# Dienstags-IceRider



## Bube (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,    

die Power-Dienstagsgruppe aus Grafenberg geht nun offiziell
in der Winterschlaf. Offiziell, wie gesagt.   


Für die  - Inoffiziellen   aus der Gruppe soll dieser Thread Gelegenheit bieten, sich 
kurzfristig über "Mitfahrgelegenheiten" auszutauschen.

Ziel dieses Treffs ist "sportliches Grundlagentraining" sowie das
Freihalten des Dienstags für die geliebten Sommertreffs.

Also: Dienstags, 18 Uhr am Sportheim.      auch bei    



Gruß

Michael



P.S.: Motto der  -offiziellen: Lieber 2 Stunden draußen als eine auf dem Hometrainer


----------



## mtb_radler (29. Oktober 2007)

sauber,sauber

...dann trag ich mich mal ein...also ich bin am 30.10 dabei.

gruß bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (30. Oktober 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> P.S.: Motto der  -offiziellen: Lieber 2 Stunden draußen als eine auf dem Hometrainer


So ists brav...immer schön Pünktchen für den WP sammeln  

Warum gibts bei und hier nirgends einen Neight-Ride  
Die Meschuggen sitzen offensichtlich alle auf der Alb... 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß!

Grüßle Britta

PS. Ihr könntet ja mal nach Ox rüberradeln...gibt tierisch viel Punkte und ist optimales Grundlagentraining


----------



## Bube (30. Oktober 2007)

Na das war doch gleich ein toller Start in
die kalte Jahreszeit:

6 Biker trafen sich bei Nacht 
und unser Sergeant Jürgen führte die Gruppe
wieder toll.

Zu Anfang nicht zu flott, dann anheben und mit 20,8er Schnitt
am Sportheim beenden  ->  sauber, Sergeant ! Ich vergebe einen extra
Geschwindigkeitspunkt    

Und das trotz Gedenkminuten am "Zerntralfriedhof"....   
aber mit einem kleinen Stoßgebet, als wir an den Gräbern vorbeifuhren,
kamen wir dann voll gut heim    


Gruß

Michael


----------



## alböhi (31. Oktober 2007)

na - geht doch  

gruss an alle winterharten grafenberger von andreas aus reutlingen


----------



## aka (31. Oktober 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> ... und mit 20,8er Schnitt
> am Sportheim beenden  ...


Und wie war der Schnitt im Sportheim 
Spass beiseite, haette vor der Haustuere auch gerne eine Nightridegruppe


----------



## tretentreten (3. November 2007)

Bin wieder im lande und freue mich schon auf Dienstag abend


----------



## Bube (6. November 2007)

Bin mal gespannt, wer heute (vor Ankunft der Schlechtwetterfront)
zum Treff kommt....   


Hoffentlich muß ich nicht alleine fahren   


Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (6. November 2007)

ich bin heute abend nicht da...... würd aber morgen abend ne runde drehn..... wenn jemand mit will....melden

gruß bernd


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (6. November 2007)

Also, wenns am Abend nicht stark regnet und hagelt, bin ich dabei


----------



## Bube (6. November 2007)

Hi !

Nur die (3) Harten kommen in den Garten:

740 hm in unter 2 Stunden, knappe 30 km.    

Panorama von der Ruine Hohen Neuffen:
Obertoller Ausblick über die beleuchteten Fildern, fast schon romantisch    

Schön war´s !    


Gruß


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (6. November 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> 740 hm in unter 2 Stunden, knappe 30 km.


Hi Michael,

argh, das nächste mal bitte laaaaangsamer, im WP zählt Fahrzeit 

Hats bei euch auch so gepisst wie hier im Gäu?

Gruß,

 Andreas.


----------



## Bube (6. November 2007)

aka schrieb:


> ...Hats bei euch auch so gepisst wie hier im Gäu?
> ...




...schlimmer....   


Aber wir waren grad im Wald unterwegs und dann gings so.....    

Eigentlich müßte es für dieses Wetter einen Korrekturfaktor 
geben. So ungefähr x3....    

Gruß

Michael


P.S.: Mußt halt mal kommen, Dienstags. Wir würden uns freuen !


----------



## alböhi (7. November 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> ...
> Eigentlich müßte es für dieses Wetter einen Korrekturfaktor
> geben. So ungefähr x3....


 

den haste wohl gestern schon gerechnet


----------



## mtb_radler (7. November 2007)

wer war denn dabei ?


----------



## tretentreten (7. November 2007)

An die 2 harten,habe zu Hause feststellen  müssen wieder Speiche gerissen (scheiß Messerspeichen) heute LRS zum neu einspeichen eingeschickt-evt. nächste woche pause


----------



## Bube (8. November 2007)

tretentreten schrieb:


> An die 2 harten,...evt. nächste woche pause



Hey Andi !

War die Tour zu hart ?     

@Chris: Das läßt unsere Leistung ja expotentiell ansteigen  
 ( teilweise heftiger Regen, abgerissene Messerspeichen, 750 hm....    )


Bis Dienstag, wer dann wieder kann    

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sjaeger (8. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht klappt es bei mir nächsten Dienstag auch mal. Muss mir endlich a gscheita Lamp kaufa.

@andi: Müssen uns mal wegen des Nabensatz treffen

Grüße


----------



## tretentreten (8. November 2007)

mit der lampe sollte man noch ein wenig abwarten.thomas und sein kollege basteln an einer neuen lampe,ich habe den prototyp schon gesehen und muß sagen respekt.


----------



## Bube (11. November 2007)

Fährt heute morgen jemand ?
Start zwischen 9:30 und 10, zurück um 12 ?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bube (11. November 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Fährt heute morgen jemand ?
> Start zwischen 9:30 und 10, zurück um 12 ?
> 
> Gruß
> ...





Be back,

3h auf die Teck bei bescheidenem Wetter... und trotzdem
schön  

Bube


----------



## Bube (13. November 2007)

Heute war scheinbar SAISON-OPENING ; oder ???    
Sage und schreibe: 9 Fahrer waren heute um 18 Uhr am Sportheim, das
ist rekordverdächtig  
Und Jürgen machte eine Tour´; da wurde es keinem kalt...

Schnitt über 20, über 40 km und ca. 470 Höhe: da blieb kein
Auge trocken   


Und zum ersten Mal waren die Sättel - nach dem obligatorischen Schweizer S
- mit einer weißen Schicht überzogen   


Dienstag-IceRider halt  


Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (16. November 2007)

Wer hat lust am Sonntag  Morgen ne kleine IceRider Tour zu drehn

Start ca. 10Uhr...zurück 12.00 bis 12.30 Uhr

Wetter am Sonntag


----------



## Bube (17. November 2007)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Wer hat lust am Sonntag  Morgen ne kleine IceRider Tour zu drehn
> 
> Start ca. 10Uhr...zurück 12.00 bis 12.30 Uhr
> 
> Wetter am Sonntag





Lust hätt ich schon. Und das Wetter ist ja suuuper...

Aber Familie hat auch was und mit der bin ich den
ganzen Sonntag unterwegs.


Bis Dienstag

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. November 2007)

Na wie siehts heute aus, ich wäre pünklich um 6.00 im Sportheim.
Wer fährt mit ?
Michael soll ich Dich in Riederich abholen, 17.45 bei Dir, gib einfach kurz
Bescheid.

Gruss
Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (20. November 2007)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Na wie siehts heute aus, ich wäre pünklich um 6.00 im Sportheim.
> Wer fährt mit ?
> Michael soll ich Dich in Riederich abholen, 17.45 bei Dir, gib einfach kurz
> Bescheid.
> ...



ich bin dabei... um 18.00Uhr...gruß bernd


----------



## Bube (20. November 2007)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Na wie siehts heute aus, ich wäre pünklich um 6.00 im Sportheim.
> Wer fährt mit ?
> Michael soll ich Dich in Riederich abholen, 17.45 bei Dir, gib einfach kurz
> Bescheid.
> ...




Hi Edgar !

Ja, die Ausfahrt heute Abend laß ich natürlich nicht aus.

Bescheid  

Gerne um dreiviertelsex bei mir.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (20. November 2007)

Soooo Männer !

6 eisenharte Jungs konnten es sich nicht verkneifen, heute noch
mal so richtig zuzuschlagen:

Bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt war Grundlagenausdauer
- ja bekanntermaßen das Motto der Dienstags-IceRider- angesagt.

Wir jagten durch den Schönbuch und verschoben die Aussengrenzen
der Dienstagsgruppe über Dettenhausen hinaus bis nach Schönaich.     Dann über das 7-Mühlen-Tal heimwärts, und
die ganze Tour über viel Schotter; sogar Wiesentrail war angesagt.   

Die Garmin-Uhr zeigte Zuhause 976 hm bei 72 km an.
Und das unter 4 h. Und bei Nacht. Irre !
Sauber Männer !

Ich glaub, mir geht es wie den 5 anderen: ich muß jetzt zur Mutti:
Gefühlsmäßig ist heut ist die Nacht, in der Helden gezeugt werden...   


Gruß


Michael


----------



## Bube (22. November 2007)

.


Betreff: Dienstag-Treff




Pro-Meldung aus dem Natur-Undergrund eingetroffen:

_Ergänzung:
.          der Wahnsinn feiert seine Triumphe: 1. Opfer mit abgefrorenen A...-Backen konnte nur Dank Audi-Sitzheizung gerettet werden

.      anonym_



Und aus der BioChemie-Ecke:

_Das nächstmal nehme ich doch einen Riegel mit, man weiß ja nie wann man ankommt._


Hihi


----------



## mtb_radler (23. November 2007)

....und wieder steht ein Sonntag vor der Tür


von ca 10  bis 12,30  wie gehabt...Wetter egal....alles andere ergibt sich

also raus aus den Federn und rauf aufs bike..wer geht mit ?


----------



## Bube (24. November 2007)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ....und wieder steht ein Sonntag vor der Tür
> 
> 
> von ca 10  bis 12,30  wie gehabt...Wetter egal....alles andere ergibt sich
> ...





Moin Radler !


Leider kann ich diesen Sonntag nicht, obwohl
es ja im Vergleich zum Dienstag richtig kuschelig warm geworden ist   



Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (27. November 2007)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Na wie siehts heute aus, ich wäre pünklich um 6.00 im Sportheim.
> Wer fährt mit ?
> Michael soll ich Dich in Riederich abholen, 17.45 bei Dir, gib einfach kurz
> Bescheid.
> ...



hallo ...ich bin dabei...wie gehabt..gruß bernd


----------



## mtb_radler (1. Dezember 2007)

...ein neuer Sonntag, und wer nach dem Adventsfrühstück mit Kerze Lust hat ne GA1 Tour mitzufahrn, wie immer kurz melden oder posten.

von 10 bis 12,30

Treffpunkt evt. der mega Kreisverkehr in Riederich....

gruß bernd


----------



## mtb_radler (8. Dezember 2007)

....Sonntag 08,12, wie gehabt...ich fahr wer mit fährt kurz posten ,sms oder tel

gruß bernd


----------



## sjaeger (8. Dezember 2007)

Hi Bernd,

hab Dir PM geschickt. Vielleicht klappt es.

Gruß

Simon


----------



## Bube (8. Dezember 2007)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ....Sonntag 08,12, wie gehabt...ich fahr wer mit fährt kurz posten ,sms oder tel
> 
> gruß bernd




Sofern nicht gefahren wird, bitte kurz posten.

Könnte morgen u.U., nix genaues weiß ich aber noch nicht.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (9. Dezember 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Sofern nicht gefahren wird, bitte kurz posten.
> 
> Könnte morgen u.U., nix genaues weiß ich aber noch nicht.
> 
> ...



hallo....10uhr kreisverkehr riederich

gruß bernd


----------



## Bube (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Dienstagsgruppe,


nun ist es soweit: Die Vorweihnachtszeit fordert
ihr Opfer: 

Definitiv kann ich heute nicht zum 18 Uhr Treff kommen.   




Wünsche allen Fahrern eine tolle Tour   


Gruß


Michael


----------



## Bube (12. Dezember 2007)

.


Hallo  


Ist gestern jemand gefahren ?


Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (12. Dezember 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Hallo
> ...



Guten Morgen...

ja bei leichtem Regen sind Kiese, Edgar und ich den Panoramaweg nach Urach (hier im Wald haben wir dich bzw deine Hardcore-Power-Lupine vermisst) , den Radweg zurück, und über Riederich wieder Richtung Schweizer S ins Sportheim....


gruß 
Bernd


----------



## Bube (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Bernd !

Wo bleibt denn Dein allwöchentlicher Aufruf zur sonntäglichen 
Gebetstour ?


Gruß


Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (15. Dezember 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd !
> 
> Wo bleibt denn Dein allwöchentlicher Aufruf zur sonntäglichen
> Gebetstour ?
> ...



tja manchmal muß man einfach opfer bringen...frau weg, kind noch nicht selbständig genug.... ich nix radeln ...leider

dienstag bin ich wieder dabei, und bei der einen oder anderen X-mas-tour über die feiertage sowieso

gruß bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Bernd

damit Du auch was von unserer
heutigen Tour hast,  
 anbei einige Bilder   

Tour: auf die Minute 3 h



Super, Traumwetter und gaaaanz tolles fernsehen.


Gruß

Michael

P.S.: weitere Bilder unter Fotos.
Aber zuerst raten, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde:


----------



## sjaeger (16. Dezember 2007)

Pfullinger Oderhos...?


----------



## Bube (17. Dezember 2007)

.

Jup !


Und ich muß sagen, es hat schon was, so bei Tageslicht zu fahren  


Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (17. Dezember 2007)

Der Neid macht sich breit !! und ich mußte feststellen der Sonntagmorgen war nicht so freudig wie der der letzten Wochen, und mir hats mächtig gefehlt..das radlen.

nun ja Sonntage kommen wieder...und auch der Dienstag ist nicht weit

...lob an den Selbstauslöser

gruß bernd


----------



## Bube (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

komme grad vom Dienstags-Icerider-Nightrider-Treff:

  -8°C     


Das sind Helden    


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bube (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo @Bernd !

Der Eil-Zug nach TÜ startete am 17:15 Uhr an der
Sonntags-Haltestelle Riedericher Kreisel.

Kommst Du ?


Gruß

Michael


P.S.: Tel. per PN


----------



## mtb_radler (21. Dezember 2007)

ich werde da sein ...zu erkennen bin ich am eskimo-jetikostüm eigewickelt in 3-4 warmhaltedecken

gruß bernd


----------



## mtb_radler (22. Dezember 2007)

Programm für Sonntag 23.12.2007

- aufstehn
- frühstücken mit 4 Kerzen
- Bike klamotten anziehen
- auf´s Bike sitzen und um 10Uhr am Riedericher Kreisel sein.
- Nach Rückkehr von der Tour ist der Rest des Tages zur freien Verfügung

Gruß Bernd


----------



## mtb_radler (23. Dezember 2007)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Programm für Sonntag 23.12.2007
> 
> - aufstehn
> - frühstücken mit 4 Kerzen
> ...



geht jemand mit ??...ich bin um 10 am kreisel


----------



## Bube (23. Dezember 2007)

Am 30.12. findet eine Forumsausfahrt statt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4322785#post4322785



Möchte ausser mir und meinem Schwager noch wer mit ?


Gruß


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (27. Dezember 2007)

geht ihr am freitag nach Tü ?


----------



## Bube (27. Dezember 2007)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> geht ihr am freitag nach Tü ?





Jau, ist eingeplant.

Edgar würde evtl. auch mit.


Startzeiten wie eine Woche vorher ?


Gruß


Micha


----------



## mtb_radler (27. Dezember 2007)

Bube schrieb:


> Jau, ist eingeplant.
> 
> Edgar würde evtl. auch mit.
> 
> ...



17.15uhr am kreisel


----------



## aka (27. Dezember 2007)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> 17.15uhr am kreisel



Wenn ich mal in euren Thread was reinschreiben darf: Super Sache! Freu mich schon und renn' gleich mal meinen Akku laden.

Hier noch ein dezenter Tourenhinweis, Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen: * klick *


----------



## Bube (28. Dezember 2007)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> 17.15uhr am kreisel



Moin moin,

wir machen heute kurzfristig einen Familienausflug.

Fahre deshalb heute doch nicht mit nach TÜ, bin aber rechtzeitig morgen Abend zurück, um die 30. Tour mitzufahren.


Gruß


Micha


----------



## Bube (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,

kommt am 4.1. wer nach TÜ
zum Nightride ?


Gruß

Micha


----------



## mtb_radler (3. Januar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kommt am 4.1. wer nach TÜ
> zum Nightride ?
> ...



bin dabei..


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (4. Januar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kommt am 4.1. wer nach TÜ
> zum Nightride ?
> ...



Hallo, bin auch dabei.....17.20 bei mir !!!

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (4. Januar 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auch dabei.....17.20 bei mir !!!
> 
> Gruss Edgar




17:10 at the big circle,  17:20 Middletown,  oki doki    


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (4. Januar 2008)

bin 17,10 am kreisel


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. Januar 2008)

Na wie sieht es heute aus, radelt heute niemend ?
Michael wenn Du dabei bist melde Dich, dann hol ich Dich
um 17.45 ab.
Klamotten, bei den Temperaturen.......kurze Hose ?

Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (8. Januar 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Na wie sieht es heute aus, radelt heute niemend ?
> Michael wenn Du dabei bist melde Dich, dann hol ich Dich
> um 17.45 ab.
> Klamotten, bei den Temperaturen.......kurze Hose ?
> ...



ich bin auf jeden fall da... bis dann


----------



## britta-ox (8. Januar 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Klamotten, bei den Temperaturen.......kurze Hose ?


Die frühlingshaften Temperaturen tagsüber täuschen. Es zieht abends schnell an, weils so klar ist und wird dann a*****glatt - *passt auf!*
Ich war gestern abend auch noch kurz unterwegs, hab dann aber vorgezogen umzudrehen, denn es war stellenweise spiegelglatt  

viel Spaß!


----------



## Bube (8. Januar 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Na wie sieht es heute aus, radelt heute niemend ?
> ...




Klar wird geradelt...    



Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...Klamotten, bei den Temperaturen.......kurze Hose ?
> 
> Gruss Edgar



Da bekommt die Bemerkung:


britta-ox schrieb:


> ... frühlingshaften Temperaturen ...
> ...




in Verbindung mit 




britta-ox schrieb:


> passt auf![/B]
> ...



einen Sinn  
D     






Nichtsdestotrotz farh ich heut nochmal lang....


Gruß


Michael


----------



## britta-ox (9. Januar 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Die frühlingshaften Temperaturen *tagsüber *täuschen. Es zieht *abends* schnell an, weils so klar ist und wird dann a*****glatt - *passt auf!*
> Ich war gestern abend auch noch kurz unterwegs, hab dann aber vorgezogen umzudrehen, denn es war stellenweise spiegelglatt
> 
> viel Spaß!


Männer(Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel... ) neigen dazu uns Frauen als unlogisch darzustellen, nur weil sie *das Wesentliche*, das wir ihnen zu sagen haben geflissentlich überhören... 

Hoffe ihr seid alle noch ganz ...


Gruß Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo Bube werd versuchen nächste Woche Di mitzubiken, bis dann


----------



## mtb_radler (11. Januar 2008)

heute 17,10 am kreisel ?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Januar 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> heute 17,10 am kreisel ?



bin dabei, ca.17.20 bei mir

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (11. Januar 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> heute 17,10 am kreisel ?




Jau,


17:10 Uhr am Riedericher Kreisel Bernd + Michael  
17:20 Uhr Mittelstadt + Edgar 
17:35 Uhr unter der Oferdinger Brücke + Alex.  



Gruß


Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (12. Januar 2008)

und da kommt er wieder...... der wöchentliche Aufruf zur Sonntagmorgentour.

Der Regen hat´s sich anders überlegt und ist weg... also los









würde sagen 10,00 kreisel...wenn jemand mit geht


----------



## sjaeger (13. Januar 2008)

Morgen,

ich wäre dabei, muss mich aber beeilen denn muss noch die Spikes wieder runterschmeissen.

Bis nachher


----------



## mtb_radler (13. Januar 2008)

sjaeger schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> ich wäre dabei, muss mich aber beeilen denn muss noch die Spikes wieder runterschmeissen.
> 
> Bis nachher



ok......10 in riederich am kreisel

gruß bernd


----------



## Nili (14. Januar 2008)

Die Pedalritter aus Grafenberg;-)Wenn ihr nur net sooo sch...... schnell wärt....!!!Wann gehts offiziell Dienstags wieder los? Gruß Heiko


----------



## Bube (14. Januar 2008)

h1510z schrieb:


> Die Pedalritter aus Grafenberg;-)Wenn ihr nur net sooo sch...... schnell wärt....!!!Wann gehts offiziell Dienstags wieder los? Gruß Heiko



Offizieller Start der offiziellen Gruppe: 1.4.2008, 18 Uhr, mit den üblichen Verdächtigen  


Gruß


Michael


----------



## Bube (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo Edgar,

holst Du mich um dreiviertelsex ab ?

Gruß



Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (18. Januar 2008)

Hi,

hier *Klick*

für heutigen Freitag-NightRide.


Gruß


Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (18. Januar 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier *Klick*
> 
> ...




schaut nicht ungeil aus, was du heut vorhast...ich hol hauke ab und wir sind dann kurz vor 17,10 am meeting-circle riederich.

gruß bernd


----------



## mtb_radler (19. Januar 2008)

ein weiterer sonntag im januar 08.....er wäre nur halb so schön wenn es morgens nicht den SunDay-ride geben würde.

10.00 kreisel...gebt bitte bescheid ob jemand kommt

gruß bernd


----------



## Nili (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,hat von euch vielleicht jemand ein gps?Bräuchte dringend die kurzeste MTB Route von Metzingen nach Calw. Gruß Heiko:


----------



## sjaeger (20. Januar 2008)

Hi Bernd,

wäre dabei.

Gruß

Simon


----------



## Bube (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo @Bernd,


könntest Du mal deinen Wetterdienst fragen,
ob für heute abend das Ölzeug eingepackt werden muß ?


Gruß


Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (22. Januar 2008)

guten morgen....

mit oder ohne regen, schnee und hagel, egal was kommt, ich bin heut abend 18,00 am start

Dank dem Regen können wir die schlammschlacht von letzten dienstag noch etwas toppen.
( da waren noch einige q/cm kleidung die nicht das "einheitsbraun" hatten )

das regenrisiko geht auf 5% runter *klick*

Jürgen kommt heut abend nicht, wenns geht kannst mal deine Satelliten fragen, ob die ne tour haben.

gruß bernd


----------



## Bube (22. Januar 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...das regenrisiko geht auf 5% runter ...


  
(kein Wunder, nach heut Nacht muß der Himmel bestimmt erst mal nachladen...)



mtb_radler schrieb:


> ... wenns geht kannst mal deine Satelliten fragen, ob die ne tour haben....




Hab meine Satelitten befragt und die haben geantwortet:

"Oh Ihr Ritter der Dunkelheit, ihr sollt heut den Pfullingern von ihrem Wahrzeichen herab heimleuchten."

Um den Auftrag der Götter zu erfüllen bräuchten wir 2 1/2 Stunden und das
zumeist auf befestigtem Untergrund. Denke wir stimmen den Himmel gnädig. Und hoffen auf einen gnädigen Regengott  

Und Bernd: ich weiß auch schon die Stelle für dein Stückchen "Einheitsbraun"   


Gruß


Michael


----------



## Bube (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo Undercover-Dienstagler !



Artikel von heute aus der SüdwestPresse:





Gruß

Bube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (31. Januar 2008)




----------



## Bube (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo Bernd,


könntest Du mir wg. heute deine Handy-Nr. per
PN zukommen lassen ?


Danke und

Gruß

Michael


----------



## sjaeger (3. Februar 2008)

Hi,

habe gerade im Forum weiter oben etwas über einen TranAlb gefunden. In drei Tagen (langes Wochenende) über die Schwäbische Alb. Wäre doch auch mal was für uns, oder?

Gruß

Simon


----------



## Bube (8. Februar 2008)

Heute:


17:10 Riederich
17:20 Mittelstadt
17:35 Oferdinger Brücke


Wer kommt ?

Gruß


Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (8. Februar 2008)

hallo...ich bin dabei, edgar ebenfalls

gruß bernd


----------



## mtb_radler (10. Februar 2008)

kurz und .... 10.02.2008...10uhr kreisel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (14. Februar 2008)

> HeuteMorgen:
> 
> 17:10 Riederich
> 17:20 Mittelstadt
> ...


----------



## Bube (14. Februar 2008)

Hi,

komme gerne.

Wer kommt mit ?


Gruß



Bube


----------



## Bube (22. Februar 2008)

Hi @ll,


kommt heute wer mit nach TÜ ?


Gruß


Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (22. Februar 2008)

..noch krank, aber euch viel spaß.......


----------



## Bube (29. Februar 2008)

Hi Dienstagler,


werde heute erkältungsbedingt nicht nach TÜ-Radeln.

Eine "kleine" Tour ist dennoch drin und so werden wir uns zu 3.
zwischen halb vier und vier auf den Weg zur Burg Lichtenstein machen.

Möchte wer mit ?


Gruß


Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (2. März 2008)

guten morgen....ich dreh ne runde und bin um 10 am kreisel.

gruß bernd


----------



## Bube (4. März 2008)

Das 2007er Dienstagswetter ist zurück  :kotz: 

Kommt heute jemand um 18 Uhr ?   


Bin mal gespannt, ob der aus Riederich wieder die 
Grafenberger Fahnen alleine hochhalten muß.   

Aber der Schweizer S würde zu mehreren schon besser schmecken... 

Gruß


Michael


----------



## sjaeger (4. März 2008)

also ich kann bald die Ski anschnallen und die Alb runterfahren


----------



## Bube (4. März 2008)

sjaeger schrieb:


> also ich kann bald die Ski anschnallen und die Alb runterfahren



Da müß´ mer ja heute Abend gleich mal hoch zum guggen  


Grüße auf die Alb

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (8. März 2008)

iss morgen um 10 jemand am kreisel ??

gruß bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sjaeger (8. März 2008)

Ich habe es auf jeden Fall mal vor -  falls es nicht klappt, melde ich mich.

Gruß

Simon


----------



## mtb_radler (9. März 2008)

guten morgen...ich bin um 10 am kreisel


----------



## mtb_radler (16. März 2008)

...und wieder ein sonntag...um 10 am kreisel, fahr aber nach dem 
hardcore-night-ride von freitag nur ne leichte beine freitreppel runde...

gruß bernd


----------



## Bube (21. März 2008)

Hi ,

wir sind  heute um 17 Uhr am Riedericher Kreisel.

Wer geht mit ?

Gruß

Michael

P.S.: Es ist draussen nicht so schlimm wie´s aussieht:
Mein Fraule und ich waren heute morgen schon 3 h mit dem Bike unterwegs


----------



## mtb_radler (23. März 2008)

..... mal nen kurzen rundruf:

morgen:...o-montag wer geht biken ? ich wär dabei

gruß bernd


----------



## tretentreten (23. März 2008)

Also i geh morgen mit.Wann und wo ischt treff
Andy


----------



## tretentreten (24. März 2008)

Ok ihr Menschen ,bin dann um 10 am Kreisel

Andy


----------



## mtb_radler (24. März 2008)

tretentreten schrieb:


> Ok ihr Menschen ,bin dann um 10 am Kreisel
> 
> Andy



guten morgen...ich geb haucke bescheid ...und um 10 am kreisel

gruß bernd


----------



## Bube (24. März 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> guten morgen...ich geb haucke bescheid ...und um 10 am kreisel
> 
> gruß bernd





Hellau und moin,

komme grad von einer Frühaufsteher-Bike-Runde  mit meiner Frau
zurück:

Die Alb ist herrrlich !

Und so einen g... Schnee

Gruß

und viel Spaß


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (28. März 2008)

Heute, Freitag, 17:30 Uhr am Kreisel 


Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (28. März 2008)

jupp..bis 17,30


----------



## Bube (29. März 2008)

Hallo Biker,

wer hätte ausser mir noch Lust:
Umsonst und Draussen,  Freutag 4.4.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4613060#post4613060

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (29. März 2008)

morgen früh jemand dabei?


----------



## Bube (24. April 2008)

Hi Dienstags-Icerider   

Treff morgen, Freitag, um 17:30 Uhr 
am Riedericher Kreisel.

Bitte genügend Verpflegung mitbringen....  

Es geht Richtung Randecker Maar; auf vielen
unbekannten Trails.

Vielleicht ist es besser, die Akkus nochmal zu checken  


All right ?

Gruß


Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (24. April 2008)

...danke für den aufruf, ich werde mit dir pilgern

check:

wäsche gewaschen---ok
akku voll----ok
lampe montiert---ok
bike ----- ok
motivation 120%---ok
riegel---ok

gruß bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (24. April 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...danke für den aufruf, ich werde mit dir pilgern
> 
> check:
> 
> ...





 

Die Tour geht ab Riederich - Dettingen Albaufstieg - Albquerung - Strohweiler - Trail Ruine Sperberseck - Schopfloch - Trail bis zum Abwinken (ca. 2+ h) - Breitenstein geiler Trail bergab - Sattelbogen (Teck) - Lenninger Tal - Trail bergauf (schnauf) - Erkenbrechtsweiler - Trail bergab Baurenloch - über Neuffen gemütlich heimrollen 

ca. 80 km und 1785 hm

 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## alböhi (24. April 2008)

neid - neid - neid. ich muss bis 19 uhr in wannweil arbeiten   

gruss von andreas dem alböhi


----------



## Mann (25. April 2008)

Hi Michael,

das fetzt ja voll ab, wenns Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei....komme mit Edge.
Als Licht habe ich wieder meine zwei Kerzen dabei   
Der Rest müste passen...

Sonnige Grüße aus Pliezhausen Manne


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (25. April 2008)

Hallo Michael,
danke für die Einladung und die Tourenorganisation, 17.30 am Kreisel ich bin dabei. (Die Tour laß i mir nicht entgehen)   
Fahrrad isch gricht(Werkzeug dabei), Weckle sind gschmiert, Fläschla sind au gfillt, jetzt muß nur no a Mars ond a Bana ins Rücksäckle. 
Also bis dann.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (26. April 2008)

Moin Männer von heute Nacht!

Abfahrt Riederich gestern: 17:30 Uhr

Ankunft Riederich heute morgen: 1:23 Uhr     

wäsche --- verschwitzt
akku ---- auf Reserve
lampe montiert---lassen wir dran  
bike ----- ok
motivation 120%---ok, war auch nötig
riegel---alle weg
wasservorraäte --- komplett aufgebraucht
km --- 85
hm --- RollsRoycelike: ausreichend 




Kommender Freitag :  Nachdem wir ja heut Nacht die 2.000er Marke nicht geschaft haben,
werden wir dies am Feitag ändern:
Bestimmt sind nach dem Feiertag 1. Mai alle
super ausgeruht und
so werden wir die 2.000er Marke in Angriff nehmen.
Allzuweit (alles relativ ) werden wir von zuhause gar nicht weg sein.
Aber ich denke, einige unbekannte Wege sind trotzdem für den einen oder anderen dabei    : 

Wir werden schöne Wege für die Bergauf-Abschnitte wählen und
noch schönere für bergab.
Spitzkehren dürften es dann alles in allem so um die 75 werden, 
wer´s dann noch nicht kann  


Ich werde auf 3.000 hm planen, wir fahren dann so viel,
wie wir halt können  
(nichts 2x)


Gruß und schon 
mal schöne Vorfreude  

(Laub-) Michel


----------



## mtb_radler (26. April 2008)

mal wieder ein sonntaglicher aufruf....viele können nicht  .....wenn doch jemand will  , bitte posten dann bin ich um 10,00 am kreisel

gruß bernd


----------



## Mann (28. April 2008)

Guten Morgen Biker guten Morgen Michael, 

Ein klasse Freitag Abend wo alles dabei war.... 
Super gemacht Michael ....."Danke".....bei mir war am Freitag auch "alles" aufgebraucht. (Licht, Essen, Wasser, Schläuche......)
Bin am Freitag natürlich auch wieder dabei "besonders bei 75 Spitzkehren" (man könnte die 75 Spitzkehren auch 2x fahren)
Kann man am Freitag Getränke bzw. Essen auffüllen oder soll ich ein Sherpa mitnehmen.????? 

Grüße aus den noch sonnigen Pliezhausen 
Manne


----------



## Bube (28. April 2008)

Moin Manne,

die Tour für kommenden Freitag hat mich gestern Abend schon a wengle beschäftigt.
Hab dann die Planung bei 2.500 hm mal stehen lassen. Logisch kein
Weg 2x.
Und das Spitzkehren-soll war auch erfüllt   
Die schwierigsten Spitzkehren waren auf die ersten 3 Abfahrten verteilt.
So richtig zum Austoben für die Mannes...   
So wie es eigentlich sein soll...

Aber wir waren dann mal gerade in Urach angekommen    
Und ich hab bereits alles mal gefahren/geschoben.
Und so ohne "Unbekannte " waren wir Feitags eigentlich noch nie unterwegs   

Und heute morgen stand was in der Zeitung, von wegen daß ein 
paar Bären ein Fest feiern vom 1. bis 4. Mai. 
So in ´ner Höhle und so. 
Und daß Gerstensaft ausgeschenkt werden soll. Und mit Musik und 
was weiß ich noch was  

Es wär doch auch mal wieder nett, Freitags, so gegen späten Abend
mal wieder ein Glas in der Hand zu halten (Wem dies zu 
ungewohnt ist, kann den Gerstensaft ja in die Trinkflasche füllen.
Oder für die Heimfahrt in den Trinkrucksack.... 
He, wer kommt noch mit dem 3-Liter-Camelback? :kotz:   )

Also, ich glaub wir schleichen uns den Hängen entlang den Pelzen  entgegen, oder ?  


Gruß

Michael


----------



## aka (29. April 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Und heute morgen stand was in der Zeitung, von wegen daß ein
> paar Bären ein Fest feiern vom 1. bis 4. Mai.
> So in ´ner Höhle und so.
> Und daß Gerstensaft ausgeschenkt werden soll. Und mit Musik und
> was weiß ich noch was


Also wenn du das Waldfest vom MVW meinst, bei denen kostet der Freitagabend normalerweise Eintritt und es kann sein dass da kein Platz / Einlass mehr ist! Aber wenn ihr nach 23.00 auftaucht koennte es gehen 

Gruss,
    Andi 

(... der da schon viele Steaks gebraten hat ...)


----------



## Bube (29. April 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Also wenn du das Waldfest vom MVW meinst...




Vom 1. bis 4. Mai ist Bärenhöhlenfest.

Ob die natürlich schon schlafen, bis wir kommen ...  


Oder schon wieder aufstehen ...  



Gruß

Bube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (5. Mai 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> ...
> Oder schon wieder aufstehen ...
> 
> 
> ...





Also so was, wir mußten die
doch tatsächlich wecken  

Aber unser Edgar tat dies mit Engelszungen und
wir bekamen tatsächlich zu Essen und zu Trinken  

Gestärkt konnten wir frohgelaunt das (kleine) 
Bärenhöhlenfest verlassen und zur Trail-Heimreise antreten.


Männer, meine Beine waren am Samstagmorgen doch etwas verspannt und
das Sitzfleisch ziemlich strapaziert.
Bin froh, wenn wir am Dienstag die Beine etwas ausradeln können   

Ich glaub, wir sollten kommenden Freutag die 2.000er-Tour machen.
Kann dann mehr im Stehen fahren 


Gruß

Michael

Respekt @Andi und @Manne, die den 
oberhammergeilenSpitzkehrentrail fast komplett runter gefahren sind.


----------



## Mann (6. Mai 2008)

Hi Michael,

danke für die Mega gute Tour  ..... da war wieder alles  dabei  ....echt spitze  
bis am Freitag um 17:30 am Kreisel.
Bin schon heiß drauf: 

Lupine ist bestellt, mal sehn ob ich am Freitag erleuchtet werde.... 

sonnige Grüße Manne


----------



## Bube (7. Mai 2008)

Hi Männer,

diesen Freitag steht eine Tor-Tour der besonderen Art auf dem Plan.



Motto:   Höhe gab´s, und wenig Brot 


Mein Ziel ist es, an einem Freitag Abend so viele Höhenmeter zu sammeln,
wie mit unserer Truppe machbar. Dabei wird nichts doppelt gefahren.

Wir fangen in Eningen an und arbeiten uns bis nach Urach durch.
Die Albaufstiege  sind auf guten Wegen vorgesehen. Die Abfahrten
trailig.

Momentan steht die Planung bei:
- 9 Albaufstiege
- 3.780 hm
- 108 km


Und es hat immer noch Platz im Ermstal, um die Zahlen zu verdoppeln !


Aber keine Angst: wir fahren halt, bis die Kurbel nicht mehr rumgeht.   


Gruß


Michael


----------



## Mann (7. Mai 2008)

Hi Micha,

ist Dir ein Schreibfehler unterlaufen ????
"3.780"

Viele Grüße Manne


----------



## Bube (7. Mai 2008)

Mann schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> ist Dir ein Schreibfehler unterlaufen ????
> "3.780"
> ...



Nö, 
hab mich nur nicht getraut, die 4 vors Komma zu setzen.   

Ist ja nur ne Planung.
Nicht, daß die Strecke vor der Kondition ausgeht...   

Hier ein Teil der "Vor-Arbeit"




Grüße


Michael


----------



## britta-ox (7. Mai 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Momentan steht die Planung bei:
> - 9 Albaufstiege
> - 3.780 hm
> - 108 km


Mensch, Bube, wenn du so weiter machst, trauen sich die Jung(en)frauen gar nicht mehr dich anzusprechen, geschweige denn mit dir zu radeln  .
Da verschlägts eim ja die Sprache!

Letztes Jahr gabs noch ne 2000er im Angebot, dies Jahr sind 4000...hast den 8000er für nächstes Jahr schon ausgesucht  ?


Grüße aus OX 


PS. wünsch euch natürlich viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen .
Bei der sich anschließenden Recom-Runde wär ich dann auch dabei  .


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Mai 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr gabs noch ne 2000er im Angebot, dies Jahr sind 4000...hast den 8000er für nächstes Jahr schon ausgesucht  ?



Ich glaube eher,das nächstes Jahr bereits eine Erdumrundung ansteht 

Sag mal,Micha:
Traut sich da überhaupt noch wer mit zu fahren?


----------



## Bube (9. Mai 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ...Sag mal,Micha:
> Traut sich da überhaupt noch wer mit zu fahren?



Hei Hijo,

natürlich kannst Du mit  


Weil, da steht auch:

"Wir fahren halt, bis die Kurbel nicht mehr rumgeht"


Bin selbst mal gespannt, was wir heute so machen... 

Gruß

Micha

P.S.: Erdumrundung, ...Projekt...  

Edit: Und, wie sieht das aus:


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Mai 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Edit: Und, wie sieht das aus:



Furchteinflössend !
Bei 4000 Hm könnte es bei mir *hüstel*  "etwas eng" werden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (12. Mai 2008)

Hi Freitagler,

nachdem wir uns am Freitag (zum wiederholten Male   ) einig waren,
daß es eigentlich keine schöneren Touren gibt,

stöber ich grad in meinen Bilden und
stelle diese in mein Album.

Gefällt ?


Gruß

Bube


----------



## Bube (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Freitags-Biker,


diese Woche Treff um 17:15 Uhr am Riedericher
Kreisel ( Westseite    ) 

Geplant ist eine Tour mit der Uracher Radgruppe, die
um 18:00 Uhr in Urach/Zittelstadt pünklichst abfährt.
Dauer: ca. 2 h ab Urach.


Gruß


Micha


----------



## Bube (21. Mai 2008)

Fährt jemand (ausser mir) am Freitag ab Riederich ?


Gruß

Micha


----------



## aka (21. Mai 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Fährt jemand (ausser mir) am Freitag ab Riederich ?


Radfahren ist bei mir bis auf weiteres gestrichen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Mai 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Radfahren ist bei mir bis auf weiteres gestrichen.



Warum?


----------



## Mann (21. Mai 2008)

Hi Michael,

ich bin am Freitag wieder dabei, Martin müsste auch kommen....
Bin schon wieder heiß daruf. 
Deine Touren sind einfach der Hammer 

Gruß Manne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (21. Mai 2008)

oko doki,


Freitag, 17:30 am Kreisel.

Plan A: Vollendung der  4.000er Tour
@Manne 1: Dein Bier wartet schon.
@Manne 2: Du bekommst diesmal 4 Joker.... und um 18:30 Uhr sind alle dahin   

@Mädels: Wenn´s regnet: wer stellt sich als "Plan B" zur Verfügung  


@ Aka: (auch) verletzt ?     



Gruß

Bube


----------



## Mann (21. Mai 2008)

Hi Michael,

Plan B "die Rose"  
Um 18:30 schon!!!! seilen wir dann die Bike`s ab???  
Oder gehen wir auf die Zugspitze???  

Gruß Manne


----------



## Bube (23. Mai 2008)

Hi Biker !

Jemand Interesse an Infos für heute Abend ?  
So, ab dem Zeitpunk: 17:30 Uhr ?  
Soll ich mal "Mitfahrer erschrecken" spielen?      

Gruß

Bube


----------



## Mann (26. Mai 2008)

Kleines Feedback zum 23.05.08

Es gibt ein Sprichwort: Auf der Wolke sieben das war einmal
up to date steht: Auf der Wolke acht    

Nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt von Micha´s geiler Wurzeltour  

km Stand 52 bis km 66  
Einstieg Urach-Sirchingen bis zu den Höllenlöchen 
Trails und Trails ( Ich war der Meinung wir fahren im Kreis) Steine und Steine, noch mehr Wurzeln über Wurzeln und Wurzeln.
-	Trails³
-	Steine³
-	Wurzel³³
-	Geil³³³

Das war der Hammer  
Gruß Manne


----------



## Bube (29. Mai 2008)

Hi Manne,


es freut mich, daß es Dir so gefällt.  
Und ich muß sagen: Alleine würde dies alles
nicht halb so viel Gaudi machen.  

Kommende 2 Freitage kann ich leider nicht.
Und komme bestimmt auf "Trail-Entzug".  

Hoffe, daß es dann mit der Roßberg-Trailtour 
mit Andi/Pliezhausen klappt.
Darauf freu ich mich schon  


Gruß

Bube

P.S.: Schreibt bitte hier rein, ob und wann morgen (Freitag) gefahren wird.
(Die Uracher würden sich freuen, wenn die (nimmersatten)  Grafenberger vorbeischauen würden.)


----------



## Bube (10. Juni 2008)

Hi @ll  


Diesen Freitag jemand "Bock auf Rock" ?    


Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. Juni 2008)

Ich bin dabei
Freitag klappt bei mir,(meine letzte Freitagsfahrt für 2 Wochen)
Wann geht es los ?
Ich vermute wie immer 17.30 Riedericher Kreisel.
Und wo gehts hin, bzw. wie lange ist geplant ?  (wegen Proviant, Getränke nachladen unterwegs möglich )


Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (10. Juni 2008)

Zwecks Tour:

Andi heute fragen, ob er "Seine "Tour macht.   

Sonst hätt´ ich was.
Und da sind wir dann im Niemandsland und nachladen nur bedingt möglich.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bube (11. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Andi ist im EM-Fieber und sein Tour verschieben wir.

Wir werden ca. 80 km bei 1800 hm fahren.
Mit dabei:
Trail bergauf-Nordrandweg-.....-Rötelstein heavy duty bergab (wieder) ---  Zeitmeßstrecke Stoppomat  - Genkingen - Roßberg - Stöffelberg - Breitachquelle - Rose (sofern offen)  


Grüße

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo Michael,

herrliche Planung für Freitag, ich hoffe mein thö ist wieder einsatzbereit und kann den weiteren Materialtests endlich mal unkaputtbar gegenübertreten 

... die Rose wird zusein wenn wir da sind...oder wieder auf.....an der Breitach bin ich im Kleinwalsertal gewandert... hab aber für die tour dorthin noch alles auf dem Garmin.... und zum Rötelstein in einer Nacht?? das wir hart   

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breitach
http://www.panoramapix.at/roetelstein/roetelstein.html

Danke für die schöne di-tour beschreibung.....genau so war´s....bis auf....ich hoffe deinem knie gehts wieder gut.

Gruß und bis Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo Bernd,

solltest Du am Freitag "können", schick
ich Dir vorab den Track. Interesse ?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Mann (13. Juni 2008)

Hi Biker,

bin logischer weise auch dabei..Martin müsste auch kommen....

Akku voll
Flaschen voll
Essen voll
Luft voll
Voll Voll Bock
Gruß Manne


----------



## Bube (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Jungs,


für kommenden Freitag wird -wieder- eine schöne
Tour ausgearbeitet:

Lokals aus der Hechinger Gegend sind 
bereit, uns dort Trails zu zeigen !

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4855000#post4855000

Per PN hat bereits die Abstimmung begonnen;
DANKE nach Hechingen / BHMDK   

Gruß


Michael


----------



## Mann (20. Juni 2008)

Hi Micha,

mir reichts heute leider leider nicht......
Richte dem "Rest von den Night-Bikern" auch noch schöne Grüße aus......

Gruß Manne


----------



## mtb_radler (20. Juni 2008)

ich bin dabei...hurra-hurra ....17,30?


----------



## Bube (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Freitags-Rider,


die Tour unter der Führung der Hechinger Lokals
kommt zustande !

Wir fahren - wie gewohnt- um 17:30 Uhr am Kreisel ab.

Treffpunkt der Gruppen ist um 19 Uhr am Öschinger Freibad.
Bis dahin sind es 25 km und 400 hm. Auf Teer .

Dann ein lecker, lecker  Tourchen  
Die Rückkehr ist zu Uhrzeiten, wie bisher auch.
Ihr braucht also keine Zahnbürste und Schlafsack   
(noch....)


Gruß


Micha


----------



## Bube (26. Juni 2008)

Friday, the same procedure as every Friday:
5:30 pm at the big circle, east side  


Michael


----------



## Bube (27. Juni 2008)

Hi,

sollte für die Planung heute so grob wissen, wer kommt...



Bube


----------



## mtb_radler (27. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen...ich bin dabei....wie (fast)immer

gruß und schonmal danke für die Planung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (27. Juni 2008)

Apropos Planung:


Heute (schon wieder ...) Spezial-Tour 

 Hauke haut auf die Pauke 
und plant eine "kaiserliche" Tour :

Tourmotto von heute:


Drei-Kaiser-Berge


Aber nicht erschrecken 
sondern einfach kommen wie immer.

17:30 Uhr am Kreisel, den Rest übernehmen wir  


Gruß


Michael


----------



## Bube (28. Juni 2008)

Hi, 

komme gerade von der genialen Drei-Kaiser-Berge-Tour zurück  

Es war genial, Danke @Hauke für die tolle Streckenwahl


Michael


----------



## Bube (4. Juli 2008)

Hi Radler,

heute findet keine Kreisel-Radelei statt.

See you next friday,


Michael


----------



## Bube (8. Juli 2008)

Hi Männer !


Am Freitag ist Trail-Day.
Wir werden den Schwerpunkt auf Technik legen und
versuchen, den Fuß während der Trails auf den Pedalen zu belassen 

Die Strecke orientiert sich an der 2.000er Tour von Eningen nach Dettingen   
Mit dabei diesmal: ein Trail, den mir Thomas empfohlen hat und der es wert ist, in die 
"TOP 10 of the Swabian Alb" 
aufgenommen zu werden.
Und zwar sowohl in der Sparte: "Alpines Flair" als auch
"Spitzkehren"   

Aber warten wir mal euer Urteil ab  


Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo Michael,
ich freu mich schon auf den Freitag und bin dabei...wenn nicht noch was passiert. Defekte am Rad und am Mann.
Dies bedeutet dann wieder viel Essen und Trinken mitnehmen oder ist eine
Ladestation eingeplant z.B Tankstelle Metzingen ?

Bist Du heute in Grafenberg dabei ?

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (8. Juli 2008)

Bin heute in Grafenberg dabei.

Freitag:
Nachladen möglich: zur Zeit sind die Waldbeeren reif und 
irgendwo fließt bestimmt ein Brünnlein...  

Spaß beiseite: Wer bisher überlebt hat, kommt auch diesmal 
wieder bis zur Rose 


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (10. Juli 2008)

So, dann wünsch ich mal Bernd am Samstag eine
tolle geführte MTB-Tour mit Verpflegung !
Viel Spaß in Albstadt 




Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (10. Juli 2008)

Danke, und wenn die Schnupfennase und das gripale mir-gehts-schlecht  Gefühl bis Samstag überstanden ist, könnt´s ein schöner Tag werden.

Ein weinendes Auge für den Freitag Night-Ride, wäre auch gern dabei... sind  immer so geile Touren 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Juli 2008)

Tja Bernd,
uf alle Hochzeita kamm net danza,
aber trotzdem viel Spaß und ein gutes Rennen.

Bis Dienstag    Edgar


----------



## alböhi (16. Juli 2008)

die unheimliche begegnung der gafenberger art ; )

schön euch mal wieder getroffen zu haben - habt ihr eue lichter ( vor dem einkehrschwung ) noch gebraucht?

open trails - gruss andreas


----------



## mtb_radler (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo...wir haben schon nach 11 und es hat noch keiner nen Aufruf zum allwöchentlichen Freitag-Night-Egal-welches-Wetter-Ride gepostet...muß ich mir sorgen machen?

oder geht 17.30 at the big circle klar

Bernd


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
Akku voll, Bike hält (hoffentlich noch), ich bin dabei,
17.30 Kreisel Riederich passt auch,
Wo es hin geht und wer mit kommt weiß ich auch noch nicht....

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (23. Juli 2008)

Nachdem mir schon der letzte Freitag nicht gegönnt war, 
wird´s auch übermorgen, am 25. nichts.

Bitte postet während der Ferienzeit hier, sofern Freitags 
gefahren wird.


Gruß

Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich werde am Freitag auch nicht mitfahren können, also wenn jemand fährt oder mitfahren will sollte er sich mit den anderen kurzschliesen.
Michael, Bernd, Hauke und ich werden am Freitag nicht starten.

Ich bin wieder am 01.08.08 dabei

Gruss Edgar


----------



## aka (28. Juli 2008)

Bevor euer schoener Thread auf Seite 2 verschwindet ...
Werden euch die glitschigen Albtrails nicht allmaelich langweilig? Lust auf was neues? Wie waers mit einem Gegenbesuch?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4981622&postcount=196

Gruss,
 Aka.


----------



## mtb_radler (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo aka

danke für rettenden Eintrag nicht dass ich unseren Thread in den Tiefen von Seite 2 bis unendlich nicht wiedergefunden hätte  

...hört sich gut an.... vorallem Nacht und Schwarzwald

Michael, Hauke, Andi .... sammeln diese Woche Hm in den Alpen

ich komme am 7.08 wieder vom Urlaub und kann noch nichts sagen..sorry

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Aka,
grundsätzlich hätte ich am 08.08.08 Zeit, wenn noch jemand aus meiner 
Gegend mitgeht würde ich mich anschliesen. Bernd hat Dir ja schon mitgeteilt damit es bei Ihm knapp wird und Michael ist bis 02.08.08 in den Alpen und der geht glaube ich anschliesend noch mit der Familie in Urlaub.
Wir können ja nächste Woche noch mal kontaktieren.
Noch ein paar Infos für mich. ca. 110km, Höhe ca. 2300 geht klar, aber was hast Du für Zeiten als Start und Rückkehr so geplant ?

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
wie sieht es aus, am Freitag würde ich wie immer um 17.30 am Kreisel in Riederich abfahren. Wie sieht es aus kommt jemand mit ?
Ich würde je nach Wetter eine Tour rund um Urach vorschlagen. Sonst alles wie immer. (Essen,Trinken und Licht nicht vergessen). Je nach Wetterlage vielleicht ne Ersatzradhose und Trickot mit einpacken, dann steht einer späteren Einkehr vielleicht in der Rose nichts im Weg.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## aka (31. Juli 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Infos für mich. ca. 110km, Höhe ca. 2300 geht klar, aber was hast Du für Zeiten als Start und Rückkehr so geplant ?



Hallo Edgar,

ich dachte an eine Abfahrt gegen 18:00 Uhr. Eine Fahrzeit von um die 8h ist wohl realistisch. Details wie Treffpunkt und Zeit steht aber noch nicht 100% fest.
Stand heute (Du inkl.) waeren wir wohl zu viert.

Gruss,

 Andi.


----------



## Bube (4. August 2008)

Hallo Dienstagler,

bevor es in den Familien-Urlaub geht, noch ein
paar Eindrücke von der Tour mit Andi:

Traum-Trails:




Spezial-Trail von oben:




.... und von unten:



Gruß

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. August 2008)

Hallo Aka,
wie sieht es aus, läuft heute deine Schwarzwaldtour ?
Wenn ja wer geht noch mit ?
Details,  Wo ?  Wann ?  usw.

Wenn Du deine Tour nicht fährst, werde ich eine bei uns starten, Abfahrt wie immer um 17.30 am Riedericher Kreisel.
Fährt hier vielleicht jemand mit ?


Gruss Edgar


----------



## aka (8. August 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hallo Aka,
> wie sieht es aus, läuft heute deine Schwarzwaldtour ?
> Wenn ja wer geht noch mit ?
> Details,  Wo ?  Wann ?  usw.



Hallo Edgar,

ups, die Details stehen seit gestern im Nagold Thread - Start ist um 19:00 in Nagold / Vorstadtplatz (früher gehts leider nicht). Am Start sind zwei weitere aus der Nagolder Gegend.
Allerdings hats hier gerade ziemlich geschüttet, steht also grad alles auf der Kippe. 

Gruß,
 Andi.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. August 2008)

Dann sage ich mal ab, vielleicht beim nächsten mal.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## aka (8. August 2008)

Schade ... bis hoffentlich bald!


----------



## Bube (13. August 2008)

Moin Männer,

melde mich gehorsamst aus dem Urlaub zurück 

Gestern abend regnete es ja a wengle, was Bernd, den Eisenharten und
Kiese, den Furchtlosen, nicht davon abhielt zu  biken.  
Respekt !

Ich meinerseits ließ mich Malle-verwöhnt abschrecken und 
fuhr stattdessen zu Axel Schäfer.
Was nicht ohne Folgen blieb.  

Bernd (der Eisenharte) wäre bereit, mir die Grundzüge im Umgang mit 
dem Asphaltschneider beizubringen.
Die Schulung beginnt Freitag um 7 Uhr und endet um die Mittagszeit. (so ok   @Bernd?)
Zur Abwechslung aber VORMITTAGS.   
Noch jemand Lust auf Abwechslung?

Der Nightride würde dann familientechnisch bei mir ausfallen.


Gruß

Bube
@Bernd: Wäre das eine Option -nach Rücksprache mit Jojo- die Dienstagler anzumailen, ob jemand mitkann /mitmöchte ?
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (13. August 2008)

Hallo Michael

im Urlaub schon 8.55Uhr vor´m Rechner...Respekt 

Das Regenrisiko für Freitag Morgen hängt noch bei 90%, wird sich aber da wir ja ne Runde Renner fahren möchten Richtung Restrisiko 2% ändern 

7.00Uhr ist O.K das sind ca. 5 std. soll ich nach ner 110-130km Schleife schauen... bissle über alb, an die grenzen des allgäu und zurück ? Ok?

Rundmail an alle---klar ist ne feine Sache

Gruß und nen schönen Urlaubstag

Bernd


----------



## Bube (13. August 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ... an die grenzen des allgäu und zurück ? ...



  Ich dachte eigentlich, wir kommen an gleichen Tag wieder zurück  

Da muß ich aber erst mal die Chefin fragen  


Bube


----------



## mtb_radler (13. August 2008)

Hallo,

nen 25 Schnitt bekommen wir hin dann sind 5 stunden gute 110-125km und wir sind um die Mittagszeit pünktlich zur Suppe zurück...oder sollen wir länger ( bis zum Kaffee?)

gruß Bernd


----------



## Bube (13. August 2008)

Hi Bernd,

hab grad mit Jojo telefoniert.
Er läßt heute eine Rundmail an die Dienstagler raus.
Inhalt: Ausfahrt mit RR, von 7 bis 12 am Freitag.
Abfahrt: Sportheim.
Ansprechpartner: Bernd oder Michael


Gruß

Bube


----------



## Bube (15. August 2008)

Änderung: 
Asphaltschneidertour Sa, 13 Uhr Sportheim,
Ziel: Wimsener Höhle



Heute, Freitag: 17:30 am Kreisel, 
Ziel: Richtung Solitude ?


Gruß

Bube


----------



## Bube (16. August 2008)

Hi Edgar, wie versprochen geich die Bilder



 
und:




unserer Solitude-Tour von soeben.
100km/1.000 Höhe
Geil wars !!


Bube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (16. August 2008)

Hallo @Edgar,

du bist ein ganz schön gemeiner Schuft:

Zu mir sagen die Tour zur Wimsener Höhle wäre EASY 

Meine Oberschenkel brennen wie Feuer und wir haben
1.430 hm bei 120 km bei Schnitt 26,4.
Nach der Solitude-Tour von gestern.


Na warte, wenn wir Dienstag miteinander biken  ...

Bube


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (19. August 2008)

Sorry,
aber ich wußte nicht das Ihr noch ein paar Extra Berge miteinpackt, so wie ich das verstanden habe, sollte es doch eine Einführungstour geben. Aber
bei dem schönen Wetter hast Du das bestimmt bestens weggesteckt.

Also bis Dienstag

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (19. August 2008)

Hallo Freitagler:

Die Vorbereitungen für diese Woche laufen auf Hochtouren:
Es wird ein Nightride der allerersten Güte! 
Wettertechnisch sind die Prognosen spitze.  Der August 
ist für seine Sternschnuppen bekannt und wir reihen ein Highlight an das Nächste:

Zuerst 30 km 500 hm bergauf, dann 30km bergab dann 30km bergauf 500 hm und dann wieder 30km bergab.
Und schon sind wir wieder Zuhause und haben 120 km 
bei 1.200 Höhe  


Ihr werdet stundenlang keine fremde Menschenseele erblicken. Wir fahren durch entlegene Alb-Täler, kommen durch abgeschiedene Alb-Dörfer und einmalige Taleinschnitte.
Stichworte: Ursprung unserer TalNamensgeberin-Tal der gestohlenen Kupferkabel(einmalig einsam)-zu den farbigen Beurenern-Höhle zu Sontheim-
Hursch(u.U. Schöne Aussicht)-Brucktal(allerfeinstes Schotter-surfen-bei30kmh)-Heimat(im Bett noch grinsen ))




Geil Geil

Bube

P.S.: Und, wer errät die Strecke ?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (19. August 2008)

Hallo Michael,
wo es lang weiß ich nicht, deshalb lass ich mich überraschen,
aber ich bin dabei, kannst mich schon mal eintragen.
Verflegung usw. wie immer alles mit dabei.
Fahrzeit so wie das sehe um die  7h, oder recht das nicht ?  

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (19. August 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...Fahrzeit ...um die  7h, oder reicht das nicht ?  ...


Die Fitness dürfte sich z.Zt. auf dem Zenit (des Sommers ) befinden und somit müßte das reichen.

"Aber d´Kurbel rombrenga muß mer scho, wenn mer
Freidichs mitfährt" Zitat Drillsergeant, abgewandelt 

Beim Schnitt würde ich schon irgendwo ne 2 vermuten...

Ich bin schließlich vormittags dann auf der Alb zum Kanufahren angemeldet. Und es wären ein paar ziemlich
verschnupft, sollte der Papa nur schlapp im Boot rumhängen 

Gruß

Bube


----------



## mtb_radler (19. August 2008)

Muß schon sagen, das möchte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen, da bekomm ich beim lesen schon ne Gänsehaut.

...... und ich werde dabei sein

@Michael---> schonmal danke für die Planung 


gruß bernd


----------



## mtb_radler (22. August 2008)

Hallo, 

wie immer 17,30?


----------



## Bube (22. August 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie immer 17,30?



Westseite !   

Und: nimm lieber eine Banane mehr mit  


Michael


----------



## Bube (25. August 2008)

Hey @Edgar + @Bernd,

gut erholt von dem Freitag-Nightride ?  

Strecke war:
Riederich-Urach-Trailfinger Schlucht-Münsingen-Heutal-Schandental-
Schmiechtal-Weiler(Blaubeuren)-Tiefental hoch zur Sontheimer Höhle-an Heroldstatt vorbei-Feldstetten-TrüPlatz zum Aussichtspunkt Hursch
-oberhammergeiles Surfen mit Kette rechts bei absoluter Dunkelheit um 23 Uhr 
auf geschlängelten, geheimnisvoll zugewachsenen Wegen, nur aufgehellt durch die LupineLichtKegel 
(höchste Konzentration + maximale AdrenalinAusschüttung) -  - 
Gebolze bis zur Metzinger Innenstadt- Ankunft 0:00 Uhr (Schnitt der letzten 70 Minuten bei ca. 30 kmh) 
(Beispiel: Urach Markplatz-Metzingen Marktplatz: 22 min)
- Abschluß in der Innenstadt nach 125 km.

Und, gefallen? 


Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (25. August 2008)

Hallo Michael,

was für ne Frage, es war ein nightride der superlative.
Du hast einige der schönsten Täler, welche die Alb zu bieten hat, zu einer superschönen Tour verbunden....bin stolz auf unseren night-ride-guide 

Nach der km-Leistung (bis Urach) und dem anschließenden "Sprint" bei dem pure Muskelkraft durch die Klickies in die Pedale gedrückt wurde ( Respekt an alle) bin ich von müden und schweren Beinen am Samstag ausgegangen....... nichts, oder fast nichts, ein leichtes ziehen beim Treppenlaufen erinnert an die wunderschöne Tour.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (25. August 2008)

Hallo Michael, Bernd,
ich kann mich nur anschliesen, die Tour war mal wieder etwas anderes und besonderes als sonst. Für die Wetterbedingungen die geniale Tour.
Guide Micha ist halt immer für eine Überraschung gut.

Allerdings im Gegensatz zu Euch hatte ich am Samstag uf em Bau doch a bisle Schwierigkeiten......aber es war immer wieder erfreulich drüber nachzudenken warum die Beine etwas müde waren.

Von Urach nach Metzingen im Speedrausch hatte ich so manchmal den einen oder anderen gedanken ob Micha das MTB mit dem neuen Renner verwechselte, zumindest was den Schnitt angeht.

21,7 KM/H,  1000 HM und 130 KM ist ja au koin Kindergeburtstag.

Klasse Tour, Klasse Kameraden, freu mich schon auf das nächste mal.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (25. August 2008)

Ha, des freit mi arg, daß dui Tour älle gfalla hat. 
Und eins muß ich feststellen: Ausdauermonster seid ihr geworden!  Das können Eure Frauen bestimmt bestätigen 

Nun, nach dem Nightride ist vor dem Nightride...
Fahrt Ihr alle kommenden Freitag ? Wer noch ? Wieviel sind wir dann ca? und:
@Bernd: Arbeitest Du am Samstag und könntest
Du mich dann auf dem Weg zur Arbeit bis Degerloch mitnehmen ?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (25. August 2008)

Ich bin eigentlich dabei, nur bin ich von Mittwoch bis Freitag in Portugal.
Lande am Freitag um 16.30 wenn alles Top läuft in Stuttgart. Gut organisiert bin ich dann pünklich 17.30 am Kreisel.
Aber wenn meine Maschine etwas später kommt, kann ich noch später ca. 30 Minuten einsteigen ? 

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (25. August 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich dabei, nur bin ich von Mittwoch bis Freitag in Portugal.
> Lande am Freitag um 16.30 wenn alles Top läuft in Stuttgart. Gut organisiert bin ich dann pünklich 17.30 am Kreisel.
> Aber wenn meine Maschine etwas später kommt, kann ich noch später ca. 30 Minuten einsteigen ?
> 
> Gruss Edgar



Wenn alles schräg läuft, bringen wir Dein Rad und Deine Trinkflaschen zum Flughafen. 
Mußt halt Zuhause gut organisieren. Und veilleicht wärs dann an der Zeit, bei Juttas Blumenstube was zu ordern für Zuhause.
Können wir aber auch gleich mitbringen   
Nicht, daß nach dem Nightride dein Hausschlüssel nicht mehr passt 

Micha


----------



## mtb_radler (25. August 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr alle kommenden Freitag ? Wer noch ? Wieviel sind wir dann ca? und:
> @Bernd: Arbeitest Du am Samstag und könntest
> Du mich dann auf dem Weg zur Arbeit bis Degerloch mitnehmen ?




Hallo Michael,

ich geb Dir morgen bescheid, ob ich Sa. arbeite, klar nehm ich Dich dann mit

...und, ja ich bin Freitag dabei.

gruß Bernd


----------



## Bube (27. August 2008)

Zwischenbescheid:
Die Stuttgarter Tour wird um 1 Woche verschoben.  

Wir finden für diese Woche bestimmt was. 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (27. August 2008)

ich bin den HW5 bei Herrenberg, Grafenberg.... noch nie aufgetaut ( über 0° Celsius) gefahren 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Bube (27. August 2008)

War grad wieder ne neue Landkarte kaufen....
Schau mer mal, bei dem tollen Wetter könnten wir uns ruhig 
auch etwas weiter weg als Grafenberg trauen ...   

*scherzmodus ein*



Micha


----------



## Bube (29. August 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ich bin den HW5 bei Herrenberg, Grafenberg.... noch nie aufgetaut ( über 0° Celsius) gefahren
> 
> Gruß Bernd





Also, dann mach mer doch das !

Wir fahren heue die Jahresabschlußtour 2007 von Aka nocheinmal:
Vom Kreisel ca. 85 km, schöne Trails !

Treff: 17:30 Uhr am Kreisel / Riederich



Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomane (29. August 2008)

Schade eigentlich, hatte mich soooooo auf S gefreut 
Dann hald was anderes.

Hatte Gestern Edgar am Fon, er meinte das mit Heute gehe klar, er meldet sich nochmal bei Micha.

Also bis Heut abend,

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Bube (29. August 2008)

Hi Thomas !

Die Tour ist genial:
HighSpeedGrundlagen bis Tü, dann durchs
Goldersbachtal und wenns Nacht wird auf den Trail 

Wir könnten zur Abwechslung auch zuerst Trailen und dann 
durch die Täler zurück ...

Besprechen wir beim Anrollen nach TÜ.

Gruß


Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (29. August 2008)

Hallo

bin dabei...und freue mich auf eine schöne Nacht mit Euch   (auf dem Bike und abseits von Baggerseeparkplätzen !! ) 

Bernd


----------



## Bube (1. September 2008)

Hi Biker,

jammerschade, daß der 6.9. ein Samstag ist...  

http://www.kult-bike-night.de


Gruß

Bube


----------



## mtb_radler (1. September 2008)

Hallo Michael,

wäre bestimmt ne gaudi der Event, aber Samstag ist nicht so toll

...hab Dir meine neue mobil Nr. per PN gesendet

Gruß Bernd


----------



## sjaeger (1. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

die Veranstaltung hört sich echt lustig an. Hat von Euch da jmd. Interesse? Wahrscheinlich eher neue Veranstaltung da erst 20 Teams sich angemeldet haben.

Ich glaube ich bestelle jetzt endlich meine Lampe...

Grüße

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (1. September 2008)

Wir könnten ja mit dem Bike anreisen und
unsere/ein Teil der Ehefrauen könnte mit 
unseren Kiddis zum Zuckuggen kommen...  

Freitag wäre ja eh klar: Anfahrt - Rennen - Heimfahrt: alles MTB  

Aber: is halt nun mal nicht.......oder ?

Gruß

Bube


----------



## mtb_radler (1. September 2008)

Startgeld 40 je Fahrer isses das Wert?


----------



## sjaeger (1. September 2008)

Ja die Startgelder sind schon irgendwie heftig...


----------



## Bube (1. September 2008)

Muß jetzt bei der Kult-Nacht ein wenig "zurückrudern":
Terminlich paßt er in der Family nicht so toll rein und
hier Streß zu machen, wäre es tatsächlich nicht "Wert".
Es bleibt (bei mir) also bei der Friday-night-Fahrt.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## sjaeger (1. September 2008)

Hi Michael,

kein Problem für mich. Hoffe das ich mal demnächst bei Euch Freitags mitfahre/mitdarf 

Grüße

Simon


----------



## mtb_radler (1. September 2008)

.... duerfen Simon immer

Gruß Bernd


----------



## sjaeger (1. September 2008)

...besorge mir nur noch das notwendige Equipement.


----------



## Bube (2. September 2008)

@Simon: Für eine erste Ausfahrt hätten wir ihm
              ein Schattenmacher zur Leihgabe  
Aber: Freitags-Nightride steht im Arzneimittelgesetz unter: "Harte Drogen, extrem berauschend, macht bereits beim ersten Mal süchtig"  
Einmal angefixt ...   

Micha


----------



## Bube (3. September 2008)

"Stuttgart" diesen Freitag nimmt Formen an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5088674&postcount=478

Gruß

Michael


----------



## thomane (4. September 2008)

Hi,

Wollte mich nur mal kurz für die S-Ausfahrt  anmelden (oder hast Du mich bei den "5" mitgezählt?), wie gehabt 17.30 am Kreisel oder?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (4. September 2008)

thomane schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wollte mich nur mal kurz für die S-Ausfahrt  anmelden (oder hast Du mich bei den "5" mitgezählt?), wie gehabt 17.30 am Kreisel oder?
> 
> ...




Die 5 zur Hinfahrt sind:
Edgar, Bernd, Hauke, Michael + Thomas 


Brösel stößt am Treffpunkt dazu 


Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (5. September 2008)

Hallo,

ja ich bin dabei...bin schon am Laden sämtlicher Akku´s

@Michael---> ich arbeite am Samstag, zwecks Rückführung deines Transporters (wenn nötig) und...... Lupine nicht vergessen 

Bernd


----------



## Bube (5. September 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...Lupine nicht vergessen ..



Natürlich werd ich meine kleine Freundin nicht da lassen, bin
ja letzte Woche auch extra nochmal umgedreht...

Freu mich auf heute Abend!

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (5. September 2008)

Hallo Freitagsfahrer,
ich wollte mich nach Eurem regen Wort.....Verkehr auch kurz
melden.
Ich bin wie fast immer mit dabei und freu mich auf heute abend.
wie immer um 17.30 am Kreisel.
Wer ist den alles mit dabei ?
Und bleibt es wie besprochen nach Stuttgart....trailen....und zurück ?

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (5. September 2008)

Die 5 zur Hinfahrt sind:
Edgar, Bernd, Hauke, Michael + Thomas 


Brösel stößt am Treffpunkt dazu 


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. September 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> wie immer um 17.30 am Kreisel.



Mal eine ganz doofe Frage:
Wie schafft man es in einer Stunde(Treffpunkt 18.30,wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe) von Riederich nach Degerloch das sind doch sicher an die 30 Km,wenn nicht noch mehr!


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (5. September 2008)

Da gibt es nur eins, pünklich weg und 

GAS geben


----------



## Chisum (5. September 2008)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz doofe Frage:
> Wie schafft man es in einer Stunde(Treffpunkt 18.30,wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe) von Riederich nach Degerloch


 
Mit der S-Bahn? Da könntest du dann auch mitfahren, würde mich freuen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. September 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Da gibt es nur eins, pünklich weg und
> 
> GAS geben





Chisum schrieb:


> Mit der S-Bahn? Da könntest du dann auch mitfahren, würde mich freuen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan



Das wäre das erste Mal,das der Micha per Bahn anreist!

"Ich kann heut abend nicht,denn ich hab - kein Licht"

Im ernst,ich muss heute Abend meinen Junior abholen,sonst hätte ich mir das echt überlegt.
Michas Lupine hätte bestimmt für mich mitgeleuchtet.

Viel Spaß
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (5. September 2008)

Hi Oli !

@Oli: Komm um 17:30 Uhr nach Riederich und auch Du wirst
um 18:30 Uhr in Degerloch sein  


@ll: Es gibt Neuigkeiten: Meine Frau fährt auch mit. 
Sie dreht dann aber in Degerloch gleich wieder um und fährt wieder heim.
Das geht schneller, sagt sie, dann kann sie voll durchtreten und muß
nicht für uns bremsen 


Gruß

Michael

P.S.: Kann ich mit einem Stuttgarter für den Fall der Fälle Handy-Nrn. tauschen ?


----------



## Bube (10. September 2008)

Hallo Biker,

für diesen Freitag ist ein Bsüchle beim TÜ-Treff
vorgesehen.

Abfahrt: The same procedure as every friday:
17:30 Uhr am Kreisel / Riederich und
18:10 Uhr Neckarbrücke / TÜ

Sollten wir dort niemand antreffen, werden wir improvisieren...

Gruß

Bube


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. September 2008)

Hallo Michael,
ich bin dabei, nur ist 17.30 am Kreisel nicht ein bischen knapp.
Sonst war doch immer 17.20 Kreisel und 17.30 bei mir !!!

Gruss Edgar


----------



## sjaeger (10. September 2008)

Seit Ihr eigentlich am Samstag auch dabei?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. September 2008)

Hallo Simon,
am Samstag geht bei mir nicht.  Familie usw.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (10. September 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> ich bin dabei, nur ist 17.30 am Kreisel nicht ein bischen knapp.
> Sonst war doch immer 17.20 Kreisel und 17.30 bei mir !!!
> 
> Gruss Edgar


 


Hi Edgar,

stimmt.

Die alten Zeiten waren:

17:10 Uhr am Riedericher Kreisel Bernd + Michael 
17:20 Uhr Mittelstadt + Edgar 
17:35 Uhr unter der Oferdinger Brücke  

Dann haben wir in TÜ immer mind. 1/4 Std. auf die anderen gewartet.


Wir belassen die Zeit mal bei 17:30 Uhr am Kreisel und testen
unsere Herbstform 


Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (10. September 2008)

@ simon freitag und samstag

bernd


----------



## Bube (15. September 2008)

Moin Gemeinde

Jemand bei der Lothar-Tour am Samstag dabeigewesen ?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## sjaeger (15. September 2008)

Ja! War trotz des Wetters eine klasse Tour. Vorallem die Trails beim Limes und das Mühlental fand ich sehr schön...Bin mal gespannt auf die Fotos.


----------



## mtb_radler (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

ja, ich schließ mich Simon an, super Tour mit feinsten Trails, 1a planung von Lothar

@ Michael, dein Trail-Herz hätte höher geschlagen und auch das "Grinsen" war garantiert 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Bube (15. September 2008)

sjaeger schrieb:


> Ja! War trotz des Wetters eine klasse Tour. Vorallem die Trails beim Limes und das Mühlental fand ich sehr schön...Bin mal gespannt auf die Fotos.





mtb_radler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, ich schließ mich Simon an, super Tour mit feinsten Trails, 1a planung von Lothar
> 
> ...






jetzt ist es 11 Uhr und: 

 immer noch keine Bilder auf der sav-homepage 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bube (19. September 2008)

Hallo Bergradler,


heute haben wir ja toles Wetter. 
Hoffe das bleibt so, wenn wir ab 17:30 Uhr
über die Swabian Alb cruisen.

Dabei werden wir heute das Tempo etwas herausnehmen und eine 
gaaaaanz gemütliche Tour fahren. Einkehr bei unserem Röslein ist
fest eingeplant.  


*Vorfreudemodusein*

Michael


----------



## sjaeger (19. September 2008)

Hallo Michael,

führt die Route anfangs durch Metzingen?

Gruß

Simon


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (19. September 2008)

Hallo Michael,
wie besprochen melde ich mich. Ich werde heute um 17.30 am Kreisel mit dabei sein. Mein vorhaben mit dem Renner in die Berge fällt flach.
Also bis später.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (19. September 2008)

sjaeger schrieb:


> ...führt die Route anfangs durch Metzingen?...




@ Simon: Ja   und: Benötigst Du noch Lumen oder
 bist Du inzwischen ausreichend versorgt 

@ Edgar, des einen Leid, des anderen....
     schön, daß Du mitkannst 


gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (19. September 2008)

Schön wie Freitags die Night-Ride-Gemeinde aus dem "Wochenschlaf" erwacht, sich sammelt,vorbereitet und mit vollgeladenen Akkus, 17,30 am Kreisel der Nacht entgegenfiebert.

bin dabei

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (19. September 2008)

@ll: Eben wurde ich telefonisch um den Streckenverlauf
für heute Abend gebeten.
Damit alle ein geeignetes Bike in optimaler Abstimmung
heute Abend an den Start bringen können :
Hier der z.Zt. aktuelle Verlauf:
Wir holen im Boss-Town den Simon ab und fahren Richtung Jusi. Dort trailen wir auf Serpentinen um den Berg um den OG Schurr zu konsultieren.
Nach einer kleinen Wanderung  - evtl. mitlesende
Schweizer sagen dazu "Stossen" - cruisen wir am Kammweg bis zu den Schnecken.
Dort gehts hoch zum Karl um -viel- später dem Konrad einen Schrecken am Fels einzujagen.
Nachdem wir unsere Bananenschalen den Steinbruch hinuntergeworfen haben, testen wir einen -mir unbekannten- Trail runter nach Schlattstall. 
Dort gehts auf der anderen Talseite aufi und rüber Ri. Maar, dort habe ich noch eine Rechnung offen....
Beim Zurück können wir an die "Hauke-König-Geburtstagstour"  anknüpfen und nochmals den Kammweg von der Teck testen. Meines Erachtens nach haben wir dort beim letzten Mal viel zu viel geschoben 
Nein, nicht Hangweg sonder Kammweg. Dort, wo die Symbole des ALbvereins schon sehr verbleicht sind.

Gruß 

Michael
- der jetzt schnell ein paar Sachen aufarbeiten muß...-


----------



## sjaeger (19. September 2008)

@Michael

Ich bin versorgt und bin auf den ersten Live-Einsatz gespannt 

Bei mir ist nur zeitlich etwas knapp - könnte ich so gegen 17:45 irgendwo in
Metzingen auf euch warten. Sagt mir nur wo, vielleicht Samtfabrik Parkplatz?


----------



## Bube (19. September 2008)

sjaeger schrieb:


> ... 17:45 ... Samtfabrik Parkplatz



OK. Handy-Nr.Tausch per PN


----------



## Bube (23. September 2008)

Damit der Fred nicht einschläft, ein Bild von
ner Ausfahrt:






Gruß

Bube


----------



## Bube (24. September 2008)

Moin Radler!

Komm ich doch gestern um 11 an´s Sportheim und
waren keine Radler mehr da 

Wie war´s?
Strecke?

Gruß

Bube


----------



## mtb_radler (24. September 2008)

Guten morgen Michael

Wir sind fast die gleiche Albtraufstrecke von Freitag gefahren

Und der schweizer s war ein Zwiebelkuchen in der Krone

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Bube (24. September 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Guten morgen Michael
> 
> Wir sind fast die gleiche Albtraufstrecke von Freitag gefahren
> 
> ...



Sag jetzt aber nicht, daß ihr um elf noch dort wart...
Bin von Kleinbettlingen her gekommen und wollte mir
den Aufstieg sparen, an der Krone vorbei  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## mtb_radler (24. September 2008)

nun ja, Hauke hat um 11 den 2. Zwiebelkuchen bestellt


----------



## Bube (25. September 2008)

Hallo www

gibt´s für morgen ab halbsex Wetterprognosen ? 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sjaeger (25. September 2008)

Wünsche Euch schon mal viel Spaß! Werde morgen im Flieger an Euch denken.

Trainiert nich soviel dass ich im November noch mitkomme


----------



## Bube (25. September 2008)

sjaeger schrieb:


> ...Trainiert nich soviel dass ich im November noch mitkomme





5 Wochen Urlaub 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## sjaeger (25. September 2008)

leider net ganz...Mitte Oktober steige ich wieder ein


----------



## mtb_radler (25. September 2008)

Hallo 

mensch Michael das Wetter ist doch egal, haupsache es wird dunkel
damit wir ordentliche Lumen-Löcher in den Wald schneiden können 

Wer geht denn mit ?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Bube (25. September 2008)

TOP-Formulierung @Bernd    


Bin mit meinem Schneidbrenner dabei 


Hey @Oli,  wie wär´s mit Dir ?
Sollen wir dich in NT abholen 
Und: sofern Du weder Sitzbezug noch Fully hast: Wie lange kannst Du ?


Gruß

Bube


----------



## sjaeger (25. September 2008)

Etwas off-topic

@Lupine-Fahrer: Wie groß ist der Akku der Wilma 4. 
Ich habe mir jetzt die kleine "Lupine Wickeltasche" bestellt, bzw. bekomme ich durch meine Reklamation umsonst:
http://www.s209689433.online.de/shop/category_3/Ersatzteile.html?shop_param=cid%3D244%26

Mein Akku hat 80 x 45 x 45 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. September 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> TOP-Formulierung @Bernd
> 
> 
> Bin mit meinem Schneidbrenner dabei
> ...



Ich bin übers WE im Montafon!


----------



## Bube (26. September 2008)

sjaeger schrieb:


> Etwas off-topic
> 
> @Lupine-Fahrer: Wie groß ist der Akku der Wilma 4.
> Ich habe mir jetzt die kleine "Lupine Wickeltasche" bestellt, bzw. bekomme ich durch meine Reklamation umsonst:
> ...



Moin Simon,

hab die Rahmen-Tasche, groß.
Da würde aber dein Akku mit 80 mm nicht reinpassen...

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bube (26. September 2008)

Ufff   da draussen brennt die Sonne runter...
bloß gut, daß die größte Hitze vorbei ist, bis wir aufbrechen 


Nachdem wir letzten Freitag stundenlang Wurzeln, Steine und Geröll hatten, gibt´s heut wieder etwas Strecke.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (26. September 2008)

ja heut geht's wieder auf 4grad runter, Warme Kleidung ist gerichtet

@Michael Garmin Lieferung ist auch dabei

..... bis später


----------



## Bube (26. September 2008)

Tour für heute steht: 78 km, 1.775 hm
Schöne schnelle bergab Schotter-Abschnitte, technisch a wengle, Ruinen, Schlösser, Kantentrails...
Was will man mehr?  

Gruß

Bube


----------



## Bube (1. Oktober 2008)

Werde diesen Freitag nicht zum Biken kommen 


Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab die RR Tour auch besprochen, hätte nicht mitfahren können

...aber......sofern du am erst Freitag ins TT fährst, sollen wir am Do. Abend nen vorgezogenen Freitag-night-ride stattfinden lassen?  ( kann am Freitagabend/Nacht auch nicht)

gruß bernd


----------



## Bube (1. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, 
Abfahrt ins TT onnerstag, 14 Uhr, PKW


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bube (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo @die Winterharten,

um uns über den Winter zum Fahren zu animieren, werden wir eine Winterpokal-Gruppe anmelden.

Mögliche Teilnehmer:

- Michael
- Bernd
- Edgar
- Hauke
- Andi


Wir werden uns ein Fernduell mit den Meschuggen IceRidern und hunderten anderen Bikern liefern.

Interesse ?

zum Guggen: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/

Gruß

Bube


----------



## Bube (8. Oktober 2008)

Also Männer,

Teamgründung ist vollzogen 


 *Die Winterharten*  


Die Teilnehmer können sich nun anmelden.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (8. Oktober 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Wir werden uns ein Fernduell mit den *Meschuggen IceRidern* und hunderten anderen Bikern liefern.
> 
> Interesse ?


 wir haben großes Interesse, uns mit euch ein Duell zu liefern

...obwohl uns das wahrscheinlich langweilig wird...ihr braucht nach eurem Sommerpensum ja alle erst mal ne lange Pause


----------



## Bube (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Freitagler  

Morgen soll es ja kuschelige Temperaturen geben.

Hab grad die Tour für morgen fertiggestellt und mir wurde
es ganz warm ums Herz 

Kennt jemand den Schneeschuhweg ?
Noch nicht ?

Na, das wird sich ändern 

Tourlänge: 77 km
hm: 1.900 m 


Gruß

Micha


----------



## mtb_radler (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Michael,

bin dabei  , freu mich  , und mal wieder danke für die Planung 

17.30 Kreisel oder 18.00 Hauke...

Gruß Bernd, der morgen, egal welcher Weg kommt, keine Schneeschuhe dabei hat.


----------



## Bube (10. Oktober 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ... Sommerpensum...ne lange Pause



Hallo Britta,


wir waren in der Sommerpause  

Gruß

Bube


----------



## mtb_radler (17. Oktober 2008)

Heute 17.30 am Kreisel ?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin dabei  

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
komme auch  

Sollte sich im TÜ-Treff Bewegung zeigen, würde ich dort gerne hin.


Gruß

Bube


----------



## Bube (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi Biker !

Hab gerade auf meinen Terminkalender geschaut 
Da steht nächsten Freitag schon die erste Jahresabschlußfeier drin.
Und wenn die gegen Mitternacht aus ist, lohnt sich 
das Mitbiken nicht mehr wirklich. 

->  Wer macht Tour am 24. Oktober ?



Gruß

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. Oktober 2008)

Moin Biker,
wollte mich nur nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt kurz melden. Als ich zu hause angekommen bin habe ich mich erst mal noch ordentlich nass gemacht, auf der Ausfahrt war es wohl nicht feucht genug.(Schwimmhäute haben sich schon langsam gebildet).
Aber Spass beiseite, Bernd klasse Ausfahrt hat richtig Laune gemacht trotz widrigen Bedingungen.

Hier von mir ein paar Daten:
1450 Höhe und 97 km (Die 100 habe ich doch nicht mehr geschafft)

Also bis Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Freitagler

wer ist denn 17,30 am Kreisel dabei?

Ohne Michael fehlt was (ich meine nicht das Licht!), schade dass Du nicht kannst 

Alle Anderen werden nen Nightride fahren, den Ritterweg talwärts, vorbei an unzähligen Aussichtsfelsen und auf dem Rückweg Richtung Rose umrunden wir fast den Feldberg  ...... nicht den mit 1493m, sondern den mit 838m bei Genkingen 

Gruß Bernd

ja Dienstag war schön, bis auf das Wasser in den Sealskinz Socken ca.0,5l da konnt gleich noch den Boden wischen


----------



## Bube (22. Oktober 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...den Ritterweg talwärts, vorbei an unzähligen Aussichtsfelsen und ...




Ja wie geil is dat denn


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. Oktober 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Hallo Freitagler
> 
> wer ist denn 17,30 am Kreisel dabei?
> 
> ...



Hallo Bernd,
wie angekündigt, ich bin dabei. 

P.S. können wir vielleicht auch einen Kneipenschwung machen wo es Nudeln oder Pizza gibt ?


Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

klar können wir woanders einkehren, Voraussetzung:

---es gibt um die Zeit noch was

--- der Wirt akzeptiert, unser wahrscheinlich nicht ganz      
     Gaststättentaugliches Aussehen

Gruß Bernd


----------



## tretentreten (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ans West End 
wollte nur mal nachfragen ob morgen geradelt wird,würde mich zu einem kleinen Überlandfahrt überreden lassen.
Grüßle und Bussi
Andy


----------



## Bube (31. Oktober 2008)

Morgäään Andi,

ja, es wird gefahren.

Wie gehabt Freitags 17:30 Uhr am Riedericher Kreisel.


Grüße

Michael


P.S.: Ab Montag gibt´s dann für die Radlerei Winterpokalpunkte für unsere Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Biker,


freu mich auf heute Abend,


denn es gibt   SCHNITZEL 

Von dort sind´s allerdings noch 46 km bis nach Hause 



Zur Strecke: Wir fahren heut´mal nicht die Alb hoch, 
sondern besuchen ein Schloß, welches sich hinter dem 
Bärensee versteckt hält.
Dort kommt öfters die Landesregierung hin und die freuen sich bestimmt, uns mal kennenzulernen. 
Ein Highlight ist dies allemal und gegenüber der
bereits ähnlich gefahrenen Runde  bauen wir mehr Trails ein  @Edgar 


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (31. Oktober 2008)

Hey Radler,
Bärensee, Schnitzel, Trails, Nacht ich bin dabei. Nur ich bin etwas angeschlagen und hoffe das ich niemand bremse.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi Edgar,

wir machen es so, wie es Frauen gerne haben:

Lang + hart + schwarz


----------



## Bube (31. Oktober 2008)

Tour heute etwas genauer:

Hinweg: 53 km/ 730 hm, auch Trails, viel unbekanntes
Rückweg: 41 km / 300 hm - über die Fildern schön und schnell nach Hause 


See you later

Bube


----------



## tretentreten (1. November 2008)

Danke Micha,
für die nette Ausfahrt und was mir gestern ab. noch so eingefallen ist,als ich mich so gegen 2 Uhr in die Nacht gekuschelt habe es ist nicht mehr so weit weg 
from SIX TO SIX
nice weekend


----------



## Bube (1. November 2008)

Ja, hat mir auch supi gefallen 

Und alles dabei: Trails, Schotter, Platten, Schlösser, Schnitzel, Live-Band,
Disco....




Und: six 2 six: Interesse ?

Könnten wir die 11-tausender damit verbinden ?
Wär schon ein Highlight 


Und dies während des Winterpokals....  boaehhh  Fette Punkte 


Gruß

Bube


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. November 2008)

Hallo Radler,
auch von meiner Seite, lob an die herliche Ausfahrt. Bin dann
auch am Samstag nach RV  130 KM / 1400 Höhe / 6 Std Fahrzeit / Akku vom Freitag voll aufgebraucht.

Six to Six, Sauber, wann geht es los ? 
Sollten wir vielleicht terminlich etwas einplanen.

Michael, kansst Du mir noch den Kontakt von dem Liteville Spezialisten geben, habe gestern mein Rahmen vermessen und ich bin etwas entäuscht.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (3. November 2008)

@ Edgar, du hast PN


----------



## Bube (3. November 2008)

Hallo Freitagler   


Aka ist bereit, am Freitag uns auf unbekannte Trails
mitzunehmen:
_Hi Micha,

diese Woche schaut gut aus, bin zur Abwechslung mal im Ländle. Bin zwar noch erkältet, aber das wird sich bis Freitag hoffentlich besser. 
Eine Tour bekäme ich zusammen, da würden auch ein paar schöne Trails dabei sein.

Gruß,

Andi._


Andi: WIR KOMMEN


----------



## aka (3. November 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> ...
> Aka ist bereit, am Freitag uns auf unbekannte Trails
> mitzunehmen:
> ...



Muss leider absagen 

Die Beste aller Ehefrauen hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht: Am Freitag abend bin ich bei einem wichtigen Geburtstag - den Nightride holen wir aber nach!

Gruss,
 Andi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (4. November 2008)

Ohhh schade  


Aber er kommt wieder, keine  Frage 



Wir freuen uns drauf, wenn bei Dir alles zusammenpaßt.
Der Winterpokal ist ja noch lang und
vielleicht können Oli und/oder andere "Meschugge IceRider"
dann auch mit.  

Sonst wird der Punkteabstand zu groß  


Grüße

Michael


----------



## sjaeger (4. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Wird heute um 17:30 oder 18:00 Uhr gefahren? Treffpunkt Sportheim wie gehabt?

Grüße

Simon


----------



## mtb_radler (4. November 2008)

Hallo

@Simon...18.00Uhr mit vollen Akkus  am Sportheim

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Bube (4. November 2008)

Hallo @Freitagler,

sind alle Fit ? 

Nach Edgars Power-Weekend müssen wir uns nun anstrengen,
um noch mithalten können.

BRAVO @ EDGAR, THE MACHINE



Für diesen Freitag gibts wieder alles (nur keine Wirtschaften)

Fang besser mal rechtzeitig an, die Akkus zu laden.

Wir haben eine lange Anreise, einen langen Trail (HW1)  und eine lange Schleife (Burg Hohenzollern) und einen langen Heimweg...  

Bald mehr....

Gruß

Bube


----------



## BHMDK (5. November 2008)

Hi there.

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Ihr vor habt, bei uns vorbeizuschauen?? 


Gruß aus der Hechingen- Truppe
Dirk


----------



## Bube (5. November 2008)

Hi Dirk, an logisch. Ihr wohnt ja da, wo andere Urlaub machen 

Melde mich noch, sobald der Tourverlauf steht.

Gibt aber ne Hammertour, da wir vor Tagesanbruch wieder zuhause sein wollen 

Sollen wir ein Teil des Weges gemeinsam zurücklegen ?


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bube (5. November 2008)

Hallo Freitagler,
oder ich auch:

Hallo, Anhänger  des Masochismus und des Sadismus 

Die dieswöchige Freitagtour verlangt uns alles ab.
Es sind 
- Anfahrt:  28 KM bei 320 hm, Zeit: 1h:30 min -> eintreffen in Mössingen 19 Uhr
- Tour: Trails, Trails, Trails... 35 km bei 1.145 hm, Zeit: 4:00 h -> Hechingen um 23 Uhr
- Heimfahrt 40 km bei 255 hm, Zeit: 2:00 h  -> Zurück um 1 Uhr

Männer, packt so viel zum Essen ein, wie Ihr irgendwie tragen könnt. 
Es gibt diesmal keine Wirtschaften , keine Discos und auch keine Weiber. 
Ausserdem bitte ich um pünktliches Erscheinen. Jener welcher zu spät  zum Treffpunkt kommt, macht so lange die pace, bis wir wieder im Plan sind. 

Noch Fragen ?



Die Peitsche zum Gruß

Bube


----------



## aka (6. November 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> ...
> Männer, packt so viel zum Essen ein, wie Ihr irgendwie tragen könnt.
> Es gibt diesmal keine Wirtschaften , keine Discos und auch keine Weiber.
> ...



Soso, keine Wirtschaften in der Naehe...
Was ist dann das da? Anyway, viel Spass bei euerm Tripp!


----------



## mtb_radler (6. November 2008)

Herrlich, ich pack alles ein was ich finden kann.... und @ Hauke Rucksack Packen bringt nix, wenn man ihn nicht mitnimmt 

ich werde pünktlich sein (wie immer) und hoffentlich die richtige Hardware unterm A*sch haben... Freitag is nix für carbon

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (6. November 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> ...
> Männer, packt so viel zum Essen ein, wie Ihr irgendwie tragen könnt.
> Es gibt diesmal keine Wirtschaften , keine Discos und auch keine Weiber.
> ...



Soso, keine Wirtschaften in der Naehe...
Was ist dann das da:


----------



## Bube (6. November 2008)

So so, leider ist in der Domäne der Spuck vorbei, bis wir dort [email protected] Aka

Hallo Mitfahrer:
Aka hilft mir sehr bei der Vorbereitung für die 
Ausfahrt.
Insbesondere hat er ein Video über einen Streckenabschnitt erstellt, den wir fahren werden:


DANKE @AKA

LECKER LECKER  Wenn hier nicht das Glück entlang des Weges gefunden werden kann, wo dann....


Gruß

Micha


----------



## BHMDK (6. November 2008)

Oh shit, das ist goil und  - wenn ich nicht komplett daneben liege, direkt vor der TÜR!!!
Falls ich meine Erkältung noch ansatzweise in den Griff kriege, komme ich definitiv mit. 
19:00 Uhr Mössingen (wenn ich mir irgendwo ein Licht ausleihen kann), sollte auch machbar sein - wo wäre der Treffpunkt???

Gruß von den "winterzarten"


----------



## Bube (6. November 2008)

Update:
Aka hat mir viele Tips gegeben.
Und sogar ein Spitzen-Video gemacht  

Wir fahren bis 
- Hechingen / Brielhof (41 km 500hm, 2:15 h, 19:45 Ankunft) und sammeln dort auf, sofern von den Hechinger-Kollegen jemand mit möchte. Dann
- Burg-runter zum Sattelbogen und Rampe hoch zum Zeller Horn. Von dort Kantentrail (siehe Aka-Video) 
bis zum Hoher Berg, Trailabfahrt
- Jungingen- andere Seite hoch, 
- weiter auf Trail, 3-Fürstenstein-Rutschung-Hirschkopftrail runter nach Mössingen (40 km, 1.000 hm, 4:30h, 0:15)
- Heimfahrt (28 km, 320 hm, 1:45h,2:00)


Habt Ihr die Lampen geladen ?
Essen bestellt ?

Bis morgen


Michael



Hallo @Dirk und Co.: Gerne können wir einen Teil
zusammen fahren. Einfach kurze Nachricht...


----------



## mtb_radler (8. November 2008)

Hallo

was für ne Tour

- Hohenzollern bei Nacht 
- Stundenlange Trails, ohne eine Menschenseele 
- Beeindruckende Aussicht ins Tal 
- 90% auf bisher unbekannten Trails 
- technisch respektvoll 
- Sternklarer Himmel 


Alles in Allem:  6 von 6 möglichen Punkten 

Danke


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. November 2008)

Hallo Bernd,
ich kann mich Dir nur anschliesen 6 von 6 Punkten........aber soll ich Euch erzählen wie es mir am Samstag auf dem Bau ging. Aufstehen um 7.00 und  nach ca. 3-4 Stunden .... Danach habe ich meinem fleisigen Helfer nur noch zugeschaut.

Gruss Edgar :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (10. November 2008)

Meine Beine haben den Freitag auch gespürt   

Bube


----------



## alböhi (10. November 2008)

was macht ihr morgen?

gruss andreas


----------



## mtb_radler (10. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab alles gespürt, nicht nur die Beine 

@Andreas:

18.00 am Sportheim, geplant sind 62km bei 1100hm Richtung Deizisau

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Bube (11. November 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...18.00 am Sportheim, geplant sind 62km bei 1100hm Richtung Deizisau...




Ohhh jesus,  eigentlich ist es dort doch flach... wie
kommen denn da über 1 km nach oben zusammen... ahhh ja  über 60 km....Ausweis nicht vergessen...bin froh, wenn im März wieder die Sommerpause losgeht 

*duckundwegundschnell4barindenCenturionRennerreinpumpenumrechtzeitigumsexzuerscheinendenndaswillichmirnichtentgehenlassen,dannmußichdieStreckefürFreitagerweiterndamitwirnichtwenigerfahrenalsdiesenDienstag*

Bube


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. November 2008)

62 Km  über 1000 Höhe, dann sind mer ja gude 3,5 Std unterwegs, da mis mer ja bald a Vesper aipacka. Ond i han mein Akku vom Freitag net voll gmacht.

Bernd kannst vielleicht noch dein kleinen als Ersatz für mich mitnehmen ?

Außerdem zur Info, wenn heut alle 5 kommad, könne mer in der Teamwertung glaube ich in die TOP 10 vorstossen. 

Also bis um 18.00 am Sportheim.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (11. November 2008)

Ersatzakku nehm ich mit

Gruß


----------



## Bube (12. November 2008)

Hi Edgar, the machine:
Du hast mehr Punkte als Britta !

Weiter so, gib alles  )


Bube


----------



## britta-ox (13. November 2008)

Er hatte

Und Bube, ich geb ja schon alles

Schließlich muss ich auch noch meinen Forumsverpflichtungen nachkommen und Beiträge schreiben und für Ordnung im Forum sorgen
Wäre jeder so faul wie euer Steppenwolf mit seinen jämmerlichen 31 Beiträgen, wär hier ja gar nix mehr los! Immerhin bin ich auch stolzer Verfasser von 2679 hochgeistigen und inhaltsreichen Beiträgen, das sollte auch mal erwähnt werden


Grüßle aus Ox


----------



## Bube (13. November 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ...2679 hochgeistigen und inhaltsreichen Beiträgen, ...


----------



## Bube (13. November 2008)

Hi Britta,

gibt´s wieder eine Winterpokalabschlußtour?

Aka organisiert wieder so was tolles und Du kommst
auch ?

Meine Winterharten würde es sicher freuen, das tolle Wesen mit den vielen hochgeistigen und inhaltsreichen Beiträgen höchstpersönlich kennen zu lernen. 

 @ Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeandbike (13. November 2008)

Hallo Bube,
was ist denn diesen Freitag? Bitte um Infos, würden nämlich mitgehen.
Gruß Mike


----------



## Bube (13. November 2008)

Hi Mike,

Dein erster Post 

Freitag fahren wir nach Tü und hoffen, daß wir 
dort mitfahren dürfen 

Wie gehabt: 17:30 Riedericher Kreisel, dann TÜ-Express
bis Tü-Neckarbrücke.
Unter Umständen sammeln wir Andi noch unterwegs auf...


Gruß

Micha


----------



## mtb_radler (13. November 2008)

Supi Mike 

kannst nochmal posten wenn du sicher mitgehst, dann kommen Hauke und ich bei dir vorbei ...gegen 17,10 (20 Minuten bis Kreisel sind minimum wenn Hauke noch den Bäcker plündert und den Zwiebelkuchen im Rucksack verstauen muß)

...bis morgen


----------



## tretentreten (13. November 2008)

und wer kommt bei mir vorbei


----------



## Bube (14. November 2008)

tretentreten schrieb:


> und wer kommt bei mir vorbei



Wir alle 

Oder schaffst Du es bis 17:50 Uhr an der Wohnsitzlosenübernachtungsstelle unter der Oferdinger Brücke,
the same procedure as last year ?

Hey @AlexNagl, mit der Supi-Eigenbaulampe: Wie sieht´s aus ?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. November 2008)

Hy Radelkameraden,
was läuft Heute ?
Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich heute mit kann.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. November 2008)

Nehme alles zurück, als ich das Forum öffnete waren die Infos bei mir noch nicht aktualisert. Jetzt ist alles klar.

Micha oder Bernd ich melde mich bei Euch wegen Heute abend.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (17. November 2008)

ICH WILL AUCH

(auf max. 0,2m Wegen nach urach)


----------



## mtb_radler (17. November 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (17. November 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> (auf max. 0,2m Wegen nach urach)



Guten Morgen,

war nicht viel neues dabei,bis auf.......  .........werden wir in einer Dienstag Nacht mal trailen

Gruß


----------



## Bube (19. November 2008)

Moin Männer,

wenn das Dienstags so weitergeht, muß ich Mittwochs
den Betriebsbeginn auf 9 Uhr verlegen  
Ne Dreiviertelstunde nach Mitternacht vom Sportheim raus...
Und das vollgetankt...


Bis Freitag 

@Andi: Bist Du immernoch erkältet ? Gute Besserung !


Gruß
Bube


----------



## alböhi (19. November 2008)

tanken tut man doch vor dem losfahren 
trotz, das ich nicht mit zur tanke bin, war die ausfahrt mit euch die lange anfahrt wert - gerne wieder.

lg andreas


----------



## Bube (20. November 2008)

Bin mal auf morgen gespannt:





Etwas schlecht lesbar; Vielleicht gut so, sonst kommt keiner 
Gruß

Michael


----------



## alböhi (20. November 2008)

super - bei geschlossener schneedecke reichen 5 watt beleuchtung.
d.h., damit hält mein akku für eure touren durch. mal sehn, was meine beine dazu sagen 

ich freu mich drauf

gruss andreas


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. November 2008)

Weiß jemand wo uns der Freitag hinführt ?
Wollte mich nur mal erkundigen wegen der Menge des Reisproviants usw.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (20. November 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo uns der Freitag hinführt ?...








Werden wir kurzfristig entscheiden. A bißle Vesper wär aber 
emmer ed schlecht....


Gruß

Michael

Anmerkung der Redaktion: Dieses Wetter ist jenes, bei welchem man gegenüber
anderen Teams (egal welchen ...)  Punkte gutmachen kann !


----------



## tretentreten (20. November 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben,muß mich für Morgen leider abmelden (muß ins musical) have a nice ride

@Michael 
Zitat Sandra manchmal fühlt es sich wirklich so an
bussi andy​


----------



## Bube (21. November 2008)

tretentreten schrieb:


> [email protected]
> Zitat Sandra manchmal fühlt es sich wirklich so an
> bussi andy​






@Andi: Bis Dienstag



Treff der Friday-Nightrider wie gewohnt um 17:30 Uhr am Riedericher Kreisel.
Den Tourverlauf werden wir den Witterungsbedingungen anpassen.
Es wird am Start entschieden, ob es besser Richtung TÜ oder in die heimischen Wälder geht.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bube (21. November 2008)

So, nachdem Hauke und Bernd gestern super gepunktet haben,

sind die Winterharten aktuell auf Platz 10  



Ich bitte heute um -spätestens 17:30 Uhr-  tatkräftiges Erscheinen, um die Position zu festigen 
Gerne auch vorab im Cafe Winter... 


Gruß

Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (21. November 2008)

Hallo Radelkollegen,
nicht das die Ausfahrt heute mangels Beteiligung ausfällt.

Ich bin dabei, bis 17,30 am Kreisel. (Sonst muss ich heute wo möglich auch noch ins Musical oder so was ähnliches.........)

Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (21. November 2008)

auch da


----------



## Bube (23. November 2008)

Weiß jemand, wohin uns
der Dienstag führt ? 
Wegen Proviant und so 

Gruß

Bube


----------



## mtb_radler (24. November 2008)

Guten Morgen Michael,

wir fahren, gemütlich Richtung Eningen, hoch auf die "fast" Albhochfläche,
über den Imenberg hinunter ins Tal, unterhalb des Triebfelsen auf die Alb und gleich wieder auf sehr schmalen 2m Wegen talwärts und Richtung Heimat

km 52 bei ca. 1100hm

bei schönem Wetter   und hochmotivierter Gruppe hätte ich noch einen Bonustrack mit zusätzlichen 8km bei 300hm auf schmalen 2 Meter Wegen.



Gruß Bernd


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (24. November 2008)

Blitzsauber, da muss i ja bald a Vesper mitnehmen.
Ich bin gestern 2
Stunden im Schneetreiben mit Manne gefahren, (da hätten sich die Spikes fast schon gelohnt), brauchen wir die vielleicht auch morgen ?

Gruss Edgar


----------



## alböhi (26. November 2008)

ein wintertraum - danke gott für das wetter und danke bernd für die schöne tour.
auf dem heimweg hatte ich ab riederich das skywalkerfeeling - erbsengrosse schneeflocken kamen mir im 15 grad winkel entgegen - das gibts nur in lichtgeschwindigkeit.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (26. November 2008)

alböhi schrieb:


> ein wintertraum ...



der aufmerksame Leser bemerkt die Uhrzeit


----------



## Bube (27. November 2008)

Hallo @lle Winterharten,

für diese Woche ist mir gestern wieder 
mal was (zumindest für mich) Neues eingefallen...
War dort noch nicht mit dem Bike und 
zu Fuß schon gar nicht 

Ein Vesperle gehört natürlich zur Grundausrüstung.

Stichworte?
- 75 km; 1,65 hkm
- Steige, mit alten Stühlen
- Küche, Ochsen, Gail
- Sättel
- und mit dabei: der eine oder die anderen Trails...
  sowohl bergauf als auch bergab, 
  das gibt´s dann auch mit Zickzack.
- Fernsehen auf der Himmels-Leinwand
- Abertausend Sterne, extra für uns aufgehängt !
- Alles kostenlos! 


Gruß

Micha

P.S.: Es ist zwar nicht weit weg 
aber dennoch ziemlich weg vom Schuß.
Und wenn die Kälte noch was zunimmt, sehen wir
vielleicht einen angefrorenen See !
(Betreff Winterkleidung: Wenn´s dort keine Diamanten gibt, dann gibt´s in BW keine)


----------



## Bube (27. November 2008)

Anmerkung: Die Winterharten sind
momentan auf Platz 8 der Gesamtwertung !!

Und das, obwohl Andi noch nicht einmal alle Punkte
eingetragen hat  

Gruß

Bube

P.S.: Wie begrüßt man eine Schwangere korrekt ?
---> Hallo Zusammen !


----------



## mtb_radler (27. November 2008)

Michael, du sprichst in Rätseln 

..ich werde deine Tour genießen und wenn das angefrorene Trailgrinsen bis Samstagabend nicht auftaut war alles O.K  

Gruß


----------



## Bube (27. November 2008)

Hey Bernd,

wir könnten den Kinder-Trailer von Jojo (bei Dir -mensch, hast Du POWER-) hinten ran machen. Und dann Hauke reinsetzen.
Dann kann der Hauke dort heizen, so viel er will !
Und eine leistungsstarke Batterie paßt auch noch rein 


Haia, (Schlachruf der Schweißer und Radler)


Michael


----------



## Bube (28. November 2008)

Oh shit, heute stehe ich vor schwierigen Entscheidungen und benötige euren Rat:
Wenn das Wetter weiter so super genial bleibt, hält´s mich
glaub net bis zum Schluß in der Firma.
Wenn mer aber wieder vorab auf den Jusi fahren, 
(was bei dem Wetter extrem geil wäre, auch der Trail: menschenleer)
kommen zu den geplanten  1,7 hkm von heute Abend nochmal 300 dazu.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. November 2008)

An was für eine Uhrzeit hast Du den gedacht ?
Bin noch nicht sicher wenn hier raus komme.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (28. November 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter weiter so super genial bleibt......
> 
> kommen zu den geplanten  1,7 hkm von heute Abend noch mal 300 dazu.



Genau mein Gedanke !.
Als ich heute morgen von der B27 Richtung Stuggi-Town miterleben durfte wie die Sonne hinter der Alb hochkommt 

Ich weiß noch nicht wann ich raus komm, bin dabei wenn´s reicht...... ......Startzeit per SMS

hm---> egal 
gruß


----------



## Bube (28. November 2008)

Also was euch so egal ist: erschreckend 

Werde den versteckten hinteren Trail hochfahren und vorne dann der Sonne entgegen. 
Benötigte Zeit ab Riederich mit Gipfelblick und Sundowner: anderthalbstündchen (oder 6 Punkte )

Somit Abfahrt bei mir nicht nach 1600, bzw.
beim Sportheim Kappis ca. 25 min später.

Dann normaler Treff Riedericher Kreisel bzw. dortige Bäckerei Winter, Abfahrt  um 17:30 Uhr.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (28. November 2008)

[email protected]: 16 uhr bei dir - das schaff ich locker 

gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja sauber,
da fällt mir grad auf, daß bis spätestens Mittwoch jedes Winterharte-Teamie
die 200-Punkte-Marke knacken müßte !   TOP


----------



## Bube (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Freitagler,


es zeichnet sich im Forum eine 
Forum-Jahres-Abschlußfahrt ab.

Das war vor einem Jahr eine tolle Sache.


Diskutiert wird u.a. der Termin.

Durch die W-Feiertage kommen wahrscheinlich nur 2 Termine
in Frage:

Sonntag, den 28.12.2008  oder
Dienstag, den 30.12.2008.

Hättet ihr Lust, auch eine solche Fahrt zu machen ?
Wir könnten bei den Meschuggen anfragen, ob wir mitfahren dürfen...
(Natürlich nur, wenn wir zumindests die Anreise auf den Drahteseln machen. Um  die Sache etwas zu entspannen    )
Ich hab so meinen Favoriten; bin mal auf eure Vorschläge gespannt.


Grüße

Michael
P.S.: Ihr wißt, der Freitag 26.12. ist 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag und somit "Heiliger Gral" 
und: 
Heut abend ist Treff; wir könnten punktemäßig
zu -Edgar, the machine-    aufschließen


----------



## Bube (2. Dezember 2008)

*EILMELDUNG*DIE  WINTERHARTEN WORLDWIDE*EILMELDUNG*

Unser Teammitglied hat Fans von uns aufgetan:

http://www.tatuagemdaboa.com.br/tatuagem.asp?seunome=Winterharten&nomeamigo=Platz 8

Und er ist die Krönung: DAS TATOO, MIT AKTUELLER PLATZIERUNG  
Hey @Bernd, wir ernennen dich hiermit zu unserem LUSTWART 



Ich sag nur: Das Leben ist kein Schlotzer 


Grüße

Michael

@all: Für unsere Jahresabschlußfahrt würde ich den 30.12. bevorzugen.
Könnten damit auch alle anderen Teamis zurechtkommen ?

*ANDERUNG: es haben sich zwischenzeitlich Fans (weiblich) gemeldet, die gerne auch noch ein Tatoo hätten.
 @Lustwart: Dafür bist Du dann zuständig.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (2. Dezember 2008)

Das Leben ist kein Schlotzer........... und auch kein Kindergeburtstag,

Der 30.12.08 wäre für mich auch der bessere Tag wenn nichts ausergewöhnliches dazwischenkommt.

An alle Dienstagler, ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Ausfahrt + anschliesendem Schweizer S.

Ich werde heute viele Punkte bei alternativen machen (Rostbraten usw.)

Gruss Edgar


----------



## alböhi (2. Dezember 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> *EILMELDUNG*DIE  WINTERHARTEN WORLDWIDE*EILMELDUNG*
> 
> Unser Teammitglied hat Fans von uns aufgetan:
> 
> http://www.tatuagemdaboa.com.br/tatuagem.asp?seunome=Winterharten&nomeamigo=Platz 8




viva espanja -  hab ja auf malle einiges zu sehn bekommen - aber das ist 

für die jahresabschlusstour hab ich mal beide termine freigehalten.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Dienstagler,

hat mir gut gefallen gestern.
Die Anfahrt nach Sirchingen über die Wasserfälle war 
Und der Schnee auf der Alb: Ich hab beim Drandenken grad Gänsehautfeeling 

Cu Friday

Bube
@Edgar: Wir waren anschließend doch tatsächlich
beim Italiener mit lecker Pasta+Pizza   ...


----------



## tretentreten (3. Dezember 2008)

Übrigens, ich finde das Leben ist ein schöner Schlotzer 
Der 30.12. wäre mir recht.


----------



## Bube (5. Dezember 2008)

tretentreten schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich finde das Leben ist ein schöner Schlotzer   ...



Heute wird der Schlotzer zuckersüß:
Wir kämpfen uns den Steig des Todes aufwärts um 
nach kurzer Albquerung am Schrofelfels wieder talwärts abzusteigen. (hoffentlich fahrbar...)
Was dann kommt, hatten wir so noch nicht:
Für die wohl beeindruckendste Schlucht dieses Tales
 nehmen wir uns bergauf richtig Zeit (bzw. benötigen diese auch...) um dann den benachbarten Trail (hinter
 einer Ruine) wieder bergabzusurfen.
Gleich nebenan geht´s den Brösel-Ich-kenn-nen-Weg 
wieder gemütlich bergauf; um anschließend wieder an 
tollen Höhlen und verlassenen Burgen vorbei runterzutrailen.
Was kommt dann ? Wieder eine schöne Auffahrt 
um -vermutlich im Schnee- die Hochfläche zu queren und hinter einer anderen Ruine (fern von Wegen ) zu einem Sattel abzufahren.
Spätestens dann werden wir bei der "Martl" einkehren.
Mit vollem Magen könnten wir -quasi hinterm Haus- auf dem Trail bergauf und bergab und bergauf und berg....

Hm?
Km?
Interesseirt das wen? 


Gruß

Bube


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Dezember 2008)

René und ich werden euch ein Stück eures beschwerlichen Weges begleiten.

Halb sex am Kreisel,nehme ich an?(ist das der Kleine,Niedliche im Flecken drin?)

Oli


----------



## Bube (5. Dezember 2008)

Super`!
Bitte auf volle Akkus achten.

Um halb6 wird abgefahren. Sonst wird es mit den 68 km und 1900 hm doch etwas eng 
Gerne auch ein paar Minuten früher erscheinen oder
mit uns einen lecker Cappucino in der Bäckerei Winter (in sichtweite des Kreisels) einnehmen.

Gruß

Michael
@Oli: Du hast meine Tel. per PN


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Dienstagler,
weiß jemand wer die Tour heute abend anführt und wo Sie uns hinführt  ?

Bin heute Morgen bei eisiger Kälte mit Spikes  ins Geschäft und dies war auch gut so, ziemlich glatt auf dem Neckartal-Radweg.

Ich glaube heute abend wird es sau kalt 

Also Bis dann, wer geht eigentlich mit ?


----------



## mtb_radler (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

entsprechend dem 14-tägigem Rhythmus mach ich die Tour.

Sollte das so sein, gehts auf heimischen Trails mit anschließender  Bachdurchquerung Richtung Balzholz, kurz hoch auf die Alb damit wir gleich wieder runter können.......

wetter.com sagt 0-1 Grad...... schaden tun die Nägel im Reifen sicher nicht (sofern sie mitgekauft wurden  )

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Bube (9. Dezember 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...... schaden tun die Nägel im Reifen sicher nicht (sofern sie mitgekauft wurden  )...


----------



## mtb_radler (10. Dezember 2008)

Ohne Worte


----------



## Bube (10. Dezember 2008)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Ohne Worte



TOP  


Und: 4 von 5 Winterharten in den TOP 10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi Freitagler,

war gestern mit meinem Sohnemann einen Night-Snowride "rocken". Alle beide mit Spikes unterwegs 
-----> Ich freu mich sowas von auf den Freitag-Nightride


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Teamkollegen,
bin heute Morgen auf weißen Waldwegen  ins Geschäft, na wenn da des Schaffa kein Spaß macht. Kann mich Michas Aussage nur anschließen, vielleicht fahren wir am Freitag auch auf Schnee 
Außerdem Männer in der Teamwertung festigen wir gerade den 5 Platz, 

Außerdem was ist den für den Freitag geplant ????

Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

die Spikes lass ich gleich drauf  und freu mich riesig auf nen Snow-Night-Ride ..... denn  Stuggitown ist grau, nix Schnee, nix schön

grüße


----------



## Bube (11. Dezember 2008)

Es kann schon sein, daß wir am Freitag ab und an so 
ner weißen Flocke begegnen.  

Hauke soll unbedingt seine Family-Packung Enteiserspray mitnehmen


----------



## mtb_radler (11. Dezember 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Diskutiert wird u.a. der Termin.
> 
> Durch die W-Feiertage kommen wahrscheinlich nur 2 Termine
> in Frage:
> ...




Sonntag 28.12 ----> geht bei mir nicht
Dienstag 30.12 ---->  ja


----------



## Bube (11. Dezember 2008)

Für Freitag-Nacht: Ich hatte gerade eine Eingebung.
Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, wo wir fahren.
Aber ich weiß, wo wir Einkehren 
Wir können dort rein, nass wie wir sind; können anderen beim Fahren zuschaun  und uns Aufwärmen 


See you

Micha


----------



## Bube (12. Dezember 2008)

Wir werden heute Abend diese Szene nachstellen:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3172/3100326361_25cb24afa1_b.jpg





Inkl. Pistenbully 


Motto für heute: 4 Biker mit 4 Lupinen und 2.432 Nägeln in den Reifen 
klettern jungfräuliche Waldwege empor um dann
die Skipiste runterzubrettern 

Anschließend wärmen wir uns beim Glühwein in der Hütte auf.
Die Heimfahrt führt uns durch eine wild-schnee-romantische, unberührte Schlucht unterhalb von Aglishardt talwärts.
Dabei besteht der Weg aus einer schier endlosen Aneinanderreihung von schnell zu fahrenden, total unübersichtlichen 
Kurvenkombinationen. Mit Spikes werden wir hier Schräglagen und 2-Wheel-Drifts hinlegen, die 
uns sowieso keiner glauben wird.  


Männer, ich könnt jetzt schon los....


----------



## sjaeger (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Michael,

wenn Ihr die Szene nachstellt bitte erst nachprüfen ob hinten Spikes drauf sind  

Grüße
Simon

PS: Bei mir klappte es momentan irgendwie nicht. aber am Wochenende gleicher Platz mit Langlaufskiern


----------



## mtb_radler (12. Dezember 2008)

Wow das liest sich wie Mein Wunschzettel für heute Nacht 
Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (12. Dezember 2008)

Müssen wir vielleicht noch ein paar Schneeschuhe einpacken ??
Bin gestern ja ziemlich viel auf Schneewegen unterwegs gewesen und die teilweise 10-15cm Schneehöhe kosten ganz schön Kraft. 

Michael, bis um wieviel Uhr kehren wir ein, nur ne Frage wegen dem Vesperle...

Wo ist den heute der Aufruf zum Jusi-Start-Trail ab 16.00 ?
Ich könnte es zeitlich vermutlich einrichten.

Gruss
Edgar


----------



## Bube (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi Edgar,
haben den Handwerker im Haus und bin froh, wenn ich
es bis 17:30 schaffe....

Und einkehren: bei Streckenhalbzeit, nach 37,500 km...


CU
Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (12. Dezember 2008)

Danke für Info, bis später


----------



## Bube (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Biker,

wünsche Euch heute Abend viel Spaß 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (16. Dezember 2008)

Hey, schade dass Du nicht dabei bist, mal schau´n ob wir die Alb erklimmen können, oder wir in die andere Richtung fahrn und "unten" bleiben

Gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Bernd,
ich bin heute Morgen mit dem Radel ins Geschäft und habe meine Wasserflasche vergessen.
Wäre es Möglich das Du mir eine gefüllt mitbringst ?
(Bitte kein Apfelsaft einfüllen )

Außerdem Spikes aufziehen, heute Morgen war es richtig glatt.

Bis später

Gruss Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (16. Dezember 2008)

Klar bring ich dir mit...mit wasser ?!

und... spikes sind drauf... bis später......


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Bernd,
erstmal danke für das Wasser gestern, war bei der Tour auch notwendig. Auf herrlichen Schneewegen rund um die Achalm Berg auf und ab und zum Abschluß Ehningen hoch und den Wolfsfelstrail bei 20 cm runter , sehr schwer eigentlich unfahrbar, hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht . Zum Schluß gab es dann noch im Sportheim ein Leberkäs mit Pilzsosse und Brot.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (17. Dezember 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ....... eigentlich unfahrbar, .....



was heißt "unfahrbar" EDGAR the Machine....Du warst ganz flott unterwegs!  und hattest mehr Kehren gefahren wie ich 

Gruß


----------



## Bube (17. Dezember 2008)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...den Wolfsfelstrail bei 20 cm runter ...



Ohha !

Wieviel Biker waren den am Start ?
Und wieviel kamen nach Hause ?  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (17. Dezember 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Wieviel Biker waren den am Start ?
> Und wieviel kamen nach Hause ?



am Start ---> 4
ins Sportheim ----> 4
nach Hause hoffentlich auch ----> 4

0 Stürze bei Spikesfahren

1 Sturz bei non Sipkesfahren...... spikes sind bestellt 

Gruß


----------



## Bube (17. Dezember 2008)

Ganz ohne Schwund 

Und: Wann ist der Treff beim Ritzelkarle am Samstag ?
16 oder 18 Uhr ?


Gruß

Michael
(der heute Abend eine Runde dreht, damit er nicht einrostet...)


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. Dezember 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Schwund
> 
> Und: Wann ist der Treff beim Ritzelkarle am Samstag ?
> 16 oder 18 Uhr ?
> ...



Um 17.00 bei so wurde es im Sportheim besprochen, Michael kannst ja vielleicht noch Andi fragen, dann sind alle Winterharte anwesend.

Feuer und Getränke besorgt Hauke......
Grillgut, Zubehör bringt jeder mit.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (17. Dezember 2008)

Danke

Und was ist das denn:
Reifen Conti Spike Claw 240  6  STK 

Sind da noch 2 übrig?  


Gruß

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (18. Dezember 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Sind da noch 2 übrig?



Hauke baut um auf Zwillingsbereifung 

haukekiesemike

gruß


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Dezember 2008)

Fahrt Ihr heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (19. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche allen Bikern heute einen schönen Nightride  

U. U. wäre bei  mir vielleicht die Möglichkeit, spontan ein ganz klein wenig zu Biken, sozusagen ein After-Work-and-Bevore-lunch-Ride  


Gruß

Micha


----------



## mtb_radler (19. Dezember 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> Wünsche allen Bikern heute einen schönen Nightride
> 
> U. U. wäre bei  mir vielleicht die Möglichkeit, spontan ein ganz klein wenig zu Biken, sozusagen ein After-Work-and-Bevore-lunch-Ride
> 
> ...




Hallo michael
Wann und wielange wäre denn der vor-ride
Gruß bernd


----------



## Bube (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Radler:

Mir ist für den 30.12. was eingefallen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5414282#post5414282

Gruß

Michael


----------



## sjaeger (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Wann ist denn die Fahrt am 30.12. von der Uhrzeit geplant?

Übrigens Schnee auf der Alb ist komplett weg...

Grüße

Simon


----------



## Bube (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Freitagler,

auf besonderen Wunsch startet der Nightride heute erst um 18 Uhr.

Weihnachtliche Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (28. Dezember 2008)

Betreff der Tour am 30.: Wir fahren um 7:15 Uhr am Riedericher Kreisel ab.
Nach 2 Stunden sind wir dann in Hechingen, wo wir uns beim lokalen Bäcker 
das 2. Frühstück genehmigen.
Eigentlicher Tourstart mit der Gruppe um 10:15 Uhr an der Domäne. (Dort, wo wir bei der
Hohenzollerntour unsere erste Rast machten...)

Dann gemeinsames Radeln - bitte Vesper mitnehmen, da wir in der Regel 
kein Lokal anlaufen... - und Start der Heimreise irgendwo zwischen 16 und 18 Uhr.
Da es Dienstag ist, kommen wir u.U. rechtzeitig an´s Sportheim. 
Oder der Drill-sergeant pedaliert uns entgegen 
Oder wir radeln nochmal was und treffen dann die Die-Radler im Sportheim- 
aber woher wissen, wo die einkehren 

Fragen über Fragen: Wir beginnen den Tag einfach mal und improvisieren dann....

Auf jeden Fall hat der Tag Potential  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## tretentreten (1. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen 
Ich wünsche Den Winterharten,und all die sich dazu zählen ein trailiges Jahr 2009


----------



## mtb_radler (2. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen

hab grad nach den Nachttemeraturen für Heute Geschaut, da zieh ich wieder alles an was ich finden kann 

@Michael--> hast du ne Tour, sonst schau ich was auf´m Garmin ist

@all Nightrider---> Dauerfrost mit glatten Nebenstrasse, fahrn wir mit Spikes?

Bis dahin nen schönen Tag und auch von mir ein gutes neues Jahr


----------



## Bube (2. Januar 2009)

Moin Radler,

ratet mal, wo ich heute morgen wieder
eine meiner Tour-Ideen hatte 

Getreu dem Winterharten-Motto wollen wir mit Spaß durch
den Winter:
Das Motto heute: "Hier geht´s mir gut!"
Zufällig  ist dies auch die Losung der Mineraltherme in Böblingen:
http://www.mineraltherme-boeblingen.de

Wir fahren heute Nacht durch den Schönbuch und kehren nach 32 km und 500 hm dort ein 
und wärmen uns dann dort so richtig auf. 

@Hauke: 95° !!!!!!  Da kannste Malle vergessen 

Die Lokation schließt um 23:00 Uhr, so daß wir dann bequem den Heimweg antreten können.


Hey Männer, bis 17:30 Uhr am Kreisel !


Grüße
Michael



Ach ja, P.S.: 
Wie es der Zufall (  ) will, ist dort immer am
1.Freitag im Monat "Themenabend": Heute ist dies
"Dicke Fische" und es spielt eine Live-Band ! 
Oh Mann, ich freu mich drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (5. Januar 2009)

Ist der morgige Dienstag ein durch die Feiertagseigenschaft 
in irgendeinerweise beeinträchtigter Radlertag ?


----------



## Bube (5. Januar 2009)

Und: Ist es eigentlich Tradition, daß der Dienstag (gefolgt von Freitag) der
kälteste Tag (bzw. Nacht) einer Woche wird ?


----------



## mtb_radler (5. Januar 2009)

hallo hier ist anna 
mein papa sagt er fährt morgen auch (leider) aber davor muss er mit mir ins Hallenbad.


----------



## Bube (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo Anna,
es freut mich, etwas von Dir zu lesen  

Und: Baden ist immer gut. War ich auch,  mit Lisa und Philipp  

Wir gehen ab und zu ins Filderado. 
Da könntest Du  Deinen Papa mal die Sprung-Rutsche testen lassen.
Die ist echt SPITZE 


Gruß

Michael
(freu mich, daß ihr Papa morgen mitradeln laßt    )


----------



## mikeandbike (6. Januar 2009)

also ich würd es heute abend auch probieren, die Spikes sind schon aufgezogen, die Schneefräse montiert und die beheizte Kabine bau ich gerade an. Bis heute abend 18:00 Uhr Sportheim


----------



## tretentreten (6. Januar 2009)

Und ich würde natürlich gerne mitradeln habe aber beim FNR meine Hinterradfelge eingerissen
Tja das leben ist halt kein Schlotzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (7. Januar 2009)

Tja, das Leben ist halt kein Schlotzer:
Die Winterharten haben sich über die Feiertage
auf PLATZ 3  vorgeradelt. 

Dabei sind 4 von 5 Teamis in den TOP 100 gelandet:



GRATULATION


@Andi: Wir wünschen deinem FNR-LRS gute Besserung


----------



## Bube (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo Dienstagler,

hier hat Mike seine Wasserflasche 
verloren:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6Uy0PL6ltU&feature=channel_page


Im unteren Teil;  der erste Abschnitt ist weiter oben, sehr flüssig zu fahren
aber auch TOP!

Dazu müßten wir nächsten Mal ganz hoch, gel @Bernd


----------



## mtb_radler (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo Michael...der Link...Top!  ich mußte laut loslachen... 



> Dazu müßten wir nächsten Mal ganz hoch, gel @Bernd



Ich weiß nicht wie die Stimmung beim hochfahrn war, aber bei "ganz hoch" wäre mir das Gemotze/Lynchen sicher gewesen.

Aber Dank "istallesnochdranMIKE.....JAAAAA" gab´s nochmal ne Runde

@Micha...wenn ich was für FNR planen soll, kurze info 

Gruß


----------



## Bube (7. Januar 2009)

Hi Bernd,

ja, es wäre toll, wenn Du was für die Freitage in den geradzahligen Kalenderwochen vorbereiten könntest.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo Winterharte,
ich glaube heute Abend wird es mit Sicherheit ein bischen kälter, zwischen 10 -15 Grad Minus wird es schon geben. Spikes empfehlenswert 
Ich wollte mich für 17.30 wie immer kurz anmelden und mal nachfragen wer kommt und wo es hingeht ?
Die Wasserflaschen brauchen wir glaube ich heute nicht füllen.
Und wie sieht es mit einem kleinen  aus ?

Und außerdem, wenn jemand denkt dies ist kalt und dehalb heute nicht kommt, dann hier zur Info......

*Der kälteste Ort der Welt *

An der Wostok-Station in der Ostantarktis wurde die kälteste Außentemperatur gemessen: -89,2 Grad Celsius

Also bis später.........

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (9. Januar 2009)

Hi Edgar !

Gerne melde ich mich auch an, für 17:30 Uhr (und evtl. früher?)


----------



## mtb_radler (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Dann melde ich mich auch an

Wir werden bei diesen doch leicht frostigen minusgraden ständig bergwärts und trailig im Schutze des Waldes talwärts gleiten
Zur flüssigkeitsversorgung können wir gelegentlich tankstellen ansteuern 

Gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. Januar 2009)

Sauber, und wer startet schon früher und ab wann ?
Vielleicht kann ich es noch einrichten


----------



## Bube (9. Januar 2009)

Also......ich würde auf Anruf die Beine breit machen  
... und innerhalb von Minuten losfahren...


----------



## Bube (10. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich also auf Bernds Anruf hin die Beine breit gemacht hatte, und Edgar gernauso, fuhrn und fuhren und fuhren wir... über geniale, mir unbekannte Albauf- und abstiege, mit tollem Schnee....
Über 70 km 
Und Bernd: Danke für die tolle, tolle Streckenwahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo Michael 1:24Uhr dein Eintrag...war der Rechner noch an und Du bist gleich mit Radklamotten dran, da war ich grad daheim.

Ja der FNR hat mir auch spaß gemacht.

Die Auswertung gibt für den 1. Albabstieg 54-65% Gefälle an ...war lustig

gruß


----------



## Bube (10. Januar 2009)

Das war ein richtiges (Ge)fa(e)lle...
Muß da unbedingt nochmal hin...


Und die Wegkreuzung mit den vielen Wegen:
Was glaubst du, wie viele sind da eingezeichnet ?

-->  10 Stück 
Alle an- bzw abgehend ab dieser Kreuzung: Noch niemals war es
so ergiebig 

CU Dienstag


----------



## DJT (10. Januar 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Nachdem ich also auf Bernds Anruf hin die Beine breit gemacht hatte, und Edgar gernauso, fuhrn und fuhren und fuhren wir... über geniale, mir unbekannte Albauf- und abstiege, mit tollem Schnee....
> Über 70 km
> Und Bernd: Danke für die tolle, tolle Streckenwahl



Servus Jungs!

Ihr seid ja echt heiß unterwegs wie ich das so mitkriege 

Ich hoff wir sehen uns mal wieder auf eine Tour (evtl. mit mehr Grip unter den Reifen als letztes mal )

Viele Grüße Hebbe


----------



## Bube (10. Januar 2009)

Hi Hebbe,
wir haben dich als netten Mitmenschen kennengelernt 
Gerne kannst Du mal mitfahren 

Kann dann so aussehen:




oder aber z.Zeit eher so:




oder


----------



## DJT (10. Januar 2009)

Danke für's Kompliment!
Dito! 

Nur hab ich ja dann nach 500gr Riesenmaultaschen aufgegeben


----------



## Bube (14. Januar 2009)

So Männer,
die Wetterprognosen prognostizieren endlich
einmal wieder Wärme: 0° bis -2° für Freitagnacht.
Das schaut doch gut aus 

Allerdings, @Hauke, würd ich trotzdem mit
vollen Akkus lospedalieren:
Edgar ist nicht da und wir sollten an unserem 100-Punkte-Rückstand arbeiten. 

Es ist zwar noch nicht raus, wo es genau hingeht. 
Aber Zwiebelkuchen oder sonstiges Vesper sollte mindestens so viel eingepackt werden, 
daß der Rucksack gerade noch so zugeht.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo Winterharte,
viel Spaß beim Freitag-Night-R(Gl)ide, 
denkt beim punkten dran wir stehen auf
Platz 3 und dieser Platz muss gefestigt werden.

Also bis Dienstag

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo Freu-Tagler

Warum in die Ferne schweifen,
wenn (die) das  Gute liegt so nah... 


Wir erkunden heute die "Kreuzung der 10 Wege".
Alle an- und abgehenden Wege werden gefahren; dann
sollte uns entweder schwindelig sein, oder ich habs dann
endlich kapiert, woher und wohin die Trails gehen. 
Das Höhenprofil bis dahin rechnet wellige 900 hm, was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe 
Dann kommen halt noch ein paar hundert dazu.  


Wenn wir dann mit dieser Wegkreuzung fertig sind, 
haben wir uns was Warmes verdient, denke ich.

Freu mich auf heut Abend

Bube


----------



## Bube (16. Januar 2009)

Was würde der Edgar schimpfen, wenn er DAS wüßte:
Die Winterharten sind auf Platz 4 abgerutscht 

Treten würde er uns, treten:



Jungs:


*DAS IST KEINE ÜBUNG ! ALLE MANN AUF DIE RÄDER !*
.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (16. Januar 2009)

Ich bin dabei, weiß jedoch nicht nicht obs für nen vorride reicht
Gruß


----------



## Bube (20. Januar 2009)

Hey Ritzelkarle,
wir sorgen uns um unsere Teamis und darum:
Wär die nicht was für dich ?
Du dürftest bei ihr auch bestimmt dein schwarzes Jäcklein tragen....

FürRitzelkarle.


----------



## Bube (21. Januar 2009)

@Bernd:    für gestern


----------



## Ritzelkarle (21. Januar 2009)

Noh schreibe hald noh au mohl äbbes nai !!! ABR GESCHD WARS OIFACH "Dr ABSOLUDHAMMR" Herrgodnai , onsr Zaubrlärling kohs hald - klar bei dämm Lähr`r .
dees gaid noch dr oba offana "HEJA- Skahla " ah klara  9,25


----------



## Bube (22. Januar 2009)

Hoi Ritzelkarle,
was mach schden Du so spät no uff?
Du sollsch doch ens Bett, damit de am Freidich fitt bisch 

Tour für Freitag:
Leider ist unser Gründungsmitglied Bernd verhindert.
Aber wie sagte Edgar das schon mehrmals: So einfach kommst Du hier nicht raus 
Wir werden Bernd nicht so einfach von seinen freitäglichen Pflichten entbinden:
Die Gruppe wird am Freitag um 19:30 Uhr nach 30 km und 450 hm in der Steinstraße auftauchen und ihn auf ein Bierchen abholen.
(Ich hab da so einen komischen gestrichelten Weg gefunden, der nach Stuttgart runter geht...)
Bitte Bernd, prüfe doch, wann die Zacke nach Degerloch hochfährt.
Wir könnten dann dort gemeinsam einkehren und
die Biker anschließend nochmals den "Trail der Stuttgarter" runterbrezeln.
Oder eben bei Dir unten ein Lokal, dann scheuch ich die Jungs halt wieder hoch 


CU  

Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo Freitagler,
bei mir sieht es zeitlich am Freitag auch nicht so gut aus, ich sollte um ca. 20.30 in Altbach, Kameradengeburtstag(bei Plochingen) sein. Dort werde ich auch mit dem Radl hinfahren, wenn ich ein paar genauere Informationen habe könnte ich ja vielleicht doch mit und dann unterwegs von Stuttgart kurz nach Altbach abbiegen, ist glaube ich ja nicht mehr soweit 

Gruss Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo Edgar, the machine:

wir fahren N´Tailfingen-Sielmingen-Bernhausen-Plieningen-Birkach-Degerloch-Downhill.

Da kannste bestimmt ein Stück mitfahren und dann rechts ab ins Neckartal.


----------



## Bube (22. Januar 2009)

EILMELDUNG*Die Winterharten haben neues - passives - Mitglied*endlich 
ein Mädchen im Team*Andi nun Tag und Nacht 
erreichbar*laute Anfeuerung der Aktiven vorallem nachts geplant *EILMELDUNG


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Freitagler,
bin noch im Geschäft und mir reicht es heute nicht,
ich wünsche euch viel Spaß, bis Dienstag.
Fahre hier von Wendlingen eine kleine Runde Richtung Altbach.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (24. Januar 2009)

Heya Teamis !

I´m back from Stuttgart.



@Bernd: Hab mir auf dem Heimfahrt ein paar Gedanken gmacht:
Plan A:
Am Freitag in knapp 2 Wochen werden dich deine Teamis per Bike gegen halb 8 
in Stuggi abholen. Du könntest dann noch abschließen und dein geliebtes Fraule 
bräuchte nicht nach S kommen.

Plan B: Wie geplant ist besagtes -geliebtes- Fraule an diesem Freitag in Stuggi.
Die Winterharten düsen geschlossen runter, die Manschaft bestellt das Essen, du hilfst Fraule "ins Auto" und bikest mit uns nach Hause.

Oder wir machen Plan A und Plan B  an Freitagen hintereinander.
Es sind genügend Trails für 2 Touren vorhanden 

Ich hab auf der Heimfaht sowas von super schönen Trails entdeckt, 
ich sag nur   HEYA

Jeder Plan birgt so seine Hürden, wie hieß es jedoch kürzlich: 

Aber: Wie immer, wenn Großes wurde vollbracht,
dann wird am schönsten und lautesten gelacht:
Wir kamen oben an, fast auf den Felgen.
Wir haben´s geschafft: Wir sind Helden!

Stichworte zur Tour von heute Nacht:
Anfahrt: 2 Stunden EXPRESS-meine Füße schwellen an
Trail: Patina zentimeterdich
120 Treppen: Arme schwellen an
Trails: millionenjahrealte Schluchten-hammertrail bergauf-Füße explodieren
Unter landender Boing 747 um Mittenacht:einmalig !
Tour im Bett nochmals durchgefahren-GENIAL
Füße heute morgen nach der Badewanne: leicht verspannt aber was steht da vor:  sieht guuut aus  

Cu
Michael


----------



## Bube (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Edgar,
hab dich in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag mehrmals
versucht anzufunken - sofern ich in den Schluchten von Stuttgart grad Verbindung hatte-.
Wollte dich vom Geburtstag abholen um gemeinsam 
von Altbach heimzuradeln. 
Leider no response 

Kommst du Dienstag ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. Januar 2009)

Hey Micha,
sorry mein Telefon war im Rücksack und da hätte ich das klingeln wenn es eingeschaltet wäre nicht gehört.
Ich bin um 1.30 von Altbach los und war dann um 3.15 in Mittelstadt.
Ich hoffe Du (Ihr) hattet eine schöne Ausfahrt.
Wann warst Du zuhause ?

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (26. Januar 2009)

@Edgar: Das hätte schon gepasst....  

Bis morgen


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Micha,
dein Vorschlag Bernd an Freitagen in Stuttgart abzuholen finde ich sehr gut. Dann könnte er doch noch regelmäßig mit.
Also bis später zum DNR.
Außerdem, ich bin heute nochmals mit Spikes unterwegs, die Wege im Wald und auch sonst so sind sehr glatt.
Wer macht den Heute die Tour bist Du im Bilde ?

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Edgar,
bestimmt bekommen wir den Bernd aufs Rad 
(Es ist wie bei einer Mafia-Familie: So leicht kommt hier keiner raus   )


Bin heute auch auf Spikes unterwegs. 
Tour: Bei Bedarf fahren wir die Tour nochmal, bei
der MiketheBike seine Rückenschwimmerprüfung abgelegt hatte.
Ist bestimmt bei dem kalten Wetter auch super 

CU
Micha


----------



## mtb_radler (27. Januar 2009)

> (Es ist wie bei einer Mafia-Familie: So leicht kommt hier keiner raus




Cari famiglia

Non voglio essere riempiti con calcestruzzo in piedi in fondo a un lago.

Io sarò con te in mountain bike sulle montagne e nella notte, il nuovo tag engegen

Sarò strade larghe e strette vie con un sacco di potenza

Please let me live   


http://translate.google.de/translate_t?hl=de#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (27. Januar 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Cari famiglia
> 
> Non voglio essere riempiti con calcestruzzo in piedi in fondo a un lago.
> 
> ...






 Das war eine teure Übersetzung: mein italienischer Mitarbeiter kann gerade vor Lachen nicht arbeiten...


----------



## mtb_radler (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Micha,

hab grad mit jürgen tel., er ist krank und fährt heute nicht....könntest du.....

gruß


----------



## Bube (28. Januar 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> hab grad mit jürgen tel., er ist krank und fährt heute nicht....könntest du.....
> 
> gruß



To late, aber natürlisch konnte ike 

"Und es war einfach wieder schön"

Hatte ahnungshalber die Rückenschwimmertour drauf.
Nur hatte ich die nicht gründlich genug vorbereitet, nur den 705er dabei  und so kam es, wie es kommen mußte:
Der Micha fährt die Tour "rückwärts": 

Anfangs zuerst aus Grafenberg raus a wengle anders, so schön mit tragen und so... 
Dann weiter auf der Tour. An der Sulzeiche dämmerte es mir dann 
Aber jetzt dort den Schotter runter ? Nur über meine Leiche 
Jetzt hat sich die Umstellung des Kartenmaterials gelohnt: rechts einen Trail gefunden, welcher supi bis 3/4 runter ging.
Dann auf den Höhenweg und später
einen heftigen Trail berghoch. 
Wäre runter bestimmt auch schön gewesen 
Der Pfad entpuppte sich als den von Kiese seinerzeit getauften "Jägerweg"
(Viel) später dann, mitten im Schönbuch: Fu**: Da
kannste die Jungs nicht hochscheuchen: Fette Wurzeln + steil ohne Ende, Wanderwegmarkierungen 
Was tun ? Also erst mal Bananenpause ausrufen und 
Lage checken.
Die Trails um Bebenhausen machen sowieso nur in einer Richtung richtig Sinn...
Also querfeldein durch den Schönbuch, 15 km Durchschlageübung, nichts geplant, nur mit dem 705er...
Wildes gezippe in der Karteneinstellung: Welches ist die beste Karteneinstellung: von minimal bis maximal alles x-mal ausprobiert.
Dann: sieht gut aus.
Zumindest auf der Karte: Aber alles mit Dornenbüschen voll, anderthalbmeterhoch.
Also mal duchschlagen, tatsächlich, es wird besser 
Und entwickelt sich...
Später den Sophientrail runter und hinter zum
anvisierten Ziel. Den Rückenschwimmertrail. Genial 
Und dann immer wieder dieselbe Frage: "Wann haben wir denn den Wendepunkt erreicht ?"
Oder: "Hat noch jemand was zu essen ?" 
Bernd: es war sowas von hammerhart  
Nach knapp 70 km waren wir dann gegen Mitternacht wieder Zuhause. 
"Und es war einfach wieder schön."

Vielleicht sollten wir öfters Touren retour fahren, das hat was 


Gruß
Bube


----------



## Ritzelkarle (28. Januar 2009)

Langsam muß ich mich fragen ob ich überhaupt da noch mitfahre . Ich ziehe ernsthaft in Erwegung meinen ganzen Fahrradscheiß zu verkaufen .

JEEEEDES MAl wenn entweder Merlin Sulzberger oder sein Zauberlehrling Bernd mir den Dienstag (auch Freitags) mach , geht es mit dannach immer total beschissen .

- Ich leide nach der Tour immer an Schlafstörungen 
- Ich kann mir am darauf folgenden Tag , aufgrund des durch die Nacht anhaltenden Dauergrinsen das Gebiss nicht von Innen reinigen
- Dieses Dauergrinsen und der weggetretene Blick vermittelt meinem Chef einen STARKEN Drogenkonsum .
- Der nächste Abend ist IMMER voll im Arsch
- Und was das schlimmste ist : MIR LAUFEN ALLE WEIBER WEG !!!!!!

Herrrrrrrrrgott !!! SCHEIß DRUFF   S isch oinawäag emmr GAIL


----------



## tretentreten (28. Januar 2009)

Ich würde auch mal was loswerden.Diese Berichte von Michael einfach Seeeeensationellll .Sollten uns mal überlegen ein Reise/Trail Buch auf den alten Schmugglerpfaden der Schwä. Alb zu entwerfen.Würde sicherlich ein Bestseller werden.
Autor M.S

Dann noch zwei Fragen an Karle
-ich nehme deinen LRS von Tune
-dann die eintragzeit stimmt mich sehr nachdenklich.


----------



## Bube (28. Januar 2009)

@ll: Bei Gelegenheit mal prüfen, welchen
Platz wir heute im Teamranking eingenommen haben...
Und Edgars Punkte fehlen noch...


----------



## tretentreten (30. Januar 2009)

Findet heute der FNR statt???


----------



## Bube (30. Januar 2009)

FNR:  17:30 Uhr, Bäckerei Winter
Nettes Türchen angesagt...


----------



## Bube (3. Februar 2009)

Hätte da einen Trail, den noch niemand
von uns gefahren ist.
Aber eine gewisse Fahrtechnik ist zwingend notwendig:

http://video.web.de/watch/5759872/Selbst_moerderische_Wanderung

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mir "D´Hos verscheißa"!!


----------



## mtb_radler (3. Februar 2009)

ich hab den Link meinem Versicherungsvertreter geschickt, mit der Bitte er soll Prüfen ob das noch im Rahmen der KV ist. Oder wenn ich keine KV mehr brauch ob die LV ausbezahlt wird  


....bis heut abend... mit oder ohne spikes?

gruß Bernd


----------



## Bube (3. Februar 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...bis heut abend... mit oder ohne spikes?
> 
> gruß Bernd




COOL!  Bernd kommt auch  

FETTE PUNKTE 

Logisch mit Spikes, der Trainingseffekt ist einfach besser


----------



## Bube (5. Februar 2009)

Zu letztem Freitag:
Wir hatten doch da den Albabstieg, extreme Treppen und ein obergeiler Weg.

Und unserer Jungs haben doch erzählt, den hätten sie
mit dem Fahrtechniktrainer gemacht.
Das erschien mir doch suspekt. 
Denn es war seinerzeit Fahrtechniktraining und nicht Survivalcamp 


Ich habe mich bei der Ortsbeschreibung vertan:

Der Trail war nicht vom Felsen runter.
Sondern von der Höhle 


Alles wieder im Lot


----------



## Bube (6. Februar 2009)

Für heute:

"Täles-hopping"

Höhe gibts und wenig km:
Wir kommen heute von oben in´s: 
- Neuffener Tal
- Beurener Tal
- Lenninger Tal
- Schlattstall (neuerlicher Versuch )
- Ermstal (Rose)

Frei nach dem Faschings-Motto: 
"Auf und nieder, immer wieder, 
und dann ein hopsala..."


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (6. Februar 2009)

Bin dabei,
nach dieser Tälerbeschreibung benötigen wir sicherlich nochmal Spikes,
Oder was meint Ihr dazu ?

Gruss Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (6. Februar 2009)

So, Tour steht.

Es gibt 4 Albabstiege:
- 2 völlig Neuland 
- einer von mir nur hochgeschoben und 
- einer (von uns mehrmals) hochgefahren wurde  (Panorama-abfahrt)


Und Trails gibts natürlich. Nicht zu knapp 
Und dann noch Rampen:
So eine wie zuletzt in Urach. Nur steiler. Und 
mit weniger griffigem Untergrund. Eben so eine
richtig geile Schl.... ähhh  Rampe 

Tourdaten:
Streckenlänge: 68 km
Das reziproke Verhältnis der Höhenmeter zur Strecke beträgt 40  

Spaßfaktor:   XXXXXXXX
Landschaft:   XX
Kondition:     XXXXX
Technik:       XXXXX
Schlamm:  XXXX
Eis: XX


----------



## mtb_radler (6. Februar 2009)

viel Spaß


----------



## Bube (7. Februar 2009)

Bei Dunkelheit schwer zu erkennen, was sich gestern Nacht hinter
dem Eingang befand:
Unglaublich !  469M ! 

Aus einer Beschreibung:
_Der werte Höhlenbefahrer erhält kostenlos 
eine Lehmpackung aus dem hinteren Teil der Höhle. 
Bevor man die trockenen Höhlenteile erreicht müssen die nassen Eingangsteile befahren werden. 
An einer Stelle steht einem das Wasser bis zum Bauchnabel._

Aber lest selbst:
http://www.hoefo.de/bauerloch.htm

Und hier, nur geil:
http://blogs.ebay.de/powerundchaos/entry/Im-Bauerloch-bei-Neuffen/_W0QQidZ636964011


----------



## britta-ox (7. Februar 2009)

wo ihr euch überall rumtreibt...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo Kameraden aus der Winterhartentruppe,
gestern haben wir uns ja wieder bei aller bester Wetterlage auf Platz 3 zurückgepunktet. 20 Punkte fehlen uns Stand jetzt auf Platz 2. Bei dem Wetter fährt halt doch nicht jeder.
Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine zusätzliche Schicht (Longrun) einlegen, oder was meint Ihr dazu ? Das ganze könnte man ja als Supersonderabschlußfahrt sehen.

Außerdem: 
Bernd danke Du hast bei dieser Tour die übrigens wieder ziemlich anstrengend war meinem neue Bike gleich den richtigen Anstrich verpasst.
Habe gestern Abend das Ding noch gewaschen, geschmirt und für den Freitag flott gemacht. (1h - gibt das eigentlich auch Punkte)

Also bis Freitag wie immer um 17.30

Gruss Euer
Teamkollege


----------



## Ritzelkarle (11. Februar 2009)

Gestern war mal wieder unser Zauberlehrling Bern R .in begriff 6 wackere , Wind und Sturmwarnungen ZUM TROTZE radelde leicht bescheuerte Typen duch unsere schöne Fauna und Flora zu führen . Es war mal wieder FENOMENAL ! Auf meine Frage nach beendetem Albabklettern ins Lenninger Tal  " joh ond jedzad noh noch Urach ? " wurde ich dann sofort von der Seite angemacht , worauf ich beschloss den restlichen Abend meinen Mund zu halten. Mir war die Frage bei dieser Wetterlage ein "MUß" , da ich mit einem Ohr die Worte "Käppele" und "Urach" vernahm , das mich zur Annahme bewegte wir pedalieren noch nach Urach aufs "Michels - Käppele"  Nach 1 Stunde merkte ich das wir auf "Käppele" ( Anhöhe zwische Dettingen/Teck und Tiefenbachtal ) zusteuern .Ich beschloss nach dem wir in Grafenberg angekommen waren gleich ohne Sportheim heim zu gehen und direkt mit meinem Bike und all meinen gelind gesagt HUMUSBEÄUMTEN Klamotten so ins Bett zu liegen damit ich im Bett noch weiten von der Tour träumen kann . HERRRRRRRLICH ond SAUDRÄGGAD wars !


----------



## Bube (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Winterharte,

wer jetzt raus schaut erkennt es sofort:
Es ist die Zeit der WINTERHARTEN 

Je schlechter das Wetter, umso besser für uns 

Das gibt ne *g....* Ausfahrt am Freutag.
Hoffentlich schneits noch weiter 

Sollte es morgen in Stuggi auch Schnee haben, dann 
bleibt es beim Ziel. Nur die Ankunft verspätet sich etwas. 
Wahrscheinlich fahren wir dann auch nicht auf die Königsstraße, sondern machen einfach
ein paar Trails mehr  vom Fernsehturm aus. 


@Ritzelkarle: A wengle meckern isch ok, gilt fast schon als LOB   
@Ritzelkarle2: Wir hätten gerne unseren alten Ritzelverbieger wieder, können
wir da was dazu beisteuern?
z.B.: sowas:


Undenk an meine Signatur....


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Winterharte,

endlich wieder Freitag  

heute Abend sieht es echt gut aus 

Akku wird gerade geladen, Spikes sind auch noch drauf 

Kann mir noch jemand sagen wann wir einkehren, wegen dem Vesperle 

Also bis später

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (13. Februar 2009)

Hey Edgar,
das mit dem Einkehren ergibt sich dann und wann....
Ob und wo wir heute Rast machen, hängt vom Insiderwissen
der Mitfahrer ab.


CU 17:30 Uhr

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Bube (17. Februar 2009)

Nur für den Fall, daß einer fragt:
"Ja, ich fahre heut mit Spikes"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. Februar 2009)

Die Dinger habe ich schon drauf, aber die haben mir heute morgen auch nichts gebracht, es war sehr musig und schwer zu fahren, habe fast 15 Minuten mehr ins Geschäft gebraucht.

  Bin mal gespannt wer heute kommt   

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (18. Februar 2009)

Hab grad mächtig gegrinst 
Bin gleich fertig...


----------



## Bube (18. Februar 2009)

So jetzt, Bilder sind im Album.  


Hier eins vorab:


----------



## Bube (18. Februar 2009)

Und dann noch was...
Zum Abspielen bitte draufklicken.


----------



## mtb_radler (18. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Bilder    war ne lustige Ausfahrt  mit 6 Blaumänteln  und einem nichtblaumantelbiker 

Gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. Februar 2009)

Ebenfalls danke für die Bilder, mit den Filmen sieht es bei mir nicht so gut aus, die bekomme ich nicht zum laufen.

Außerdem, wo ich gestern nach Hause geradelt bin habe ich meinen Hausberg vielleicht 4% Steigung im mittleren Blatt und hinten 3 oder 4 Kranz voll nach oben gedrückt.
Gestern die Alp runter ca. 7% Gefälle im kleinen Blatt und hinten 32er, da hätte ich mir gerne vorne das 20er Blatt und hinten das 34 Ritzel gewünscht.

Da soll mal einer sagen Bergab sei nicht anstrengend.

Also bis Freitag

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (19. Februar 2009)

Bin bei den Vorbereitungen für den FNR.
Wer wußte, daß es auch ein Glemser Höllenloch gibt ?

http://www.hagh.de/hoehlen/glemser/glemser.html


Es gibt dermaßen viele Höhlen auf der Alb; fast muß man beim Trailen aufpassen, daß keiner verschwindet....

Weil da bekommst Du das Bike fast nicht mehr hoch: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epLP-9TzL_8"]YouTube - Glemser HÃ¶llenloch[/ame]


----------



## Bube (19. Februar 2009)

Für Freitag ist wärmeres Wetter angekündigt.
Wir werden deshalb auf d´Alb nuff und 
uns wieder im Schnee vergnügen 

Einkehren werden wir in einer der zahlreichen Skihütten
und dort die (dort) üblichen Getränke einnehmen


----------



## Bube (19. Februar 2009)

Wenn der Herr Ritzelkarle bitte seine Punkte vom DNR eintragen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (19. Februar 2009)

Ski-Hütten-Tour

Morgen mach´mer Hüttengaudi

Und zwar hier: 




Wir schleichen uns von hinten an,
rutschen den Buckel runter und
entern die Hüttn. 

Dann per Alb-Cross rüber ins Uracher Tal und
dort rutschen wir eine -hoffentlich- jungfräuliche
Abfahrt runter.

Und den Michi binden wir auf´s Bike, damit
er uns nicht wieder "abspringt"


----------



## Ritzelkarle (19. Februar 2009)

So its nun geschehen   "HERR BUBE "


----------



## Bube (19. Februar 2009)

Und der Herr spricht:
"Du sollst deine Teamis nicht so auf die Folter spannen! "


----------



## Ritzelkarle (19. Februar 2009)

Koi Zeit zom aidraga !!!


----------



## Bube (19. Februar 2009)

nar, wenn da no morga abend uffdauchsch


----------



## Bube (20. Februar 2009)

Würde morgen u.U. mit meinem Sohnemann
bei der SAV-Putzede / Florin mit anrücken.
Sonst noch jemand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (20. Februar 2009)

Heute ja
Morgen nein


----------



## tretentreten (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo Winterharte 
Muß mich für heute Entschuldigen Hab noch ein wenig ein dickes Köpfchen dem Motto Faschingszeit ist Narrenzeit 
Bussi an alle bis Di


----------



## Ritzelkarle (21. Februar 2009)

Ein Traum . Es ist mir manchmal UNHEIMLICH wie dem Kerl immer was passendes einfällt . Da treibts sogar (Laune is z.Zt. nich gerade sonderlich von mir ) mir mal ein Freudenschrei durch die Kehle . HERRRRRRRRLICH ond BADSCHNASS !!! Und immer mit einem breiten Grinsen ins Bett liegend


----------



## Bube (21. Februar 2009)

Ton anmachen und lachen:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvlCky2XOCI"]YouTube - Herzl-Alm[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhO8aVjv0fI"]YouTube - Bike and Hike zur Herzl-Alm[/ame]


----------



## mtb_radler (21. Februar 2009)

Hey, hat gestern saumäßig spaß gemacht...ein richtig schöner FNR mit Höchstpunktzahlen in allen Kategorien 

Ein schönes WE [email protected]

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Bube (23. Februar 2009)

P.S.: Bin heute schon wieder bei der Herzl-Alm.
Allerdings dann mit Kiddis und Flutlichtkarten


----------



## Bube (23. Februar 2009)

Zum DNR reicht es mir morgen nicht ganz.
Aber vielleicht trifft man sich auf den "AfterBikeDrink"


----------



## Bube (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo FNRer,
freue mich, daß ihr mich heute abholt.
Sollte ich vorher fertig sein, werde ich kurz durchläuten und euch
auf Bernds Route entgegenfahren.

CU

Micha


----------



## mtb_radler (27. Februar 2009)

Klar, gerne holen wir dich ab...aber





Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> .......auf Bernds Route entgegenfahren.
> 
> Micha



in die richtige Richtung entgegenfahren 

bis später


----------



## tretentreten (1. März 2009)

Hallo Winterharte
nochmals danke das ihr alle mit mir /
und ich freue mich riesig auf den nächsten winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (2. März 2009)

tretentreten schrieb:


> ... ich freue mich riesig auf den nächsten winter



Kannst Du auch, denn Edgar, The Machine, bereitet
eine motivationsfördernde Maßnahmne vor


----------



## Bube (2. März 2009)

Mein Trainingspartner hat heute kurzfristig abgesagt.
Wer hetzt mit mir nachher ab 17:30 Uhr zum Roßfeld hoch ?


----------



## mtb_radler (2. März 2009)

...bei dem Wetter fahr ich nicht  es REGNET doch !!!! 

wäre gern bei dem Mistwetter dabei , arbeite aber...viel Spaß


@ Andi ...war ein schönes Fest das  hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Bube (4. März 2009)

Aufruf an alle Winterharten:

Der Winterpokal neigt sich dem Ende zu, und wir haben
immer noch Teammitglieder mit unter 1.000 Punkten  

Es gibt Gelegenheit dies zu ändern:
Am Freitag bitte ich zum Gebet. Wir werden
ca. 110 km biken. Dabei wieder unheimlich viele Trails.  
Und ich will um spätestens 2 Uhr zuhause sein, damit 
mit nicht der Skibus vor der Nase abfährt  


Ich bitte um pünktliches Erscheinen.

gez.: Der Teamchef


----------



## Bube (5. März 2009)

Männe: Grad bin ich im Schnee gefahren 
Spikes sind morgen wohl wieder 1. Wahl


----------



## Bube (6. März 2009)

Es ist Winterharten-Wetter 
(früher auch: Sauwetter)

Die Wetterlage ist wie keine zweite dazu geeignet, 
uns im Winterpokal nach vorne zu schieben:
Wer ausser uns reitet hier wohl durch die Nacht?
Ich wüßte niemand. 

Die 110er Tour werden wir auf einen anderen Freitag verschieben; es geht auf die Alb, ab in den Schnee


----------



## Bube (6. März 2009)

Wenn sich das nicht vielversprechend anhört, für heute Abend: 

_*Der Winter ist zurück!

Es sind ca. 15 cm Neuschnee gefallen. Die Pisten sind präpariert. Die Lifte sind wie folgt in Betrieb:

Freitag    06.03.09    13.00 - 22.00 Uhr*_


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (6. März 2009)

Hey Micha,
habe heute Morgen extra meine Maschine vom DNR fit gemacht. Wenn Du aber eine Spikeempfehlung aussprichst werde ich wohl mit der alten bewährten Waffe kommmen.

Nur kurz ne Frage wegen Verpflegung, wann ist einkehren geplant.
Nicht das ich meine 3 Schönbuchwecken mit in die Kneipe nehme.


Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (6. März 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Nur kurz ne Frage wegen Verpflegung, wann ist einkehren geplant.
> Nicht das ich meine 3 Schönbuchwecken mit in die Kneipe nehme.



...lass die Wecken zuhause und steck Dein Snowboard in den Rucksack...wenn ich´s richtig deute gehts an nen Lift

euer FreitagNachtRider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (6. März 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...lass die Wecken zuhause und steck Dein Snowboard in den Rucksack...wenn ich´s richtig deute gehts an nen Lift
> 
> euer FreitagNachtRider



TOP 
Besser hät ichs nicht sagen können 

Hierhin:


----------



## Bube (6. März 2009)

Gratulation an Edgar McGyver:  1.001 Punkte


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (6. März 2009)

Rate mal mit den Freitagler,  
dem Bild nach geht es an den Salzwinkel  

24 hour Party 

Gruss bis später  17.30

Edgar


----------



## alböhi (7. März 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Es ist Winterharten-Wetter
> (früher auch: Sauwetter)
> 
> Die Wetterlage ist wie keine zweite dazu geeignet,
> ...





Stimmt - mir ist auch schon lange keiner mehr Begegnet.


----------



## Bube (9. März 2009)

Es sind noch 3 Wochen im Winterpokal 08/09 zu absolvieren.
Männer, aktuell sind wir 3. und wir haben 
*nur 3 Punkte Rückstand auf den 2. Platz*


Jetzt gilt es alles geben. Fahren, fahren, fahren.

Mache den Anfang und fahre heute wieder ab 17:30 Uhr, soviel
die Ehe aushällt 
Das Wetter ist mir egal, es wäre schön, wenn jemand mitkommt.

@Edgar: Möchtest Du nicht am Dienstag mal wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit? Oder willst Du mich kampflos vorbeiziehen lassen ?  

@Andi: Bei dir ist´s extrem schwer... Du hast jetzt 2 Süße daheim  
           Aber ab und an muß man schon mal was für seine (Freibad-) Figur tun !


@Hauke: 2 Stunden am Sonntag; damit fährt man aber besser keinen Ötztaler 

@Bernd: Was soll ich sagen... wolltest Du nicht schon immer mal mit dem Bike zur Arbeit 

@ll: ich weiß, ich bin ein altes Ekel, 




.


----------



## Ritzelkarle (9. März 2009)

Dienstag mit EUCH
 Mittwoch nach Engstingen und danach nach RT und dann wieder Heim .
 Donnerstag fahre ich nach Münsingen dann wieder Heim
 Freitag mit Euch

Irgendwann SCHLAIDS MI OIFACH MOHL OMM !! Scheiß druff "Pokal oder Hospital"
MÄNNER Ihr faule Sägg !  "Dabbad NAIIIIII !!!!!!! "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (9. März 2009)

Ritzelkarle schrieb:


> Dienstag mit EUCH
> Mittwoch nach Engstingen und danach nach RT und dann wieder Heim .
> Donnerstag fahre ich nach Münsingen dann wieder Heim
> Freitag mit Euch




Was ist mit Montag ? 
WAS IST MIT MONTAG ?



Sofern du o.a. (Di...Fr) mit dem Radl erledigst, dann drücken wir Montag ein Auge zu 
OBWOHL man(n) auch in´s Cola mit dem Rad könnte


----------



## Bube (9. März 2009)

*aufhetzmodus ein *

@Edgar, hast Du gelesen, was Ritzelkarle alles diese Woche fährt ?  

*aufhetzmodus aus *


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. März 2009)

Aufruf, 

Heute Abend Start um ca. 20.00 am Kreisel, wer geht mit ? 
ich könnte ca. 4 Stunden einsetzen. 

So jetzt seid Ihr am Zug 

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (9. März 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...ich könnte ca. 4 Stunden einsetzen...






Das freut den Teamchef 

Werde heute den GPS-Vortrag für Samstag vollends vorbereiten 
und in Gedanken bei Dir sein


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. März 2009)

Hey Micha,
verschiebe deine Ausfahrt von 17.30 auf 20.00 dann hast Du Zeit zum mitkommen, alleine werde ich wohl sonst auch nicht fahren.

Dann kannst Du deinen Vortrag von 17.30 bis 19.45 vorbereiten, kommt zeitlich fast auf das gleiche raus. 

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (9. März 2009)

Hey Edgar,  
Philipp ist um 17:30 Uhr startklar und darf
leider nicht später


----------



## mtb_radler (10. März 2009)

Was war denn hier Gestern los ?!?

wir bleiben Heute unten im Tal d.h. nix Alb aber dafür genügend Schlamm und Matsch so dass es für jeden reicht.

Und damit wir unserem Galeerentreiber Micha-der-Schreckliche auch gerecht werden, fahren wir open End

nochwas: Pausen und Pannen werden nichtmehr von der Gesamtfahrzeit abgezogen sondern am Ende der Tour mit Strafrunden nachgefahren


anonym


----------



## Bube (10. März 2009)

Hey @ anonymos


So gefällt mir das


----------



## Bube (11. März 2009)

Moin @Winterharten,

so gefällt das dem Teamchef:  
ALLE 5 TEAMIS WAREN ZUM DNR ANGETRETEN    Fette Punkte

Und überübermorgen zum FNR
auch wieder komplett -> das wäre SUPI 

Dann noch weitere Ötztaler-Vorbereitungspunkte vom Ritzelkarle und und und....


----------



## Bube (12. März 2009)

Apropos Freitag-Nightride:

Freu mich riesig  

Das wird mal wieder so richtig nett.
Die Winterharten alle beisammen und dann 
vielleicht den pro naturellen und den bröseligen 
und dann die geile, schon lange von uns nicht mehr befahrene Stecke.....  Jipiiiii

Brösel sammeln wir übrigens nach seiner Arbeit nachts mitten im Schönbuch auf den einsamen Schotterwegen auf. 
Er hat mein kleines Schwarzes und fährt wie eine
Cruise Missile direkt auf uns zu    

Und um 6 ist wieder Dienstantritt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (12. März 2009)

Ich hab die Tour unverändert drauf, damit unsere Votec Cruise Missile auch ihr Ziel nicht verfehlt.

@all: das wird einer von den längeren FNR, bitte mit vollen Akkus am Start sein

Spezialhinweis für Multitool Eddi-Alien.... ja, pack ein Vesper ein

freu mich auch


----------



## Bube (13. März 2009)

@tretentreten  
9/10/11/12.03.  44 Punkte   TOP!
und heute (13) gleich nochmal FNR mit ca. 25 Punkten...

Da könntest du Wochensieger werden !


----------



## Bube (13. März 2009)

Möchte euch die Bilde vom vergangenen Freutag nicht vorenthalten.
@Bernd: Dein geniales Teil hängt sogar Koordianten
ans Bild ran.... HAMMER   *auchhabenwillsoeintollesfeature*


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (13. März 2009)

Hallo Freitagler,
Platz 2 sollten wir festigen und die anderen Teams kämpfen mit allen mitteln. 
Ich könnte zu unserem FNR noch zusätzlich ab 16.00(Kreisel Riederich) eine Aufwärmrunde zum Jusi starten, gemütlich hoch und den Trail runter zum Bäcker Winter damit wir auch pünklich um 17.30 starten können. 

Wenn jemand Lust hat melden.  Am besten ab 14.00 auf em Handy.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (13. März 2009)

egal wann und wohin, ich fahr heut nur hinter Bubes neuem Benutzerbild her..... sie kommt doch mit, oder?


----------



## Bube (13. März 2009)

Ja @ Bernd, und sie hat versprochen, daß sie sich so
hinlegt und lacht, wie der Gelbe 2 Bilder weiter oben 

@Edgar: 
Erstens: reicht das nicht, du müßtest um 15:45 in Riederich los,
Zweitens: leuchtets da oben noch weiß herunter
Drittens: ist das mords gefährlich
Viertens: reichen Dir die 95 km von heute Nacht nicht?
Fünftens: Es wäre mir recht, du würdest mich pünktlich viertelvorvier abholen


----------



## Bube (13. März 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> egal wann und wohin, ich fahr heut nur hinter Bubes neuem Benutzerbild her..... sie kommt doch mit, oder?



Mutig mutig 
Schau mer mal, was die Stuggi-Mitleser(in)  dazu meint....


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (13. März 2009)

Zum 16.00 Aufruf.

Micha 15.45 bin ich bei Dir und dann fahren wir los.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (16. März 2009)

Hab im Netz eine kleine Bildergeschichte entdeckt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelkarle (16. März 2009)

<-------------   ich bitte um Mitteilung, ob das neue MTB-Outfit so genehm ist 

Ritzelkarle und doch nicht Ritzelkarle


----------



## Ritzelkarle (16. März 2009)

Für jede negative Bermerkung über mein Outfit gibt es 10 Peitschenhiebe!!!

Gruß Christine! ;-) (Die mit den Stiefeln)!


----------



## Bube (16. März 2009)

@Christine:  YOU ARE WELCOME


----------



## Bube (17. März 2009)

Warum fragt eigentlich niemand nach Freitag ?


----------



## mtb_radler (17. März 2009)

am Dienstag ?


----------



## Bube (17. März 2009)

DANKE 
Sonst wär das ja fast schon aufgedrängt.....
Aber da du fragst  


Die Winterharten nähern sich in der Kondition, Kraft und Härte 
ihrem Zenit.
Wir zollen diesem Tribut und passen die Streckenwahl dieser
phänomenalen Form und dem Willen zur Platz 2 Verteidigung an.

Es gibt 130 km und Punkte Punkte Punkte.  
Ich hoffe, daß wir dort:
http://www.rose-ehestetten.de/Wimsener_Hoehle/wimsenindex.htm
gesund und munter ankommen,
um kurz zu rasten und dann wieder Ricthung Heimat zu rollen.
Die Strecke führt durch Täler, welche zu üblichen Zeiten stark
von Fußgängern strapaziert werden. Wir jedoch können
zu unseren Zeiten dort brezeln, ohne immer
"Entschuldigung" oder "Selber A...." rufen zu müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelkarle (17. März 2009)

Ach Du SCHEßE !!!! Widr nix medd bald ufschdanda ond schaffa am Samschdich . Ih glaub ih muß bei FNR mohl grang`g macha


----------



## mtb_radler (17. März 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Es gibt 130 km und Punkte Punkte Punkte.





Um alle evtl. Missverständnisse bei einer Tourlänge von 130km   im Vorfeld zu auszuschließen......
das ist ne Tour für MTB oder wird´s unser 1. FNR per Renner ? 

Gruß


----------



## Bube (17. März 2009)

...krankmacha.....Renner...   Ja was glaubeet Ihr eigentlich, wo mir senn !    
DIES IST KEINE ÜBUNG


ich wiederhole

DIES IST KEINE ÜBUNG

Es wird pünktlich angetreten. Vollzählig.


----------



## Ritzelkarle (17. März 2009)

OK da Kommt nur mein "28 Zöller" zu Einsatz . Kein Gepäck , Verpfläääägungsstationen unterwegs , das wäre auch passed zur Osterzeit !


----------



## Bube (20. März 2009)

Ritzelkarle schrieb:


> ...Kein Gepäck ...





Ritzelkarle schrieb:


> ...Verpfläääägungsstationen unterwegs ...



Wo hast du diese Infos her ?  

Ich würd mich mal nicht drauf verlassen


----------



## tretentreten (21. März 2009)

Kurzgeschichte
Als ich heute um 14 Uhr beim Kinderbasar war fragte mich eine Freundin 

Zitat: siescht abr au no net so fit aus.
Ich   : Hatte auch ne anstrengende Nacht. 
Noch fragen


----------



## Bube (22. März 2009)

Kurzgeschichte II
Als ich am Samstag morgens 
um 9 beim Unfallarzt saß, so nach 30 Minuten Schlaf,
sah mein Knie auch nicht so 
gut aus...
Das aus im Winterpokal, im Finish


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. März 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Kurzgeschichte II
> Als ich am Samstag morgens
> um 9 beim Unfallarzt saß, so nach 30 Minuten Schlaf,
> sah mein Knie auch nicht so
> ...



Oha!

Was ist passiert?


----------



## OnkelZed (22. März 2009)

ich würde jetzt mal rückschlüsse aus seinem avatar ziehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5552312&postcount=4247

zu viel ans reiten gedacht! 
mich würde auch viel mehr interessieren, wie die serie weitergeht...


nix für ungut, gute besserung michael.


greetz
zed

@oli: so langsam bin ich wieder bereit fürs biken, muß aber erstmal nach gesamt 6 wochen null-sport wieder ganz von vorne anfangen.


----------



## Bube (23. März 2009)

Hey Oli, hey Zed,


eher ans Stechen:
Ich dachte grad, wie gerne ich die Mücke am rechten Oberschenkel der Dame wäre und da war
ich dann kurze Zeit unaufmerksam und schon war´s auf dem Glatteis passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (23. März 2009)

Ohje Micha,

so ein Pech aber auch, und das mitten im Endspurt - dann Gute Besserung!
Kommt jetzt wieder das einbeinige Rollentraining zum Zug?


----------



## Bube (23. März 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Ohje Micha,
> 
> so ein Pech aber auch, und das mitten im Endspurt - dann Gute Besserung!
> Kommt jetzt wieder das einbeinige Rollentraining zum Zug?



Meine wunde Stelle am A.... schränkt mich hier sehr ein 


Das Motto: "POKAL oder HOSPITAL" läuft hier zu ungunsten der Weinterharten


----------



## britta-ox (23. März 2009)

Bube, was machst du? 

 Aber dein 1000er hast ja schon weit überschritten und den 3. Platz haltet ihr

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Bube (24. März 2009)

@Britta: i ben rakaglt. Ond hans knui nogschlaga.
Platz 3 ist no lang net sicher !


----------



## mtb_radler (24. März 2009)

Der FNR Nachgestellt....







 Bube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ritzelkarle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Steppenwolf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mike and Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mtb_radler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tretentreten

....sie fuhren durch die Nacht, über Stock und Stein, Eis und spiegelglatte Flächen, bis.....






  ...

..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....

....der Schmerz verging schnell, er stieg aufs bike und radelte weiter.....

... die Nacht war ein Wechselbad zwischen....

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...er träumte nicht von der Tour.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....

.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
...am nächsten Morgen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......und.....

...mit dem Ergebnis...

... 

....


----------



## Bube (24. März 2009)

@Bernd,
was soll ich hier vor dem versammelten www sagen:

DANKE


----------



## mtb_radler (27. März 2009)

Hallo FNR-der,

letzten Freitag hat es die Albhochfläche nicht so gut mit uns gemeint. 
Wir werden diese heute nur "zom olauf nema fürda trail" 2 mal erklimmen.


bis später

Um unserem verletzten Teamie eine evtl. Mitfahrt zu ermöglichen, kann die Tour jederzeit dem aktuellen Schmerzgrad angepasst oder kpl. geändert werden


----------



## Ritzelkarle (27. März 2009)

Dees paggd där au med oim Fuass .Der soll sich edd so ohschdella


----------



## Bube (30. März 2009)

Hallo Teamis,

am Freitag, den 3. April 2009, bitte ich 
zum Winterpokal-Abschlußstammtisch in die Rose.
Besprochen werden die schönsten WP-Erlebnisse, während wir ein
von der Mehrheit spendiertes Bierchen trinken  
Ausserdem gibt es im Verlauf den Abends die 
teaminterne Pokal-Wertung 

Also: Mit den Auto anreisen oder genügend Platz
im Rucksack vorhalten 

Wer nicht kommt, bitte hier melden.
Damit die anderen auf denjenigen einwirken können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (30. März 2009)

A-u-t-o ?? ....macht Ihr ernst mit Sommerpause


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (30. März 2009)

Habe mich auch schon gewundert, den ganzen Winter haben wir uns Frostbeulen eingefahren und jetzt am Freitag wo es warm sein soll mit dem Auto.

Ich gehe davon aus das wir vor der Rose vielleicht doch eine Runde drehen. 

Oder Kapo was moinscht Du dazu ?


----------



## Bube (30. März 2009)

Also gut:

1x  um die Rose.... 

Aber dann   und


----------



## Bube (31. März 2009)

FNR: ....eine kleine Runde.....:
Wir fahren bis nach Bad Urach und dann wieder retour.
Allerdings werden wir nicht ganz bis zum Ortskern vorstoßen können, da wir
sonst nicht rechtzeitig in der Rose sind  

Ach ja, MagicMaps sagt, daß es von der Papierfabrik in Dettingen
bis fast Ortsmitte Urach 29,8 km und 1295,5 hm sind 

Und mein Gefühl sagt, daß das Tourchen nicht für 
eventuellen Jägereinsatz geeignet ist   
Obwohl..... der läßt sich leichter runtertragen 
Denn wir haben auf dem Stück 3 Albabstiege, die mir unbekannt sind.... 

Und: Wer als erstes seine WP-Einheiten einträgt, ist ein FEIGLING 
Wer es aber versemmelt.....


----------



## mtb_radler (31. März 2009)

Supi , so mag ich meinen FNR-Guide

hat sich die Mehrheit von der Einheit beeinflussen lassen und nen FNR geplant.

bis später


----------



## Ritzelkarle (31. März 2009)

IH HALDS NEMME AUS !!!!!!! Ih muß aidraga !!!!!!! Sch.... widr nix med Jägr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (1. April 2009)

JAAAAA, so isch des sche !

Das freut euren kniekranken Teamchef:

Platz 2 zurückerobert.

Heja !


Jetzt läuft  in Kürze die Eintragungsmöglichkeit ab und 
ich denke mal, daß es dabei bleibt


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (1. April 2009)

vermutlich Platz 2.

Aber haben eigentlich alle schon eingetragen 

Oder kommt noch eine Überraschung 

Micha wie siehts aus, Topst Du meine Platz 34 in der Einzelwertung ?


----------



## mtb_radler (1. April 2009)

...in der Trainingsverwaltung kann man neuerdings Trainingsgruppen anmelden...


----------



## Bube (1. April 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...in der Trainingsverwaltung kann man neuerdings Trainingsgruppen anmelden...




Big Brother is watching you 

Dann könntest Du dort ja nachverfolgen, daß ich gebeten wurde, 
morgen den ICE zu guiden   ....


----------



## mtb_radler (1. April 2009)

Ich weiß schon seit Dienstag 15:45Uhr dass der ICE Guide verhindert ist, und Dich um Hilfe bittet 

Das leben auf´m Dorf ist transparenter und schneller als jede Trainingsverwaltung!


----------



## tretentreten (1. April 2009)

Also i glaub platz zwei gehöhrt uns yippiebut **** off wer wird schon gern zweiter.
-Freitag werde ich das mini Tourchen mitradeln.nochmal yippie


----------



## Bube (2. April 2009)

Aka hat´s vorgemacht,
deshalb hier unsere Daten:


----------



## Bube (2. April 2009)

Jungs, die Strategie ist voll aufgegangen. 
Bei anderen nicht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=365359&page=9

Obwohl bei den Icebehrn kräftig mit den "Alternativen Sportarten" -sagen wir mal- "optimiert" wurde (Gordon P)


Nutzte aber nischt


----------



## tretentreten (2. April 2009)

Tjaaaa nochmals Danke Antreiber, und ich hab nur noch eins zu sagen

WAAHN WIR NET JUT


----------



## Bube (3. April 2009)

tretentreten schrieb:


> ... und ich hab nur noch eins zu sagen...



Hey, Du bist nicht zuhause, Du darfst weiterreden 

Gestern wär ich beinahe zu spät zum Treff gekommen...
mußte meine Kurzen Klamotten erst zusammenkruschteln 

Es war G**L.


Cu  heut Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (3. April 2009)

Bernd hat neues Benutzerbild:


GENIAL  


(Wie macht er das, wie macht er das ?  ->   )


----------



## Bube (4. April 2009)




----------



## mtb_radler (4. April 2009)

Hallo FNR-der,

sofern das Wetter am kommenden Freitag mitspielt (die Aussage: "ist doch nur Wasser" gilt beim Renner nicht ) kann ein etwas anderer FNR stattfinden.

Die Tour steht:

km: 105
hm: verrate ich nicht

Sicherlich kommen wir bei der Tour "geringfügig" in die Dunkelheit, es sollte jedes bike mit  Rücklicht  ausgestattet sein (vorne mach ich mir keine sorgen ).

Eine Alternative MEGA-SAU-IGEL-TOUR für egal welches Wetter steht auch



Ich hab nen "Eddi i ess no gschwent a weggle " smilie gefunden









bis dann


----------



## tretentreten (5. April 2009)

Guten morgen Winterharte.
Neulich beim Wäsche aufhängen.
Guckt euch bitte auf dem T-Shirt bei Steppnwolf und tretentreten die Minuten zu Stunden an.So ist das halt wenn man mit einer Bilanzbuchhalterin liiert ist.
Zitat:Berufskrankheit.


----------



## Bube (6. April 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...hm: verrate ich nicht


Das sind ja beinahe so viel wie von Eningen nach Dettingen 
bei 5-facher km-Leistung 


mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...Sicherlich kommen wir bei der Tour "geringfügig" in die Dunkelheit, es sollte jedes bike mit  Rücklicht  ausgestattet sein ...


Gut, daß die 5x Rücklichter-Lieferung angekommen ist 


Edgar, Weckle einpacken: 




























@Bernd: Tour sieht TOP aus !!


----------



## mtb_radler (6. April 2009)

soeben 9:55 Uhr ..Anruf eines Teammitgliedes mit folgender Bitte:

Verlegung des FNR von Start 17:xx Uhr auf Start 6:00Uhr dann wären wir zum Mittagessen wieder daheim

Name----------- ja----------nein
---------------------------------
Hauke ---------- x
Bernd  ---------- x



bitte um Euren Eintag

Gruß


----------



## Bube (6. April 2009)

Name----------- ja----------nein
---------------------------------
Hauke ---------- x
Bernd  ---------- x
Michael--------- x          


Schade, daß kein WP mehr ist... Di ICE, dann DO Tälesbahn mit Family, 
kurze Nachtruhe, dann auf den Renner....  auaaaa
.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (6. April 2009)

Name----------- ja----------nein
---------------------------------
Hauke ---------- x
Bernd ---------- x
Michael--------- x 
Edgar -----------------------X 

Sorry da müsst Ihr ohne mich fahren,   bin am Freitag beim Brunch in Reutlingen, der geht vielleicht bis um 14.00.  /  17.xx oder früher 15.00 hätte noch geklappt.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## tretentreten (6. April 2009)

Wäre gerne dabei ist bestimmt ne klasse Runde, mache mich aber am Fr.Vormittag Nach Vai-Enz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (7. April 2009)

Ist das der Osterhasi ?


----------



## Ritzelkarle (7. April 2009)

Pfui SCHMUTZFINGK . Was raucht denn der Junge ? Sieht total "stoned" aus ! Isch glaub "FNR-Gras" . Wächst nur Freitag Nachts an den Hängen versteckt im Unterholz der Schwäbischen Alb .
Dad verträgt nich jeder , und die Sch... kann süchtig machen .
Seid auf der Hut , denn ich weiß von was ich spreche . Ich selber werde nun die Suchthilfe aufsuchen und um Hilfe bitten , damit ich nicht auch so ENDE wie der arme Osterhase auf dem Bild .

Heaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!


----------



## mtb_radler (7. April 2009)

ich hab mich streng an die Bastelanleitung  gehalten...wenn ihr auch mal so toll aussehen :kotz::kotz: wollt, gibt es hier die Bastelanleitung zum Ausschneiden und Anmalen

gruß


----------



## Ritzelkarle (7. April 2009)

Ohhh MANN der Junge is voll auf Gras .Wenn der mit der Maske am Freitag fährt , müssen wir uns echt Gedanken machen .

AN ALLE ANDEREN : "GEHT UM HIMMELS WILLEN NIE FREITAGS MIT- AUF GAR KEINEN FALL !!!!!!!!!! " Seht was alles passieren kann . Es bewirkt , wie man hierbei bestens feststellen kann , eine komplette Wesensänderung , ohne das der Patient auch nur die leiseste Ahnung verspürt , das etwas mit ihm nicht stimmt .


----------



## Bube (7. April 2009)

Ich helf dann mal beim Basteln:



 

Hasi, Version 2.0:


----------



## mtb_radler (8. April 2009)

Wenn Ihr Euer Rennrad schon vom darauf angesammelten Staub befreit habt,
die Kette neu geölt wurde und die Reifen mit den nötigen bar versehen sind, ist das bike optimal vorbereiret ...für?

Die Freitag-Night-Rider Rennradausfahrt bei Tageslicht.

Hier die Daten:

- eine Runde mit mehreren Albaufstiegen, ca.105km
- Höhenmeter gibt es auch 
- Kaffeepause ist eingeplant
- ein g**ler Sonneraufgang für jeden Mitfahrer
- das Tempo entspricht dem Saisonstart (wie immer)


Treffpunkt:

Riederich Kreisverkehr (Ortsmitte) um 6:00 Uhr morgens.

Also....Wecker stellen....raus aus der Kiste und nen schönen Karfreitagmorgen miterleben.

Bitte kurze Rückinfo wenn Du mitgehst (davon ausgenommen FNR-ler)


Gruß Bernd


im Anhang die Tour für Google Earth (.kml Datei) und als Bild (.jpg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (8. April 2009)

Ich möchte bei der Tour EINMAL erster sein.
Darum hier gleich meine 

*ANMELDUNG*   


1. Michael


----------



## Ritzelkarle (8. April 2009)

Zu spät !!!! Ich war schon ERSTER !!!! ÄTSCH !!!Hab mich direkt angemeldet um 11:32 Uhr HEHEHE


----------



## Bube (8. April 2009)

Sch.....  

WARUM ist dieser Typ nur immer vor mir


----------



## Ritzelkarle (8. April 2009)

Nun da heute auf dem KOMPOSTHOF nix los ist muß ich mehr in den PC gugga , damit ich nicht vollen einpenne .


----------



## mtb_radler (8. April 2009)

wer hat Bubes Benutzerbild geklaut?...hauke


----------



## Ritzelkarle (8. April 2009)

Hääääääääääääääääääääää . Wiso ich habe so einen Bobbes zu Hause , da muß ich doch kein Bild klauen .
Übrigens auf dem Kompost ist der Teufel los


----------



## Bube (8. April 2009)

Mein Töchterchen fand dies anstössig und 
aus pädagogischen Gründen mußte ich selbiges entfernen.

Ich habe es Hauke geschenkt  

Freu mich auf den Night2Day-FNR.   
Wieso freu ich mich eigentlich so auf die Rennertour 
Bin eigentlich fanatischer MTBler


----------



## Bube (8. April 2009)

Ja man glaubt es kaum: Da hat der Osterhasi
doch auf der Guide-Seite ganz schnell das "Schmutzfink"-Bild versteckt. 

So ein schlimmer 


Wie gut, daß wir das konserviert haben. 
Es ist ja bekannt, daß Osterhasi und Weihnachtsmann ganz eng zusammen arbeiten...


----------



## mtb_radler (8. April 2009)

Na,na wenigstens hab ich jungendfreie Bilder.

Um deine Tochter etwas zu Unterstützen, hab ich ne kleine Auswahl besorgt  , wobei das DSDS in DSDSB umgewurschtelt wurde.

 Grüße


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. April 2009)

Hallo FNR-Fremdgänger ,
nicht damit unsere Fraktion am Kar-Freitag-Nacht-Ausfärtle im Wald fehlt.
Dank Micha habe ich 2 Traillastige-Touren .

Variante 1:  viele Kilometer weit, und wenige Kilometer hoch und runter
Variante 2:  wenige Kilometer weit, und viele Kilometer hoch und runter

Hier noch ein paar Infos:

Abfahrt:  17.00 am Kreisel Riederich

Mitnehmen:  reichlich Wasser und Brot (Unterwegs gibt es nichts ausser a Bächle und vielleicht an Wurm oder a Wild.......).

S-Lämple mit vollen Akkus au net vergessa

Einkehren tun wir wenn abes offa hot Au.

Wenn jemand mitgeht, rechtzeitig melden, da ich morgen nicht im Netz bin.
Vielleicht kurz anrufen und Bescheid geben.

Gruss 
Der Ersatzguide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (9. April 2009)

der Night-Fraktion viel Spaß


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. April 2009)

Den FMRidern natürlich auch eine schöne Ausfahrt.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Ritzelkarle (9. April 2009)

Ohje !  Wehe wenn er losgelassen . "Eddi the Killer" . Nur frage ich mich wie ausgerechnet "ER" das OHNE ESSEN in der Kneipe aushalten soll ??????
Deshalb stellt sich bei mir der Verdacht das "Eddi the eater" nicht ohne Fridaynightridefresstempel auskommt , oder jemand anders das da oben geschrieben hat .


----------



## Bube (9. April 2009)

Oh je ja, den Wurm, der Edgar als Nahrungsaufnahme reicht,
dem würde ich bei Nacht nicht so gerne begegnen    

Und he @BigBrother: wie siehts auf deinem Komposthaufen aus ?


----------



## Ritzelkarle (9. April 2009)

Am Kompost is alle ruhig . Nix los


----------



## mtb_radler (9. April 2009)

Vor einigen Wochen hätte ich hauke noch Bild1 als  Benutzerbild vorgeschlagen

..aber heute, da er wieder lacht, wäre es Bild 2


----------



## Ritzelkarle (9. April 2009)

Schafsch Du au nix ???? HOPHOP füll Druckerpatronen anstatt hier dumme Bilder zu greieren .


----------



## Bube (9. April 2009)

mmmmhhhhhh jetzt ein lecker Cappuchino draußen, beim Caffee Winter....

Kein doofer Komposthaufen, nur nette Girls in kurzen Röcken....mmmmhhhhh

Ich dagegen muß heute mit der Donnerstagsgruppe radeln und schwitzen


----------



## Bube (11. April 2009)

@Bernd: Geniale Tour   10 von 10 Punkten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (16. April 2009)

"Männer brauchen Ziele"

Nach erfolgreichem Abschluß des Winterpokals
mit Platz 2 in der Gesamtwertung, falle ich 
gerade in ein Sommerloch 

Um meine Form über den Sommer nicht vollends zu verlieren, 
möchte ich mich über Ziele motivieren.

Hier eine lose Sammlung, welche mir gerade durch
den Kopf schwirrt;

- endlich Durchführung der "Einmal-um-die-Uhr-Tour"
- die 11-Tausender auf einem Rutsch
- nachts durchfahren mit Sonnenaufgang am Bodensee
   (jump in the tümpel and retour)
- 3.000 hm in einer Nacht
- 200 km in einer Nacht
- die meisten Albaufsteige in einer Nacht
- das Donautal mit Local-Trail-Guide
- ein 12h-Rennen mit allen Winterharten-Teamis



...was fehlt ?



...die 3.000er Tour bin ich bereits am planen...wollte
euch jedoch nicht unangemeldet führen...


----------



## mtb_radler (16. April 2009)

Hallo Michael,

gute Ideen  ich mach mir dann auch noch gedanken. 

Momentan steck ich mit meiner FNR Planerei noch in der heißen Abschlußphase.

kannst du mir Martin´s Handy Nr per PN mailen (sofern du sie hast), er möchte evtl. entgegenfahrn


B L I T Z G E D A N K E zu Deinen Anregungen--------> 6-2-6 (six-to-six) von  Do.30.4 auf  Fr. 1.5 (Feiertag) denn null stunden schlaf ist nix für Arbeiter , Garagenbauer und Reifenaufzieher


----------



## Bube (16. April 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...) denn null stunden schlaf ist nix für Arbeiter , Garagenbauer und Reifenaufzieher







- WE um 1. Mai ist bei mir familienintern kplt. verplant.

- Momentan läßt sich mein Liteville ziemlich hängen....
  der Dämpfer ist zur Revision
  Aber wenn Hauke mit dem Jäger einen FNR besteht, sollte dies meine Kunststoff-Feile auch mitmachen
- Und sind denn für den Downhiller-Martin auch genügend Aufstiegs-Höhenmeter eingeplant ?  
  Wir haben schließlich einen Ruf zu verlieren....  
  Von welcher Richtung kommt er denn ? 



P.S.: Freitag von 18...20 Uhr kann in Münsingen für den
Uralan nachgemeldet werden...


----------



## mtb_radler (16. April 2009)

Geplant ist... ca. 80km mit 1580hm bei 5% Glättung....und ich hab 28 Bachüberquerungen gezählt.....mit Brücke ? ............

...... damit sich am Samstag das....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... auch lohnt, aber nicht übertreiben mit dem Schmutz sonst gibt´s Ärger mit ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gruß


----------



## Bube (17. April 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...und ich hab 28 Bachüberquerungen gezählt........





Der erste Rekord  

Gibts eine Möglichkeit, hier unsere Rekorde zu listen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. April 2009)

2 - 3 Tage nicht im Forum und dann solche Nachrichten   da traut man sich ja gar nicht mehr Freitags mal zu fehlen.  

1. Ich bin heut dabei, ich geh mal davon aus um 17.30 und mit dem MTB  ihr Fremdgänger.

2. Zu den Zielen, bin natürlich für jede Schandtat bereit (natürlich nur mit 
dem passenden Vesperle) 

3. Zum Radeln am 30.04 - 01.05  Auch nichtindustrielle können bis Samstag(Freitag) in den Morgen radeln, nur sollte ich so ca. am 01.05.09 gegen 11.00 am Bauwagen zum 1 Maihock eintreffen.

Also bis nachher 
Gruss Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (20. April 2009)

Hallo FNR-Führer Bernd:
Wie du weißt, werte ich die gefahrenen Strecken aus
und beschriebe die einzelnen Abschnitte - oft nur wenige 100 m lang- mit Bewertungen wie Panorama, technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad etc.

Nun, bis Musberg kamen vom Freitag einige tolle 
Abschnitte dazu. Und gute Bewertungen 
Dann kam der Rückweg und jetzt kam der längste Abschnitt
in der Geschichte der Auswertungen: 
"20 km jagt ein toller Trail fast lückenlos den nächsten,
Fahrtrichtung beachten!, weiteres Aufdröseln der Strecke sinnlos"


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. April 2009)

Hallo Männer,
vom letzten FNR weiß ich eigentlich nicht mehr viel, nur rauf und runter (mit Überschlag)  links und rechts abbiegen und zum Schluß natürlich einen riesigen Kohldampf...der mir dann zum Schluß vom schwindlig Biken auch noch einen sehr sehr vollen schweren Magen bescherte. (In der Nacht hatte ich glaube einige Revolutionen im Bauchbereich).

Fazit:
-Traumhafte Schleifer Trailtour - 
(Der Bernd hat glaube ich Gene vom Jürgen übernommen)
-Wetter ohne Regen  
-Keine Bikeschäden(Auch des vom Kompostbeobachter)
-Kullinarischer Abschluß 

Micha wenn Du alles so Protokollierst, solltest Du vielleicht mal einen Kneipenführer erstellen.....Motto  
-Wer serviert so um die Tageswende noch Gerne Gut und Viel-

Gruss Euer Radelkollege


----------



## Bube (20. April 2009)

So langsam naht die Zeit, daß wir den elitären
FNR-Club 
aus der Taufe heben.
Ich bitte um Namens-Vorschläge.
Eine Satzung könnten wir in Anlehnung an hier
erstellen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=335716


Erweitern zwingend um:
- Aufnahme in den Club auf Lebenszeit
- Clubmitgleidschaft auf Lebenszeit, kann nur 
  durch Tod oder einstimmigen Beschluß beendet werden
- ...


----------



## Bube (20. April 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...Micha wenn Du alles so Protokollierst, solltest Du vielleicht mal einen Kneipenführer erstellen.....Motto
> -Wer serviert so um die Tageswende noch Gerne Gut und Viel-



Ahhh, da hätten wir doch schon fast den Posten 
"LUSTWART" besetzt.


----------



## Bube (20. April 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...(In der Nacht hatte ich glaube einige Revolutionen im Bauchbereich).



Du meintest sicher "mehrere Eruptionen unterm Bauchbereich "


----------



## mtb_radler (20. April 2009)

HI,

wer in der Ferne Trailen will muß halt da hin....ich strebe das nächste mal nen 1-stelligen Durchschnitt an 

es hat spaß gemacht ...wie immer

Leitspuch des vergangenen FNR: Wo eine Unterführung einzegeichnet ist, ist auch eine Unterführung vorhanden !

@eddi-----> ich hab das Schnitzel gut verdaut, hab halt auch nur 1Portion mit 1x Spätzle und 1x pommes gegessen



Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> .....-Traumhafte Schleifer Trailtour -
> (Der Bernd hat glaube ich Gene vom Jürgen übernommen).....



gruß


----------



## Bube (20. April 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ....ich strebe das nächste mal nen 1-stelligen Durchschnitt an ...



Das nächste Mal lassen  wir uns den
Schnitt vom Ritzelkarle nicht mehr kaputtmachen


----------



## Bube (20. April 2009)

Hab übrigens von unserem Reifenaufzieher 
eine CD mit coolen Bildern bekommen:

JEHAAAAAAA  




DANKE @Rudi


----------



## Bube (22. April 2009)

Nachdem mein Liteville-Dämpfer ja bei der Überholung war,
hatte ich auch meine Gabel bei Magura abgegeben.
Heute telefonisch nachgefragt, wie´s denn der Gabel geht...
Antwort:"Um Gottes Willen, was haben Sie denn mit der Gabel gemacht,
da tut ja überhaupt nichts mehr!
 Und Wasser und Dreck isch da drin, des isch ja schrecklich" 

Wenn die ganzen Teile wieder tun, dann kann das Liteville FLIEGEN


----------



## mtb_radler (22. April 2009)

> ...was haben Sie denn mit der Gabel gemacht,
> da tut ja überhaupt nichts mehr!.....




und das vom Eisdielenposing, nur Teer, nix Gelände....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. April 2009)

Jetzt wird das Zeug mal richtig eingesetzt und die jamern rum, vielleicht brauchen die mal ein paar Materialtester.

Magura für die Promitour 

oder

Magura für das Gelände


----------



## tretentreten (23. April 2009)

Will auch mal wieder mein senf dazu geben 
ich sag halt " Was kaufad ihr au emer so an Scheißdreg"
Jetzt zum Offiziellen.Ich fahre am 1. Mai mit den 23 er Bereifung eine Runde und suche noch Radsportbegeisterte.
Start 8 Uhr (morgens) in Pliezi -Gönningen-Urach-Ende der Spaßveranstaltung 12 Uhr (mittags)

Grüßle von der anderen Seite


----------



## Bube (24. April 2009)

...leider kann ich am 1.Mai nicht...

Heute Abend:

Da ja einige in die Alpen wollen, trainieren wir 
das doch:

Zu Anfang machen wir einen Anstieg und Abstieg, wie diese selbst in den Dolomiten nicht arg oft vorkommen 
Hier ist das Tageslicht doch sehr von Vorteil...
und wer das alles fährt, ist bestens gerüstet 

Der Hang, an welchem wir uns austoben, ist kaum 1 km lang und doch so ergiebig    (3 Abstiege)

Dann biken wir kurz über die Alb und kommen zu 
den Treppen, neben denen auch das Wasser runterfällt 
Anschließend würde mich nochmal mein
"Semsa-Trail" reizen, jenen wir vor kurzem gemacht haben und mir so supi gefallen hat.
Auch habe ich dort noch eine Rechnung mit 3 Treppen-Kehren offen


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (24. April 2009)

Andi - 1 Mai Rennrad geht bei mir nicht  

Micha - Bin wie üblich dabei, kann nur sein das ich vielleicht auch schon um 15.30 - 16.00 noch den Jusi-Spezial mit einlege. Falls noch jemand Lust hat  rechtzeitig melden.

Jetzt für mich zum tragischen  mein Liteville will nicht mehr, gestern bin ich meinen Knackgeräuschen am Bike auf den Leib gerückt. Prüfung Tret- und Innenlager neagtiv. Sattel, Sattelstütze usw. negativ. Umlenkung am Rahmen wo der Stoßdämfper sitzt positiv.  Innenlager wo die Umlenkwippe am Rahmen gelagert ist, sitzt das Lager fast fest. 
Werde um ca. 13.00 heute nach Hause gehen und versuchen es zu richten sonst muß wohl das allerbeste Univega Ram 970 Spezial herhalten. 

Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (24. April 2009)

...wünsch Euch viel Spaß und schöne Trails. 

@andi, ich kann am 1. Mai auch nicht


VORANKÜNDIGUNG

n. Woche findet der FNR am D o n n e r s t a g  statt.   (wir fahren in den Feiertag )

je nach Wetterlage fahren wir einen FNR, XL-FNR oder XXL-FNR.

Bei den X Versionen muß Ritzelkarle vor Tourantritt eine schriftliche Einverständniserklärung unterzeichnen, welche das Tourende auf nach Null-Uhr festlegt und einen vorzeitigen Tourabbruch generell ausschließt.

Gruß


----------



## Bube (24. April 2009)

Hab ein neues Bike 
Was doch funktionierende Dämpfer und Gabeln ausmachen...

Heyaaaa


Und eine Fox kommt mir nicht an´s Rad:

Die Jungs von Magura haben sich supi kullant verhalten


----------



## mtb_radler (29. April 2009)

Diese Woche findet der FNR am Donnerstag statt.... weitersagen donnerstag..... weitersagen donne....

Angerichtet sind süße 65km, Umhüllt von zarten 1650hm die wir uns in den Oberschenkeln zart zergehen lassen 

17:30-----Winter-----Riederich


----------



## Mann (30. April 2009)

Super Sache freue  Mich schon......dann können wir biken bis die Reifen platzen 

Gruß Manne


----------



## britta-ox (30. April 2009)

Bube schrieb:


>


Mensch, hab vor lauter Urlaub ganz vergessen den Helden zu gratulieren.
War am Ende des WPs gedanklich einfach schon wo anders, ich hoffe, ihr verzeiht mir das!

Nichts desdotrotz reiche ich hiermit meine Glückwnsche nach!

Ihr ward echt der Hammer und das den ganzen WP über

Grüßle Britta

PS. Habt ihr auch Autogrammkarten drucken lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonibeck (1. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend! Habt ihr gestern beim Seeburger Maifest gespeist?!

Gruß Joni


----------



## mtb_radler (2. Mai 2009)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Guten Abend! Habt ihr gestern beim Seeburger Maifest gespeist?!
> 
> Gruß Joni




Hallo Joni,

ja, das waren wir  ... leckeres Schnitzelweckle hattet Ihr.

Ich weiß nicht, ob wir mit Dir wegen einer gemeinsamen Tour gesprochen haben, wir können auch vor 23:30Uhr   in Seeburg sein und ne Runde drehn... einfach hier posten 

Schönes WE


----------



## jonibeck (2. Mai 2009)

Schön, dass es euch geschmeckt hat!
Exakt das war ich. Gegen ne kleine Führung hab ich eigentlich nichts einzuwenden. Ihr müsst nur sagen, was ihr euch vorstellt und in welche Richtung es gehen soll. Dann nehm ich das dementsprechende Rad mit und führ euch bissel rum. Alles andere dann aber eher per PM...

Gruß Joni


----------



## Bube (4. Mai 2009)

Hi Biker, weiß vielleicht noch jemand, wo Ihr am Do-FNR unterwegs wart ?


----------



## mtb_radler (8. Mai 2009)

Regen, milde Temperaturen und Freitag 

Das könnt ein richtig schöner schlammiger sauigel FNR werden , bei dem wir die Matschlöcher nicht suchen müssen.


Freu mich


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. Mai 2009)

Männer ich bin dabei 

Wer fährt evtl. schon ab 16.00 eine Jusi-Tour mit ?  

Ich weiß zwar noch nicht wo der Weg uns heut hinführt, aber egal. 
Also bis heut Abend. Vielleicht läßt der Guide noch raus wo es hingeht ?

Vielleicht............................ ?????????????????

Also bis dann
Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (8. Mai 2009)

So so, die ganze Woche dem Thread hier keine Beachtung schenken und dann 
ganz schnell vielleicht Antworten haben  wollen 

Ganz wichtig: Vesper mitnehmen.  

Betreff Tour:

Vorzugsweise werden wir heute die 
8-Täler-Tour  mit 120 km und anderthalbkilometer Höhe radeln. 
Ich kann kaum glauben, daß wir das nicht in ner Stunde weniger schaffen, gegenüber letztem  Mal 

Und 1.: Diesmal fahren wir rückwärts, also zuerst das Brucktal zum Turm hoch.

Und 2.: Es wird keine Rad-Touristik-Fahrt. Bitte stellt 
euch auf eine "MTB-schwer-Tour" ein. 

Und 3.: Wir sind nicht mehr im Winter. Im Winter sind wir lang gefahren. 

Und 4.: Wir sind im Frühjahr: Jetzt werden wir lang und HART fahren. 
Wir werden härter trainieren. Qualvoll. Stellt euch drauf ein.

Und 5.: Muskeln die schmerzen, die wachsen.
Ich will euch heute stöhnen hören ! 


Und 6.: Es wird heute 3 Bergwertungen geben. Die erste ist der Turm Hursch. 

Und 7.: Jeder erhält pro Zielankunft Punkte in Höhe seiner Platzierung.

Und 8.: Die Summe der Punkte ergibt die Abend-Wertung. Den Letzten beissen die Hunde: Dieser zahlt
dem Ersten noch am gleichen Abend ein Getränk.

Und 9.: Wer heute kommt, erklärt sich automatisch einverstanden 

Und 10.: Hauke kommt heute nicht. Das Rennen ist offen 

Und 11.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich freu mich


----------



## mtb_radler (8. Mai 2009)

Das wird hart.... ich fang schon an meine Flüssigkeits- und Kohlenhydratspeicher zu füllen...




> Und 8......Dieser zahlt
> dem Ersten noch am gleichen Abend ein Getränk.



Das geht nur noch an der OMV


----------



## Bube (8. Mai 2009)

Ab  "Und 5.: ..."


Bergwertung 1: Brucktal hoch zum Turm Hursch   7 km / 200 hm 
Bergwertung 2: Sontheimer Höhle - Weiler/Blaubeuren 9 km / -165 hm
Bergwertung 3: Sondernach-Bahnhof Mähringen 12 km / 140 hm
Bergwertung 4: Münsingen - Trailfingen   1,5 km / 50 hm


----------



## Ritzelkarle (8. Mai 2009)

Schei........ mir passt links kein Handschuh !!! Ih keed kodza !!!
Bergwertung und ich nicht dabei . aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. Mai 2009)

Hauke Dir gute Besserung und unser eine geile Ausfahrt 

Geht noch einer etwas früher mit ?  

Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (8. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir Gute Besserung und immer schön Salbe drauf

@eddi-------> weiß noch nicht ob´s früher klappt, wenn dann kurzfristig über Handy

bis nachher


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Mai 2009)

Hey Freitagler 
ich weiß ja nicht wie es Euch übers Wochenende ergangen ist , am Samstag ging es bei mir noch recht gut(I han gschaffet) aber am Sonntag hatte ich den ganzen Tag schwere Beine (Bin mit der Familie eine Runde geradelt und mein 3- + 5- jähriger haben mich zum schwitzen gebracht und das auf 10 ebenen Kilometern bei einem 7,3er Schnitt )

An den Guide, hier meine Daten: : (MTB nicht mit dem Renner)
Nach 167 Km hüpf:  bei knapp 1400 Höhe hüpf:  und einem 21,00000 Schnitt :kotz: bei widrigem Wetter (Gilt aber nicht für die Winterharten, denn da war es mal wieder ) kann meine Alpenüberquerung kommen. 

Aufruf 
Außerdem, könnten wir jetzt die Tour der 10  1000er Gipfel mal starten. Wir sollten jetzt eins der 2009 er Ziele mal umsetzen damits au klappt. 

P.S.  Mai Liteville ist wieder gschmirt und repariert, nur meine Magura in der Front macht mir Sorgen  . Immerhin hat das gute Stück jetzt schon 2 Monate auf`m Buckel 

Also bis Dienstag

Gruss
Euer Teamie the Machine


----------



## Bube (11. Mai 2009)

Hey @FNRer,
auch ich hatte das gewisse Etwas in den Beinen..
Jetzt muß ich mal testen, ob nach dem obigen Beitrag noch
Smilies übrig sind:      <----  ahhh ja, sind noch welche übrig 


Für kommenden Freitag haben sich 2 FNR-Gründungsmitglieder vom N8Ride 
abgemeldet  

Auch ich würde irre gerne tagsüber (Freitags) bei den Krone-Radsportwochen mitbiken.   Dann wird allerdings die Luft beim anschließenden FNR ziemlich dünn. Und ich möchte dann dort 
keine Spaßbremse sein... wer mach dann allerdings Tour ? 


Fragen über Fragen....Jetzt geh ich erst mal an den Kaffeeautomat....
kann euch ja ne Tasse mitbringen


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Mai 2009)

Wer hat sich für den Freitag abgemeldet ?  

Wenn dann niemand von den  Top   Guides dabei ist. Werde ich das Ding wohl selbst in die Hand nehmen.  

Aber denkt dann daran ohne  läuft bei mir nichts.

Motto Rauf und Runter, dann ist Höhe angesagt   Hart Härter und noch ein bisele mehr.

Gruss der Ersatzschleifer


----------



## mtb_radler (11. Mai 2009)

ich schließ mich eddi an, Samstag alles OK und Sonntag echt schwere Beine.
Wollt mich dann mit Lothar leicht ausradeln, am Ende standen wieder 820hm  auf der Uhr, die mir trotz Plastikfahrrad anfänglich nicht leichtgefallen sind.

Freitag ist leider non-bike-tag bzw. nacht 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelkarle (11. Mai 2009)

2 ? Wer will denn nicht mit am Freitag ? jajajaja wenn ich nicht dabei sein kann macht man solche HAILAIDS
Gruß von dem mit der großen Hand


----------



## Bube (11. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte eigentlich nicht, daß Hauke am FNR teilnehmen wird. Aber u.U. hab
ich mich hier zu weit vorgewagt....



Und: Am Kaffee-Automat wurde gerade der Krone-Freitag ausgemacht...
Mitarbeiter und Chefin sind (nicht begeistert, aber) informiert.
Jetzt muß ich nur noch eine günstige Minute beim Radsport-Chef erwischen... 

@Eddi, The Maschine: Machst Du Guide am FNR ?
Wo gehts hin ?  
Muß man Vesper einpacken?  



Heiyaaaaa


----------



## Bube (11. Mai 2009)

@KompostGugger:
Hab mir gerade kurz deine Kleider angezogen und was angepaßt.
Bin aber schon wieder umgezogen und zurück.


----------



## Bube (11. Mai 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...Aber denkt dann daran ohne  läuft bei mir nichts...



Du bist ja schlimmer als ´ne Frau....  Wie lange mußte denn deine
Holde mit dir   bis was lief ?  


Da paßt dann das wieder :



Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ... Werde ich das Ding wohl selbst in die Hand nehmen....





*Duck und weg...*


----------



## mtb_radler (11. Mai 2009)

ich will auch so einen "Kaffee-Automat " an dem meine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (12. Mai 2009)

Bubeu willst am Freitag tatsächlich nicht Nightbiken  ? 
MTB-Radler: Hochzeitstag Geburtstag Eisprung Oder was läuft ?
Kompost Gugger: Gehts es bei Dir schon wieder oder müssen wir Dich an den Lenker binden ? Ich glaube Münsingen schadet deiner Radsportkondition und Du springst lieber wo anders auf 
Andi fährt sicherlich auch nicht mit- oder? 

Dann bin ich am Freitag wohl als Gründungsmitglied der einzige der die Stellung hält. Nachts allein im Wald ich fürchte mich doch so 
Männer langsam sollten wir uns mal ernsthaft unterhalten ......Wie .....Gehts.....Weiter....  

Zum Freitag, wenn kein Fachmann da ist werde ich die Tour machen (Ohne Navi), was weiß ich noch nicht, kommt auf das Wetter an. Trocken oder Naß
Motto: Für den anstehenden Alpenschwung Höhe....Höh...Hö....H und noch mehr Höheeeee 2Km nach oben müßten schon drin sein  
Und ein Vesper inkl. Drink würde ich jedem empfehlen 

Also erst mal bis heute Abend.....Oder kommt Ihr da auch schon nicht mehr (Oh es regnet jetzt ja doch) 

Und dann bis Freitag  

Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (12. Mai 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> MTB-Radler: Hochzeitstag Geburtstag Eisprung Oder was läuft ?




ich hab mich nach dem letzten Mörder-Night-Ride umgeschaut und mich für ein neues Hobby entschieden...... ich widme mich künftig dem Modellbau :kotz:

Nach der Sonntagstour auf der harten Plastikschüssel könnte gut sein dass ein Ei nen Sprung hat


----------



## Bube (12. Mai 2009)

@MTB-Radler:    Ei-Sprung  

@EtMaschine: Danke für den Beitrag. Hab mich richtig zu Hause gefühlt... 
Hab eigentlich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, nach dem Krone-Freitag in die Sauna abzutauchen.
Aber das ist nach dem Anschiß wohl nicht mehr drin.
Du machst Tour? Kommen deine Alpen-X-Kollegen auch, wenns nieselt ? 

Und ähhh ja, heut Abend ist klar...muß ja Tour machen....und hab Traile von Bernd´s Touren eingebaut...
wär ja schad, die einfach liegen zu lassen....


----------



## mtb_radler (12. Mai 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Und ähhh ja, heut Abend ist klar...muß ja Tour machen....und hab Traile von Bernd´s Touren eingebaut...
> wär ja schad, die einfach liegen zu lassen....



...wollt heut Abend wieder auf Plastik biken , wenn jedoch Bube guided ist alu mit federweg die bessere wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tretentreten (13. Mai 2009)

Zu Gestern Thank's for the nice Adventure ride - negativ mein Garmin ist futsch (Wassereinbruch nicht nur in Neuenhausen) wo soll das nur Enden / wenns so weiter geht würde ich mich auch bei Bernds Modellbau anschließen
Bis zum nächsten Ride


----------



## Bube (14. Mai 2009)

tretentreten schrieb:


> ... nice Adventure ride...





Ist hierfür ne neue Abkürzung fällig ??

Nice Adventure Rider ride every night


----------



## Bube (14. Mai 2009)

Frage:Sind im Alkohol weibl. Hormone vorhanden? 
Antwort:Ja..denn jedesmal nach dem Trinken,redet
 man(n) nur dummes Zeug und kann kein AUTO mehr fahren!!!


----------



## Mann (15. Mai 2009)

Man könnte auch etwas beim Material abspecken, bevor man zum Modelbau geht...

Gruß Manne


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (15. Mai 2009)

Was heißt hier abspecken, komplettes Paket wiegt halt knapp 115 bis 120 Kg 

Außerdem,wie siehts heute Abend aus, ich habe noch keinen Wetterbericht gesehen, kann jemand genauere Informationen liefern ?
Und wer fährt mit ?

Bernd wie ging es Dir in der Radsportwoche in Graf......, hat da Wetter die beiden Tage gehalten ?
Welches Bike...........wieviel Kilometer........Höhe...........usw.


Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (15. Mai 2009)

@ FNR-ler.... Euch viel Spaß und schöne Wegla

@eddi...1.. war schön, nie naß geworden und jeden tag über 100 mit dem
   Renner.....freu mich schon wieder auf Sonntag zur Abschlußtour

@eddi...2...sorry, dass ich gestern unser telefonat so abrupt beendet habe, war in eile und mit den gedanken schon wieder beim nächsten punkt


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mann (15. Mai 2009)

Ich meinte nicht das Gewicht......sondern "Günstige Teile" wie auf dem Bild.......nicht das jeder zum Modelbau geht......wenn an unseren Eis-Dielen Bikes "mal ein Teil" kapput geht.....
Wetter ganz mies ab ca. 15:00-16:00 Regen Regen Regen Regen...




Gruß Manne


----------



## Bube (20. Mai 2009)

Hi @Bernd,

Danke für die gxxxx Tour von gestern !

  Gerne wieder


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Freitagler,
ich möchte mich für den FNR ordnungsgemäß abmelden : und Euch natürlich eine schöne Ausfahrt wünschen. 

Bis spätestens nächsten Dienstag.

Zur Info. Lupine hat mich gestern gerade noch nach Hause gebracht.
Deshalb ist Sie schon auf dem Weg.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir am Dienstag und hoffentlich nicht auch noch am Freitag aushelfen. Micha, Bernd, bitte Eure Akkus vollmachen, die Beamer von Micha braucht glaube ich ein bischen mehr Kapa.....

Also bis dann.


----------



## mtb_radler (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo @ FNR-ler,

ich hab aus Zeitgründen mal in meiner Tourenvorratskammer geruschdelt, mit Erfolg !

Dass Ihr Euch ein Bild von der Tour machen könnt, wir sind an diesen geografischen Bezeichnungen:

-Goldloch
-Häsenloch
-Winzloch
-Längloch
-Brunnenloch
-Lochenhalde
-Niederes Loch

ich denke da müsste für jeden eins dabei sein 

zum Schluß gibts noch ganz ohne Baggersee den " unteren Burren"

nach so vielen Löchern reichts nur noch an die omv oder ähnliches

Finden wir die ganzen Wege oder brauchen wir das neue Navi MikeMike 2.0  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bis dann


----------



## Bube (20. Mai 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...Tourenvorratskammer geruschdelt...
> ...
> -Goldloch
> -Häsenloch
> ...



XXXGANZGROßEVORFREUDEXXX


----------



## Mann (20. Mai 2009)

Hi Bernd,

hört sich klasse an.....
-Großes Vesper???
-viel Wasser???

könnte ich noch ne keine Runde zu vor biken (so 2-3h)!!!!!
Oder wird die Sache dann zu viel?????

Bike Grüße Manne


----------



## mtb_radler (20. Mai 2009)

Mann schrieb:


> -Großes Vesper???
> -viel Wasser???
> 
> könnte ich noch ne keine Runde zu vor biken (so 2-3h)!!!!!
> Oder wird die Sache dann zu viel?????



Hallo Manne,

Tourlänge ca.90 höhe: es geht nur 1 mal rauf, aber da oben ist´s bekanntlich wellig 

Vesper und Wasser Nachtanken wird schwierig, wenns d´r Plastikrahma packt nems liabr mit.

FNR Vorride wird bei mir wie immer knapp und max 1h vor Cappuccino.


feu mich auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bis dann


----------



## Bube (22. Mai 2009)

Werde jetzt meinem Knarzon-Liteville 
mal versuchen, die Geräusche abzugewöhnen 

Hoffe, rechtzeitig zum Jusi fertig zu sein.
Treff beim MTB-Radler ? Wann ?

Edit: Stille


----------



## mtb_radler (22. Mai 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Treff beim MTB-Radler ? Wann ?......



ich bin noch arbeiten, geb per sms bescheid wann ich fertig bin bzw. ob es für nen vorride reicht

ritzelkarle kann heute nicht NR-den
gruß


----------



## Bube (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo FNRer,
am Freitag war ein gaaanz gemütlicher Ritt.
Rudi konnte nicht soooo lange (lt. seiner Frau eine Ausnahme )
und dadurch waren wir schon um Zähne beim Italiener.
Gaaaanz gemütlich bei Pasta und Pizza draussen unterm Schirm inkl. Sun-downer.  

Abschließend ein Bierchen bei den Rübis 

Dann war später am Abend Geburtstag und 
Rudi hatte richtig nette Mädels organisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mann (25. Mai 2009)

Hi Biker,

das war so ein richtiger Gourmet-Ride......
Gourmet-Ausicht
Gourmet-Trails
Gourmet-Steilhang kein Weg "Weg"
Gourmet-Essen
Gourmet-Abschlussbierchen

Gourmet Freitag

Habe mir schon Gedanken über eine Buschmesserhalterung am Bike gemacht......mit Erweiterung auf Stihlhalterung


Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (26. Mai 2009)

Hi Rider!

Da am WE recht viel mit meinem Schwager geradelt wird,
werde ich heute bei der Tälesbahn mitradeln/ guiden.

@Multitool Eddi Alien: der Akku hängt am Lader und Lampe liegt bereit.
Möchtest du dies vorab abholen ?

@ll FNR: bzgl Kettensäge: https://www.dakine-shop.de/product_...CK-Bike-Rucksack-m--Kettens-genhalterung.html
COOOL, explizit für Biker (siehe Bild rechts unten...)



Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo Kameraden,
bin wieder heile aus Hamburg zurück und hoffentlich auch gut erholt.
Hab mit meinem Hamburger eine Rennradtour gemacht. 90 min. 50 km Höhe -30. Durchschnittspuls 60%, jetzt ist mir auch klar wie manche einen Schnitt weit über 30 fahren können.

Jetzt zur meiner verpassten Freitagstour, wann kann oder darf ich den ganzen Löchern mal einen Scheitel ziehen 

Also bis heute Abend


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. Mai 2009)

Das ist klar, wenn ich mal nicht dabei bin,
Italiener und Weiber, echt klasse Kumpels  

Zur Lampe, Michael vielen Dank für deine Lampe + Akku, wenn es Dir nichts  ausmacht bitte mitbringen, da ich noch nicht weiß wie es bei mir zeitlich passt. 

Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (26. Mai 2009)

Zieht bestimmt fragende und nachdenkende Blicke mit sich, wenn Michael mit dem Rucksack 18:00Uhr am Sportheim steht 

gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. Mai 2009)

Wenn es dann so weiter geht, dann werde ich mir bei Stihl die erste
Schnittschutzhose mit Radpolster anfertigen lassen.


----------



## Bube (26. Mai 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Zieht bestimmt fragende und nachdenkende Blicke mit sich, wenn Michael mit dem Rucksack 18:00Uhr am Sportheim steht
> 
> gruß






... rüstet euch für die Biosphäre-Zeit ...
...Verbesserungsvorschlag an den Rucksack-hersteller:
Tasche für Flammenwerfer / Brandrodung fehlt


----------



## Mann (26. Mai 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Rider!
> 
> Da am WE recht viel mit meinem Schwager geradelt wird,
> werde ich heute bei der Tälesbahn mitradeln/ guiden.
> ...




Klasse Sache mit dem Rucksack..... fast schon bestellt....

Stihl Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (27. Mai 2009)

Gestern fuhr keiner ? 
Glaubt Ihr das wirklich ?

Es gab kein entrinnen: Danke @Bernd und @Hauke @ Edgar für´s Mitnehmen 


20 km Nordrandweg, im stömenden Regen über Wurzeln, Felsen und ab und an Erdboden -> das war Drift-Training pur 

Gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (27. Mai 2009)

ich schließe mich Bube an, schöne Ausfahrt wars.....

...und ich hab ne neue mir bisher unbekannte Abfahrt der Kategorie "Premium Plus Plus"  biken dürfen ....Danke @Bube

Der Schlechtwetter-jetzt-erst-recht-Motivator


----------



## Ritzelkarle (27. Mai 2009)

Herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlich . Ich fahr NUR NOCH bei VOLLPISS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Traumhaft ! Keine Wanderer keine Meckerer (Ich fuhr ja vorn , so das mich niemand gehört hätte wenn dazu der Anlass gegeben wäre ) 
Voll die 1 Plus


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (27. Mai 2009)

Jetzt muss ich mich natürlich auch noch melden,
Danke Micha fürs aufpumpen, mein platten hat tatsächlich noch bis nach hause gehalten. 

Micha, danke auch nochmal fürs Lämple:

Zu gestern, war natürlich nicht schlecht.... 4 Stunden dauerregen, gefärliche Alpkantentrails und ein optimaler Abschluß beim Italiener.

3 x 

Also bis Freitag


----------



## mtb_radler (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo Biker,

diese Woche müsste es mit der Löchertour klappen ....siehe Post Nr.671...

@ Bube: Dir schöne Tage in M und viel Spaß...


----------



## Bube (28. Mai 2009)

HEYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA













Allen FNRern eine schöne AlB,
bin dann mal Radeln.....in den AlPen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Freu mich auf DI + FR next week


----------



## mtb_radler (29. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelkarle (29. Mai 2009)

ISCH !!!! Odr soll ih liebr edd midd ?


----------



## mtb_radler (29. Mai 2009)

Ritzelkarle schrieb:


> ISCH !!!! Odr soll ih liebr edd midd ?



doch bitte.... defsch au a bissle schempfa... a bissle !


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (29. Mai 2009)

Haallloooooooo Ich bin dabei  

Was muß man zum essen und trinken mitnehmen 
Vermutlich Löchertour...... Bitte Fakten KM weit und hoch ? 
Ist ein Einkehrschwung geplant wann und wo? 

Lupinchen ist wieder generalüberholt an Board. 
Eins muss ich echt mal aussprechen, bei meinen ganzen Erfahrungen mit Garantie- Kulanz-, Reparaturabwicklungen am MTB, Lupine bieten einen der besten Kundenservice,  

Die meisten anderen Hersteller sind da bei weitem nicht so gut aufgestellt, aber was will man bei unseren MT-Bikes auch erwarten, zur Eisdiele kein Problem, aber wenn man sich mal ein bischen im Wald bewegt sind die Dinger ganz schön verschleißanfällig. 

Also bis später

P.S. Fährt eigentlich heute jemand vor 17.30, dann könnte man evtl. noch den Jusi mitnhemen


----------



## mtb_radler (29. Mai 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ......
> Was muß man zum essen und trinken mitnehmen
> Vermutlich Löchertour...... Bitte Fakten KM weit und hoch ?
> Ist ein Einkehrschwung geplant wann und wo?
> ...



Hier die Daten der Heutigen Tour: (ohne Gewähr)

 Länge der Tour 90,3458km  +/- 1,5m
 Höhe: 1652,225hm  +/- 0,5hm
 jeder Teilnehmer erhällt die Tour 1 mal kostenlos als Erinnerung mit  
 nach Hause
 stinkende Klamotten und dreckiges Bike sind ebenfalls kostenlos enthalten
 Schnecken- und Froschslalom wird nicht garantiert, bei nasser Witterung 
 findet dieser meist auf Schotter und Waldwegen statt, kostenlos
einen Nachteinbruch für jeden Teilnehmer ebefalls kostenlos
Das betreten der OMV nach der Tour ist ebenfalls kostenlos, kann aber unter Umständen Renigungskosten verursachen, welche von der OMV an uns weitergereicht werden und nicht kostenlos sind.


Schüler, Studenten, Rentner, Kurzarbeiter und Teilnehmer ohne Bike bekommen auf kostenlos nochmal 50% Rabatt

...mehr gibts net


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (29. Mai 2009)

Großer Massa und FNR-Anführer 

Vielen Dank für die sehr eindrucksvollen Angaben, da vermute ich mal das dies ein harter Ritt durch die Nacht wird, an sämtlichen Löchern  vorbei ohne......  

Also bis später   
euer Bike Repair Man
oder Eddie the Machine
oder........................
oder einfach einer wo Spaß am Biken hat 

Wer fährt jetzt schon ab 16.00 ?????


----------



## mtb_radler (29. Mai 2009)

Wer fährt jetzt schon ab 16.00 ????? 

ich nich...muß mein ding nocht putzen..


----------



## Bube (2. Juni 2009)

Moin FNRer!

Hab heut Abend einiges zu erzählen 

Mal ein Schmankerl vorab als Anlage.


Edith:
Das andere Thema würde ich gerne ausserhalb des Forums besprechen,
da der Radhersteller meines vertrauens mich schon persönlich angerufen hat.
Und wer sich so einsetzt, den würde ich gerne unterstützen.


----------



## Bube (5. Juni 2009)

Moin FNRer !

Nach langer Abstinenz würde ich gerne heute mal wieder eine Tour machen.

Die Strecke würde über den 

Ho Tschi Minh-Pfad - Ohmden
führen.
Wir wandeln diesen etwas zu gunsten von div. Trails ab und
suchen dabei unseren ersten 

Cache auf der Teck


OK?

Edit:  Hab grad bemerkt, daß es 75 km mit einigen Trail-Trage-und-sogar-laut-Wanderberichten-mit-Schiebepassage sein sollen 

Das macht das ganze natürlich teurer. Die von Bernd in rot angegebenen Kosten für seine Tour erhöhen sich  deshalb heute um 275 %
Gegengerechnet werden kann der OMV-Betrag, welcher heute entfällt.


----------



## mtb_radler (5. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen,

freu mich und bin dabei.....ist die Burg bzw Innenhof nachts auf ? 

bis später..


----------



## Bube (5. Juni 2009)

nachts ?  Wer fährt nachts ? 
Da hats doch Burg-Gespenster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (6. Juni 2009)

vorzügliche Tour die wir bestimmt nicht das letzte mal gefahren sind...DANKE @Guide das hat richtig Spass gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







@all hoffe ihr seid nicht noch bis auf die Knochen nass geworden


Grüße


----------



## Bube (6. Juni 2009)

Hey Bernd: geiler E-motion 

Tour war genial, ich blieb trocken. Aber war knapp 
Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht, mit so ner tollen Truppe 
nen hunni runterzufahren. Und -Serpentinen.
Genial

Hörte vorher, daß unser "Botschafter der niedrigen Trittfrequenz"
gut in Dresden angekommen ist. Wünsche Ihm + ihr einen schönen Aufenthalt


----------



## Bube (8. Juni 2009)

Wieso regnet es eigentlich schon wieder 
Und warum sagt der Wetterfrosch für morgen schon wieder Regen an 

Sollte es morgen regnen, habe ich einen unaufschieblichen Termin
beim Frauenarzt, ich hab ganz schlimm meine Tage, höllische Kopfschmerzen und mein Bike hat Totalschaden und sowieso tut mir mein
linkes Knie so dermaßen weh; ich kann kaum laufen.
Ihr braucht nicht vorbeikommen. Ich bin nicht da. Das sagen euch auch die
heruntergelassenen Rolläden und sowieso brennt auch kein Licht in der Wohnung.
Und das Auto steht auch nicht vor der Türe.
Und Fahrradklingeln löst bei mir bei solchem Wetter Dienstags und Freitags
immer Herzrasen aus.


----------



## britta-ox (8. Juni 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Sollte es morgen regnen, habe ich einen unaufschieblichen Termin
> beim Frauenarzt, ich hab ganz schlimm meine Tage, höllische Kopfschmerzen und mein Bike hat Totalschaden und sowieso tut mir mein
> linkes Knie so dermaßen weh; ich kann kaum laufen.
> Ihr braucht nicht vorbeikommen. Ich bin nicht da. Das sagen euch auch die
> ...


Mensch Bube, so was aus deinem Munde!
Bitte verwende doch das näxte Mal ein paar Schmailies, damit ich mir keine Sorgen mach!

___________________________________________ 
PS. Bei sonem Wetter könnte man übrigens auch mal prima was für seine Rechtschreibung tun


----------



## mtb_radler (8. Juni 2009)

ich denke er blufft !

das mit dem Frauenarzt und den Tagen glaube ich ihm, verraten hat er sich mit den Kopfschmerzen......ich kenne das nur so: entweder Kopfschmerzen oder Tage..... eines reicht um nicht zu müssen !  


Abs.: der mit bauchweh...


----------



## Bube (8. Juni 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ...
> ___________________________________________
> PS. Bei sonem Wetter könnte man übrigens auch mal prima was für seine Rechtschreibung tun




Also gut, ich geh jetzt nach oben und
sag meiner Frau, daß i wir zusammen unbedingt was
gegen meine Rechtschreibspräche tun müssen...



mtb_radler schrieb:


> ich denke er blufft !
> 
> das mit dem Frauenarzt und den Tagen glaube ich ihm, verraten hat er sich mit den Kopfschmerzen......ich kenne das nur so: entweder Kopfschmerzen oder Tage..... eines reicht um nicht zu müssen !
> 
> ...




Hier bin ich wieder:
Ich: sagte zu Ihr, ich will kicken.
Sie: sagte: dann geh noch mit deinem Sohn raus, Fußballspielen.
Menno, mein Sprachkehler... macht mir sehr zu schakken...


----------



## Bube (9. Juni 2009)

Ich habe Bauchweh   

Hab meinen Kollegen noch gar nicht gebeichtet,
daß ich weiß, wohin es für die ICE-ler heute geht. 
"Nice to have" 

Da Regio kein Guide vorhanden war, leite ich heute diese
Gruppe.
Wir fahren zügig rüber ins Lenninger Tal und dann das
wildromantische Tobeltal runter (Für die Mitleser aus ox: ja, der schöne Trail aus der 2.000er Tour)

Sollte dann noch eine(r) wollen, (kein Kopfweh, keine Tage u. kein Bauchweh...) nehmen wir den gegenüberliegenden Trailaufstieg nach Erkenbrechtsweiler auch noch mit.

Dann gemeinsames Zug-Meeting ?

Bis später

Micha


----------



## mtb_radler (12. Juni 2009)

@bube, gute fahrt und ein schönes WE mit fantastischen Wegchen, grüße an Deine Familie
Bin gespannt ob´s wieder Badebilder vom Blindsee gibt  (dürfte für nen Winterharten kein Problem darstellen  )

@FNR-der an der Tour wird noch gearbeitet, fest steht 17:30 Winter

später mehr....


----------



## Bube (12. Juni 2009)

ohhh die Planungen laufen...sowohl für FNR wie Ehrwald.... 


Ob ich wohl ne Lampe mitnehmen sollte 


Happy Trails @ FNRer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (12. Juni 2009)

FNR Motto: dr´hoim ischs am scheschta !
FNR- Plan: 58km, 1550hm mit Pionierarbeit auf "fast verschollenen Wegen"
FNR- Bonustrack: 120hm, km-neutral zur Hauptroute

also:  17:30 Winter 

g-u-i-d-e


----------



## Bube (12. Juni 2009)

g- geil
u- und
i- irre
d- doll
e- erregiert 



Ich bin (manchmal) auch GUIDE


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (15. Juni 2009)

Zum letzten Freitag

FNR Motto:  Zu Hause ist´s wirklich Schee  
FNR- Plan: FNR-Adventure-Ride bzw. Go vom feinsten inklusive Gänsehaut (rascheln im Wald) und inkl. Brennesselmassage kostenlos
FNR- Bonustrack: war nach den steilen Rampen nicht notwendig 28% uffe des reicht 

Aus meiner Sicht gelungene Ausfahrt mit Abschluß bei Röschen.
Gesamtbewertung 

Danke an den Wanderkartenleser (Kompasskarte Ausgabe 1936)

Bis Dienstag


----------



## mtb_radler (15. Juni 2009)

Freitag, 17:30Uhr, 3 FNR-ler brechen auf zu neuen Ufern. 
Die angekündigte Pionierarbeit lies nicht lange auf sich warten:

ein bisher unbekannter, noch zu erkennender und recht schön zu befahrender Weg endet im Brennessel-Steilhang, zurück.... unmöglich, Steilhang hoch...100hm nach oben bis zum nächsten Weg...unmöglich, Steilhang nach unten heißt durch Oberschenkel hohe Brennesseln ...schmerzen, ...schmerzen

Lektion für´s FNR-Leben: Auch bei 22Grad, Sonne und null % Regerisiko, lange Regenhose in den Rucksack... wir konnten sie brauchen !!

.


----------



## Bube (15. Juni 2009)

Ja das schaut ja guuut aus 

@Bernd: Natürlich gibt es wieder Bade-Bilder,
sogar vom Blindsee und tags darauf vom Plansee.
Nur diesmal sind die Bilder von vorne und es herrscht im 
Forum strengstes Nippelverbot


----------



## Bube (15. Juni 2009)

Anfrage
Kommender FNR als RR-Tour?
Strecke: Wimsener Höhle v. Bernd ?
Oder Hauke als RR-Guido mit eigener Strecke ?
Jetzt ist Sonnwendzeit und länger Tag wirds nimmer...
Bald müssen wir wieder an den Winterpokal denken 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (16. Juni 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Anfrage
> Kommender FNR als RR-Tour?
> Strecke: Wimsener Höhle v. Bernd ?
> Oder Hauke als RR-Guido mit eigener Strecke ?
> Jetzt ist Sonnwendzeit und länger Tag wirds nimmer...



Ja , finde ich gut und bin mit dabei...wenns Wetter mitspielt und die restl. FNR-der sich auch überzeugen lassen.

Strecke: Wimsner Höhle ist schön, bzw. egal was, nur Nebenstrassen denn der Freitagsverkehr ist kein Spaß

gruß


----------



## Bube (16. Juni 2009)

Würde echt gerne mal wieder eine schöne entspannte RR-Tour machen.
Hoffentlich bessern sich die Prognosen bis Freutag.

Bzgl. heute: Werde nochmals die Regio-Tour guiden. (Über die Alb zum Lichtenstein. Per Trail runter zur Echazquelle.)
Hat mir letzte Woche viel Spaß gemacht und es ist fast wie Freitags:
Super entpannt und absolut stressfrei Biken.


----------



## mtb_radler (16. Juni 2009)

----> FNR-RR...wir könnten diese Touren etwas abgeändert fahren: 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.14961.html

oder den Stoppomat.....

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.17021.html


Gruß


----------



## jonibeck (16. Juni 2009)

Guden Nabend! Ich hätte mal ne Frage, und zwar folgendes:

Zur Zeit ist's ja relativ lang hell und so wie ich sehe, erstrecken sich eure Touren desöfteren über bzw. an meinem Heimatort (Seeburg) vorbei. Wäre es evtl. mal möglich, dass ich mich mal bei einem eurer glorreichen Ausflüge für einen Teil der Tour (20-40km) anschließe? 

So könnten wir herausfinden, ob Tempo und Gemüt zusammenpassen und ob meine Beine mit den euren kurzzeitig mithalten können. Motiv meinerseits ist, dass ich ne Gruppe suche, der ich mich öfter mal anschließen könnte um meine vom Freeride/Downhill geplagten Beine ein wenig fitter zu bekommen. 

Die zweite Frage ist, ob für so ne kleine Teiltour ein Licht am Rad notwendig ist, oder ob da das Licht von oben reicht. Ich würde dann sogar mein Federwegsloser Uralt-Hardtail nehmen. Und das will was heißen


----------



## mtb_radler (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo jonibeck,

super , klar neue Biker sind immer willkommen .

Für diese Woche war/ist ne RR-Ausfahrt geplant, welche wahrscheinlich wegen Regenwetter ausfällt d.h. dann fahren wir einen "normaler" FNR . (Freitag-Night-Ride)

Bei MTB-Touren gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter  da fahren wir immer

Wo es diese Woche dann hingeht ist noch nicht raus, je nach Tour gibt´s folgende möglichkeiten

- Du kommst zum Starpunkt und fährst mit uns los (kpl, teilweise, oder wir  machen nen Schlenker über Seeburg zum Aussteigen)
- wenn wir in Deine Ecke kommen teffen wir uns ( ist Tourenabhängig)

ich glaub ganz ohne Licht gehts net..

Gruß

Startpunkt hier, Abfahrt ist 17:30


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. Juni 2009)

Hey FNR-Radler,
ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim radeln und das Ihr nicht so Naß werdet.
Vor allem keine Pannen  
Ich werde jetzt eine 2 wöchige Trainingspause einlegen  damit ich für meinen ALP X Fit bin  

Bis dann euer Teamkollege


----------



## jonibeck (17. Juni 2009)

Okay, ein RR kann ich leider nicht bieten. Wobei ich diesen FR eh noch keine Zeit habe.

Was mir noch nicht ganz bewusst war ist, dass das ganze Freitags stattfindet. Das überschneidet sich blöderweise mitm Volleyballtraining. Aber auch das ist nicht jeden Freitag im Jahr und spätestens in den Ferien dürfte sich dann mal ein Termin finden lassen. 

Was die Möglichkeiten angeht, ich glaub Treffen ist mir lieber. Dann habt ihr wenigstens schon ein paar km in den Beinen, wenn ich mich euch anschließe . Wobei ich alternativ auch mitm Radträger irgendwohin gondeln könnte. Nach Riederich ists zwar hin kein Problem, das zurück zieht sich halt ziemlich. Vor allem als Zusatz nach der Tour.

Bleibt noch das Problem Licht. Reicht für den Anfang mal ne "billige" 100 Lösung? Alles andere ist als armer Zivi nämlich nicht drin...

Gruß Joni


----------



## mtb_radler (18. Juni 2009)

@jonibeck...... um deine Kondition zu stärken gibts auch diese Möglichkeit.

Die meisten FNR-der sind Dienstags mit am Start......Abfahrt 18:00Uhr Sportheim, Grafenberg

http://www.sav-grafenberg.de/sp_rad/rad_donnerstag.htm

Gruß


----------



## mtb_radler (18. Juni 2009)

Die für Freitag geplante Rennradausfahrt wird verschoben.

Am Freitag findet ein "normaler" (was Freitags halt normal ist) FNR statt

alles weitere im Bild.... wer kann mir sagen welche Ortschaft am Kreuz ist ? 

...bis dann


----------



## aka (18. Juni 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> .... wer kann mir sagen welche Ortschaft am Kreuz ist ?



Des isch ja oifach 

Schoene Gruesse an den Rand der Alb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (18. Juni 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Des isch ja oifach
> 
> Schoene Gruesse an den Rand der Alb.



und ich hab mir noch überlegt, ob ichs spiegeln oder drehen soll 

Gruß


----------



## Bube (18. Juni 2009)

Das Land ist AFRIKA 


Du Schufft: Du hast Riederich absichtlich stehen lassen, um Verwirrung zu stiften !


----------



## Bube (18. Juni 2009)

Hammer... jetzt seh ich des ersch....

Wie konnte denn der Aka aus Öschelhausen so verflixt schnell
die Landkarte drumrum malen 


Und ich fragte mich, welche Software der Bernd aus der Schwäbischen Metropole schon wieder einsetzt.

Mann, seid Ihr GUUUUUT  


Sollten wir nicht mal im Schwarzwald KnightRiden ? Morgen vielleicht ?


----------



## aka (18. Juni 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Hammer... jetzt seh ich des ersch....
> 
> Wie konnte denn der Aka aus Öschelhausen so verflixt schnell
> die Landkarte drumrum malen



Dem allgemeinen Trend folgend habe ich meinen IBC Account und insbesondere das Ueberwachen aller IBC threads nach Indien ausgelagert und beschaeftige dort mittlerweile zwei duzend Inder vollzeit.
Als dann das Raetsel kam hat umgehend eine Legion von studierten Geographen aus Bangalore Google Earth angeschmissen und wie ed g'scheit nach Uebereinstimmungen gesucht. 
Die Besten 3 Uebereinstimmungen haben sie mir dann grafisch aufbereitet und mir zur Entscheidung vorgelegt, ich musste nur noch das naheliegende Auswaehlen *).

*) War sehr einfach da ihr Verrueckten Freitags wohl weder in Tasmanien noch in der hinteren Mongolei unterwegs seid.




Bube schrieb:


> Sollten wir nicht mal im Schwarzwald KnightRiden ? Morgen vielleicht ?



Uff, sehr gerne, da steht ja eigentlich noch ein Gegenbesuch aus 

Aber morgen passts net, da ich Samstags in aller Herrgottsfruehe ins Allgaeu unterwegs bin um nach langer Pause mal wieder Rennathmosphaere zu schnuppern. Wird gar nicht einfach einen Termin zu finden, machen wir am Besten per PN.


----------



## jonibeck (18. Juni 2009)

Okay. Nur kann ich mit km Angaben leider nix anfangen. Welcher Schnitt auf welchem Untergrund wär mir lieber. Die viel größere Sorge macht mir immernoch das Lichtproblem...


----------



## Bube (19. Juni 2009)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Okay. Nur kann ich mit km Angaben leider nix anfangen. Welcher Schnitt auf welchem Untergrund wär mir lieber. Die viel größere Sorge macht mir immernoch das Lichtproblem...



Moin Jony,

das Licht ist kein Problem.
In unserem Club-Fundus befindet sich der eine oder andere Strahler, welcher evtl. Gastfahrern ausreichend 
Hell-Dunkel-Kontrast bieten kann 
Allerdings wurde der früher schon mal ausgeliehen und 
dies hatte für den Geldbeutel desjenigen gewichtsoptimierende Folgen  
*auchhabenwollte*

Jony, es freut uns immer, wenn in unserer Randgruppe 
neue Gesichter auftauchen und mit uns Spaß auf unseren Ausfahrten haben 

Gestern, z.B. traf ich Heiko auf dem Weg zum Roßfeld.
Wir kurbelten gemeinsam den Trail von Glems her hoch
und bezwangen anschließend die Ochsensteige.
Dann den alten Neireg mit vielen Spitzkehren runter:
Scheee wars 

Hey Heiko, so ein Nightride wäre doch auch mal was für dich ? 
Gerne biken wir auch bei Dir mit, wenn Du uns in Calw neue Trails zeigen möchtest


----------



## Mann (19. Juni 2009)

Hi Jungs,

wollte mich für heute abmelden
Wenn ich noch einiges im Geschäft auf die Reihe bekomme, könnte sich die Sache noch ändern
Martin kommt heute nicht.......

Im Falle von doch.....Ausrüstung:
---Gummistiefel mit Gummihose von Beate 
---Vesper (groß ??? klein???) 
--- Wasser von oben 

Bike Grüße Manne


----------



## mtb_radler (19. Juni 2009)

Mann schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> wollte mich für heute abmelden
> Wenn ich noch einiges im Geschäft auf die Reihe bekomme, könnte sich die Sache noch ändern
> ...



Mensch Manne,

extra für Dich, eine Biketour der superlative, Vesper und Mittagspause ausfallen lassen dann reichts ....!

ritzelkarle hat per PN bestätigt, wenn Du kommst zieht er extra für Dich seinen schwarzen, hautengen Latexanzug von Beate an 


Um sich Freitags von der FNR-Pflichterfüllung zu berfreien, gibt es nur die Möglichkeit, die andere Teamies auch gewählt haben..... per Flugzeug das Land verlassen 

der Rest ..wie immer


----------



## Bube (19. Juni 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...per Flugzeug das Land verlassen ...






Und: Im Hintergrund laufen per PNs Vorbereitungen zu DEM

Goiler-Schwarzwald-FNR

Termine vom Guide vorgeschlagen: 
_...03.07. oder am 17.07. . ._

Als Touren haette er zwei im Auge:
_Nagoldtal Tour mit vielleicht 80km und an die 1700hm (variabel) 
Nagold- Enztalrunde, das ist was fuer Helden, ca. 115km und an die 2200hm._

10 For i=heute bis i=ever print"WIR SIND HELDEN...WIR SIND HELDEN...."
20 GOTO 10
30 END


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (22. Juni 2009)

Moin Kameraden,


DANKE @Bernd für den FNR:
Das Ermstal: Quell unerschöpflicher unentdeckter Trails
(Da MUSSTE man sich ab und an hinsetzen... )
Wunderbar geführt von Bernd, dem Guide 
der FeinenNachttRails


Schwarzwald-FNR:  17.7 für alle ok ?


----------



## Bube (23. Juni 2009)

Heya, Freitag soll endlich schöner Wetter werden.
Und mein Sohnemann fährt mit dem Fußballverein
Freitag gegen 13 Uhr nach Bad Saulgau.
Ist das einen Besuch wert 
Strecke fahrbar ? Nebenwege? Streckenlänge ?


Grüße

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (23. Juni 2009)

Eine kleine RR Ausfahrt ?


----------



## Bube (23. Juni 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Eine kleine RR Ausfahrt ?














au ja


----------



## mtb_radler (23. Juni 2009)

RennradTourenplaner sagt:
einfache Strecke 94km bei 900hm

Rundkurs: ziemlich direkter, aber nicht gleicher hin und Rückweg 205km, 1650hm-------> hier wäre ein Start vor 17:30 sinnvoll (und volle Akkus )

Gruß


----------



## Bube (23. Juni 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> RennradTourenplaner sagt:
> einfache Strecke 94km bei 900hm
> 
> Rundkurs: ziemlich direkter, aber nicht gleicher hin und Rückweg 205km, 1650hm-------> hier wäre ein Start vor 17:30 sinnvoll (und volle Akkus )
> ...




Ich deute mal grundsätzliches Interesse 
205 km --> Phänomenal, g**l, hört sich hammer-an  so viel bin ich glaub noch nie gefahren... auch nachts nicht   

Das Längste waren die 135 km von Blaubeuren....mit dem MTB...Start 17:30 -> retour 24:00....inkl. Pausen...
jetzt +70km, in gleicher Zeit.......
Bekomme Freitag mittags Besuch vom Fahrdienstleiter...Achensee-Besprechung...kann nicht vor halbsex starten...XgrübelX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (23. Juni 2009)

Start wie Vorride 16:00
Schnitt sanfte 25km/h sind 8h Fahrzeit + pause + platten +Sohn hallo sagen (sofern er noch nicht schläft)und seine Reaktion "MENSCH PAPA DU " verdauen, sind alles in allem ca. 10h ----> wieder daheim 2:00Uhr Achensee Besprechung unterwegs, dann haben wir mit unserem Fahrdiensleiter ein gutes Zugpferd mit an Bord.


----------



## Bube (23. Juni 2009)

Es soll wohl nicht sein. Obwohl wir gerade
die längsten Tage des Sommers erleben, das hier:






Warmer Regen 

Edit sagt:
1) richtiger Tag oben eingestzt, Danke @Bernd

2) Stimme nachfolgendem Schreiber zu: Heute muß noch keine Entscheidung fallen !
Wir dürfen noch hoffen :lol


----------



## mtb_radler (23. Juni 2009)

Wetter samstag ?

es muß heute noch keine Entscheidung fallen


----------



## mtb_radler (23. Juni 2009)

Achja @bube, wenn´s heut 17:45 regnet lieber gleich mit dem fahrrad kommen, spart Sprit und Weg...


----------



## Bube (23. Juni 2009)

Ist heut echt Dienstag ?
...mein Knie....mein armes Knie......ahhhh tut das wehhh....


----------



## mtb_radler (24. Juni 2009)

Wetter für Freitag und Samstag....wird besser , quelle: wetter.info

nun sollte die frühst mögliche Abfahrtszeit geklärt werden...und wer mitgeht....

gruß


----------



## Bube (24. Juni 2009)

Wer reitet mit nach Bad Saulgau:

Bernd
Micha
Hauke
Rudi -> kommt mit
Manne ?  -> bitte hier kurz melden
Martin ? -> bitte hier kurz melden


Abfahrt: 15:55 Uhr Winter, nächster Stop 16 Uhr Micha zuhause abholen


----------



## Mann (24. Juni 2009)

Hi Jungs,

mit RR oder mit MTB????
Habe mein RR an den Nagel gehängt:kotz::kotz::kotz:...(verkauft....)

Gruß Manne


----------



## mtb_radler (24. Juni 2009)

Ok Route den RR-FNR steht:


In Zahlen: Riederich-Bad Saulgau-OMV 172km, ca.1600hm.... hab jetzt aufgehört mit kürzen und modfizieren, nicht dass Ihr noch nen BonusTrack wollt 


Bitte jedes RR vorne und hinten mit Licht

grüße


----------



## Bube (24. Juni 2009)

zweihundertfünf waren versprochen ZWEIHUNDERTFÜNF !
Ich will sofort meine zweihundertfünef wiederhaben...

Sonst fahr ich vorher auf den Jusi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmolke (24. Juni 2009)

Hi Jungs,

RR ist nicht mehr.... RR fährt jetzt in Hamburg...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mann (25. Juni 2009)

Ich melde mich somit vom offiziellen FNR-RR ab.....
Martin muss dann herhalten... 
dann mache ich einen Inoffiziellen FNR-MTB.....mit 205 km (zweihundertfünf ) "ECHTE" 
Tübingen, Rottenburg, Horb, Empfingen, Stetten, Balingen, Laufen, Bitz, Feldhausen, Mechingen, Bolberg, Rossberg, Gönningen...
"""ohne Garmin:kotz:"""""" da er gerade defekt  ist.....
-Licht 
-2xAkku 
-min. 4 Liter getränke 
-min. 3 x vesper 

Gruß Manne 

205 km bleiben........egal ob RR oder MTB.....

Martin dein Neuer Renner auf den Bild ist ja der Hammer......




Bube schrieb:


> zweihundertfünf waren versprochen ZWEIHUNDERTFÜNF !
> Ich will sofort meine zweihundertfünef wiederhaben...
> 
> Sonst fahr ich vorher auf den Jusi


----------



## Bube (25. Juni 2009)

@Manne: Würde Dir ohne weiteres zutrauen, daß Du
Bad Saulgau auch auf deinem MTB mitfährst. Dann 
wärst Du vielleicht mal ausgelastet 

@Achensee-ler: Da ich Freitag erst um 13 Uhr los kann, 
ratet mal, wann ich dann geschätzt dort bin ?
-> 17:30 Uhr 
Was ists denn das für ne Uhrzeit, Freitags ? 
Ist das Schicksal oder Fügung 
Und wenn dann - natürlich nur aus Zufall/Gewohnheit - das Lämpchen dran wäre, an meinem Gaul...
Ja was dann ?  
Bin ich dann allein  
Sing ich dann "Allein Allein.... Allein Allein...."  

Bitte stellt euch nicht vor: "Sun-downer auf der Alm, dann die Trail-Abfahrt im Alpenglühn..."


Edit: Ich hab die Strecke für den FNR: GEISELJOCH bei Nacht, schöner Aufsteig, anfangs Teer, dann Trail bis zum Joch.
Runter wieder annähernd selbige Strecke, bieter sich doch echt an... sind 70 km, davon nur die Hälfte bergauf...Achensee liegt auf 
9hundertundpaarzerquetschte...Geiseljoch zwozwo....hoffentlich....

Da wär es doch schön, wenn noch welche dabei wären 
Vor allem auch solche vielleicht, die am Samstag mit
ihrer Holden cruisen 
So als Ausgleich....für entgangenen Lustgewinn....


----------



## mtb_radler (25. Juni 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Und wenn dann - natürlich nur aus Zufall/Gewohnheit - das Lämpchen dran wäre, an meinem Gaul...
> Ja was dann ?
> Bin ich dann allein
> Sing ich dann "Allein Allein.... Allein Allein...."
> ...



mensch micha,

mußte bei deiner Fahrzeitberechnung schon grinsen, 
weiter unten in Deinem text dann laut loslachen 
(reaktion meiner Kunden  neugier, warum lacht der ? wegen mir ? was falsches gefragt ?...er schaut in den Monitor und lacht wieder ...... an mir kanns nicht liegen .... naja der hat´se wohl nichtmehr alle...).

Nun es ist Freitag, und da hat man nen FNR zu fahren...
Licht wird miteingepackt und wenn zwischen Freitagmittagstour und Samstagstour noch ein FNR passt  nehmer denn mit

der immernoch grinsende


----------



## Bube (25. Juni 2009)

Hey Bernd,
Du hast einen zumgrinsenbringenden Schreibstil 

Bis dann, wenn´s wieder dunkel wird


----------



## Mann (25. Juni 2009)

Wäre am Freitag den 03.07.2009....ne MTB-FNR geplant?????
Hätte nämlich einen größeren Einkehrschwung als Vorgabe.....machbar???
So ab 21:30/22:00 Uhr (Bernd Micha)


----------



## Bube (25. Juni 2009)

Nachtrag zum Geiseljoch-FNR.
Das wäre der obere Teil der Rückfahrt vom Joch.
Man denke sich noch den Sundowner im Rücken dazu...:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T46RGehhcl8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Geiseljoch-Abfahrt, Teil 1 (Trail)[/ame]


----------



## mtb_radler (25. Juni 2009)

aber da muß Haukes Kamera an den Lenker, das sieht echt super aus !

Die Wochenend-Bike-Entscheidung  zwischen Plastik und Alubike ist somit wieder offen

gruß


----------



## tretentreten (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Freaks melde mich auch mal wieder  würde natürlich liebend gerne mitradeln bekomme aber am FR. Besuch, mit dem ich Sa. So. die Alb erklimme.und da ich immer noch zwei defekte geländeräder habe muß ich auf 23 bereifung ausweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (25. Juni 2009)

tretentreten schrieb:


> hallo freaks melde mich auch mal wieder  Würde natürlich liebend gerne mitradeln bekomme aber am fr. Besuch, mit dem ich sa. So. Die alb erklimme.und da ich immer noch zwei defekte geländeräder habe muß ich auf 23 bereifung ausweichen.



2 ?


----------



## Bube (26. Juni 2009)

tretentreten schrieb:


> Hallo Freaks melde mich auch mal wieder  würde natürlich liebend gerne mitradeln bekomme aber am FR. Besuch, mit dem ich Sa. So. die Alb erklimme.und da ich immer noch zwei defekte geländeräder habe muß ich auf 23 bereifung ausweichen.




RR-FNR, etwas lauter:  heute RR-FNR


----------



## Mann (26. Juni 2009)

habe immer noch kein Feedback..........
MICHA BERND
Wäre am Freitag den 03.07.2009....ne MTB-FNR geplant?????
Hätte nämlich einen größeren Einkehrschwung als Vorgabe.....machbar???
So ab 21:30/22:00 Uhr (Bernd Micha)


----------



## mtb_radler (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Mann, D`schuldigung wir sind derart im RR fieber.....

Am 3.7. findet auch ein FNR (MTB) statt aber so wie es aussieht vom Geiseljoch runter---> kucksch du video von bube!


Gruß


----------



## Bube (26. Juni 2009)

Moin Manne,
mann bin ich erschrocken, als Du so laut gerufen hast 

Wußte nicht, daß es sooo dringend ist.

Ausserdem war ich etwas irritiert, da wir
- immer einkehren
- die Aufenthaltszeit beim Einkehren immer für jeden gepaßt hat
- wir selten im vorhinein die genaue Anfangs- und End-Uhrzeit des Stopps vorher wußten
- sogar die Lokation sich oft spontan ergeben hat.
- wir immer auf alle Bedürfnisse der Mitradler zu jeder Zeit eingegangen sind.

Bin dann mal zum Kalender....
...zurück: Ich selbst (und Bernd und Hauke) sind an dem WE am Achensee und können
den Deutschen FNR nicht mitmachen. 
Aber gegebenfalls werden wir die Öschis in diesen
Dingen missionieren.

Jedoch ist unser Gründungsmitglied Eddi BikeRepairMan
bestimmt für solche Sachen zu haben.
Ausserdem ist Rudi im Schwabenland und so kommen bestimmt einige zusammen.


Hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


Gruß

Micha


----------



## Mann (26. Juni 2009)

Der Hintergrund wäre folgender....ich würde FRN Meiner   -Feier vorziehen.....
Dann könnten Wir gemeinsam noch etwas 

Oder Micha/Bernd was alternatives.....




Bube schrieb:


> Moin Manne,
> mann bin ich erschrocken, als Du so laut gerufen hast
> 
> Wußte nicht, daß es sooo dringend ist.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (26. Juni 2009)

Mann schrieb:


> ....ich würde FRN Meiner   -Feier vorziehen.....



Ja, bei solchen Prioritäten, da darf man(n) wirklich laut rufen 

Das müssen wir hinbekommen, daß das gefeiert wird ! -> Die Woche drauf ?

Kleine Frage wg. deiner Uhrzeit: ...ab 21:30/22:00...  Wolltest Du auf deiner eigenen Geb.-Feier kurz vorbeifahren ?


----------



## Mann (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte die Feier exclusiv dem FNR on the Road vorbehalten....




Bube schrieb:


> Ja, bei solchen Prioritäten, da darf man(n) wirklich laut rufen
> 
> Das müssen wir hinbekommen, daß das gefeiert wird ! -> Die Woche drauf ?
> 
> Kleine Frage wg. deiener Uhrzeit: ...ab 21:30/22:00...  Wolltest Du auf deiner eigenen Geb.-Feier kurz vorbeifahren ?


----------



## britta-ox (26. Juni 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> zweihundertfünf waren versprochen ZWEIHUNDERTFÜNF !
> Ich will sofort meine zweihundertfünef wiederhaben...
> 
> Sonst fahr ich vorher auf den Jusi


 


mtb_radler schrieb:


> Ok Route den RR-FNR steht:
> 
> 
> In Zahlen: Riederich-Bad Saulgau-OMV 172km, ca.1600hm.... hab jetzt aufgehört mit kürzen und modfizieren, nicht dass Ihr noch nen BonusTrack wollt


Das kommt davon, wenn man kurz mal nicht aufpasst. Jetzt hätt ich euch um ein Haar verpasst!

Was führt euch denn nach Saulgau? Ox ist doch viel schöner
Und Bube hätte seine zweihundertfünf

Also übelegts euch, läppische 35km und ein Steakwecken extra 
Bier ist im Haus, Feuer brennt und bei bei mir ist richtig was los, da rennen momentan 12 Buben im Garten rum, die allesamt übernachten, da werdet ihr nicht mal auffallen. Und vermutlich werdet ihr froh sein, zwischendrin mal eure Klamotten trocknen zu können, es gewittert nämlich ringsum. Passt auf, es donnert schon und wos donnert sind auch Blitze nicht weit.

Wünsch euch gute Fahrt

Grüße 
Britta


----------



## Bube (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Britta, 
danke für die herzliche Einladung 
Mein Junior hatte über´s WE ein Fußballturnier dort 
und da kamen die Fans mit den Bikes angereist 


Danke @Bernd, der eine super schöne Tour zusammengestellt hat.
Eine wunderschöne Anfahrt und auf dem tollen Rückweg
sogar extra ein stundenlanges Feuerwerk der allerersten Güte organisiert : DANKE 
Dieses ging gerade noch aus, bevor wir drunter durch fahren konnten. 
Unvergesslich 


@Ritzelkarle: Schade, daß du nicht dabei warst 
@BikeRepairMan: Wieder im Lande


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (29. Juni 2009)

Heilo,
melde mich wieder aus dem Ur..... zurück. Alles heile und ziemlich ausgehungert (nicht der Magen) radeln und sonst ...... 

Haltet mich mal auf dem laufenden was läuft den jetzt am Freitag oder Wochenende     Renner.... MTB....ich hätte auch noch ein altes Klapprad vorne einfach wie Hauke aber hinten nur 2 Gänge.

Termin Nagoldausfahrt usw. was ist den sonst noch geplant ?
Wer und wann fährt Richtung Karwendel ?

Gruss


----------



## Bube (29. Juni 2009)

Hoi BikeRepairMan!
Wir hätten dich am Samstag früh um 0:45 Uhr 
gut gebrauchen können. 
In Mittelstadt   Welch Ironie des Schicksals 

@All: kann leider am Dienstag nicht mitradeln. (Fortbildung)


----------



## Bube (30. Juni 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> :::Schwarzwald-FNR:  17.7 für alle ok ?



Hallo  FNRer: Könntet Ihr euch bitte
zu dem Termin "outen"?

17.7.  Schwarzwald-FNR, mit dabei

- Micha
-...


----------



## mtb_radler (1. Juli 2009)

ich


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (1. Juli 2009)

17.07.09 geht bei mir nicht, da außer Landes.

Aber dann jederzeit allzeit bereit  

Gruss BRM


----------



## mtb_radler (1. Juli 2009)

> 17.07.09 geht bei mir nicht, da außer Landes.
> 
> Aber dann jederzeit allzeit bereit






mtb_radler schrieb:


> Um sich Freitags von der FNR-Pflichterfüllung zu berfreien, gibt es nur die Möglichkeit, die andere Teamies auch gewählt haben..... per Flugzeug das Land verlassen



Do hammers wieder..der wois scho wia macha..dem semmr nemme guat gnuag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (1. Juli 2009)

Wg. Schwarzwald-FNR: 
Es geht natürlich nicht an, daß hier einzelne glauben,
nicht in den dunklen schwarzen Wald mitzumüssen 

Ich beantrage deshalb jetzt gleich bei AKA einen Terminaufschub 
für die Tour. 


Grüße

Bube

PS.: Was ist ein BRM ?


----------



## mtb_radler (1. Juli 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> BikeRepairMan!



ich denke das...


----------



## Mann (1. Juli 2009)

Außer Landes........ Manne
Außer Landes........ Martin

so ab 31.07 wäre klasse..........






Bube schrieb:


> Wg. Schwarzwald-FNR:
> Es geht natürlich nicht an, daß hier einzelne glauben,
> nicht in den dunklen schwarzen Wald mitzumüssen
> 
> ...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (2. Juli 2009)

BRM- MTB Radler Volltreffer, den Namen habe glaube ich ja von Euch bekommen

Terminaufschub für Black Forest Trails  finde ich klasse

An alle FNR-ler die sich übers Wochenende lieber irgend wo in anderen Ländern rumtreiben wünsche ich Euch natürlich viel Spass.

Jetz mal zum aktuellen FNR, wenn jemand außer der Reihe evtl mitfahren möchte soll er sich bei mir rechtzeitig melden.
Abfahrtszeiten und Treffpunkt kann sich etwas verschieben. Zur Strecke da der Abschluß sich so um Tübingen abspielt werden wir uns im Schönbuch rumtreiben.
Viel KM, Viel Höhe, Hoher Schnitt :kotz::kotz::kotz: 
Kleines Vesperle ist ausreichend da spätestens um 10.00 eingekehrt wird. Flüssigen Treibstoff gibt es unterwegs auch.

Gruss


----------



## mtb_radler (7. Juli 2009)

hallo biker,

ich bin gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen und somit heute nicht mit am Start.


Den Alp-x-ern wünsch ich super viel Trail-Spaß


----------



## Bube (7. Juli 2009)

Hey, wünsche gute Besserung @Bernd.

(Jetzt soll es heute einmal nicht regnen, und schon 
fehlt unser Motivator... )

Und wenn wir dich anrufen, wo wir heute einkehren ?


Motto heute: Beuren
Guido: ich
Matschanteil: XXXXX
Panama: XX
...



Und ja, abmelden muß ich mich auch, für Freitag: Bin ausser Landes )


----------



## mtb_radler (7. Juli 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Und wenn wir dich anrufen, wo wir heute einkehren ?



...danke aber ich bin mich mal kurieren <----( komisches Wort hoffe es kommt von kur und nicht von kurier, sonst muss ich ja doch radeln)

grüsse


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Bernd, gute Besserung und dann bis am 21.07.09 da bin ich wieder zurück  

Micha, Beuren ist sehr rutschig, aber macht nichts dem Wetterbericht nach wird es auf der ALP X ab Freitag auch ziemlich Nass und rutschig werden.  

Gruss bis Später


----------



## Ritzelkarle (7. Juli 2009)

aha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (7. Juli 2009)

Ritzelkarle schrieb:


> aha



 zahnloser Ritzelkarle


----------



## Ritzelkarle (7. Juli 2009)

Merke !!!!!!!!

FNR TESTET : Kraft F1 x Hebelarm x Ritzelkarle . Das ERGEBNIS ist erschütternd für die Japanische Antriebsschmiede : *NO GO !!!!*

XTR tauchd NIX !!!. Besser mal bei der Firma Gesenkschmiede Henning Metzingen anfragen

Euer FRN Antriebsparttester .


----------



## Bube (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo FNRer,

leider  muß ich für kommenden Freitag absagen.

Am Freitag druff würde ich gerne wieder mitmachen 


Grüße

Bube


----------



## Bube (15. Juli 2009)

Noch ein Bildchen vom WE:
An welche Zeit erinnert mich das nur


----------



## Bube (16. Juli 2009)

Und noch viele unter "Fotos"


----------



## mtb_radler (16. Juli 2009)

ich werde Morgen ein passiver FNR-der sein, soll heißen ich fahr nicht mit, dem Rest viel Spaß


TRAUMhafte Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (16. Juli 2009)

meinst du diese Zeit ?


----------



## panzer-oddo (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr Ice-Rider,

ich verfolge ab und an euren thread, dabei hab ich gelesen, dass ihr bei euren Night-Rides auch bis auf die Münsinger Alb kommt. In dieser Gegend findet am 31.07.09 ein "kleines" 2-Stunden Teamrennen für 2er Teams statt, Start ist auf dem Sportgelände des WSV Mehrstetten um 18.30 Uhr.

Flyer, Ausschreibung, Streckenbeschreibung und ein Streckenprofil findet ihr auf http://www.wsv-mehrstetten.deunter `Downloads´, das Rennen heißt SauHeld-Cup.

Für euch ist das vermutlich bischen zu lasch, aber ihr könntet ja hochradeln, mitfahren, danach am Weizenstand den Elektrolythaushalt ausgleichen und wieder ins Tal rollen (Beleuchtung ist bei euch ja kein Problem).

viele Grüße von der Alb,

ali


----------



## Ritzelkarle (20. Juli 2009)

Servus . Das hört sich gut an . Heimatort meiner Freundin .Jungs das wär doch was .STIMMUNG GAUDI SPASS UND SPIEL (und danach am Wb-Stand ), viel Vergnügen FNR


----------



## Bube (20. Juli 2009)

Servus, das hört sich gut an.

Gerne können wir mit dem Bussle hoch, nicht daß die Jungs vor uns starten 
Runter per Rad, Hauke wird u.U. Samstags dann das Bussel wieder unterkarren ?
Aber natürlich nur, wenn wir nicht rechtzeitig loskommen.
Wann wäre "rechtzeitig"?


----------



## panzer-oddo (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Natürlich dürft ihr auch mit dem Bussle kommen, es würde uns sehr freuen Euch begrüßen zu dürfen! Mit Ritzelkarle habt ihr ja schone einen halben "Ortskundigen".

@Ritzelkarle
Für Dich ist diese Veranstaltung ja dann wohl Pflicht, die Welt ist scheinbar klein (zumindest hier oben im Dorf..)...bin mal gespannt wen Du da mitbringst (ich meine jetzt die Freundin)...

Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung,

gruß ali


----------



## Bube (20. Juli 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> meinst du diese Zeit ?



JAAAAA 

DANKE  @EDV-Guru

Jetzt hab ich einen neuen Bildschirm-Hintergrund !!!!!


----------



## Bube (20. Juli 2009)

Ritzelkarle schrieb:


> ...und danach am Wb-Stand ...



Spaß und Spiel am Weiber-Stand ?


----------



## Ritzelkarle (21. Juli 2009)

Letzten Freitag trotzten NUR 2 dem SCHEISSSSSSSSSSS Wetter !!! Rudi und meinereiner .
Herrrrrrrlich 45 min Sonne und dann 4.0 Stunden MONSUN . 
Ab und zu dachten wir das dort am fernen Firnament der nette ältere Herr mit dem großen Holzschiff und den Tieren an Bord zu sehen sei , aber er schiffte doch nicht in unsere Richtung . 
MERKE : Nur die HARTEN KOMMEN IN DEN GARTEN ! Und natürlich auch die FRONTEINBLÄTTLER !
Alseits den FNR Gruß : Heeeeaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bube (22. Juli 2009)

Servus Ali,

da wir ja von weiters her anreisen:
Gibt es die Möglichkaeit von Einzelstarts ?
D.H.: Einer-Teams
Wir würden dann doch gerne 2 h fahren und nicht eine
davon rumsitzen...?

Bitte um Info!


Gruß

Michael



panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Natürlich dürft ihr auch mit dem Bussle kommen, es würde uns sehr freuen Euch begrüßen zu dürfen! Mit Ritzelkarle habt ihr ja schone einen halben "Ortskundigen".
> 
> ...


----------



## Bube (22. Juli 2009)

Wer fährt denn nu mit ?

Micha
...
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischerman (22. Juli 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Servus Ali,
> 
> da wir ja von weiters her anreisen:
> Gibt es die Möglichkaeit von Einzelstarts ?
> ...



Hallo Michael,

eine Einzelwertung ist leider nicht vorgesehen. Aber ich denke, auch bei nur einer Stunde fahren, wird das eine spaßige Veranstaltung werden. Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall schon drauf.
Ihr könnt ja dann noch Überstunden am WB-Stand machen, dann lohnt sich die Fahrt hoffentlich ;-)

Gruß aus Mehrstetten
Martin


----------



## panzer-oddo (22. Juli 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Servus Ali,
> 
> da wir ja von weiters her anreisen:
> Gibt es die Möglichkaeit von Einzelstarts ?
> ...



Servus Michael,

wie Martin bereits erwähnte sind Einzelfahrer bis jetzt nicht vorgesehen. Für Euch "langstreckler" ist das doch mal eine gute Gelegenheit ein paar Vollgasrunden hinzubrennen und den Puls mal richtig hochzujagen. Wenn ihr nach jeder Runde wechselt, wirds bei Rundenzeiten um 8.30 min sicher nicht langweilig. Oder einer fährt die erste Hälfte und der andere erkundet solange die wunderschöne Landschaft oder schaut Fussball (gleich neben der Wechselzone wird gekickt)

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung!

gruß ali


----------



## jonibeck (23. Juli 2009)

Tach Jungs,

wie siehts denn mit morgen 24.07 aus? Einkehren könntet ihr optimal in Urach aufm Marktplatz. Da findet am Fr so zwischen 12 und 1 Uhr die Laurenzia statt. Das wär doch das richtige, um euren Beinen noch den Rest zu geben. (Wobei ich da Angst um eure Räder hätte. Urach ist was Diebstahl angeht, ein heißes Pflaster...)

Ganz ausgenommen davon, wo ihr jetzt einkehrt, muss ich evtl. aus Automangel Volleyball sausen lassen und würde mich evtl. anschließen. Vorraussetzung dafür wär, dass ihr irgendwo an der Nähe von Seeburg vorbeifahrt und wenn ich vor 22 Uhr nicht wieder in Seeburg wär, wäre die Frage, ob mir jemand beleuchtungstechnisch aushelfen könnte.

Wenn das irgendwie machbar wäre, wär ich dabei. Ihr könnt ja mal schauen ob sich das irgendwie mit eurem Plan (soferns überhaupt einen gibt?) vereinbaren lässt.


Gruß Joni


----------



## Ritzelkarle (23. Juli 2009)

Hoi  Ali Hoi Martin und auch unsere Jungs 

Klar be dabei !!!! Mai Holde kommd nadierlich als AIGEBORANE au .
Egal haubdsach schbass ond fahra.
Ih deng`g s wird auf älle Fäll a Gaude .
S gohd om nix !!!! Renna fahra isch eh edd onsr Sach (Edgars Fresspausa frsauad eh da Schnidd - abr genau dees machd ons aus "Zamma vord ond zamma hoim")


----------



## Bube (24. Juli 2009)

Hi Joni!

Wir kennen uns bis jetzt noch nicht, aber das wird sich heute abend ändern 

Wir fahren um 17:30 Uhr Sternzeit mit unseren galaktischen Bikes Richtung Urach. 
Wir wären um 18:15 auf dem Marktplatz Urach oder dann später in Seeburg.
Wir treffen uns jetzt wo und wann ?


Motto: WIR  

Gruß

Micha

P.S.: u.U. Handy-Nr. per PN


----------



## mtb_radler (24. Juli 2009)

wie bereits angekündigt bin ich heute nicht dabei .....viel Spaß


----------



## Bube (24. Juli 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> wie bereits angekündigt bin ich heute nicht dabei .....viel Spaß



Hallo... Bist du ausser Landes ?  

Und mit Mehrstetten, wie siehts dabei aus ?
Irgendwann ist dort Anmeldeschluß...

Grüße

Bube


----------



## mtb_radler (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo... Bist du ausser Landes ? ......fast, weit ist es nichtmehr

Und mit Mehrstetten, wie siehts dabei aus ?
Irgendwann ist dort Anmeldeschluß...    ............ da bin ich dabei, es sei denn Mehrstetten ist auch außer Landes .....ein FNR auf Plastik  mit Jägerbegleitung  ??


----------



## jonibeck (24. Juli 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi Joni!
> Wir kennen uns bis jetzt noch nicht, aber das wird sich heute abend ändern
> 
> Wir fahren um 17:30 Uhr Sternzeit mit unseren galaktischen Bikes Richtung Urach.
> ...


Hallo Micha,

wenn ihr eh durch Seeburg rollt würd ich sagen, 18:45 in Seeburg (große Kreuzung). Ich bin dann schon bissel früher da, so dass ihr nicht warten müsst falls ihr mit Mach 3 gen Seeburg schießt. Ansonsten kann ich auch gern nach Urach kommen.

Handynummer bekommste per PN. Wie sieht denn das Programm aus? Werd ich wieder in Seeburg abgeliefert bevor die Dunkelheit sie Sonne verschluckt oder hilft jemand mit Lichtern aus? Falls ihr wirklich vorhabt in Urach einzukehren würd ich mitm Auto nach kommen, da ich Abends eh noch nach Urach gehen will. 

Gruß Joni

Edith fragt, wie's jetzt aussieht. Muss evtl. noch mein Auto abschleppen und kann daher nicht 100%ig sagen, ob's mir bis dahin reicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (24. Juli 2009)

- ok, Treff in Seeburg. 
Wir bringen Lampe mit.
Allerdings würden wir gerne in Grafenberg einkehren, da hier
einige Kumpels feiern.


Bis später


Micha + Hauke + ..


----------



## Bube (24. Juli 2009)

Da wir hier doch unter uns sind:







Edith hat noch einen gefunden:




*Duckundweg*


----------



## Bube (25. Juli 2009)

Moin Joni!

Vielen Dank für´s Guiden. 
Es war supi, mit dem Lokal von Seeburg die Spitzkehren
am oberen Ende des Ermstal zu biken! 

Wir werden die Trails "Joni-Gedächnis-Runde"  taufen 

Inklusive schieben und tragen, genau so wie wir es lieben 

Sobald als möglich werden wir uns im unteren Ermstal und um den Neuffen herum revanchieren.
Das nennen wir dann "Mega-Alb-Valanche" 


Schönes Wochenende,

Micha


----------



## jonibeck (25. Juli 2009)

Tach! Hat die Luft noch bis heim gehalten? Ich hab erst in der Dusche bemerkt wie dreckig ich eigentlich war ^^. Fands auch sehr lustig und entspannt und erstaunlich, wie Hm-tauglich meine Beine doch noch sind. Der Pobbes ist auch nicht wund (und das ohne Pampers!). Ich bedank mich ebenfalls für das Lupine-Erlebnis. Sobald ich mal wieder nen Freitag frei hab, werd ich mich bei euch melden! Wobei ich in letzter Zeit eh regelmäßig mitles. Bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß Joni


----------



## Bube (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo FNRer,
der Sauheld-Cup in Mehrstetten für kommenden Freitag
hat heute Nennungssschluß.


Vermutlich mitradeln werden:


- Hauke und Bernd -> FNR1: Das Bergstraßen-Team
- Edgar und Michael  -> FNR 2: Repairman and assistance


Bitte Änderungen bis um die Mittagszeit  bekanntgeben, damit ich
unsere Teams nachmittags anmelden kann.

Wann wir dann Freitag losfahren, müssen wir überdenken, da:
_Zeitplan: 17-18 Uhr: Streckenbesichtigung
*17-18 Uhr: Startnummernausgabe*
18.15 Uhr: Fahrerbesprechung im Start/Ziel-Bereich
18.30 Uhr: Start aller Klassen
20.30 Uhr: Finalrunde
ca. 21.30 Uhr: Siegerehrung_


----------



## mtb_radler (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Michael,

danke für die Organisation.... Lothar und Sohn Michi bilden auch ein 2er Team

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (27. Juli 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> .... Lothar und Sohn Michi bilden auch ein 2er Team...






Boah ehhhhh....

Wenn ich jetzt den meinen frag, gibt das eine ungerade Zahl....


----------



## mtb_radler (27. Juli 2009)

Michael, wenn Vater und Sohn ein Team bilden möchten hat das höchste Priorität, dann mobilisieren wir noch nen weiteren Fahrer oder machen 3 2er Teams mit 5 Fahrern....in Mathe warn wir noch nie gut



kannst Du bitte die Lothis mit anmelden 


Gruß


----------



## Bube (27. Juli 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Michael, wenn Vater und Sohn ein Team bilden möchten hat das höchste Priorität, dann mobilisieren wir noch nen weiteren Fahrer oder machen 3 2er Teams mit 5 Fahrern....in Mathe warn wir noch nie gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Du berührst mich  

Teamaufstellung neu:

- Hauke und sein Jäger -> Team: FNR1: Deutschland Bob 1
- Edgar und Bernd -> Team: FNR 2: BikeRepairMan and The Waterman
- Lothar und Michi -> Team: Follow us... if you can 
- Micha und Philipp -> Team: Father and Son


Änderungswünsche bekanntgeben, sonst wird so von mir heute angemeldet.



Ich könnt schon los


----------



## Bube (28. Juli 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Du berührst mich
> 
> Teamaufstellung neu:
> 
> ...



Es haben sich noch weitere Fahrer angekündigt !


- Drill-Sergeant Jürgen macht dem Jäger Beine 
- Jojo himself kommt mit und sucht noch Partner...

... Die beinhalteten Sportgetränke während der Veranstaltung locken die Schwaben hinter dem Ofen vor ..


Stand jetzt: - Freitag, Abfahrt um 16:30 Uhr beim Jürgen/Drill-Sergeant
    Bitte etwas vorher dasein, wg. Räderverladung ins Bussle.
Für jene, welche auf dem Bike direkt nach Mehrstetten radeln wollen/können: Treff dort nicht nach 17:30 Uhr.


----------



## Bube (29. Juli 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> ...Es haben sich noch weitere Fahrer angekündigt !...



Hejaaa!

Jetzt sind wir 8 Teams.....
...schnell die Meldung nach Mehrstetten durchkabeln....
...die müssen bestimmt noch Trinkflaschen und Getränke nachordern....
....hoffentlich gutes Wetter...

...Achtung alle: Lampen mitnehmen für Heimreise....
Highlight


----------



## Bube (29. Juli 2009)

Sauheld Cup

Teams:

Teamaufstellung :

- Hauke mit Jürgen K. ->      Team: "FNR 1: Deutschland Bob 1"
- Bernd  mit Michael S.->     Team: "FNR 2: Carbonverbieger"
- Edgar mit Philipp ->          Team "FNR 3: BikeRepairMan and Assistance"
- Lothar und Michi  ->         Team: "Father and Son"
- Joachim und Michael G ->  Team: "Bergnaufradler"
- Simon und Günter ->        Team: "Kurbelverbieger"
- Margit und Birgit  ->         Team: "Die Absteiger"
- Martin und Marcus           Team: "M & Ms"


Es fahren 10 Personen ab Grafenberg mit, der Rest kommt separat.
Hauke
Jürgen
Bernd
Michael S.
Edgar
Philipp
Lothar
Michi
Jojo
Michi G.

Abfahrt Freitag um 16:30hr bei Jürgen K

Fahrdienst: 
1) Michi G. mit Bussle, Platz für 13 Räder  -> bitte eine Decke oder Tuch mitbringen als Transportschutz zwischen die Räder
2) Michael S. mit Bussle / 9-Sitzer

Lampen mitbringen, für die Heimreise 

Highlight


----------



## mtb_radler (29. Juli 2009)

Ein riesen großes DANKE an die Organisation  

und nochwas für unseren Meister der Umsetztechnik

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/die-trail-videos-der-mb-leser-platz-1.234228.2.htm


----------



## Bube (29. Juli 2009)

Hei Bernd, danke für den Link !

Hier mein Fred, nach dem Dienstag-Icerider:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6179464#post6179464

Dabei besonders die Filme bei vimeo,
gemacht vom 525Reiner.
zb.: [ame="http://vimeo.com/3136883"]helius 4 on Vimeo[/ame]
Insgesamt 12 Stück,


----------



## panzer-oddo (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo Icerider,

*SENSATIONELL* wie ihr mobil macht in Richtung Mehrstetten! Respekt!

Die Mehrstetter freuen sich, Euch begrüßen zu dürfen! So wie das aussieht, steht einem lustigen Rennen nichts mehr im Wege (sogar die Strecke wird langam trocken). 

@bube
Ihr müßt tatsächlich Trinkflaschen selber mitbringen, es gibt aber Getränke  (zum selber in Flaschen füllen oder zum aus Bechern sa..en) im Bereich Wechselzone und vielleicht sogar ein paar Bananenbreggl

Falls noch jemand irgendwelche fragen bzgl. SauHeld-Cup hat, entweder hier oder PN, 

gruß ali


----------



## Bube (30. Juli 2009)

Ein kleines Videöchen für die Schmalspurfahrer unter uns:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWOVRHVZFjk"]YouTube - Trialbiker[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelkarle (31. Juli 2009)

Soooooooooooooooo  Männer !!!
Haid obad gild "POKAL ODER HOSPITAL" WEHE s hod koinr GEBISSABRIGG em Leng`gr .
NOINOINOI ! Libr a weng langsammr das dees WOIZA noh schmeggd .
Ah Woiza em Erschepfongszuaschdand ond noh noh da Ziddrer ond dia Biirflägga uffm Drikoo isch nix .
Ond ab Mondag NIX MEHR SCHEI... MAUNDABAIG .Guggad des med demm RENNRAD oh .


----------



## panzer-oddo (3. August 2009)

Servus IceRider!

Hiermit möchte ich mich in Namen unseres Teams für eure Teilnahme und Unterstützung beim Sauheld-Cup bedanken. 

Wenn man so einen Event zum ersten Mal durchzieht, läuft noch nicht alles so ganz entspannt, gerade deshalb ist man auf so sensationelle Starter wie euch angewiesen! 
Nach dem Zieleinlauf war z.B. eine so "nicht ganz entspannte" Situation, deshalb möchte ich mich bei euch entschuldigen für das etwas unkooperative Verhalten der Zeitnahme bei der Aufnahme eures Zielfotos
Für Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge haben wir immer ein offenes Ohr, vielleicht darf ich ja mal bei euch mitradlen, dann könnt ihr mich gleich persönlich beschimpfen.

Vielen Dank an alle IceRider,

gruß ali


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. August 2009)

Hey Ali,
hat Spaß gemacht bei Euch mitzuradeln und das mit dem Zielfoto hat ja auch funktioniert. Die Zeitmesser haben auch nur Ihren Job gemacht 

Aber wie sieht es den mit einer Auswertung aus ?

-Plazierung der Teams ?   Tabelle 

-Zeitmessung, gibt es die Rundenzeiten von jedem Team gelistet, es
wäre schon wenn die Einzelrundenzeiten zum einsehen wären.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## panzer-oddo (3. August 2009)

Servus Edgar,

auf http://www.wsv-mehrstetten.de ist unter Downloads eine Ergebnis-Tabelle zu finden und eine Liste mit den 5 schnellsten Rundenzeiten jedes Fahrers.

Gruß von dr Alb ra,

ali


----------



## mtb_radler (5. August 2009)

Heute Mittag gab´s mein Lieblingsgericht....man hab ich mich gefreut


----------



## Bube (6. August 2009)

Hallo FNRer,

zuerst einen schönen Gruß nach Mehrstetten:
TOP-Veranstaltung  DANKE 

Es hat uns allen super gefallen und wir hatten einen
tollen Abend 


Dann: Bei dieser Suppe könnte sogar der Suppenkasper
nicht anders und die Märchenbücher müßten umgeschrieben werden 

Weiter: Es geistert das neue, erste und einzige FNR-Logo im Internet umher....  


Vorschlag an den Designer: nur die 3 Buchstaben, ohne Übersetzung.
Dann wäre dies auf allen Vergrößerungen/Verkleinerungen wie Stempeln, Briefbögen, Anstecknadeln, Schnullern, sämtlichen Give-Aways und Brandings immer gut lesbar 

(Er-)Bitte bei Gelegenheit neuen Vorschlag. Die FNR-Saison fängt bald wieder an....
Ausserdem: Wer hat a wengle Erfahrung im WEB-Designing: Würde gerne
eine eigene FNR-Homepage machen. Was brauch ich dazu ? Crash-Kurs?


Grüße

Micha


----------



## aka (6. August 2009)

Mein Rat: Teufelszeug, fang das nicht an.
Was ist dir lieber: radfahren oder Web Design


----------



## Bube (7. August 2009)

Nachtrag zum Sauheldcup:


----------



## Bube (7. August 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> ....Ausserdem: Wer hat a wengle Erfahrung im WEB-Designing: Würde gerne
> eine eigene FNR-Homepage machen. Was brauch ich dazu ? Crash-Kurs?



Hey Bernd, wie wär´s: FNR-WebMaster ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (7. August 2009)

Hallo FNR-der und Gäste,

heute findet der 2. RR-FNR in der Geschichte der Freitag-Night-Rider statt ! 

Leitung: Hauke
Waffe: 28" Asphaltschneider mit Front und Hecklicht
Start: 17:30 Bäckerei Winter, Riederich

bis dann..


----------



## Ritzelkarle (7. August 2009)

Also nun ! Da ich heute mal der FÜHRER sein soll (hat die "Mehrheit" beschlossen )
Es wird mit Blick in fremde Kreise Beuerlich bis Kirchlich begonnen dann Kaiserlich übergehend zum Wäschen um dann mit Blick auf Reben uns bei Baach an der Ruhestätte des Frühen Mannes nach oben zu schrauben . Am Zusammenschluss zweier Wasserführungen werden wir uns über das alte Grinario hinweg nach Niuwirit nun endlich unserer Heimat nähern .
Wer WEIS wohin die Reise geht ?
Insaidr onlii !!!
Ich denke es werden so 245 km und ca 4210 Hm sein , Kein Problem für FNRler . Also MEMMEN bitte zu Hause bleiben .


----------



## Bube (8. August 2009)

...meine Beine, ohhhh meine Beine...


----------



## Ritzelkarle (8. August 2009)

Jungs das war einfach HERRRRRRRLICH !!! Um so schöner wenn man EUCH dabei hat . Das machen nur die Besch.... ! Oder sind wir evtl. doch normal ? Helft mir ich hab immer noch nicht genug ! Was soll ich tun ? Bube was machst Du denn 1 WOCHE OHNE BIKE ? Puhhhh das muß verdammt hart sein . MEINE Holde sagt gerade das Du Dich evtl von dem ganzen Sch... ERHOLEN tust . Das glaub ich nicht (dui schbennd)

Stemmt gar et!!!    (Für diesen SATZ bin nicht ich verantwortlich )
Wünsch Euch (ach ja Holde auch) OINAWÄAG an scheeeeeena Urlaub .


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. August 2009)

Hey Ritzelkarle,
deine Tourauswahl war Klasse bin sehr zufrieden.... bin um ca. 1.30 zu Hause gewesen.

Normal  Was ist den abnormal wenn man abends um ca. 22.00 mal kurz drüber nachdenkt ob man 75 KM direkt oder 100 KM mit ner kleinen Schleife nach Hause fährt. Die 100 KM war eine weise Entscheidung, nach unserem kleinen Vesperle bei Mac Doof war dies auch kein Problem.

Gruss  the Machine


----------



## mtb_radler (10. August 2009)

Auch wenn es manche falsch verstehen....ich sag es trotzdem

@Hauke:  Danke für die schöne Nacht, du warst super und hast mich total
              fertig gemacht

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (14. August 2009)

Hallo FNRer !

melde mich hier kurz aus Malle. 
Supi Wetter, toller Strand, lecker Eis und und und....

Mutiere hier zum Female Nigh Rider 

Ich wünsche euch einen tollen FNR und freue mich auf unsere nächste gemeinsame
Ausfahrt.
Und auf kommendes Frühjahr, denn die Berge hier sehen echt phämomenal aus 

Mein Ziel für 2010: Albstadt beim ersten Anlauf unter 4 h


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. August 2009)

FNR Aufruf,

Wenn sich auch der eine oder andere wieder ohne große Genehmigung im Ausland rumtreibt, gibt es einen FNR  
Wer ist den heute Abend ab 17.30 Riederich mit dabei ??? 
Kurze Rückinfo.........
Wer hat evtl. Lust schon um ca.16.00 eine kleine Warm Up Jusi Tour einzulegen  ??? 
Melden.

Wenn sich heute Abend niemand bereit erklärt  werde ich eine Tour auf bekannten Wegen mit nuf und runter leiten. (Bringt dann bessser Geländefahrrad und nicht den Kafferacer mit) 

Gruss BRM


----------



## mtb_radler (14. August 2009)

Unserem Masterguide noch viel Sand zwischen den Zehen, rießige kugeln Eis und ab und zu ein Heferadler ...grüße an die Familie

@heutige FNR´ler:  ich mach Sommerpause !


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. August 2009)

Der eine auf Male und der andere in der Pause, Euch viel Spaß und bis nächste Woche.....
(In Zukunft geht das nur noch mit dem Gelben vom Doc. oder mit ner Reisrücktritt)

Und wer fährt jetzt mit mir , ich fürchte mich doch Nachts allein im Wald.


----------



## Ritzelkarle (14. August 2009)

Rotz !!!!! Muß meinen Sch...... noch erledigen . Meine Tochter kommt auch noch HEUTE um 17.00 Uhr zu mir da wir Morgen um 10.00 in den Urlaub fahren .
Eigentlich hab ich NULL BOCK aber Fam.Urlaub is nun auch mal Ok . ABER VERDAMMT NICHT MORGEN !! 
Ich geb nochmal BESCHEID . ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄh ! Manchmal könnt ich Kooooooooooooooooo........


----------



## Bube (16. August 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ... noch viel Sand zwischen den Zehen, rießige kugeln Eis und ab und zu ein Heferadler ...grüße



Hallo FNRer: Es ist abartiges Wetter (soviel Sonne halten glaub nur Beduinen und Oxis aus   )
@Hauke: Unmengen an Sand, rießige -schöne- Kugeln und tolles Panama sind auch was wert!
Danach-  über den eisigen Winter - helfen dann die Erinnerungen 
Wir können uns ja im bitterkalten, dunklen Winterpokal mit Anekdoten aus dem Sommerurlaub 
gegeseitig heiß machen 

Heya, es ist schön hier!


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (19. August 2009)

Hallo FNR-ler,
Aufruf, da am Freitag wieder eine etwas kleinere Manschaft an den Start geht, werde ich die Tour vorbereiten. Ich werde nach meiner letzten Woche durchgeführten Solofahrt dies nochmal auf ähnlicherweise wiederholen. 
-Rund um Dettingen/Urach rauf und runter 50 bis 60 Kehren sind auf jeden Fall mit dabei.
Start wie immer um 17.30 Bäcker Winter.

Gruss der
Ersatzguide


----------



## mtb_radler (20. August 2009)

Hallo Eddi, da ich noch ein AUA im Rücken habe wird´s bei mir nix..... hab ja auch noch Sommerpause 

Gruß


----------



## jonibeck (20. August 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hallo FNR-ler,
> Aufruf, da am Freitag wieder eine etwas kleinere Manschaft an den Start geht, werde ich die Tour vorbereiten. Ich werde nach meiner letzten Woche durchgeführten Solofahrt dies nochmal auf ähnlicherweise wiederholen.
> -Rund um Dettingen/Urach rauf und runter 50 bis 60 Kehren sind auf jeden Fall mit dabei.
> Start wie immer um 17.30 Bäcker Winter.
> ...


Hört sich gut an. Würde mich evtl anschließen. Wann/wo wärn Treffpunkt in Dettingen/Urach? (komme ja genau von den andere Richtung). Und gäbs wieder Aushilfslicht für mich?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. August 2009)

Alles klar Bernd, danke für Info und Dir eine gute Besserung.
Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt

Gruss Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. August 2009)

Hallo Joni,
der erste Albaufstieg würde ab Neuhausen losgehen, den kann ich aber auch noch ab Dettingen einbauen.

-Also Treffpunkt wäre wenn Du mitfährst um ca. 18.00 beim früheren Autohaus Keinath....
-Lampe kann ich Dir keine bieten, da ich nur eine habe....

Das Wetter soll am Freitag ja nicht so toll werden, bist dann trotzdem mit dabei ?


Gruss Edgar


----------



## jonibeck (20. August 2009)

Ich würde mal bis Freitag 16 Uhr abwarten. Schlechtes Wetter heißt wenig Licht. Ich meld mich einfach bis morgen um 4 nochmal..


Gruß Joni


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. August 2009)

O.K. aber dann sollten wir Tel. Nummer tauschen, da ich ab 13.00 nicht mehr in den Rechner schau.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## jonibeck (21. August 2009)

Sieht ja nett aus:
http://www.wetter24.de/de/home/wetter/radar/europa.html 
10:30 und 10:45 hauptsächlich ^^


----------



## Bube (22. August 2009)

Sieht auch nett aus ...

Oder: Was deutsche Mädels mit Rädern machen können 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b36Yi-Pb1wM#t=02m25s


----------



## Bube (22. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Mitfahrer vom Sauheld-Cup:

Vom Veranstalter gibt es Bilder der Veranstaltung unter:
http://picasaweb.google.de/Wintersp...?authkey=Gv1sRgCM_N-riAnNbDIw&feat=directlink


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (23. August 2009)

Moin Jungs !


Komme gerade "back from track" 

Von 6:15 bis 9:15; sun-uppener an den Höllenlöchern, Trail Trail Trail....
jetzt fein frühstücken...   mmmmmhhh


----------



## Ritzelkarle (24. August 2009)

Ach !!!
Das war genau Schichtwechsel . Grüße Euch !      " I am BACK !!! "
Gleich 4x Alb nauf ond naa . 1800 Höhe 92 Km .
Lägg meh ! Oiwoch ohne uich , ond faul em Schdual mema Buach endr oina Hodd ond en dr andra `s Woiza  , doh lässd oifach d kondition noch .
Morgen darf ich Euch führen . Mohl gugga moh noh !!


----------



## Bube (24. August 2009)

Hallo, mein Führer 


Freu mich drauf... könntest du mir dein Fernglas
mitbringen, damit wir die Gruppe deiner Spur 
nachführen können ? 


Heijaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelkarle (24. August 2009)

DU andere Gruppe ?


----------



## Bube (24. August 2009)

Ritzelkarle schrieb:


> DU andere Gruppe ?




Anfangs bin ich schon noch bei Dir.....
Aber ich war auf Malle ...


----------



## Ritzelkarle (24. August 2009)

AHA !!! Dick , Fett und Kugelrund ? Mit schwammigen Beinen ?
Auahhh muß mir ne Muskulatur stärkende und Fettverbrennungsstrecke suchen .


----------



## Bube (24. August 2009)

Heute erster Arbeitstag, da wollen wir es doch nicht übertreiben:

Werde kurzentschlossen um 17:30 Uhr eine RR-Tour machen 
Oder auch MTB... Entscheidung fällt kurzfristig 

Möcht wer mit ?


----------



## mtb_radler (24. August 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Heute erster Arbeitstag, da wollen wir es doch nicht übertreiben:
> 
> Möcht wer mit ?



wollen ja, können nein      viel spaß


----------



## Bube (24. August 2009)

Sodele, mal wieder "Back from Track"  

Gleiche Runde wie an der Sun-uppener-Tour,
nur den Felsdurchstieg zu den Wasserfällen gefunden
PHÄNOMENAL 

Dann die Wasserflasche am Mörike-Brünnele aufgefüllt
-> Das Wasser schmeckt besser als Warsteiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (25. August 2009)

*HAUKE !*

Du böser Junge du !  

Oute dich wenigstens    :
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=63904


----------



## Ritzelkarle (25. August 2009)

Sch.... erwischt !!!


----------



## Bube (25. August 2009)

Was haltet ihr von Schlauchlosreifen ?

Ich war immer skeptisch...:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_BsT8D9JYY&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Stans No Tubes[/ame]


----------



## mtb_radler (26. August 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Schlauchlosreifen ?
> 
> Ich war immer skeptisch...:



letzlich wird hier doch nicht der Vorteil von Schlauchlos gezeigt, sondern wir Wirkung von Dichtflüssigkeit...oder?

Bei unserem Radlerkollege führte eine Scherbe mit 5mm Schittlänge zum Tourabbruch da nixmehr dicht

Meine Winterlösung seit es FNR / IceRider gibt Mantel-Schlauch-Dichtflüssigkeit, das ist die beste Lösung um nicht bei -8Grad nen Platten rep. zu müssen und ich hab die Sauerei mit dem Dichtmittel im Schlauch und nicht in der Felge,bzw. Mantel.
Und bei  Durchstichen wie in dem Film ist es sofort wieder Dicht

gez. Dr.Prof. mtb_radler


----------



## Bube (26. August 2009)

Freitag nochmal kleine RR-Tour ?

Noch jemand Interesse ?


----------



## Ritzelkarle (27. August 2009)

Herrrrrrrlich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## Bube (27. August 2009)

Einwandfrei 

Hauke, denkst Du dir nochmals was aus?  
Als Alternative könnten wir auch die Wimsener Höhle nochmal anfahren...


Gerne auch eine Ausfahrt, bei welcher wir gegen 23 Uhr wieder zurück wären.

Dann könnte vielleicht auch Bernd mit


----------



## mtb_radler (27. August 2009)

Hallo,

hab leider noch keinen Plan ob´s klappt, wird eng aber ich schau dass ich heute Abend schon alles richte und poste dann....


----------



## Bube (28. August 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> ...Als Alternative könnten wir auch die Wimsener Höhle nochmal anfahren...



Oder die Andi-Stalzer-Nagold-Tour / Krone Sportwoche.
Da war ausser mir keiner dabei und die war 
Aber sind halt 140 km / 1300 Höhe.

Primär auszusuchen ist natürlich eine Runde, bei der alle mitkönnen !


----------



## mtb_radler (28. August 2009)

Guten Morgen,

bei mir wird´s nix , konnt gestern nichtsmehr vorbereiten und hab heut noch genug zu tun....Euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (28. August 2009)

ICH FAHR NICHT MIT HAUKE ALLEINE !  

MEINE FAMILIE BRAUCHT EINEN GESUNDEN VATER 


@Bernd: Und wenn wir nur eine ganz kleine Runde mit dem Renner drehen ?


----------



## Ritzelkarle (28. August 2009)

Klar Strecke hab ich zwei Varianten .
Planung würde stehen , ich hoffe nur das liebe Wetter macht mit . Ihr wisst ja 

"RENNER , ICH und REGEN" - NO GO !!!!


----------



## mtb_radler (28. August 2009)

Hallo Micha,

mit Hauke alleine grenzt an Selbstmord, da geb ich Dir recht

ich melde mich ca16:00Uhr bei dir per handy, dann kann ich´s abschätzen ob es klappt

Bruß Bernd


----------



## Ritzelkarle (28. August 2009)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!
Strecke is FERTIG . 
Wie im Leben so üblich , es gibt Höhen und Tiefen . Kollege Rudi M wird gegen 18.00 aus seiner Firma gezerrt .

Ich denke es reicht bis Sonnenaufgang


----------



## Bube (28. August 2009)

Für Hauke, damit der Jäger wieder jagen kann 
http://www.rohloff.de/de/produkte/speedhub/kettenfuehrung_cc/index.html


----------



## Bube (29. August 2009)

Hallo liebe FNR-er,

soeben kommen wir von unserer RR-Tour zurück.
Und ich muß sagen: @Hauke, großes Lob für das Guiden dieser tollen Tour.
Sogar das Wetter hattest Du super im Griff  

Nur eines, eines muss ich einfach anmerken:
Was haben wir gelacht auf der Heimfahrt. Zurück von der Rose.  

Jedoch kann Mann und Frau dieses anders auffassen. 
Und es ist mir unheimlich wichtig, wie es gemeint war !
Darum hier die Eigenschaften des Lachens: 

- Erstaunen (was kann eine Frau aus einem Mann herauslocken)
- Hochachtung (vor diesem Mädchen)
- Erleichterung (es geht einem Freund gut)
- Freude (über das Miteinander der Zweien)


Ausgelöst hat dieses Erstaunlich-Lachen eine Befreiung.

Denn es war etwas total schönes geschehen: 
Ein Biker, also der Biker  , wollte seiner Herzensdame 
einen Gefallen tun, und brach - fast - mit der Biker-Ehre.
Unter Mithilfe seiner Kameraden konnte er dennoch 
auf den rechten Weg gebracht werden - zu was hat man(n) Freunde  

Und jetzt wäre es schön, wenn Ihr zwei lacht


----------



## Bube (31. August 2009)

Hätte heute, nach Dienstschluß, noch Zeit für ´n 2h-Ründchen....


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (31. August 2009)

ich hätte auch Zeit, aber reichen 2 Stunden ??  

Und wann und wo ?


Bin zur Zeit noch im Geschäft (mit dem MTB in Wendlingen)

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (31. August 2009)

Eigentlich  reichen 2 h nicht.... und 3 auch nicht 
Aber mehr als 20:15 Uhr gibts halt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (31. August 2009)

Wo soll das noch hinführen ?
4 h Stunden - und noch nicht mal Winterpokalzeit


----------



## Ritzelkarle (1. September 2009)

Radeln und Trainieren für den Sieg im WINTERPOKAL !!!!! Wenn das so weiter geht ..... Oh Gott  "NIX ALS RADELN IM SCHÄDEL" . Jajajaj und nach dem Radeln XXXL Schnitzel reingeschoben .


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (1. September 2009)

Ihr seid doch alle süchtig....
Also ich hab mir mein Schnitzel gestern (fast) verdient......97 km warens zum Schluß am Schnitzelhaus und das bei traumhaften Trailbedingungen auf dr Alb....Kehren...Kehre....Kehr...Keh...Ke....K. bis oims schwindlig wird.

Tour 
Wetter  
Kameraden 
Abschluß 

Und dann nochmal ein verspätetes  an den G U I D E und vielen Dank für den schönen Abend.....  

Gruss BRM


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (1. September 2009)

BIS Heute Abend.....P.S.  bin heute morgen scho wieder mit dem Radl ins Geschäft......PUNKTE

Hauke i glaub i hätt für di den Ötzitaler fahren sollen ond des mit dem 1954 Spezialrenner leichtester Gang vorne 42 hinten 23.....


----------



## Bube (1. September 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...ond des mit dem 1954 Spezialrenner leichtester Gang vorne 42 hinten 23.....



Auf die alde Rädla derf mer ed so viel Vesper druffpacka, des
schaffad diea ed  eergo ->  Ötzdaler nix für BRM


----------



## Bube (2. September 2009)

Hi Ritzelkarle,
da du ja offizieller Ansprechpartner des Landkreises Reutlingen für die Landesfesttage am 13.9.
in Sachen Bike-Oldtimer bist  : 

Wir, das sind:
meine Fraule und ich mit 3 Kiddis (11,12 und 13), summa summarum 5 Leutchen,
würden dir gerne zur Seite "radeln". 

Wo, sagtest du, bekommt man die passende Kleidung her ?
Wann sollten wir die Räder abholen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (2. September 2009)

Hallo Halbwilde,

es gibt noch ein paar mehr Bilder von Euch auf:

http://picasaweb.google.de/Wintersp...authkey=Gv1sRgCM_N-riAnNbDIw&feat=directlink#

Die Galerie wächst.

@Ritzelkarle
Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich , mit welchen hiasigen Du verkehrst, sag mal liebe Grüße!

gruß ali


----------



## aka (2. September 2009)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Hallo Halbwilde,
> 
> es gibt noch ein paar mehr Bilder von Euch auf:
> 
> ...


Geil! 

Danke fuer den Tipp!


----------



## Ritzelkarle (2. September 2009)

Servus Ali . 

Na ja ih glaub d Wäld isch kloi - GANZ KLOI !


----------



## Bube (3. September 2009)

Servus FNR-er,

am Freitag, morgen, würde ich gerne nochmals
etwas Asphalt schneiden.
Nur der Wettergott, der meint es glaub nicht so gut mit mir... 

Sollte es etwas feuchter werden, fahren wir 
"Von Goldloch zu Goldloch".  
Bei dieser Tour ist alles dabei: Gemütliches Einrollen zum Goldloch im Lenninger Tal, Rampe auf´d Alb, quer darüber, Schloß-Besuch, Trail bergab, Schotter mit Tunnel (hoffentlich finden wir den...) bergauf, Trail eben, Goldloch, Trail bergab, eba nauff, schöner Trailabschluß und dann grinsend (und triefend ) zurück.


Licht mitnehmen


----------



## Bube (3. September 2009)

Änderung !

Am Samstag um 6 Uhr werde ich (mind.) zu 2.
mit dem MTB in den Schwarzen Wald fahren. Nähe Freudenstadt.
Dort in unser Bussle ein Klavier einladen und damit
nach Ditzingen "umziehen".
Das alles ist etwas kompliziert, aber bereits organisiert 

Als Quintesenz sozusagen muß unser Bussle am Freitag 
nach Ditzingen gebracht werden.
Da bietet es sich doch phänomenal an, daß die FNRler 
- im Bussle - rüberfahren, dies dort abgeben und 
von dort aus den N8-Ride starten


----------



## mtb_radler (3. September 2009)

...dann sollte dein Bus doch in Freudenstadt stehen und nicht in Ditzingen...


----------



## Bube (3. September 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...dann sollte dein Bus doch in Freudenstadt stehen und nicht in Ditzingen...




Ja, genau 

Freitag Abend         -> Bussle nach Ditzingen stellen, zum neuen Besitzer des Klaviers (mein Schwager, nennen wir ihn Peter  ). Dann START FNR
Samstag  06:00 Uhr -> (mind.) 2 MTB-ler machen sich auf die 80 /800 nach FDS
Samstag  10:00 Uhr -> Peter kommt mit Bussle nach Betzweiler-Wälde - nähe Freudenstadt
Samstag  10:01 Uhr -> Klavier und (mind. 2) Räder einladen, Abfahrt nach Ditzingen
Ditzingen 12:00 Uhr -> Klavier ausgeladen, Mittagessen
Ditzingen 12:30 Uhr -> (max.) 1 Fahrer bringt das Bussle zurück in den Heimathafen
Ditzingen 12:31 Uhr -> (min.) 1 Biker fährt mit dem MTB über Solitude / Siebenmühlental zurück, auch zum Heimathafen

Riederich, abends: -> alle glücklich 


24 Stunden bieten also Radelgelegenheit (für min. 1 Radler) für:
- FNR ab Ditzingen (Nightride)
- MTB Riederich - Freudenstadt  (Sunriser)
- MTB Ditzingen Riederich (Dayride)


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. September 2009)

Alles schön und gut.........warum mache mer des ed ab dem 1.11.2009 au mal so....


----------



## mtb_radler (3. September 2009)

Michael, wenn Du schon FNR-Anmeldungen (MTB oder RR) und Bussle-Platzreservierungen annimmst, trage mich bitte als Teilnehmer ein....Danke


----------



## Bube (3. September 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Michael, wenn Du schon FNR-Anmeldungen (MTB oder RR) und Bussle-Platzreservierungen annimmst, trage mich bitte als Teilnehmer ein....Danke



Die Anmeldung ist jetzt offen  

.............FNR.............Sunriser ...........Dayride..........
Bernd.......x.......................................................
Micha.......x....................x......................x............
Jonny.............................x...................................


Die Mehrheit hat entschieden: Es werde nur MTB-Touren angeboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. September 2009)

Micha ich bin dabei, welche Maschine ist mir auch egal, nur eins ich muss am Samstag Morgen um 9.00 zu Hause sein.

Gruss


----------



## mtb_radler (3. September 2009)

.............FNR.............Sunriser ...........Dayride..........
Bernd.......x..................................... ..................
Micha.......x....................x................ ......x............
Jonny.............................x............... ....................
Eddi.........x.........................................................



gez. FNR Schriftführer


----------



## Bube (3. September 2009)

Der FNR nähert sich....die Wolken auch 


Treff 17:30 Uhr wie gewohnt in Riederich,
Start der Radlerei um 18:30 Uhr in Ditzingen,
Ende um 24 Uhr,
83 km, 1.275 Höhe, nette Trails und vieeel Dunkelheit gibts ganz omasoscht


----------



## mtb_radler (3. September 2009)

.............FNR.............Sunriser ...........Dayride..........
Bernd.......x..................................... ..................
Micha.......x....................x................ ......x............
Jonny.............................x............... ....................
Eddi.........x.........................................................
Rudi.........x........................................................

wenn sich Ritzelkarle nicht beeilt ist der Buss voll, naja dann muß er halt auch die Hinfahrt per Rad meistern, natürlich bei zeitgleichem  Start in Riederich 


gez. FNR Schriftführer


----------



## Ritzelkarle (3. September 2009)

AHA !!! HÄÄÄÄ ? Was ? Wie ? Wer ? Ich möcht auch so eine Pille ! Oder Raucht Ihr etwas ? So fäng`ds oh . Egal kein Platz , fahr hald alloi


----------



## Bube (4. September 2009)

Ritzelkarle schrieb:


> AHA !!! ... fahr hald alloi



Bei ons fahrt koiner alloi   (wenn er net will....) 
Du weißt ja: Für was hat man Freunde 

Für dich ist immer ein Platz im 6er- Bussle. Und falls
doch nicht: So ein Sprinter macht einen obachenen Windschatten 

Sei bitte mit einem MordsTrailBike um 17:30 Uhr am Start !


Ond falls oiner, irgendoiner, fragt, wegem Vesper ond so: 
Bitte ausreichend Schnitzelwecken mitnehmen.
Ausser Schnecken, Würmern und sonstigen Kriechtieren
gibts ned viel uff der Streck´.
Bitte ausReichend Mahlzeiten einstecken 

Laut Kartenmaterial gibt es folgende markante _ Punkte: Soldatengräber- Domaene Solitude,  Mahdental, Glemseck, Büsnau, Bärensee.. und viele tolle Punkte mehr !


----------



## mtb_radler (5. September 2009)

Hallo Guide,

schöne Tour mit noch schöneren Wegchen, fantastisch was sich in den Wäldern Rund um Stgt. so versteckt...DANKE



Bube schrieb:


> Ende um 24 Uhr,



was mir neu ist: dass ich von Riederich nach Grafenberg über 2 Zeitzonen fahre 

schönes WE nach erfolgreichem Sunrise und evtl. Dayride


----------



## Bube (7. September 2009)

Hallo FNR-er. 
erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man(n) denkt 

Aufstehen war schon hart, nachdem die Zeitzonen wieder zurück gedreht wurden...  

Aber in den Sonnenaufgang reinfahren ist eh eine Leidenschaft von mir 

Zugegebenermaßen hielt mein Mitfahrer am Samstag morgen
die ersten 60 km "das Heft in der Hand".
Dann profitierte ich vom Winterharten-Training 
und konnte auf den letzten 13 km  am Berg 
wieder alles klären 

Den Dayride hab ich dann aber doch ausgelassen


----------



## mtb_radler (9. September 2009)

Anmeldung 2010 ist offen 

http://www.sauser.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=26&Itemid=140/

550km 14800hm ---->ein Event, gemacht für unkapputbare FNR-Ausdauerfahrer

watch: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EQ9bWcsZyY&feature=PlayList&p=29ACEE9278075186&index=5"]YouTube - VAUDE Trans Schwarzwald 2008[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (9. September 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Anmeldung 2010 ist offen:::550km 14800hm ---->ein Event, gemacht für unkapputbare FNR-Ausdauerfahrer:::




Ahhhh-...war eigentlich kein Fan...  aber das Video macht Lust 



Für 2010 allerdings plant Andi ein Türchen um den "Berg Weiß"  
Eine Einladung -an alle FNRer!- soll ich schon mal bekanntgeben  

@Andi: Schulferien sind ab  29.7., 
ich selbst kann ab Samstag, den 31.7. losradeln.  Dann sollte 
ich wieder "bäck from dräck" ät 8.8.


----------



## Bube (10. September 2009)

Hallo FNRer,
war heute schon bei Rudi und hab ihm
für morgen das RR empfohlen.  

Freu mich schon auf die Tour. 
Ob es wohl wieder ein Käffchen und ein Küchchen in Nagold reicht ?


----------



## mtb_radler (10. September 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Ob es wohl wieder ein Käffchen und ein Küchchen in Nagold reicht ?


für unseren BRM habe ich hier eine seiner lieblings Anlaufstellen entdeckt...ob wir denen ne mail schreiben sollten, damit die Lager für Freitag Nacht nochmal gefüllt werden 

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&so...2,8.729796&spn=0.020456,0.038581&z=15&iwloc=A


----------



## Bube (10. September 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> für unseren BRM habe ...eine seiner lieblings Anlaufstellen entdeckt......





Ich will vor ihn... ich will vor ihn....   

Beim Weiterradeln will ich hinter ihn ...


----------



## jonibeck (10. September 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Anmeldung 2010 ist offen
> 
> http://www.sauser.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=26&Itemid=140/
> 
> ...


Was bitte sehen meine Augen da bei 0:44 ?


----------



## aka (10. September 2009)

Das ist heut standart bei den Leichtbauern.
Siehe auch hier:






Ich habe die Stelle schon in echt gesehen - unfassbar, dass der das ohne Mantel faehrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (10. September 2009)

Bitte löscht Bilder und Video !

...wenn das unser Masterguide sieht gibts nichtmal mehr bei Plattfuß ne    Verschnaufpause

@aka----> wäre auch ein schönes Bild gewesen: AKA bei minus 8Grad mit selbergebauten Spikesreifen um den Hals, auf der Felge bei Eis und Schnee von der Wurmlinger Kapelle runter...... da wär es die bestimmt nicht kalt geworden !!


----------



## Bube (10. September 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...bei minus 8Grad mit selbergebauten Spikesreifen...bei Eis und Schnee von der Wurmlinger Kapelle runter......



Ach, mir hen scho scheeene Toura gmacht


----------



## aka (10. September 2009)

Ich war am Sonntag übrigens die geplante Tour abfahren, die steht jetzt. Reichen euch 112km und 2300hm? Nur mit der Verpflegung wirds schwierig, das Vesper werden wir mitnehmen müssen.


----------



## Bube (11. September 2009)

aka schrieb:


> ...Reichen euch 112km und 2300hm? ...





Wie lange hast DU denn gebraucht ?
Was für einen Zeitaufschlag müssen WIR 
dann zu dem Phänomenal-Tandem-Albstadt-Raser 
noch machen 

Hört sich auf jeden Fall nach ner Tagestour an....
obwohl...von six2six.... 
Was meinen den die FNRer zu dem Thema ?


----------



## aka (11. September 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Wie lange hast DU denn gebraucht ?
> ...
> Hört sich auf jeden Fall nach ner Tagestour an....
> obwohl...von six2six....
> Was meinen den die FNRer zu dem Thema ?



Wir waren gemuetlich unterwegs und haben unterwegs viel gequatscht - seit Mehrstetten bin ich nicht mehr viel auf dem Rad gesessen und habe derzeit keine Lust zur Hektik. Ich tippe so auf 16er Schnitt.
Also ich denke 7.5h Bruttozeit kaeme schon zusammen.
Es gibt verschiedene Optionen:

frueher starten
Tagestour draus machen
Abkuerzen geht auch gut - immer noch eine schoene Tour, dann circa 90km und vielleicht 1800hm. Dann fehlt halt ein Trail.


----------



## mtb_radler (11. September 2009)

Guten Morgen


ist das die schon länger geplante Tour an der Nagoldtalsperre?

...und hatten wir auch schon einen Termin ?


der, der sich heut auf RR freut


----------



## aka (11. September 2009)

Oehm, nein...
Wir hatten vor der Urlaubszeit mal eine "Gegenbesuch" Tour von mir in Richtung Bad Wildbad vorgesehen. Wegen Urlaub wurde dann nix draus.
Aber Termin ist eine gute Frage, den sollten wir bald festlegen - am besten 2 Alternativen, denn bei Regenwetter habe ich keinen Bock stundenlang durch den finsternen Wald zu gurken.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. September 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag übrigens die geplante Tour abfahren, die steht jetzt. Reichen euch 112km und 2300hm? Nur mit der Verpflegung wirds schwierig, das Vesper werden wir mitnehmen müssen.



Ich weiß zwar noch nicht wo es hingehen soll, bzw. Start und Ziel (Kurze Info )aber ich bin dabei.
Wetter egal..... Kilometer und Höhe lassen mein Herz höher schlagen.
Damit dies auch was wird, würde ich wenn ich auch nicht der organisierende bin 2 Termine vorschlagen.... 

25.09.09 normaler FNR Tag
alternativ der 
02.10.09 normaler FNR Tag mit folgendem Feiertag (03.10.09 Alle frei und Zeit???  )
bei dem Oktobertermin könnte man ja über ein hin- oder nachhauseradeln nachdenken (oder beides ca. + 100Km ) Denkt an den 18.00 - 6.00 Ride.)......Ziele 2009   

Gruss 
BRM

P.S.
für Sonderausfahrten ohne Einkehrschwung werde ich dann den größeren Rücksack nehmen


----------



## aka (14. September 2009)

Nach meinem Nightride am Freitag muss ich das relativieren. Mein Licht haelt leider nicht so lange.


----------



## mtb_radler (14. September 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> (03.10.09 Alle frei und Zeit???  )



Hallo, ich bin über´s lange Feiertagswochenende nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (14. September 2009)

Link für unsere Liteviller.....mit I-must-have Garantie 

Das Geheimnis des Liteville 301 Mk 8 ist gelüftet.

http://www.liteville.de/s/22_2/page/news/index.php?text_detail=full&id_news=61&type=news

..scharfes Teil


----------



## Bube (14. September 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ... werde ich dann den größeren Rücksack nehmen



Das war noch gar nie dein "größerer Rucksack " 



Am Freitag mittag (2.10.) hab ich wieder Schulung im Raum Esslingen. Dto. Samstag (3.10.)

Aber ein normaler FNR sollte schon dazwischen passen


----------



## Bube (14. September 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...Das Geheimnis ...ist gelüftet...




Ähmmm, auch in   24"  -> für Kinderräder 

Laßt das mal nicht meinen Sohnemann lesen


----------



## Bube (14. September 2009)

Kann heute meinen Renner um halb sechs
beim RadlPeter wieder abholen.
Der hat ihn wieder geheilt  

Fahr dann übers Roßfeld und Riabaroi wieder hoim.
Spontan jemand Lust (+Zeit) ?


----------



## Bube (16. September 2009)

Servus FNRer,

hoffe, daß alle wieder froh und munter sind 

Ich zumindest hab meine Schenkela beim Aufstehn 
schon gespürt. Und am ganzen Körper so ne kleine Schlaffheit 

Nun, nach Dienstag ist vor Freitag und da
wir hier nach MTB und Renner schon so einiges erlebt haben,
hätte ich was Neues:
*Bike & hike mit kleinem Bike:* 
http://travel.spotcoolstuff.com/scooter-bicycle-backpack/hiking-bergmonch

Muß nur noch die geeignete Strecke für einen FNR ausfindig machen 

Apropos: Unser MTB-BRM nächtigt
von Freitag auf Samstag am HW5  
Sagt er zumindest....
Wie wäre es, wenn wir unser Clubmitglied auf einen gepflegten FNR-TrailRide abholen würden ? 


P.S.: Was hies BRM nochmal? .... Bricht alle Rekorde beim McDonald ?


----------



## mtb_radler (16. September 2009)

Guten Morgen,

die leichte Schlaffheit kann ich bestätigen...von was nur ? Die Asphaltschneidergeschwindigkeit mit dem All-Mountain hat mich nahezu leergesaugt--->battery empty oder engine error stand gestern Abend auf meinen körperlichen Statusprotokollen 

Für FRN:  Clubmitglied besuchen ist immer gut, dabei Trailen noch besser.

Im Zeitalter von Castingshows bekommt dieser Vorschlag von mir ein "go" oder ein "ja! du bist weiter"

an dem kleinen Bike fehlen mir die Pedale, das erinnert mich zusehr an das Holzlaufrad einer 3jährigen

Hierfür muß ich leider ein "no" oder ein "sorry es hat nicht ganz gerreicht" geben  


geh mich jetzt erholen....


----------



## Bube (16. September 2009)

Ihr kennt doch den Trail vom Rt-Hausberg, runter zur Waldschenke.
Da waren so ein paar Bauten, die ich für unmöglich 
fahrbar hielt.
Nun, einer hat´s probiert und es hat halt nicht geklappt.
Dann kam "grün weißer Party-Bus" und der Sanka.:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6323105#post6323105

Anschließend wurde "abgeräumt".
Echt schade für die Kids.
Und nochmal "Respekt":
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/15600


----------



## mtb_radler (17. September 2009)

Hallo FNRer...die Tour für Morgen steht!

wie schon angekündigt besuchen wir unser Clubmitglied...

Hinfahrt: 45km 830hm bei 20% Expeditionsanteil

Rückfahrt:
Variante "schnell heim": 35km, 200hm uphill, 430hm down
variante "trailig heim":   47km, 450hm


----------



## mtb_radler (17. September 2009)

Hab nicht schlecht gestaunt, heut am Flughafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (17. September 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Hab nicht schlecht gestaunt, heut am Flughafen



WOW !    


Da ist der HW5 nachts bald zu eng...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. September 2009)

FNR- Fahrer Welcome, wir sehen uns heute Abend

Gruss


----------



## Bube (18. September 2009)

Hey Ritzelkarle....

willst du für den Winterpokal nicht auf
Sitzheizung umrüsten 






Und - im Gegensatz zu deiner Schaltung sogar WARTUNGSFREI -> siehe Aufkleber 

Muß mal im Netz kruschteln, ob es  auch beheizte 
Griffe gibt. Die könntest da noch locker anklemmen.
Vielleicht welche, wo noch ne schöne Form haben und 
leicht vibrieren....

Du siehst, ich mache mir Gedanken ....


----------



## mtb_radler (22. September 2009)

...gibt es schon die Holzsteg/See Bilder vom Freitag ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




würde mich freuen, wenn sie bald ausgeduckt im Büro hängen könnten

...noch besser wäre, die Bilder hochladen z.B. bei "http://de.myalbum.com/" Durch Benutzeraccounts hätte jeder FNR was davon.... könnt ich gerne übernehmen...

Gruß


----------



## jonibeck (22. September 2009)

Hey Nachteulen! Bin gerade wieder im Kauffieber. Was fÃ¼r Erfahrungen habt ihr mit gebrauchten Lupine gemacht? Gibt hier zwei im Angebot:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/209762/cat/66 - Komplettset 380â¬

bzw. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/207162/cat/66 - nur Lampe, fehlt wahrscheinlich noch Akku (oder noch mehr?)

"Zuschlagen" oder "Finger weg?"

bzw. jetzt mal GrundsÃ¤tzliche Frage. Welche Lupine hatte ich, als ich euch mal hier rumgefÃ¼hrt hab und welche empfielt sich so Preis/Leistungstechnisch?


----------



## Bube (23. September 2009)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Hey Nachteulen! Bin gerade wieder im Kauffieber. Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit gebrauchten Lupine gemacht? Gibt hier zwei im Angebot:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/209762/cat/66 - Komplettset 380
> 
> bzw. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/207162/cat/66 - nur Lampe, fehlt wahrscheinlich noch Akku (oder noch mehr?)
> ...



Zum gebrauchten Set: 
- Akku ist denke ich mal dabei 
- 380 Euro gebraucht (Alter ?) zu neuem Model Wilma 5 mit
  neuer Steuerung, Garantie und erhöhter Lichtleistung für 480 Euro...
-> mußt du selbst entscheiden, für mich wäre der Unterschied zu gering.

Ausserdem gibts die Tesla 5 mit 700 Lumen 
nagelneu für 340,-- Euro.  



Zum Lampenkopf:
- in meinen Augen nur zu empfehlen als Ergänzung bei vorhandenem Set ( Was ist besser als eine Lupine ? -> 2 Lupinen )

Und: Du hattest bei unserer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt eine Betty dran.  


Aber vielleicht äussern sich Steppenwolf und unser mtb-Radler auch noch zum Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (23. September 2009)

jonibeck schrieb:


> ... als ich euch mal hier rumgeführt hab ...



Du meinst diese Ausfahrt:  



Bei welcher dieser junge Mann...

...und dieser etwas ältere Herr 

...dabei waren 


Edith sagt: Hab mit Lupine Kontakt. Lupine-Test-Night im Ermstal beantragt...


----------



## mtb_radler (23. September 2009)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Hey Nachteulen! Bin gerade wieder im Kauffieber. Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit gebrauchten Lupine gemacht?



Hallo Joni ,

eine gebraucht Lampe kaufen zieht immer ein gewisses Risiko mit sich.
Zu  Deinen Angeboten: ich schließ mich Bube an 

Wenns doch gebraucht sein soll, gibt im Lupineforum einen Markt:

http://www.lupine.de/phpBB3/viewforum.php?lang=de&f=50

Beim Nightride kann nicht genug Licht am Bike sein

Nightrideformel: mehr Licht = mehr Sicherheit = mehr Spaß 

Manche aus unserer Radgruppe fahren die Hope und sind zufrieden

http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_4led.html


gruß


----------



## jonibeck (23. September 2009)

Okay, jetzt weiß ich bescheid. Aber ich glaub dafür brauch ich erst mal nen Lottogewinn...


----------



## tretentreten (24. September 2009)

Hallo aus Pliezi
Hier schon mal einige infos über die Tour zum Weißen Berg. ( Tourbeschreibung unter fotos ) Man sollte 10 Tage einplanen wenn man in Sterzing beginnt.


----------



## mtb_radler (24. September 2009)

Am kommenden Freitag lässt es Sommerwettergott nochmal mild werden. Aus diesem Grund gibt es die 2. Rennrad Jahresabschlusstour 

Tour: zur Wimsner Höhle mit Bonus Track auf dem Rückweg
Tourdaten: 110km mit 1500hm, mit Bonus Track 125km mit 1950hm

Zusteigmöglichkeit für Rudi ---> Südbahnhof (Kreuzung Reutlingen Eningen Pfullingen)

Gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (24. September 2009)

Hallo,
ich muss am Freitag ca. 21.00 in Mittelstadt sein.
Geburtstag von einem Kameraden. Deshalb kann ich diese Tour so leider nicht mitfahren. (Aussteigen unterwegs so nicht möglich).
Werde dann warscheinlich leider alleine ums Hauseck fahren müssen 
Rennrad bzw. MTB wär mir egal, vielleicht geht jemand mit.
Früherer Start möglich.

Gruss


----------



## Bube (25. September 2009)

tretentreten schrieb:


> ... infos über die Tour zum Weißen Berg. ( Tourbeschreibung unter fotos ) ...sollte 10 Tage einplanen wenn ...



Weißer Berg 
10 Tage  
Frühester Tourstart Bube: Freitag, 30.07.2010, 15 Uhr




Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ... Kameraden...Früherer Start möglich....



Was sind das für Kumpels, welche freitags so früh festen 
Die würd ich mir nochmal genau anschaun.  


Wann könntest Du denn frühestens los ?

Edit: Rudi kann heute nicht. Er ist ab 9 Uhr auf Pfalz-Wein-Güter-Test-Tour


----------



## Bube (25. September 2009)

Irgendwie passend zur WP-Winterradlerei:




Auf den ersten Blick hatte ichs gar nicht kapiert


----------



## mtb_radler (25. September 2009)

Ok die FNR Homepage ist im Netz   *FNR-Homepage*


----------



## Bube (25. September 2009)

...und schon 2509 Zugriffe 

*Heja  FNR*


Und zum Geburtstag der Homepage 
machen alle bei meiner Signatur mit !
Alle FNRler zum Preis von einem !  
Nur für kurze Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (25. September 2009)

....deine erste Hand-auf-leg Kundin wehrt sich noch etwas


----------



## Bube (25. September 2009)

Die wollte am Telefon einen Sofort-Termin...
Als ich was von Wartezeit sagte, war sie sauer und
ich hörte was klappern!
Weiß die, wo wir heut Nacht fahren


----------



## Bube (25. September 2009)

*FNR-Ermstal-Lupine-Test-Night*

Geplanter Termin: 30.10.2009, natürlich ein Freitag   


FNR-Mitglieder: Jetzt benötige ich kurzfristig eure Termin-Zusagen.
Erst dann kann weiter geplant werden.


Gruß

Bube


----------



## mtb_radler (26. September 2009)

......................*FNR-Homepage !!*


----------



## jonibeck (26. September 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> *FNR-Ermstal-Lupine-Test-Night*
> 
> Geplanter Termin: 30.10.2009, natÃ¼rlich ein Freitag



Was versteht ihr unter "Ermstal-Lupine-Test-Night" ?

Apropos: 900 Lumen fÃ¼r 150â¬. Ist ja quasi fast Geschenkt. KÃ¶nnte man ja mal ausprobieren...

GruÃ Joni


----------



## mtb_radler (26. September 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> *FNR-Ermstal-Lupine-Test-Night*
> 
> Geplanter Termin: 30.10.2009, natürlich ein Freitag
> 
> ...



30.10 kann ich nicht dabei sein


----------



## Bube (26. September 2009)

@mtb-Radler:  6.11. ?


----------



## mtb_radler (26. September 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> @mtb-Radler:  6.11. ?



geht


----------



## Bube (29. September 2009)

1. FNR-Lupine-Test-Night:
Habe euch angefragt zwecks Terminfreigabe für die Nacht vom
6.11.2009
Zwischenstand zwecks Terminfestlegung





mtb_radler schrieb:


> geht


Ritzelkarle: geht ok (per SMS)
tretentreten: hört sich nach Abenteuer an -> ist dabei
wennerunsfindet: hat betrieblich Hochsaison -> kommt sofern möglich

Noch offen: BRM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (30. September 2009)

Moin @mtb-Radler: 
DANKE für die schöne Tour gestern Abend 
Schönes Wetter mit vielen tollen Trails (sorry, sollte ich mal jemanden abgedrängt haben  ) 
ergaben einen kurzweiligen Abend mit knapp 1.000 Höhe...   

Zugabe..Zugabe...Zugabe...


----------



## mtb_radler (30. September 2009)

Jupp....es macht immer wieder Spaß in der Gruppe unterwegs zu sein 

Freu mich auf die eisige Jahreszeit mit Powder und Millionen von Diamanten im Lichtkegel


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (30. September 2009)

06.11.09 geht i.O., aber um welche Uhrzeit soll es losgehen ?

Tour gestern vom Zauberlehrling war natürlich super, falls dies am 
Stammtisch bei dr Grätigen vergessen wurde  

Am Freitag sind ja fast alle wieder abwesend, wenn jemand mit will, ich mach die Tour.

Mitbringen, Licht, Was zu Essen und eine gute Bergübersetzung.
Hier ein paar Randdaten   ca. 65 KM und ca. 1700 Höhe....und viele viele Kehren Steil bergab....... 

Gruss


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (30. September 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Anregungen wenn irgend jemand behauptet das geht nicht, außerdem das eine oder andere könnte man ja mal üben. 


http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1137883380?bctid=21337502001


gruss


----------



## jonibeck (30. September 2009)

Also was definitv geht ist, dass man sich bei solche Aktionen sein Kettenblatt definitiv ziemlich zerstören kann. Alternativ einfach mal auf Holz "aber nur auf trockenem" Anfang, des gibt ein bisschen mehr nach als Stein oder Stahl ^^.


----------



## Bube (2. Oktober 2009)

Wünsche allen, welche heuer radeln dürfen, eine schöne Ausfahrt.
Unser Ersatzguide Eddi the Eater dürfte auch
kulinarisches nicht so karg handhaben wie vielleicht sonst manches mal 

Viel Spaß bei den Spitzkehren 


Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (5. Oktober 2009)

Der Winterpokal ist in der Eröffnungsphase:

_DIE WINTERHARTEN_


TEAM-Gründung vollzogen 
Die ersten 5 können wieder mitmachen


----------



## Bube (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo lieber Organisator von Malle2010,

bitte speichern Sie das Dokument in einem Format ab,
welches handelsübliche Textverarbeitungsprogramme 
lesen können. Ohne Konvertierungstool.   

Wäre ein älteres Word-Format oder gar pdf machbar ?
Ich würde nämlich gerne mit, aber dazu muß ich lesen können


----------



## Bube (6. Oktober 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Anregungen......könnte man ja mal üben...





Bitte mit Helm üben !
WICHTIG !
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg0ttkFPnCM&feature=related"]YouTube - BEST BMX CRASHES[/ame]



Und...ähmmm...ich konnt nich bei allem die Augen offen lassen...


----------



## Bube (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin @Bernd,


wir haben dich gestern vermisst 




Gruß

Micha


----------



## mtb_radler (7. Oktober 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Moin @Bernd,
> 
> 
> wir haben dich gestern vermisst
> ...



Guten Morgen, ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen ,der Elternabend auf der Rea hat mich daran gehindert, 

gibts diese Woche nen FRN?


----------



## Bube (7. Oktober 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...gibts diese Woche nen FRN?



Na logisch 

Das Wetter für Freitag ist ja nicht gerade berauschend vorhergesagt.
Und eine Absage der Veranstaltung am Samstag angedacht 

Da wäre es ja schade, wenn gar nicht gefahren werden würde 

Hab bei den Planungen für Samstag in der Gegend dort einige schöne Abstiege ausgemacht.
Vielleicht nehmen wir auch s´Bussle und checken die Lage am Hohenzollern. Mit Streckenabschnitten, welche wir noch nicht kennen...
So den Abstieg am Köhlberg z.Bsb....
Dort hat der Kartenzeichner so eigenartige Linien eingezeichnet, welche immer so komisch hin und her zappeln 


Lust ?


----------



## mtb_radler (7. Oktober 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Na logisch
> 
> Das Wetter für Freitag ist ja nicht gerade berauschend vorhergesagt.
> Und eine Absage der Veranstaltung am Samstag angedacht



?????? wegen schlecht Wetter??... hab mir den Tag extra freigeplant. Mistwetter mit viel Regen heißt: keine Jogger, keine Wanderer = freie ungehinderte Fahrt 




> Dort hat der Kartenzeichner so eigenartige Linien eingezeichnet, welche immer so komisch hin und her zappeln


 ich denke der Kartenzeichner mußte Niesen....hab´s grad ausprobiert, sieht ähnlich aus 



> Lust ?


 immer...hoff nur dass ich rauskomm


----------



## Bube (7. Oktober 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...Mistwetter mit viel Regen heißt: keine Jogger, keine Wanderer = freie ungehinderte Fahrt ...



Du bist ein unverbesserlicher .... Optimist 


Und hejaaa, der Samstag ist bei mir auch frei.
Dann sind wir doch schon mal 2 

*EINFALL*   *IDEE*
Wäre es eine Option, sollte es zu einer Absage kommen, was natürlich jammerschade wäre, also wäre es denn dann
unter Umständen denkbar, 
also, daß wir....
Also, ich sags jetzt frei raus:


*DIE 11-TAUSENDER* 

Soll  ich mal kruschdeln, ab die Daten noch irgendwo im 
Innern des Rechner zu finden sind ?  

>In dem Fall könnte ich es vielleicht vor Eddi rechtfertigen, daß der FNR etwas kürzer oder ganz ausfällt...


----------



## mtb_radler (7. Oktober 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> *DIE 11-TAUSENDER*




Ein FNR Traum und Jahresziel würde in Erfüllung gehen----> Ritzelkarle soll sehr dunkle Schweißerbrillen bersorgen damit etwas Night-ride-feeling aufkommt


----------



## tretentreten (8. Oktober 2009)

11 tausender keine Ahnung was geht, bin aber dabei egal was von oben kommt und freu mich drauf Yippie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (9. Oktober 2009)

tretentreten schrieb:


> 11 tausender keine Ahnung was geht, bin aber dabei egal was von oben kommt und freu mich drauf Yippie



Kannste auch 

Hier der ursprüngliche Beitrag: 

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5190136#post5190136]11-Tausender-Thread[/URL]

Hejaaaa

INFO:

Diesen Samstag findet die SAV-Radsport-Gruppen-Ausfahrt statt.
Logisch haben sich alle angemeldet und treffen sich
auf jeden Fall mal um 8:OO Uhr zum Frühstück in der Krone/Grafenberg. Wetterunabhängig.  

Dort wird dann vom Fahrdienstleiter entschieden, ob es wettertechnisch Sinn macht, die vielen km zu fahren.

Speziell für die FNRer empfiehlt es sich, die Radelsachen
Modell "Sintflut" bzw. "Weltuntergang" einzupacken. 
Denn es wird AUF JEDEN FALL GERADELT 


NEWS I
Am Freitag davor, also heute , empfielt es sich, ein sehr
geländegängiges MTB für den FNR auszuwählen 
Wir werden mit dem Bussle nach Hechingen fahren und es für den Samstag dort deponieren. Für alle Fälle.
Und nach dem Ausladen werden die Lichtfluter geschaltet und
es geht ab zu den Kehren.
Wir werden die Abfahrten dort fahren, welche wir mit den "Offiziellen" Samstags sowieso nicht radeln können 
Es geht immer hoch und xgeilgeilgeilx runter.
Lauter unbekannte Trailabfahrten. Die Wanderzeichen verscheidenster Formen und Farben werden 
uns nur so um die Ohren fliegen 
Dann Heimfahrt und nach kurzem Traum und bevor das Bike trocken ist, auf zum Frühstück in die Krone. 

--> JA WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN  


NEWS II
IN dem Bussle, welches wir an der Domäne heute abend abstellen,
können frische Klamotten deponiert werden. Für Samstag.

Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit, für Kollegen und Kolleginnen der Radsportgruppenabschlussradler, einige trockene Sachen für Samstag mitzunehmen. 
DIE SACHEN MÜSSEN BIS 15:OO Uhr heute beim mir in 
Riederich abgegeben werden.
Wenn euch also jemand einfällt, informiert den- oder diejenige 


Heijaaa, gehe jetzt an die Spitzkehren-Planung für heute Nacht...


Micha, die Mehrheit   

Edith: Planung vollstreckt... Vorfreude enorm   ...nur 100 m doppelt...einmal 70 hm heavy-duty bergauf...geilgeilgeilbergab...Zielankunft gegen Mitternacht...Vesper mitnehmen...


----------



## mtb_radler (9. Oktober 2009)

Das ist eine klare Ansage für Freitag und Samstag!!  ....ich bin dabei (an beiden Tagen) und hoffe dass nach meiner knapp 2 wöchigen Pause noch genügend Muskelkraft vorhanden ist

17:30Winter?

DANKE an die planende Mehrheit


----------



## mtb_radler (9. Oktober 2009)

....wir sollten auch unser FNR-Mitglied besuchen...oder?


----------



## Bube (9. Oktober 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...17:30Winter?



Ja, dann los und Rudi im Reifenwerk aufsammeln



mtb_radler schrieb:


> ....wir sollten auch unser FNR-Mitglied besuchen...oder?


Schon passiert, komme gerade zurück, Bericht heute Abend.



Gruß

Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
17.30 Abfahrt Winter passt.

Michael, Manne und Martin sind auch mit dabei.

Vielleicht können wir unser FNR Mitglied noch zu späteren Stunden besuchen wie damals im Keller.   Vorraussetzung sein Zimmer liegt im Erdgeschoß...

Auf jeden Fall, auf diesem Wege Gute Besserung 

Gruss
BRM


----------



## Mann (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jungs,

freue mich schooooon, Martin ist auch heiß.....
Wetter müsste auch passen.......

Grüßle Manne


----------



## tretentreten (10. Oktober 2009)

lasse den Abend soeben bei einem schönen Fläschchen Rotwein ausklingen 
habe das Tourchen nochmals in Gedanken abgefahren  

Fazit:Danke,Danke,,,,,,,,,,,Danke what a nice ride


----------



## Bube (12. Oktober 2009)

Heyjaaa, nach der 2. Flasche
werden die Abfahrten noch steiler und das
abschüssige Gelände noch rutschiger 
Und dann vergißt du auch den Regen 

-wars !



 ...mmmhhh lecker Tourchen 


... Wasser von oben und unten 


...Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter 


  ... Die Unglaublichen 
................. Motto: "Wir machen keinen "Plan B". Niemals."


----------



## Bube (12. Oktober 2009)

Und für unseren Kollegen, welcher leider nicht 
mitbiken konnte: Bin auf das
Bildchen eines etwas älteren Rades gestoßen...
Was ist denn das für ein Modell ? 
http://vi.sualize.us/thumbs/08/08/04/sexy-07b7b04a14e839944ff2450fca31e866_h.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (12. Oktober 2009)

Heyjaaaa...es war ein Klasse FNR (6 Std. davon 5 im Regen)...1Uhr30 nasse Bikeklamotten möglichst so aufhängen dass sie morgens wieder trocken sind.

Samstag: Sommerabschlußtour SAV = Dienstag-IceRider Auftakttour ( 7Std. davon 6 im Regen) wie vermutet keine Wanderer und keine Jogger, der Wald mit all seinen schönen Weglein gehört uns alleine 

Super guiding...DANKE, auch für´s bereitstellen vom Bussle


gez. der mit den immernoch schweren Beinen


----------



## jonibeck (12. Oktober 2009)

Na dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Ich weiß, dass noch ein Ermstal-Lupine Testride aussteht. Und da bald Herbstferien sind (Ferien = Halle zu = Freitag Abends zeit), liese sich das bestimmt super miteinander verbinden. Außerdem muss ich mein "neues" Enduro auch mal auf FNR-Tauglichkeit testen. 
Herbstferien sind vom 26.-30. Oktober. D.h. als FNR-Ermstal-Lupine-Testride-Night-Fight-Kite-Kleid-Bescheid würde sich doch der Freitag 30. Oktober 2009 nahezu anbieten. 

3-4 Abfahrten könnte ich so ausm Ärmel schütteln bzw. bei Bedarf auch davor nochmal abfahren. Ne Schnelle 5. mit schönem Albtraufteil zur Abfahrt nach Dettingen wär auch noch drin. Und wenn's hängt kann ich auch nochmal bissel was erkunden. Bei Lupine-Testride gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich dann wieder auf ne Leihleuchte von euch hoffen kann?!

Soweit von mir 


Gruß Joni


----------



## Bube (15. Oktober 2009)

@Joni: Deine Tour war super und gerne kommen wir auf dein Angebot zurück 

@ll: Bei mir ist die Grippe im Durchmarsch und
ich kann am Freitag leider nicht am FNR teilnehmen.
Aber gerne komme ich zum Treff um 17:30 Uhr, um unserem Geburtstagskind zu gratulieren


----------



## mtb_radler (15. Oktober 2009)

Der kommende FNR ist geplant ...... wir schauen uns die Ecke um Gutenberg etwas genauer an ca. 60km bei 1400hm

wenn es unserem Grippe geplagten Buben wieder besser geht, die Kräfte jedoch noch nicht für einen vollen FNR reichen, gibt es natürlich  ca. 200 alternativrouten, angepasst an die exgrippale Muskelkraft....wir hätten Dich halt gern dabei 

gez.: der, der gute Besserung wünscht


----------



## Bube (16. Oktober 2009)

Meine Route geht heut um 17:30 Uhr in´s Winter und
dann flitzt die Rotznase an den heimischen Kamin 
Muss schließlich in der Woche drauf wieder fit sein...


----------



## Bube (17. Oktober 2009)

Hey @Bernd:

Das ist doch DEIN Wetter: 
Und Haukes Reifen....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY"]YouTube - Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (17. Oktober 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Hey @Bernd:
> 
> Das ist doch DEIN Wetter:
> Und Haukes Reifen....
> ...



...und kein Kalkstein....


----------



## mtb_radler (20. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen,


.... ich fühl seit gestern wie aus-ge-:kotz: und werde heute Abend nicht mit dabei sein...gruß


----------



## Bube (20. Oktober 2009)

Auch Guten Morgen,

bin auch noch nicht fit und melde mich für
heute abend ab.
Und für Freitag. 
Samstag werd ich a wengle biken. Tagsüber 

Und ab nächster Woche wieder in alter Frische


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. Oktober 2009)

Na dann, hoffentlich kommt dann au jemand heut Abend ????

Bernd, Micha ......Euch natürlich gute Besserung 

Bin heute Morgen mal wieder nach langem Ausfall ins Geschäft geradelt,  Männer der Winter ist zurück.... Minus 3 grad .....Nebel.......alles Weiß .....

Wist Ihr wer heute dr Guide spielt oder macht  ?


Gruss bis dann
BRM


----------



## Bube (20. Oktober 2009)

Edii the Eater ?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. Oktober 2009)

Des gilt nur Freitags ..... Deistigs hab i fast ni was dabei...........da braucht ma des eda.....


----------



## Bube (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Radler,

in der SüdwestPresse kommt heut ein Bericht
über die SAV-Abschlußfahrt an die Domäne.

Ähnlichkeiten mit den Radlern hier aus dem Fred sind nicht zufällig


----------



## Bube (23. Oktober 2009)

Moin FNRer 

es ist Zeit für die Morgenandacht  


@Andi  alias tretentreten
@Hauke alias Ritzelkarle
  - es fehlen noch eure Anträge auf die Mitgleidschaft
im WP-Team  "Die Winterharten".

*oberwichtigmodus ein*In meiner Eigenschaft als Teamchef 
bitte ich um Beantragung der Mitgliedschaft 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/15

*oberwichtigmodus aus*


----------



## mtb_radler (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

sorry bin noch nicht wieder 100% fit und setzte den heutigen FNR aus 

kann ab dem 3.11 wieder mitradeln sofern es ein fitnessaufbauendes Wiedereingliederungsprogarmm für ex-FNRer gibt 

gruß


----------



## Bube (23. Oktober 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ... sofern es ein fitnessaufbauendes Wiedereingliederungsprogarmm für ex-FNRer...






Es gibt da irgendeine Betätigung - wenn es mir nur einfallen
 würde - die kann man Zuhause machen, die bringt den
Körper und den Geist auf Vordermann... und irgendwie
soll es auch zwischenmenschlich sehr förderlich sein...


Damit könnte man(n) doch mal anfangen, sozusagen die
Zeit bis zum 3.11. überbrücken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. Oktober 2009)

Und was mach ich, radeln is nich und das andere  ?????  

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Ritzelkarle (23. Oktober 2009)

Sorry aber möchte im WP nicht teilnehmen da es für mich auch etwas lächerlich ist . Seid mir nicht böse aber ich finde es geht auch ohne Punkte und Stress . Habe nicht vor weniger zu fahren aber es geht auch ohne .


----------



## Bube (27. Oktober 2009)

Kommt heut wer zum Treff ?


----------



## mtb_radler (27. Oktober 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Kommt heut wer zum Treff ?


ich kann nich 


*?* Verkaufe mein Liteville 301, MK5, Größe L  *?*


----------



## Bube (27. Oktober 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...*?* Verkaufe mein Liteville 301, MK5, Größe L  *?*



Gestern war Weihnachten 

Hab jetzt eins mit weniger Federelementen, aber aus dem
selben Stall 
Und: damit die Nachbarn nix merken, in der selben Farbe


----------



## Ritzelkarle (27. Oktober 2009)

Was für ein TREFF ???? Hääääääääääääää?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (27. Oktober 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Kommt heut wer zum Treff ?



Bube..........Liteville Größe L oder M 

mtb-radler.... was heißt hier "Ich kann nicht", das kannst Du deiner Frau erzählen.....aber nicht den FNR-ler 

Ritzelkarle...Treffpunkt  , seid vielen Jahren immer dr gleiche..brauchscht
a A-fahrtsskizze oder klappts nur no mit Koordinaten  

Was mich anbetrifft zur Frage wer kommt, ich bin zwar schmerzlich am Rücken angeschlagen.....Aber   Ich bin dabei 

Gruss 
BRM


----------



## Bube (27. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich ein großes M...
...ich glaub, ich verlier den Überblick


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. Oktober 2009)

Mann o Mann, war das ne Tour gestern,  An dr Guide besten Dank gerne wieder. 

 für den Speed
 für die Routenwahl
 Trails ohne Ende
 Für den Abschluß, inkl. die Top treppen in Ri.......

Bis Freitag, vielleicht gibts a ähnliche Ausfahrt ruf und ronder, ich glaub mir wird jetzt scho schwendlig wenn e da drüber nachdenk.  

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (28. Oktober 2009)

Ha, da freut sich der Guide  

Wobei die Strecke schon grenzwertig war....
11 Biker und ich hab öfters die Spitzkehren schieben müssen,
als wie beim Buckleten in Dettingen   

Das muss besser werden 


Gruß

Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. Oktober 2009)

Besser werden, aufs Material kann mans jetzt nemmer schieba....

GRUSS


----------



## jonibeck (29. Oktober 2009)

nä. Fr. (morgen) Ermstal Lupine Test day?


----------



## Bube (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Joni,

leider haben wir gerade "auf der Arbeit" 
so terminlich enge Kisten, daß ich 
für den Test nicht genügend 
Zeit aufbringen kann.
Sorry, aber die Test-Night fällt aus.
Obwohl von Lupine wieder - positive Lichtsignale - 
kamen 


Grüße


Michael

BTW: morgen, FNR: Auf den morgigen Serpentinen
brauchen wir unbedingt den besten Grip, drückt
dem Wetter die Daumen 
@Joni: Gerne kannst Du morgen mit, wir fahren in die Pfullinger Gegend.


----------



## mtb_radler (29. Oktober 2009)

bin voll auf entzug...zitter..zitter


----------



## Bube (29. Oktober 2009)

...es wäre uns eine Ehre, den Junky abzuholen.
Es dürfte eh niemand Zuhause warten, und wir
könnten dann die Serpentinen vom Dienstag
nochmal fahren. Ist eh kein Fehler 


Also, wann bist Du in Grafenberg startklar ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (29. Oktober 2009)

Hey Danke für das Angebot.

Am Freitag kommt die Fam. wieder zurück, sieht auch blöd aus wenn die Begrüßung derselben ausfällt und gleich aufs bike steig...(wär vor 21:00Uhr nicht startklar) das macht keinen Sinn.

Werde ausgleichend am Sa. per Asphaltschneider Richtung Stuggitown radeln 

Grüße


----------



## Bube (30. Oktober 2009)

Der, "wenn er uns findet" kommt nach längerer Abstinenz 
heute auch wieder mit.
Wir werden ihn um
18:30 Uhr am Südbahnhof ausammeln


----------



## Mann (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jungs,

bin auch mit im Boot....
"wenn er uns findet"????? = Reifenheber?????
Spezialausrüstung notwendig z.B. Stihl, Hilti o.ä.????

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Mann (30. Oktober 2009)

Was war da los!!!!!!!





Bube schrieb:


> Ha, da freut sich der Guide
> 
> Wobei die Strecke schon grenzwertig war....
> 11 Biker und *ich hab öfters die Spitzkehren schieben müssen*,
> ...


----------



## Bube (30. Oktober 2009)

Mann schrieb:


> Was war da los!!!!!!!



Hey Man,
was glaubst Du, wieviel Tickets brauchst Du,
an einem Albabstieg?


----------



## Mann (30. Oktober 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Hey Man,
> was glaubst Du, wieviel Tickets brauchst Du,
> an einem Albabstieg?



Max 3...........


----------



## Bube (30. Oktober 2009)

Mann schrieb:


> Max 3...........



bei 2 hätte ich so gemacht 

aber 3...bei Dir ....mmmhhh  schau mer mal heut. 
Dann muß das aber die 0 werden ..


----------



## jonibeck (30. Oktober 2009)

Gibt's genauere Planungen? Wenn ihr mir ne Lampe habt, wär ich vllt. mit dabei...


----------



## Mann (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi Guide Micha mit Junior Guide BRM,

klasse Sache mal wieder
ich weiß nicht mehr wo die Wege herkommen
Traum Trails, Traum Aussichten, Traum Abend

Danke


----------



## Bube (31. Oktober 2009)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Gibt's genauere Planungen? Wenn ihr mir ne Lampe habt, wär ich vllt. mit dabei...



Au, kam a bißle spät...  Sonst gerne 



Mann schrieb:


> Hi Guide Micha mit Junior Guide BRM,
> 
> klasse Sache mal wieder
> ich weiß nicht mehr wo die Wege herkommen
> ...



Hey, das freut die Guides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonibeck (1. November 2009)

Na, da Freitag wohl nicht so koordinierbar war, hab ich heute meinen eigenen SNR gemacht. Ging los morgens um 10 und endete abends um 19Uhr. Inkl Pause für Maultaschen & Erdbeerkuchen und mehrmaliges Dämpferaufpumpen. Wie man sieht ist meine Navigation nach Gefühl und Orientierung nicht immer gelungen. Leider ist die Waldwegführung manchmal aber total irreführend. Da ich ohne Licht unterwegs war, hab ich die letzten Zwei Stunden fahrt durch gefühltes Nichts gewagt. War ziemlich abenteuerlich und ich würde den Förster gern über's Knie legen, der ständig neben die Wege irgendwelche Schneisen mit seinem Harvester zieht, die nach Weg aussehen...

Aber, seht selbst:
www.jonibeck.de/bereinigt_20090225232218.gpx

Wer keine Möglichkeit hat, gpx karten anzuschauen, für den hab ich was:
http://www.mctrekk.de/TrekkMap/index.php

Einfach oben die Datei einfügen, die wird dann von allein in der Karte angezeigt...


----------



## Bube (2. November 2009)

Ja, da war aber einer fleissig 

Und mit echt schönen Abschnitten.
An deinem letzten Abstieg an der Pfullinger Alb waren wir am Freitag auch 
Das kann man aber auch nochmal fahren 

Schön! Melde dich doch wg. Freitag, deine Grundlage ist ausbaufähig 


Grüße

Micha


----------



## Bube (2. November 2009)

Ach ja, Männer: Heut ist Start vom WP

Es ist 7:30 Uhr und der erste hat schon 2,5 std. eingetragen.


----------



## jonibeck (2. November 2009)

Shit. Die Mördertour einen Tag zu früh gemacht...

Ausbaufähig ist das allemal. Die letzten paar km waren Kampf pur ^^. Hat jemand ne Software mit der er die Hm ausrechnen kann? Meine zeigt nämlich 2400an. Das wär schon bissel krass...

PS: Am Freitag hab ich nochmal kein Training. Wenn das kein Wink des Himmels ist. Leider pissts die ganze Woche über, bis auf Freitag. Was steht am Freitag aufm Programm? Bräuchte natürlich ne Leihleuchte. Könnte aber evtl. ne "MyTinySun" zum Testvergleich organisieren...


Gruß Joni


----------



## mtb_radler (2. November 2009)

@ joni ich machs mit Magic Maps....hab aber auch schon das benutzt:

http://www.gps-freeware.de/Beschreibung.aspx


Gruß


----------



## jonibeck (2. November 2009)

Und bei Magicmaps kommt raus? Habs auch mit Magicmaps gemacht und der sagt ~2400hm bergauf und bergab...


----------



## mtb_radler (2. November 2009)

...bei Profile ( wo das Höhendiagramm ist) auf Einstellung und den Schieber bei Datenfilderung um 5mm nach rechts... dann stimmts bei mir mit den gefahrenen, aufgezeichneten Edge 705 Daten........... ob die Datenfilderung alle Magic Maps Versionen haben weiß ich nicht


----------



## mtb_radler (2. November 2009)

@ joni----> Deine Tour mit den Einstellungen wie beschrieben

Gruß


----------



## Bube (2. November 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ........... ob die Datenfilderung alle Magic Maps Versionen haben weiß ich nicht



Meine Ältere hat die, aber selbst bei max. Glättung sind das 2.400 hm 

Was sagte denn dein Gerät während der Aufzeichnung ?
Und: hat es sich auch so angefühlt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonibeck (2. November 2009)

hmm, also kann das so niemand wirklich nachvollziehen, wieviel hm es waren? Müsste man quasi ständig die Höhe/Tiefpunkte rausfiltern und dann von Hand rechnen? Also selbst wenns "nur" 1800hm waren, wär ich äußerts zufrieden damit. Dann gibts wenigstens einen Grund dafür, dass ich die letzten km konditionstechnisch am äußersten Limit gefahren bin ^^. Auf schwäbisch "i be auf dr Felg dohergfahre".

Ehrlich gesagt hat es sich angefühlt, wie wenn ich jeden möglichen Hügel mitgenommen hab und irgendwann dachte ich, dass so lang wie ich jetzt hoch gefahren bin auch irgendwann Schnee kommen müsste . Selbst beim letzten Abstieg ins Tal, bei dem ich eigentlich gedacht hab, dass jetzt nurnoch bissel Abfahrt und dann noch die Auffahrt das Tal hoch kommt, war noch die ein oder andere Kehre dabei, die wieder ziemlich nach oben ging. Zum Glück wars dunkel, da hab ich das ganze nicht gesehen und irgendwann tritt man eh wie von alleine ^^.


----------



## tretentreten (2. November 2009)

Guten Abend 
Wo ischt der 5 Mann dr wenn er uns denn findet hat gesagt das er sich anmeldet .... werde morgen die lage checken. Bis wann kann man nachmelden??


----------



## Bube (3. November 2009)

Ja, da könntest du mal nach"tretentreten"  
Am besten vor Ort, "betreutes anmelden" 

Nachmelden -noch- terminlich unkritisch 



Übrigends: Der Teamchef hat schon eingetragen 


Edit: Und wurde schon überholt


----------



## Mann (3. November 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Ach ja, Männer: Heut ist Start vom WP
> 
> Es ist 7:30 Uhr und der erste hat schon 2,5 std. eingetragen.



HI Micha,

ich hätte gedacht das manche um 7:00 Uhr schon 8 Std. eingetragen hätten

Gruß Manne


----------



## Bube (3. November 2009)

off topic:
Kann heut und Freitag evtl. nicht kommen, muß noch aufräumen  


Meduim schrieb:


> YouTube - Fork Lift Accident Brings Down The WarehouseÂ Video


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. November 2009)

Wegem Eintragen  
die Konkurenz ist dieses Jahr noch härter

Z.B  Heute morgen hat einer um kurz nach 6.00 schon 4.30 Stunden radeln eingetragen. Das nen ich Sportsgeist, wenn andere noch an irgend was rumspielen geht der aufs Rad, das Lob ich mir.  

Gruss bis später
ETM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (4. November 2009)

Die Sommerpause ist vorbei, der Pokal ruft die FNRer auf zum Gefecht

Um die Wettbewerber nicht gleich aufzuschrecken gibt es hier nur die verschlüsselten Daten:

HM: xxxx
km:    xx

Decodeierung im FNR-Decoder auf: FNR-Page 

pass: heeeya

@ jonibeck---> wir können Dich in Urach aufsammeln

Grüße


----------



## Bube (4. November 2009)

GOILLl


----------



## Bube (6. November 2009)

Hey Joni,

wie sieht´s aus ?
Unser Tourguide hat angeboten, bei Dir in der Nähe vorbeizuradeln....
Brauchst Du Licht? Hast Du die Tiny zum Testen?


Grüße Micha


----------



## jonibeck (6. November 2009)

Hmm, also ich wär dabei. Wann Treffpunkt? Bekomm ich dann den nachhause Service? Meine Handynummer habt ihr? Hab leider keine Lampe. Die Tiny hatn Kumpel von mir erst vor kurzem gekauft und ich weiß noch nicht mal, ob er sie selbst überhaupt schon hat. Dann müsst sie auch noch extra in Pfullingen holen, das lohnt sich nicht...

Apropos, hat jemand von euch ne Dämpferpumpe? Meine Magura ist leider funktionsuntüchtig und aktuell fahr ich relativ wenig Druck im Dämpfer...


----------



## mtb_radler (6. November 2009)

@joni

Super !!

-Treffpunkt: 18:30 Sportheim Zittelstatt (sofern "wenn-er-uns-findet" keine Verspätung verursacht)

-Wir kommen aus dem Lenninger Tal, Du müsstest für deinen heimweg nur von Kabbis bis zu Dir rollen..... hierfür reicht ne Baumarktfunzel

- Lampenüberschuß hat nur Bube......

- Dämpferpumpe kann ich mitbringen

-Ich hab deine Handy-Nr. nicht


....


----------



## Bube (6. November 2009)

...Lampenüberschuß.... hab ich.... 
...aber wem hab ich meinen 2. Akku geliehen ?
Da war mal was, in der Dunkelheit....


Aber ich bring die Lampe mit...
...wo nur der 2. Akku ist


----------



## jonibeck (6. November 2009)

Also ne Funzel von Kappis bis Seeburg bekomm ich iwie hin. Lampe ist aber notwendig. Wenn der Akku noch auftaucht schreibt bitte hier rein oder mir bis 17:30 ne sms. Ohne Lampe müsste ich leider absagen...

Gruß Joni


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (6. November 2009)

Hi,
das gibt den Account des neuen hier. 
Ich hab dann mal "Wenn er uns findet" 
eingeloggt.
Das das mit dem WP auch klappt.


Gruß

i.A. Bube


----------



## Bube (6. November 2009)

Hey 

@Joni: Du hast heute eine Lampe und einen Akku    UND EINE SMS  

@all: Der freundliche junge Mann,  der dessen
Frau sich wünscht, er solle doch endlich mal bei den 
älteren mitfahren.... jener kommt auch


----------



## Mann (6. November 2009)

Hi Jungs,

der eine und der andere kommt auch....

Bike Gruß Manne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (6. November 2009)

Zwangsrekrutierung  

Wie wird das noch enden ?


----------



## jonibeck (7. November 2009)

überfahrt nach Seeburg erfolgreich abgeschlossen


----------



## Mann (7. November 2009)

Danke für den FNR.......
ER wird bestimmt unvergesslich bleiben...
*National Geographic ADVENTURE FNR*

Grüßle Manne


----------



## mtb_radler (7. November 2009)

Hey Manne......schon wach...und den gestrigen FNR auch treffend beschrieben

...hab meine Schuhe auch grad zum Besohlen gebracht....waren total abgelaufen


grüße


----------



## Bube (7. November 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...hab meine Schuhe auch grad zum Besohlen gebracht....waren total abgelaufen...



Dann besorg dir die bis Freitag (oder machst Du Dienstag Tour ?):   




Und von unserem neuen Mitfahrer, er wollte Dir das
hier schenken: 


]


@Bernd: Du weißt, wie sehr mir die Touren gefallen. GERNE WIEDER 


Der erste Eintrag zur Tour von Joni, im Sommer ahnt man dann schon das Morgenrot !


[email protected] Joni, mein Respekt


----------



## Mann (7. November 2009)

Beachte das Einzelranking:

1 Thailandfahrer .Bamboo-Lake-Village 	111 	1685 min (28:05 h)
2 Windschatten....Ebbelwoi-Express 	106 	1590 min (26:30 h)
3 chrrup150 SPIDERPIG racinGTeam 	86 	1321 min (22:01 h)
*4 Mann 	                                        79 	1195 min (19:55 h)*

******* ich bin (Dope.....)
Muss nachher nochmal aufs Bike 
*mit Sohneman*

Meine Sohlen sind auch durch.....Schaue gerade nach Bikeschuhe.....Hersteller LOWA oder MEINDEL


----------



## jonibeck (7. November 2009)

Mein Körper bedankt sich gerade für das akkurate Ganzkörpertraining mit einem sanften Ganzkörpergribbeln. Fehlende Kondition musste ich einfach mit übermäßigem Kampfgeist ersetzen . Hatte von Neuhausen bis Urach übrigens ziemlich nervigen Gegenwind, das machte aus dem leichten Gefälle gleich mal gefühlten Berg . 

Fand die Tour trotz dem, "etwas verblockten Streckenabschnitt" sehr lecker. Selten hab ich auf so wenigen Metern Wegstrecke so viel über mich selbst erfahren  

Was den letzten Trail angeht, sowas könnte ich in Urach auch mal anbieten. Da gibts von technisch über flowig bis ruppig einmal einmal einen Quereinstieg. Muss nurnoch einen fahrbaren Aufstieg erkunden. Ich melde mich, sobald ich Freitags mal wieder Zeit hab 

PS: Was Sagen denn eure Tschi-Pi-Äs Geräte? Meines sagt 82km und 2700hm. Damit ich mal weiß, wieviel meine HM wirklich sind...


----------



## mtb_radler (7. November 2009)

Meiner sagt 73km bei 1251hm


----------



## Bube (7. November 2009)

Mein Rechner sagt: WENN ER UNS FINDET  hat eingetragen 

Sollte jetzt noch Edgar eintragen, (heute jetzt sofort...) wären wir auf PLATZ 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonibeck (7. November 2009)

Hab mich grad nochmal Ã¼ber die Lupine informiert. Ist der Unterschied zwischen Betty 7 und Wilma 7 so groÃ, dass sich die 280â¬ Preisunterschied rechtfertigen? Gibt's da nur den Leistungsunterschied oder sind die beiden Lampen auch technisch unterschiedlich?

GruÃ Joni


----------



## mtb_radler (7. November 2009)

Leistung...und die Wilma 7 hat das PCS (Schalter) im Lampenkopf verbaut, nicht wie Betty am extra Kabel


gez. der,der nach 4Std. Schlaf so langsam Saumüde wird


----------



## Bube (9. November 2009)

Na, sind alle ausgeschlafen 


Und das Team wurde im WP schon wieder ziemlich weit vorgefahren 


Apropos Winter: Der Regen, welcher gerade draussen 
runterkommt, hat -teilweise- eine irgendwie 
verringerte Fallgeschwindigkeit....


----------



## mtb_radler (10. November 2009)

Muß heut die Stellung in Stuggitown halten... wird nichts mit radeln...mist


----------



## Bube (10. November 2009)

Bei mir wird´s auch knapp...
Kommen noch Besprechungen und gegen später auf ´nen 40er...
(Obwohl...da könnt ich mit Radklamotten hin....nach Dettingen...)


Grüße

Micha


----------



## Bube (11. November 2009)

Erinnerung:
Als wir damals mit dem Bussle Freitags zum Hohenzollern sind,
sind Armlinge (oder sinds Beinlinge  ) im Bussle
liegen geblieben.
Und auch ein Pärchen Socken (frische...)


Wem ghörts ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. November 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Erinnerung:
> Als wir damals mit dem Bussle Freitags zum Hohenzollern sind,
> sind Armlinge (oder sinds Beinlinge  ) im Bussle
> liegen geblieben.
> ...



Steht bei den Utensilien was drauf ???
Muss erstmal prüfen ob bei mir was fehlt, da die Sommerklamotten weggeräumt sind.

Ist eigentlich der fehlende Akku aufgetaucht ?

Gruss


----------



## Bube (11. November 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...da die Sommerklamotten weggeräumt sind...



Arm- und Beinlinge gehören bei Dir doch zur Winterausrüstung 
Nur bei TiefemWinter brauchst Du mehr 




Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...
> Ist eigentlich der fehlende Akku aufgetaucht ?
> 
> Gruss


Ja, ist gestern wieder aufgetaucht...aber nichts 
spektakuläres...ist immer das gleiche, wenn man zuviel von was hat


----------



## tretentreten (11. November 2009)

Vorschlag:
 Verkauf doch das Muffelige Zeug unter dem Label "von einem Winterharten getragen". Das Volk wirds dir aus den Händen reissen. Übrigens nettes Tourchen aber wie hieß nochmal die Steige in Lichtenstein????


----------



## Bube (12. November 2009)

OK, bereite ebay-Fred vor 

@Eddi: Wo müssen wir dich morgen hinbegleiten ?


Gruß

Bube


----------



## Bube (13. November 2009)

Es ist Freitag - vormittags- und
unser Team hat nur 40 Punkte Rückstand auf die Tabellenspitze  


Heute gibts ein gepflegtes Türchen, 
auf ungepflegten Wegchen 

Viel Höhe ist heute nicht, wir werden zuerst
ETM irgendwo in E.... abliefern und
dann auf dem Rückweg auf dem 40er vorbeiradeln.


Motto von heute:
_*"Ein Mountabike ohne Dreck ist wie ein Mann ohne Narben"*_ 


CU 17:30 Uhr bei Cappu


----------



## mtb_radler (13. November 2009)

Ein schönes Motto...ich freu mich drauf... natürlich mit ungeputztem bike


----------



## Mann (13. November 2009)

Hi Jungs,

würde ab 14:00 Uhr ne keine Einrollrunde drehen...bis 17:00 Uhr....
Wäre einer dabei...???

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. November 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Es ist Freitag - vormittags- und
> unser Team hat nur 40 Punkte Rückstand auf die Tabellenspitze
> 
> 
> ...





*    Nächste Woche!! Nächste Woche!!*


----------



## Bube (13. November 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *    Nächste Woche!! Nächste Woche!!*




Ja GOTT SEI DANK !

Da hättest Du ja noch gar nicht genügend Getränke da gehabt  



Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ...gebe ich am Freitag,den 20.11. ab 19 Uhr bei mir daheim eine kleine Stehparty...


 Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


Gruß

Micha


----------



## Bube (13. November 2009)

Mann schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> würde ab 14:00 Uhr ne keine Einrollrunde drehen...bis 17:00 Uhr....
> Wäre einer dabei...???
> ...





...mmmmmhhhhh....   
Wär bei deinem Vor-Ride auch Fahrtechnik angesagt ?   Sozusagen "Fahrschule ?"
Oder einfach den Rudi abholen   ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mann (13. November 2009)

Hi Bube,

alles möglich.....(ich würde einfach locker biken)
bin aber für alles offen..........

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (13. November 2009)

@Manne, schick Dir per PN meine Handi-Nr, Deine ?


Die Ereignisse übnerschlagen sich: 
@Bernd: Auch Edgar hat seinen Pflichttermin 
in E... erst nächste Woche 

Die Geochaching-Tour nach G....  geht das noch, oder ist 
es zu kurzfristig ?  

Sonst hab ich auch noch was in petto...

Gruß

Micha


----------



## mtb_radler (13. November 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Die Geochaching-Tour nach G....  geht das noch, oder ist



klar geht.... "wenn er uns findet" kann am Südbahnhof wie gewohnt einsteigen

...viel Spaß beim Vorride...


----------



## Bube (13. November 2009)

@mtb-radler:  



Mann schrieb:


> Hi Bube,
> 
> alles möglich.....(ich würde einfach locker biken)
> bin aber für alles offen..........
> ...



@Manne:  Vorride geht nicht, zuviel Sachen auf den Schreibtisch bekommen 


Bis 17:30 Uhr


Micha


----------



## mtb_radler (13. November 2009)

OK FNR Tour für Heute steht

65km bei 1180hm...Traumtour Traumtrails alle Wege sind _FNR-tested® >>OK 2008<<_....Wanderschuhe werden Heute nicht notwendig sein (sind eh noch beim Besohlen) 


Bubes Motto wird übernommen und "wenn er uns findet" kann am Südbahnhof einsteigen

bis 17:30 riederich


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (13. November 2009)

Haha - ICH FINDE ÄH TREFFE EUCH DANN AM SÜDBAHNHOF...


----------



## Bube (16. November 2009)

Hallo FNRer,


@Bernd: War wieder eine KLASSE Tour 

@ll: Unser (Tor-)Tourfotograf hat mir 
Bilder unserer Ausfahrten zugespielt.
Unter Auflage STRIKTER Geheimhaltung: Ich habe
deshalb die Auflösung verkleinert 


Z.B.: 



Oder:






Und:





Und viele, viele weitere !
Die Bilder -auch die unveröffentlichen- rufen solche
Erinnerungen wach, ich könnt euch gleich abholen und
zusammen nochmal alles fahren


----------



## mtb_radler (16. November 2009)

ich will mehr 

ist http://picasa.google.de/ (oder anderes) möglich ?... natürlich mit pass


----------



## Bube (16. November 2009)

..jetzt katalogisiert die Software seit 20 min....


Edit2:

*DAS SIND JA HUNDERTE von bisher unveröffentlichten Bildern !*


Oh  jemine.... 

Z.Bsp.:




GOIL !!!!


Verflixt, ich komm gar nicht mehr zum Arbeiten...:
*GOILE TREPPEN: Andi + Hauke (mit Eisenhaufen ) *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (16. November 2009)

Für jene welche jetzt auch noch arbeiten dürfen,
was zum Schmunzeln (Achtung: frauenfeindlich..)
http://www.chilloutzone.to/video/frauen-am-steuer-compilation.html


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. November 2009)

Hallo Bernd, tour gestern voll komplett durchgefahren obwohl ich noch einige Aushilfsnavigisten den richtigen Weg erklären mußte (Da geht es doch hin, oder hier ist der richtige Weg).Zum Schluß noch ordentlich regen, aber hat alles gut geklappt.
Dein Apparätle habe ich Hauke mitgegeben.

Wie gehts Dir, ich hoffe damit sich nichts einschleicht ?

Bis Freitag

Gruss ETM

P.S. ind wirtschaft ist au koiner mei mit


----------



## mtb_radler (18. November 2009)

Hallo Eddi,

konnste MTB navi schnuppern...da fehlt halt die superscharfe Autonavi Blondine mit den Traumaßen 90x60x90, die Dir sehr knapp bekleidet  mit hocherotischer Stimme sagt wos lang geht   
 ^^ aah eddi a bissle links^^

Für mich wars gut abzubrechen und bin auch heute nicht  fit...mal schaun was wird, hab immernoch Hoffnung dass mein Körper unter dem Niveau des Virus liegt (80km bei Nacht durch die Gegend radeln, der kann mich mal ...ich such nen anderen Körper..)

gruß


----------



## Bube (18. November 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...
> ^^ aah eddi a bissle links^^
> ...





Was für Kommandos kann die noch 


Hey Eddi, hab gar keine Signatur von dir rumliegen sehen...


----------



## Bube (20. November 2009)

Moin, liebe Gemeinde 

Freu mich schon auf die Tour heute.

Es kommt mir nach einer anstrengenden Woche gerade gelegen,
daß wir heute vor allem ebene und flowige Trails fahren.
Nach km 35 werden wir ETM in der Altbach/Deizisauer Ecke abliefern.
Bei km 52 machen wir Oli unsere Aufwartung und freuen uns 
auf das Radlertreffen 
Die maximal an einem Stück zu bewältigenden Höhenmeter heben wir uns für den Schluß auf: 
Anstieg vom Neckartal hoch zum Grafenberg.  

FNRer: Dies gibt ein gaaanz gemütlicher, gaaaanz feiner trailiger Nightride....
Let´s RIDE  


Grüße

Micha
Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse, natürlich hat es auch wild-romantische Abschnitte....z.B. beim Ulrichstein....buggelnuff...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. November 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Moin, liebe Gemeinde
> 
> Freu mich schon auf die Tour heute.
> 
> ...



Des isch doch buggelnonder viel scheener!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (20. November 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Des isch doch buggelnonder viel scheener!!



Sagsch DU !
Musch mol anderschrom probiera...
DAS SIND FNR 


@FNR
Muss obadengt dia Bildr voll nufflada...
Derweil a paar Pictschrla:








Klick auf´s Bildle machts graiser!


Ahhh, noch a paar äldere, s´Geburtstagskend isch au druff !


----------



## mtb_radler (20. November 2009)

allen FNR-ern viel Spaß...ich werde an meiner Genesung  weiterarbeiten, die hoffentlich bis Dienstag abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Bube (20. November 2009)

DAS DARF DOCH NICHT WAHRSEIN !!


----------



## Bube (20. November 2009)

@Bernd: Gute Besserung !


Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den beiden Herren für heute Abend aus?  :







Ich lieb das Stöbern in altem Bildmaterial


----------



## Mann (21. November 2009)

Hi Micha und FNR-ler,

klasse *MUD ADVENTURE NIGHT RIDE*.....
101%......von möglichen 100%
Cleanpark in Neckart.... bitte meiden, *Gulli verstopft*.....

.....Heute Mittag wird die Familie eingespannt....."zum biken" 
Dann heißt es, *bike mit Mike two*[/B] 

Bike Grüße Manne


----------



## toddel1 (21. November 2009)

@micha!
Du glaubst es nicht, wir (Alböhi und meine Wenigkeit) sind schließlich um 5:00 Uhr in Betzingen eingelaufen, schätze es waren dann etwa 75km auf´m Tacho.
Hoffentlich hab ich Euch nicht die Tour versaut, wahrscheinlich war meine Auslegung einer "Sternfahrt" doch eine etwas andere (-sternhagelvoll.....-).
Jedenfalls war Eure "Marschverpflegung" überlebenswichtig ;-) thanks!!

Bis bald, spätestens zur Jahresabschlussfahrt.
Toddel


----------



## Bube (23. November 2009)

Mann schrieb:


> Hi Micha und FNR-ler,
> 
> klasse *MUD ADVENTURE NIGHT RIDE[/B...Gulli verstopft*.....







toddel1 schrieb:


> @micha!
> ...meine Auslegung einer "Sternfahrt" doch eine etwas andere ...



@toddel: Ja ja, die Kommunikation unter Männern fällt oft
etwas spärlich aus ...
Aber wir wissen uns dann gegenseitig zu helfen


----------



## Bube (23. November 2009)

@all FNRer:
Es gibt diesen Aufruf im Netz:


beat schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6572321&postcount=1756 - Besucht uns doch!



Wie wäre es, wenn wir  unseren FNR verschieben ?

Folgendes wäre angedacht: 
Wir bleiben alle brav am Freitag zuhause.
Und verwöhnen unsere Holden.
Oder gehen alle zusammen in ´ne Abendvorstellung/Kino.
Oder zum Chinesen. Oder: in´s Filderado: Badespaß für die Kleinen und
Sauna-gaudi für die Großen....
Am Sonntag dagegen biken wir gen Stuggi und 
fahren bei obiger Ausfahrt mit. 
Unsere bessere Hälften mit unserem
Nachwuchs treffen wir dann anschließend auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.
Und die Räder verladen wir dort in unseren
FNR-Spezial-Transporter, mit jenem welchen 
mein Fraule nach Stuggi/W-Markt kommt.  
Und hoffen, daß wir in den PKW mit nach Hause dürfen...





Und:  Wie weit sind eure Liteville ?
Sollen wir auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt auch dies ansprechen: :  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433506


----------



## beat (23. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6572321&postcount=1756 - Die Einladung gilt selbstverständlich auch für euch! Grüße


----------



## Bube (26. November 2009)

...und da trägt ETE mal kurz 63 Pünktchen ein..  

Und unser neues Teami, welches uns immer findet....
ich sach nur   FLEISSIG 


Freitag machen wir wieder eine Sternfahrt 

Diesmal sind bekannte, weniger bekannte und unbekannte Wegchen um die Teck (und dahinter)
auf dem Speiseplan. 
Das Menue hat viel Vitamine T:
V..oll
.i..rre
..t..our
...a..uf
....m..eist
.....i..m
......n..ichts
.......e..ndenen

........T..rails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (27. November 2009)

Hier tanzt ja nicht gerade der Bär  


Wer kommt heute ?
Hat euch die Tourbeschreibung vergrault


----------



## mtb_radler (27. November 2009)

ich werde heute mittag meinem doc nen besuch abstatten... so kanns nicht weitergehn......auf nen capu in zivilkleidung komm ich vorbei....hust...hust


----------



## broesl02 (27. November 2009)

Nasendusche von Sanicare kein Husten, kein Schnupfen
Bedienungsanleitung beachten


----------



## Mann (27. November 2009)

Hi Jungs,

müsste passen, komme zu 90%
Bin schon heiß auf die Sache....dann können Wir ja "ab rocken"

Bikeliche Grüße Manne


----------



## sjaeger (27. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

War lange nicht mehr hier: Ist die Startzeit nach wie vor 17:30 Uhr. Bin gerade am überlegen, allerdings ist meine Lampe gerade im Service  und müsste mit einer Ixon LED an Start gehen.

Grüße

Simon


----------



## Bube (27. November 2009)

Zur Tour von nachher:

So gehts hoch:



Zu der:



weiter:



etwas weiter:




Etwas später vielleicht so wieder:





*FREU*


Und: ja, Start wie gehabt.
Mit der Lampe halt machmal etwas langsamer biken...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (27. November 2009)

Hallo FNR ler,
war langfe nicht mehr im Forum....
jetzt mal zu den nächsten Aktionen:

-Ausfahrt nach Stuttgart am Sonntag muss ich passen, keine Zeit.......trotzdem danke an die uns denkenden 

-Zum FNR heute......Ich bin dabei ......die einziege Information die mir fehlt ist das R........ wie z.B.  Rasten  

Also bis später

ETM


----------



## Bube (27. November 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ......die einziege Information die mir fehlt ist das R........ wie z.B.  Rasten  ...



Rasten können wir überall dort, wo die Bilder entstanden sind. 
Wild romantisch. Unterm Sternenzelt 

Wat jibbet es jeileres 


Brot, Pizza, Süüüüssse Flittchen ähm Schnittchen 
Alles erlaubt.


CU

Micha


----------



## Mann (28. November 2009)

Jungs war das geil........mein Bike schlief die ganze Nacht auf dem Ständer
"The Teck 2000er Ride"
Danke 
Danke 
Danke 

Gruß Manne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (28. November 2009)

meine Beine   meine Beeeiiinnnneee


19-25-29%  mir rauscht das Blut in den Ohren, ich muß absteigen...
und dann dieser Manne neben mir: "Geil, geh..."


----------



## tretentreten (28. November 2009)

wurde um 2 Uhr mit den Worten empfangen 
"Spinnst Du" 
ich "nö wir"
Thanks for the nice ride
Andy


----------



## Bube (30. November 2009)

Die Tour vom Freitag, die war phänomenal 
1.965 hm...Trails ohne Ende...2 Burgen, eine mit Besichtigung...
Abstieg von der verlassenen BurgRuine "mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen" gerade so fahrbar...wieder hoch....längste Trailabfahrt des Abends....
wieder halbhoch...Tempo Tempo Tempo...ich kann nicht mehr....ENDLICH: Lichter! Ohmmmm da schmeckt das Spezi und der ergattere Wurstsalat...
gemütlich dann nach Hause...gemütlich- für wen eigentlich


Und gestern (Sonntag) waren wir ja bei den Stuttgartern eingeladen.
War ´ne schöne Tour, aber zu viele Biker - glaub 25 - 
und schon nach 200 m knallte der erste lang hin...

Der Guide gab sich alle Mühe mit der Streckenwahl 


Nur eines musste ich feststellen: Die sind in Stuggi schon 
alle angezogen, als wäre es WINTER !
Ich glaub, ein Großteil der Biker würde einen richtigen 
Winter-FNR nicht überleben.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (30. November 2009)

Zum Freitag, brauche ich ja jetzt nichts mehr zu schreiben, die 3 Tour hat es in sich gehabt. Wetter, Panorama, Blaue Flecken usw.,  Hurra weiter so 
Jetzt kann auch der Winter kommen, auf dauer ist es sonst zu warm 

Wie sieht es aus, wer kommt am Dienstag ? Der Wetterbericht hat mal Regen und Schnee bei 2-4° angekündigt.
Nicht das ich wieder ohne WP-Teilnehmer fahren muss......Männer Aufruf zum Punkten jetzt gilts .

Gruss 
Edgar


----------



## Bube (30. November 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ... Der Wetterbericht hat mal Regen und Schnee bei 2-4° angekündigt...



Wäre ja klassisches *mtb-Radler*-Wetter


----------



## Mann (30. November 2009)

Hi Jungs,

Ich will....
The Teck 2000er Ride "Teil 2"


Grüßle Manne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (30. November 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Wäre ja klassisches *mtb-Radler*-Wetter


...noch 5mal schlafen....dann darf ich wieder


----------



## Bube (30. November 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...noch 5mal schlafen....dann darf ich wieder



Du verpaßt noch das beste Wetter:
http://www.designladen.com/sonstiges/source/image/regen-pict2423.jpg


----------



## Bube (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo  @mtb-radler:

mud du nomol schlafen oder kann du wieder radeln ?


----------



## mtb_radler (4. Dezember 2009)

1 mal noch.....am Dienstag bin ich dabei....viel Spaß


----------



## Bube (6. Dezember 2009)

Woher kommt eigentlich der Name "Urach", das
Ziel des vergangenen FNR ?

_Urach
Woher Urach so geheißen
Der Nahme Urach solle daher rühren, weilen vor Zeiten die
Grafen (so Tag- und Nachts-Zeit sich wegen des Wilds in Wäldern
aufgehalten) in das Thal hinunter eine Uhr richten lassen,
daß sie schlagen hören, und sich also nach der Zeit richten
könnten, von welcher Uhr die Stadt hernach den Nahmen
Urach bekommen..._

Oder dies:
_Nicodemus Frischlins Flucht von Schloss Hohenurach_

Hier geht´s weiter:
Leseprobe


----------



## Bube (7. Dezember 2009)

Weihnachten naht....

Und meine Frau hat wohl no koi Gschenkle für ihrn Ma...
Darum brauche ich euren qualifizierten Rat.
Ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll...  

Weil:

Heute morgen knallt mir meine Frau Gemahlin
den neuen Bike-Veranstalter-Katalog auf den Tisch und 
sagt:

"Such dir was aus..."


----------



## mtb_radler (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo.....welchen Katalog denn?...gibts den als PDF?.... obwohl ich mein Geschenk schon hab...aber es soll ja auch bewegt werden


@eddi----> neue Sattelstütze ist da


----------



## Bube (8. Dezember 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> obwohl ich mein Geschenk schon hab...aber es soll ja auch bewegt werden ...



Nachtigall, ik hör dir trapsen...   




@ETM: Heute ist Dienstag.... Du mußt im WP noch eintragen: Radfahren (ins Geschäft)  1 Stunde


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. Dezember 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Weihnachten naht....
> 
> Und meine Frau hat wohl no koi Gschenkle für ihrn Ma...
> Darum brauche ich euren qualifizierten Rat.
> ...



Hallo Micha, wenn meine Frau sowas zu mir sagen würde, müßte ich mal nachdenken und mir ein paar gedanken machen 

Außerdem, des was mir machen wollen bietet glaube ich kein Veranstalter und schon gar mit nem Katalog.....Tui Fly  oder doch lieber  FNR Ride   

Bernd danke für die Tauschaktion, ich gehe davon aus das Du heute am Start bist, TOP..... (Bitte Stütze aber heute nicht mit zum Radeln mitbringen) 

Micha, heute bin ich direkt ins Geschäft leider nur 50 Minuten, aber ich trags nach.

Männer bis später zum DNR

Gruss


----------



## britta-ox (8. Dezember 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Hallo.....welchen Katalog denn?...gibts den als PDF?....


Aber klar doch
http://www.bergfuehlung.de/resource...567fe87bf69c8a8723c8ea2d0662c/DI_Sinai_10.pdf

Ist aber dann wohl doch eher was für Frau Bube, man fährt nämlich tagsüber...


Auweia, ich hoffe das war jetzt kein Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln wegen Werbung. War eigentlich ein Späßle, wenn einem schon so der Ball zugespielt wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (8. Dezember 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> "Such dir was aus..."



Zeitraum max.:  31.7. - 8.8.2010
Bevorzugtes: Trails, gerne fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll
Bergauf: gerne auch mit Gondel, bleibt mehr Power für die Abfahrt
Mitfahrer: multiplizieren den Spaß, only FNR-testet 
Location: möglichst ohne Flieger obwohl mich Sinai reizen würde...


----------



## Bube (9. Dezember 2009)

Die Winterharten tauchen in den TOP 10 auf


----------



## Bube (9. Dezember 2009)

Neues zum Jahresabschluß:

Jahresabschlusstour


----------



## Bube (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo FNRer,

diesen Freitag (MORGÄN !)
hätte ich gerne verbindlich Bescheid, wer kommt.
Oder auch wer nicht kommt.

Wir verladen mal wieder die Bikes und es
gibt ein lecker Türchen 

Zur Planung benötige ich jedoch zwingend die 
Personenzahl.

Ausschnitt aus der Tourbeschreibung:
Diese Tour wird nur Fahrern empfohlen, 
die engste Kurven auf schmalen Pfaden bergab fahren können, 
zum Teil ist Versetzen des Hinterrades bzw. Absteigen erforderlich! 
Die erste Abfahrt ..sowie die letzte ...sind auch von Fahrern 
mit durchschnittlichem Fahrkönnen fast komplett fahrbar.


----------



## tretentreten (10. Dezember 2009)

Nach Überstandenem Virus bin ich langsam wieder auf der Höhe ( Flitzkacke )hat sich verabschiedet, aber am Fr. bin ich beim Geburtstag und leider nich da.Also bis spät. Di.
Andy

Nice Ride


----------



## OnkelZed (10. Dezember 2009)

das rätsel war leider... trivial:

achtung: spoiler!!!
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.26709.html



vielleicht kriege ich es nächstes jahr mal wieder hin, wenigstens dienstag abends ab und zu mitzufahren...


greetz
edgar (der andere)


----------



## Bube (10. Dezember 2009)

tretentreten schrieb:


> ...bis spät. Di...



Danke @Andi

Und sonst ?


----------



## mtb_radler (10. Dezember 2009)

Hab Frauchen über´s WE frei gegeben und darf (muß) die Stellung halten


----------



## Mann (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi Micha,

hab am Freitag Weihnachtsfeier......
kann leider nicht

"Muss dafür Morgen Mittag aufs Bike"

Wünsch Euch allen einen TOP FNR 

Bikeliche Grüße Manne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (10. Dezember 2009)

ich wär in der Geislinger Ecke auch gerne dabei.....war damals richtig ge*l... wenn noch mehr absagen...Überlegung.....7 Tage später....


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Micha, Heute Abend ich bin dabei......

Zum 30.12 bin ich auch mit dabei, ich gehe aber davon aus damit wir zum Startpunkt hin und nach Tourende wieder nach hause radeln..

Gruss ETM


----------



## Bube (11. Dezember 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...Zum 30.12 bin ich auch mit dabei, ich gehe aber davon aus damit wir zum Startpunkt hin und nach Tourende wieder nach hause radeln...



Du willst wohl beim WP ganz groß rauskommen 
Hey Edgar, mehr wie 96 Punkte kannst Du pro Tag nicht schaffen 


Für´s Heimradeln vor dem Hinradeln  
hatte Bernd eine gute Idee
BTW: the day before 30. is tuesday 



Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hallo Micha, Heute Abend ich bin dabei....



-> keine Angst vor der Tourbeschreibung  


.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Dezember 2009)

Warum Angst vor der Tourbeschreibung  ???

Gehts jetzt mit dem Auto weg, oder wie läufts heute Abend ?

96 Punkte könnte man mal anstreben, wäre doch was  

Zu Bernds Idee...... DNR durch die Nacht, übernachten am Geislinger Wasserturm...Albvereinshütte.....jetzt kommts....dort soll man sehr gut Essen......dann Morgens zum Start Winterabschlußtour....anschliesend Essen und Feiern.......nachhause radeln.......und die Krönung am Sylvesterabend um 20.00 auf´m Sofa neben der Chefin einpennen.........Happy New Year......


----------



## mtb_radler (11. Dezember 2009)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ....dort soll man sehr gut Essen......dann Morgens zum Start Winterabschlußtour....anschliesend Essen und Feiern.......



alles andere hätt mich gewundert


----------



## Bube (11. Dezember 2009)

Mein Lieblings-thread 


Endlich wieder Stimmung in der Bude 


Ja, heute startet der FNR-Tourbus  


Liebe Grüße


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (13. Dezember 2009)

Sodele, wir waren am FNR in Geislingen.
Die Gegend ist phänomenal. 

Ich freu mich schon auf den 30., das Ganze mal bei
Tag anschaun 

Das Wetter war optimal. Die Anfahrt mit dem PKW z.Teil 
auf trockenen Straßenabschnitten..

Es hat während der Tour an der Burg mit schneien angefangen. Die Schneefallgrenze ging dann im weiteren Verlauf der Tour schnell runter, die Menge des Schnees rauf 

Ich freu mich schon auf den 30., das Ganze mal bei
Tag anschaun


----------



## mtb_radler (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es für heute ne Reifenempfehlung ? ....dann wird ummontiert


----------



## Bube (15. Dezember 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es für heute ne Reifenempfehlung ? ....dann wird ummontiert



Liteville empfielt: MUD-FLAP 
Und natürlich: ab heute Spikes 




Und für alle, jene welche am Freitag nicht dabei sein konnten,
und für alle, jene welche dabei waren, aber vor
lauter Dunkelheit wenig erkannt haben:
So sah es dann am WE aus:





Es hat noch weitere Bilder im Album des DJT, 
(einfach auf´s Bild klicken...)


Bis später...

Bube


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (15. Dezember 2009)

Reifenempfehlung....von meiner Seite ich bin heute morgen durch den Wald und am Baggersee vorbei.....mit normalen Reifen sieht es gut aus.....Spikes glaube ich noch nicht erforderlich....

Gruss


----------



## jonibeck (17. Dezember 2009)

30.12. Sieht ja lecker aus. Wenn ich da nur ausm Bett komm ^^. Reicht da meine minimal-Erprobte FNR-Kondition? Würde mit Auto anreisen und hätte dann noch 2 Plätze aufm Heckgepäckträger platz, sofern ich mitfahr. Wie ist die Reifenempfehlung? Ich hätte noch zwei gut profilierte Maxxis WetScream 26x2,5. Die Rollen halt wie Panzerketten 
Wieviel KM und HM sind an dem Tag angestrebt? Wie wird vorraussichtlich das Tempo sein?
Dieses mal bin ich auch pünktlich...


----------



## Bube (17. Dezember 2009)

Moin Joni,
am 29. müsstest Du halt früher in´s Bettchen als wie heute morgen...

Du bist FNR-tested -> FNR-OK 

Reifenempfehlungen werden erst ab 28. seriös...





Grüße

Micha


P.S.: kann leider morgen keinen FNR machen -W-Feier,
aber HEUTE könnt ich a wengle


----------



## mtb_radler (18. Dezember 2009)

Alle reden von FNR.. ist ja auch cool... und ein weltweit erfolgreiches Label, welches von Bikeartikelherstellern gefürchtet, und bei bestandener FNR Prüfung ( FNR-tested ) die Premium Auszeichnung für jedes Produkt darstellt, niemand testet ehrlicher und härter......(Auszug aus der aktuellen **** -Zeitschrift)

Heute gehn wir wieder zurück zu unseren Wurzeln "Dienstag ICERider" ---> das ist der Name unseres Thread ( steht oben ) und "ice" seht für kalt......auf der Albhochfläche sind ab 19:00Uhr minus 12 Grad angekündigt. 
Aus diesem Grund gibt es heute Home-Trails in der Roßfelder bis Sirchinger Ecke ...keine lange Anfahrt und ständiges hoch und runter um die Körpertemperatur möglichst über dem Gefrierpunkt zu halten 

Bis später


----------



## Bube (18. Dezember 2009)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...Körpertemperatur möglichst über dem Gefrierpunkt zu halten



Hallo, glorreiche FNRer 

auch ich werde heute meine Temperatur über
dem Gefrierpunkt halten - in einer Alten Scheune 
Und immer, wenn ich das Rotweinglas erhebe, geht 
ein stiller Gruß nach draussen, in die MINUS 12° hinaus 


Hoffe, daß ich euch um siebzehndreissig hinausschicken darf


----------



## jonibeck (23. Dezember 2009)

Fällt der FNR am 25. feiertagsbedingt aus?


----------



## mtb_radler (23. Dezember 2009)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Fällt der FNR am 25. feiertagsbedingt aus?




Hallo Joni,

zum momentanen Zeitpunkt.... ja mit Ersatz FNR am evtl. Samstag, info hier oder besser per SMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 
wer ist denn heute 17:30 beim nightride dabei ?
Treffpunkt :Winter riederich


----------



## Bube (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo FNRer 

Der 30. ist übermorgen und für
die Jahresabschlußtour ist folgendes organisiert:

Abfahrt 1: um 4:30 Uhr Bäckerei Winter/Riederich mit dem Bike
Abfahrt 2: um 6:30 Uhr Riederich, Startort per sms, mit dem FNR-Bussle

Es können dem Begleit-Bussle frische Klamotten etc. mitgegeben werden. Bitte mir dies ankündigen.


Rückfahrt: wetterabhängig, mit dem Bussle möglich,



Anmerkung: Den morgigen DNR lasse ich ausfallen.


----------



## mtb_radler (28. Dezember 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> H
> die Jahresabschlußtour ist folgendes organisiert:
> 
> Abfahrt 1: um 4:30 Uhr Bäckerei Winter/Riederich mit dem Bike
> Abfahrt 2: um 6:30 Uhr Riederich, Startort per sms, mit dem FNR-Bussle



Hallo,

ich bin für Abfahrt 1 mit genügend Zeit für eine entspannte Anfahrt dann können wir heimwärts den Tag im Bussle ausklingen lassen und es wird nicht allzu spät am Mittwoch Abend

Reifenwahl  bei 5/6 Grad plus ?

aber: regenrisiko für Mittwoch morgen 4 Uhr 85% bei jedoch nur 1,5mm Niederschlag und wohligen 5 grad +

Der DNR fällt bei mir auch aus...
Gruß


----------



## jonibeck (28. Dezember 2009)

Grüß'z euch!

War gestern mal wieder im Wald unterwegs und habe meine ersten Erfahrung mit Eis gemacht. 

Erfahrung 1: Clickpedale, ein sicheres Gefühl und Vertrauen auf die Spurtreue und der Gleitreibungskoeffizient auf Eis vertragen sich definitiv nicht gut. 

Erfahrung 2: Eis hat zwar einen rattengeilen Rollwiederstand hat, das bringt aber absolut nichts, wenn man darauf berghoch fahren will. 

Demnach hab ich mal über die Anschaffung von Spikereifen angedacht? Was könnt ihr mir denn Empfehlen?

Hab jetzt mal folgende Reifen entdeckt:

Continental Spike Claw 120:
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=59518
Gut: Preis, offenes Profil
Schlecht: Nur wenig Spikes und die nur seitlich.

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=59490
Gut: Preis, viele spikes
Neutral: Mittig enges Profil, seitlich offenes Profil
Schlecht: Nur als 28" Verfügbar?!

Schwalbe Ice Spiker
Drahtversion: http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=35908
Faltbar: http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=57966

Gut: Weites Profil, viele Spikes, keine Spitzen Spikes?!
Schlecht: Preis (draht 45, faltbar 60).

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen? Fahrt ihr einen von den Reifen? Hat schonmal jemand selbstgebastelte Spikereifen Probiert? Taugen die mehr?!

Gruß Joni


----------



## mtb_radler (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Joni,

bei uns wird Schwalbe und Conti gefahren, nur Vollspikesreifen, die mit nur seitlichen Spikes sind für unseren Einsatz nicht geeignet es kommt immer mal ein spiegelglattes Teerstück und da halten die nicht...




> Hat schonmal jemand selbstgebastelte Spikereifen Probiert?



ja hat einer...... 2mal nen Platten bei minus 8 grad auf der Wurmlinger Kapelle...danach tiefgefrorene Finger....


----------



## jonibeck (28. Dezember 2009)

Okay. Hab nochn Exklusiv-Objekt gefunden:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/12760

Mein Tendez bisher geht aber zum Schwalbe. Wobei ich gerade gesehen hab, dass es den Conti Spikeclaw auch mit 240 Stollen gibt:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p9370_Spike-Claw-240-Drahtreifen.html

WÃ¤r dann mit 2x39â¬ der gÃ¼nstigste. Welcher von den beiden hat den besseren Off-Ice Grip? Conti oder Schwalbe?


----------



## mikeandbike (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, hab versprochen mich zu melden, würde Variante 2 bevorzugen, muss nur noch den Treffpunkt wissen. Fährt niemand am Diestag 18:00 Uhr ?


----------



## sjaeger (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

Ganz kurzfristig: Hätte jmd. Interesse ein 4-er Team für Schlaflos im Sattel zu melden?

Wie groß die Chancen sind ein Startplatz zu bekommen ist fraglich, würde es aber gerne versuchen. Also bitte kurzfristig Email oder PM an mich wer Interesse hat.

Gruß und ein gutes Neues!


----------



## mtb_radler (1. Januar 2010)

sjaeger schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Ganz kurzfristig: Hätte jmd. Interesse ein 4-er Team für Schlaflos im Sattel zu melden?
> 
> ...



Hallo Simon,

ich nicht dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (1. Januar 2010)

Heute FNR- Jahresauftakt-Tour....17:30Uhr wie immer....


Dabei sind: bube, ich  .....?


----------



## mtb_radler (5. Januar 2010)

Dienstags-Night-Ride vor´m Feiertag, es sind einige im Urlaub, ich hoffe ich fahr heut nicht alleine....


----------



## Bube (5. Januar 2010)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ... ich hoffe ich fahr heut nicht alleine....



Nö... alleine ist es auf der Herzl-Alm langweilig


----------



## Bube (7. Januar 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> ... alleine ist es auf der Herzl-Alm langweilig



Im Album Bilder....
Eine Kostprobe:


----------



## Bube (8. Januar 2010)

Moin FNRer,
die neuen 2010er Kalender werden gerade aufgehängt
und es ist an der Zeit, den Urlaub einzuplanen...

Ich werde gleich zu Anfang der Sommerferien
an den Gardasee fahren, mir einen Traum erfüllen 
Zeitraum: 31.7.-4.8.2010
Touren: Tagestouren Gardasee-Gegend
Mitfahrer: aus dem Bereich FNR -lich willkommen -> Hauke hat sich schon bereit erklärt, runterzuradeln 
und mitzukommen 

Rest: besprechen wir heute beim FNR...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo FNR-ler,
Aufruf zum Nightride, die Winterharten sollten mal wieder kräftig Punkten, 

-Also wer kommt heute Abend ?  Keine absagen 
-Wer hat Zeit für ein Vorride (Jusi, Florian) so um 15.45 ?
-Wo führt uns der Guide heute den hin ?

Also, bis später 

Eurer Teamkollege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. Januar 2010)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Okay. Hab nochn Exklusiv-Objekt gefunden:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/12760
> 
> Mein Tendez bisher geht aber zum Schwalbe. Wobei ich gerade gesehen hab, dass es den Conti Spikeclaw auch mit 240 Stollen gibt:
> ...



Hey Joni,
mein Tip:  Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro 2,1" 361 Spikes Faltreifen, den Conti Spike Claw 240 bin ich vorne und hinten einen Winter gefahren, der Reifen ist nicht Schlecht, jetz fahre ich vorne aber den Schwalbe und der greift besser.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (8. Januar 2010)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ... ein Vorride ...




Vorreide nicht möglichSTOPVorfreude auf FNR großSTOPbis 17:30 STOP


----------



## mtb_radler (8. Januar 2010)

bei mir wird´s nix , die Schichtübergabe fällt der Witterung zum Opfer und ich komm nicht aus dem Geschäft....

gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. Januar 2010)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> bei mir wird´s nix , die Schichtübergabe fällt der Witterung zum Opfer und ich komm nicht aus dem Geschäft....
> 
> gruß



Was heißt nix   ?????????????????
Wirds mit dem Vorreide nix oder Komplett nix, des wäre aber dann gar nix.
Bernd wir brauchen Dich , nicht nur wegen der Punkte...

Gruss ETM


----------



## mtb_radler (8. Januar 2010)

leider Komplett nix ...geplante Ankunft in lordhill 20:30Uhr

wegen der Punkte kann ich´s ja machen wie: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/view/105309

schließlich hat der Tag ja 24Std  und (Quietsch) steht bei mir für: Kaffeetrinken, Arbeiten, Essen und schlafen 

..


----------



## Bube (8. Januar 2010)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ...geplante Ankunft in lordhill 20:30Uhr...



Das ist ja genau die Zeit, wann wir vom Uhlbergturm zurückkommen 

Abfahrt 20:31 


Bitte kurze Info per SMS, da ich jetzt ausser Haus bin...


----------



## Mann (9. Januar 2010)

Hi Snow Rider,

das war mal wieder der mega Snow-Ride........
Schnee Schnee Schnee Schnee........
Hammer Nacht, da werden Träume war 
Wir schlossen den Wald ab.....nach uns kann nur noch der Schnee


----------



## Bube (12. Januar 2010)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie
wir heute mit den Schneemassen zurechtkommen 

Die letzten 2 Snowrides waren ja sowas von 


Bis heute, 18Uhr


----------



## mtb_radler (13. Januar 2010)

Die Bilder von gestern sind im FNR Fotoalbum

*FNR-Page*

Bitte Rückmeldung von den FNR-dern ob das Album "öffentlich, teilöffentlich oder closed " sein soll.


----------



## Bube (13. Januar 2010)

ENDLICH !

Den ganzen lieben langen Tag schau ich in´s WEB und
keine Bilder....

HEJAAAAA



Edit: Grad alle durchgeschaut und noch mal und nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (15. Januar 2010)

Aufruf FNR !!!   I frai mi scho 
(Wenn my Lämple heute auch nur bedingt funtioniert)


Wer kommt den heute ?
Wo führt uns die Reise hin ? 
Ist unser Teammitglied der Amerikaner eigentlich au scho wieder im Ländle ?

Gruss bis später


----------



## Mann (15. Januar 2010)

Hi Jungs,

ich bin dabei.......Martin auch......
Die Nacht kann kommen


----------



## mtb_radler (15. Januar 2010)

i au


----------



## Bube (15. Januar 2010)

au i


----------



## Mann (16. Januar 2010)

Hi Jungs

Nachdem es so gute Sachen beim Winterpokal geben sollte, war ich auch mal unterwegs.......So macht man Punkte.....Beachte Feiertags......

ETM das sind 53 Punkte (13,5 Stunden....)

*chrrup150*
06.01.2010  	 Radfahren
(Kurierfahren) 	25 	387 min (06:27 h) 	 
06.01.2010 	Radfahren
(Kurierfahren) 	28 	422 min (07:02 h) 

Vorbildlich


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. Januar 2010)

Mann schrieb:


> Hi Jungs
> 
> Nachdem es so gute Sachen beim Winterpokal geben sollte, war ich auch mal unterwegs.......So macht man Punkte.....Beachte Feiertags......
> 
> ...




Den einen oder anderen sollten wir mal als Gastfahrer einladen, dann könnten die uns noch ein bischen zeigen wie wir unsere laschen Freitagsfahrten etwas verbessern oder verlängern könnten. 

Quietsch, Quietsch, so macht man Quietsch 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0E4hYxGoX0"]YouTube- quietsch[/ame] 

Gruss ETM


----------



## Bube (18. Januar 2010)

ES GIBT NEUE  GEILEEEE  BILDEEEE  VON DE NAITRAIDEEEE  

Kliksch oifach uf de FNR-Page / Fotoalbum


DER BÄÄÄÄRND ISCH SCHPITZEEEEEEEE


----------



## mtb_radler (18. Januar 2010)

Achja... Bilder sind drinnen...danke @ Bube


----------



## mtb_radler (20. Januar 2010)

Neue DNR-Bilder... im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (20. Januar 2010)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Neue DNR-Bilder... im Album



Danke @Webmaster


----------



## Bube (21. Januar 2010)

Heute ist Donnerstag...  müssen hier nicht einige noch den DNR eintragen ?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (21. Januar 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Heute ist Donnerstag...  müssen hier nicht einige noch den DNR eintragen ?



Erledigt


----------



## mtb_radler (21. Januar 2010)

i au....glasse so an segredär där nix vergisst


----------



## Bube (22. Januar 2010)

Um "Ich finde euch" rechtzeitig 
auf einen Geburtstag zu lassen,
werden wir heute in Richtung "Weiler Hütte" aufbrechen.


Bis später....


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. Januar 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Um "Ich finde euch" rechtzeitig
> auf einen Geburtstag zu lassen,
> werden wir heute in Richtung "Weiler Hütte" aufbrechen.
> 
> ...



Aber nicht verwechseln, ETM muss um 9.00 zu hause sein

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (22. Januar 2010)

9hundert ist kein Problem...  aber 21oo 
Und mit "Track folgen" kommst Du immer wieder heim...


Meine kleine, bescheidene Lampe geht heut nach
erfolgtem Update raus... Müsste bis Dienstag eigentlich 
alles ok sein...


Grüße
Michael


----------



## Mann (22. Januar 2010)

Hi Jungs,

bin dabei.....freude groß
Das ETM bis 9:00 Uhr fahren will (kann), finde ich schon extrem

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (22. Januar 2010)

Strecke angepaßt...Rund um Reutlingen...
Tourname: "Gute Aussicht"....

So kann Rudi nach Hause und wir fahren im Kreis bis 9oo


----------



## Bube (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
bin beim Vorbereiten der Gardasee-Touren.
Hat jemand passende Moser-Büchlein?

Oder auch Links mit Tourenbeschreibung / Daten...

Grüße


Micha


----------



## Bube (25. Januar 2010)

Liebe Gemeinde 
die Einzelheiten zum Gardasee sind teils doch sehr privat.

Es wurde eine Interessengemeinschaft gegründet,
der man bei Interesse beitreten kann.
Dort werden zukünftig alle Infos zusammengetragen.


_Wir können uns dort ungestört unterhalten, brauchen weniger
PNs und alle können sich über alles informieren.
Und dieser Fred hier wird nicht so zerpflückt.
Und - da der IG beigetreten werden muß, um mitlesen zu können-
ist auch ein gewisser "Google-Schutz" gewährleistet.

Grüße
Micha


Hier gehts zur IG:  FNRer am Gardasee 2010
Dann über unserem Logo auf "Beitreten" klicken.


----------



## Bube (26. Januar 2010)

Hätte ein Wunschziel für heute Abend:
Jojo wandert ja bald zu einem meiner Lieblingsplätzchen
auf der Alb...dort soll der See gefroren sein...und ein kleiner Wasserfall ist ja auch dabei...
Könnt mer des mal anschaun? Nimmt jemand einen Foto mit?


----------



## mtb_radler (26. Januar 2010)

> Nimmt jemand einen Foto mit?




pack ich ein...


----------



## mtb_radler (26. Januar 2010)

Erlkönig Bilder vom FNR 22.01.2010 sind im Album


----------



## Bube (26. Januar 2010)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Erlkönig Bilder vom FNR 22.01.2010 sind im Album



Ahhhh was muss ich da sehen...
Ein MK8   aber das jibbet doch noch gar nich...


----------



## Bube (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Radler,

morgen ist Messe in Frankfurt.

Kann heute zwar (mit-)Radeln, aber halt nur kurz 

Werde um 17:30 Uhr am Start sein und nicht nach 22 Uhr
wieder bei meiner Bikestation 

Grüße

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (29. Januar 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Werde um 17:30 Uhr am Start sein und nicht nach 22 Uhr
> wieder bei meiner Bikestation



i au  aber allerspäteschtens em zene mit odr ohne wirtschaft


----------



## Mann (29. Januar 2010)

Hi Jungs,

dann können wir ja kürzer tretten....
Den Rest werde ich Morgen dazu hängen......

Bin später.....
Manne


----------



## Chrissii (29. Januar 2010)

Hi Michael,

so jetzt bin ich angemeldet und habe Dich auch gleich gefunden. Als Neuling würde ich Dich bitten mir kurz zu sagen, wie ich auf die Beträge oder wie das heißt bzgl. der Gardaseeausfahrt von Dir zu kommen.

Vielen Dank

LG Chris


----------



## Bube (31. Januar 2010)

Chrissii schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> so jetzt bin ich angemeldet und habe Dich auch gleich gefunden. Als Neuling würde ich Dich bitten mir kurz zu sagen, wie ich auf die Beträge oder wie das heißt bzgl. der Gardaseeausfahrt von Dir zu kommen.
> 
> ...







Hey Chris,  WELCOME 

Die Interessengemeinschaft  ist nicht-öffentlich.
Ich werde dich jetzt freischalten.

Dein Link zur IG:

 FNR 

Dann unten auf "FNRer am Gardasee 2010"

Ein kleiner Beitrag und wir wissen, daß es geklappt hat


----------



## jonibeck (31. Januar 2010)

Kleines Schmankerl, für diejenigen, denen Hinterrad versetzen zu langweilig wird...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Teufelsloch[/ame]


----------



## toddel1 (1. Februar 2010)

@jonibeck
Tolles Video! 
Das sind mal die Basics für unsere Lenzerheide-Ausfahrt - zumindest sollte es später auf unserem Video auch so aussehen.
Da heißt´s nur Über, Üben, Üben.
Danke für die Anregung!
Grüßle
Toddel


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo FNR ler,
ich wollte mich nur kurz vom kommenden FNR abmelden.
Wünsche Euch natürlich eine schöne Ausfahrt am Freitag.
Wenn alles gut klappt bin ich am Dienstag wieder dabei.

Gruss  BRM


----------



## Bube (3. Februar 2010)

Hi Eddi,
viel Spaß, und komme gesund wieder !
Wir brauchen dich- und deine Punkte 

Von gestern, Liteville in Äktschn


----------



## Bube (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo Radler,

leider muss ich ganz kurzfristig weg und komme
erst in der Nacht heim.

Leider kann ich - und soweit ich weiß auch Bernd - 
heute nicht mitradeln !

Viel Spaß heute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (5. Februar 2010)

.....ja ich auch nicht...habe gelben Urlaubsschein...


----------



## Mann (10. Februar 2010)

Hi Jungs,

ist der Winterschlaf gekommen?????
Derzeit sehr wenig Input!!!!
Gibt es schon etwas für den Freitag

Bikeliche Grüße Manne


----------



## Bube (10. Februar 2010)

Fress mir grad meinen Winterspeck an... Bewegung ist
hier kontra-produktiv 


Freitag: ja, komme auch 

Wann muss unser Kautschuk-Händler am Freitag 
nochmal zu Hause sein ? Bräuchte die Info zum Planen...



Grüße
Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. Februar 2010)

Melde mich für hiermit für den FNR an

Gruss ETM


----------



## Bube (11. Februar 2010)

In der FNR-Gardasee-Interessengemeinschaft
gibt es neue organisatorische Infos.
Bitte lesen.


Grüße
Micha


----------



## Bube (12. Februar 2010)

Jetzt aber los Eddi,
sonst kommst Du zu spät !

Türchen für heute Abend steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (19. Februar 2010)

Aufruf,
Männer was läuft denn heute ?
Will den keiner radeln ?

Ich melde mich mal zum Start

Gruss


----------



## Bube (19. Februar 2010)

Doch, will radeln 


Hey FNRer, es gibt eine
neue Deutung der 3 Buchstaben FNR:



britta-ox schrieb:


> ... die Ferrückten- Nacht-Ritter ...


----------



## Mann (19. Februar 2010)

Hi ETM,

heut fährt keiner...........

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (19. Februar 2010)

mmmm @mtb-radler.... n´kleines Ründchen ?


----------



## Mann (19. Februar 2010)

Kommen nun doch noch ein "paar" Radler


----------



## mtb_radler (19. Februar 2010)

noch nicht fit und durch nen Geburtstag verhindert planmäßiger wiedereintritt Dienstag...


----------



## jonibeck (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo Freitagler! Wie siehts denn aktuell bei euch aus? Habt ihr irgendein Wundermittel gegen den Tiefschnee? Oder fahrt ihr einfach da, wo's geräumt ist?


----------



## Bube (22. Februar 2010)

@Joni:  Am schönsten ist das Unberührte 


@FNR: Die -verkleinerte- Tour des Lonesome Cowboy war
fein
Im dichten Schneegestöber einer Joggerin begegnet -> Wir hatten beide ein solches Grinsen im Gesicht 


Tja, wie sagte einmal ein Mitfahrer: Es ist ja bloß Wasser


----------



## Bube (25. Februar 2010)

@ll: habe im Gardasee-Thread etwas gemistet...
Drin geblieben als Mitleser + -schreiber sind jene welche, bei denen man auch
echtes Interesse unterstellen kann.


----------



## Bube (1. März 2010)

Hallo FNRer,

Andi "Aka" fährt am Samstag ´ne Tour.

Wer würde hier - ausser meiner Wenigkeit - mitfahren wollen ?

Die Tour:
_Einladung zur Meschuggen Tour

Wann: Samstag, 06.03.2010
Start: steht noch nicht fest
Wo: bei mir

Tourbeschreibung:
nach ein bissle warmfahren uebers Obere Gaeu fahren wir eine Tour im Nagold- und Teinachtal. Zum grossen Teil auf Waldwegen, richtige Trails sind auch dabei. Nach ca. 3/4 der Strecke ist eine Einkehrmoeglichkeit vorhanden.

Anforderung Kondition: ~ 80km, ~1.600hm
Anforderung Fahrtechnik: Trails, max. S2 . Die Trails sind aber von rutschigen Wurzeln durchsetzt.

Interessierte bitte hier bzw. bei mir melden.

Gruss,
Andi. _


Seine Frage heute:

_Hallo,

wer waere denn jetzt am Samstag bei der Tour dabei? 
Am Samstag bin ich einen Teil angefahren, da waren die Bedingungen Topp. Die Waldwege hatten zwar ab und an schon noch Schnee bzw. Eis, die Trails waren aber Schneefrei._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (1. März 2010)

ich kann nicht, bin am Samstag arbeiten


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (1. März 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> 
> Andi "Aka" fährt am Samstag ´ne Tour.
> 
> ...



Also ich wär dabei, 80 Km das würde bedeuten wir kommen mit an und Abfahrt so auf 150 bis 160 km.......Lampe ins Gepäck und los gehts.
(FNR + Samstag des gibt Fette Punkte.....Teamis los gehts )

Gruss ETM


----------



## Bube (1. März 2010)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Also ich wär dabei, 80 Km das würde bedeuten wir kommen mit an und Abfahrt so auf 150 bis 160 km.......Lampe ins Gepäck und los gehts.
> (FNR + Samstag des gibt Fette Punkte.....Teamis los gehts )
> 
> Gruss ETM




  So dachte ich mir das...


----------



## Mann (1. März 2010)

Hi Radler,

müsste bei mir auch passen.....Melde mich schon mal an......
"""""Auf die Plätze Fertig Los"""""""

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (2. März 2010)

..und es gibt unterwegs wieder einiges zu sehen:






Mal sehen, was wir heute so finden


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (4. März 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> So dachte ich mir das...



Hallo Micha (Aka),
gibt es schon genauere Angaben?
Wann wird am Samstag die Tour bei AKA gestartet ?
Bis wann ist die Abfahrt in Riederich, bzw. Mittelstadt geplant ?
Entfernung Riederich Herrenberg geschätzt ca. 40 km und 250-300 Höhe ,macht ca. 2,30 Fahrzeit ohne Pausen.

Sobald Ihr was wisst, bitte kurz melden.

gruss


----------



## Bube (4. März 2010)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hallo Micha (Aka),
> gibt es schon genauere Angaben?...



Musch Du hier mitlesen.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (5. März 2010)

So wie es aussieht wirds nix mit der Samstagstour, schade habe mich schon mental darauf eingestellt. 

Micha für heute Abend, ich bin bis ca. 9.00 dabei......dann muss (darf) ich in Middeltown auf einen Geburtstag....

Gruss


----------



## Bube (5. März 2010)

Schade wg. Samstag.

Aber der Schwarzwald läuft ja nicht weg...


Bis heute Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (8. März 2010)

Wettertechnisch werde ich wohl morgen abend mit den 
Nägeln in den Reifen starten...


----------



## mtb_radler (9. März 2010)

ich bin heute Abend nicht dabei... euch viel spaß


----------



## Bube (9. März 2010)




----------



## Bube (10. März 2010)

Der DNR von gestern: Aus geplanten zwoi bis zwoiahalb Schdond send dann au wiedr deren vierahalb worra 

Inkl. Römerwegen und Kettenabriß war dies 
eine schöne Tour auf verschneiten Wegen mit tollen Trails


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. März 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Der DNR von gestern: Aus geplanten zwoi bis zwoiahalb Schdond send dann au wiedr deren vierahalb worra
> 
> Inkl. Römerwegen und Kettenabriß war dies
> eine schöne Tour auf verschneiten Wegen mit tollen Trails



Neid 
Wer war den alles mit dabei ?
Kettenabriß, wer war den des scho wieder ?  

Gruss (Hoffentlich bis Freitag)


----------



## mtb_radler (12. März 2010)

....werd wohl nicht um den Einsatz der Nagelreifen drum herum kommen 

gibt es für Heute einen Plan? (außer überleben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (12. März 2010)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> ....werd wohl nicht um den Einsatz der Nagelreifen drum herum kommen
> 
> gibt es für Heute einen Plan? (außer überleben)






Mein Bike hat vom Dienstag noch Blessuren...
Werde wohl ohne Nägel losfahren... oder ohne Hinterradbremse... das überleg ich mir noch 


ETM ist leicht angeschlagen und nicht voll "bikefähig".
Wie es natürlich mit Essen aussieht bei Ihm


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (12. März 2010)

Hinterradbremse....Das Ding braucht wohl auch noch ein Billetle  
Michael Du solltest vielleicht auf MCCB umsteigen  

Zur Fahrt heute Abend...bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich komme....hust hust....aber wenn doch dann mache ich eine kleinere Tour mit.....also an den Planer, bitte die Tour so a bisle ums Haus rum legen...ähnlich Ermstaltour letzte Woche...

gruss


----------



## Bube (15. März 2010)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hinterradbremse....Das Ding braucht wohl auch noch ein Billetle  ...



Bike am Sa-Abend abgeholt -> Billetle vorhanden 


Habe am Die um 16 Uhr einen Termin und
kann deshalb u.U. nicht ganz rechtzeitig am Treff sein.
ETM: Kannst du dein MobilePhone anlassen ?


Grüße, auch nach RT 

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (15. März 2010)

Wird gemacht............
Dann starte ich die Tour rund um Riederich......

Gruss ETM


----------



## Bube (17. März 2010)

Die Tourplanung für Freitag-Nacht passt sich
den geänderten wettertechnischen Gegebenheiten an:

Geplant ist die Bärensee-Runde mit Besuch auf der Solitude.
Sind dann erstmals in 2010 über 100 km pro Nacht.

Gruß
Bube


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. März 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Die Tourplanung für Freitag-Nacht passt sich
> den geänderten wettertechnischen Gegebenheiten an:
> 
> Geplant ist die Bärensee-Runde mit Besuch auf der Solitude.
> ...



Ich melde mich schon mal an......

Bis Freitag  Gruss ETM


----------



## Bube (23. März 2010)

"Spring-Ride"



Wie immer dienstags treffen wir uns um 18 Uhr zum
Losradeln und anschließendem 
Showdown am Albtrauf.  
Sundowner inclusive.


Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (24. März 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> "Spring-Ride"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 für die Traumhafte DNR-Winterabschlußtour, 
hat auch diesen Winter wieder viel Spaß gemacht......Aber jetzt reichts.....kurze Hosen sind angesagt und die Sommersaison kann kommen....

Gruss ETM 

P.S.  Danke an die Guides


----------



## Bube (24. März 2010)

Nach dem Radeln ist vor dem Radeln...

Die Wintersaison ist für Dienstags zu Ende.
Die Sommersaison wird kommenden Dienstag eröffnet.

Nun wird es erstmal ruhiger, gemütlicher und nervenschonender 

Willkommen im Sonnenschein, im Schweiße des Angesichts


----------



## Bube (25. März 2010)

*FNR:*

Melde ETM, Manne und mich für diesen Freitag ab.


Sollte sonst jemand biken wollen -> hier im Thread melden.



Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (29. März 2010)

Sodele,
alle Teamis sind wieder in D


----------



## Mann (29. März 2010)

Hi Bube,

was für geile Bilder......
der Hammer....
Super Sache mit Euch......

Bike Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (31. März 2010)

Hallo FNRer!

1) Der WP ist zuende.  Wenn jemand noch Zeiten zum Eintragen hat,
dann sollte er dies heute tun 

2) Am Freitag findet der normale FNR statt.

Wir thematisieren "*Gleichgewicht auf dem MTB*".

Ziel ist es, die an diesem Abend anstehenden Spitzkehren
sicher zu meistern.
Zur Vorbereitung werden wir vorab auf langen Holzbalken balancieren, Fahren auf dem Vorderrad 
üben und dann das Versetzen des Hinterrades trainieren.
Dies machen wir in (m)einem Technikparcours; ich denke Philipp wird uns hier einiges vormachen 

Anschließend gehts in die Praxis: Wir stürtzen uns die
Albkante hinunter 
(Siehe meine Signatur...)

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Bube (9. April 2010)

*FNR...und wieder ist Fahrtechnik gefordert*


Als Vorbereitung auf unser Gardasee-Event
werden wir heute wieder keine "Langstrecken-Fahrt" unternehmen.

Wir machen deshalb das, was die typisch Schwäbische Hausfrau
immer Samstag-nachmittags macht:

*Kehrwoche*


----------



## Mann (9. April 2010)

Hi Micha,

Kehrwoche

Zu Hause oder auf dem Bike 

Hab für dich heut den USB-Stick dabei mit geil....Bild....von Mal....

Bikeliche Grüßle Manne


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. April 2010)

Bin dabei...............bis später.

Gruss


----------



## Bube (9. April 2010)

Mann schrieb:


> ...Kehrwoche




SpitzKehrenwoche


----------



## Mann (9. April 2010)

so ne geile Sache.........
Einfach FETT


----------



## kettensau (9. April 2010)

Hallo Ice Rider,
Von wo startet ihr eure Touren immer?
Komme aus dem Raum Kirchheim/T bin begeischteter Radler und würd mich, wenn´s passt, gern mal anschließen.
In einer Gruppe Radla zu gehen macht halt einfach mehr spaß.
Grüßla Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. April 2010)

canyonhannes schrieb:


> Hallo Ice Rider,
> Von wo startet ihr eure Touren immer?
> Komme aus dem Raum Kirchheim/T bin begeischteter Radler und würd mich, wenn´s passt, gern mal anschließen.
> In einer Gruppe Radla zu gehen macht halt einfach mehr spaß.
> Grüßla Hannes



Hallo CanyonHannes,
Abfahrt ist fast immer das ganze Jahr in Riderich...Treffpunkt Cafe Winter ist in der Ortsmitte nahe des einzigen Kreisverkehrs.

Start ist um 17.30...........
A Licht und a Vesper sollte man schon mitbringen, da mer relativ spät hoimkommed.
A bisle Kondition und ausdauer wär auch nicht schlecht da wir mindestens 4-5 h Fahrzeit haben.


Gruss ein FNR-ler


----------



## DJT (9. April 2010)

Servus Hannes!
Hast jetzt auch ein Mk8? 
Zwei Brüder, drei Liteville's? 

Grüße an alle Ice-Rider 
Hebbe


----------



## britta-ox (9. April 2010)

canyonhannes schrieb:


> In einer Gruppe Radla zu gehen macht halt einfach mehr spaß.


...mit denen sei das gewiss.
Oh, oh Hannes, dir graust auch vor gar nix
...erst Ummendorf, dann Ulm und nun die Ferrückten-Nacht-Raketen



			
				St Ty schrieb:
			
		

> A bisle Kondition und ausdauer wär auch nicht schlecht da wir mindestens 4-5 h Fahrzeit haben.


Die weibliche Intuition sagt, dass das perfekt passen wird. Schätze, seine Batterien kriegt selbst ihr nicht alle, höchstens die seiner Beleuchtung

Viel Spaß mitnander!

Grüßle Britta


----------



## Bube (9. April 2010)

Servus,
Tour für heute steht.

1350 hm... einstelliger Schnitt versprochen 

Bin selber begeistert...technischer Grenzbereich___uphill-Grenzbereich:::dann Schluckfreudigkeit testen


----------



## kettensau (11. April 2010)

> Servus Hannes!
> Hast jetzt auch ein Mk8?
> Zwei Brüder, drei Liteville's?


@ djt, 
ja hoffe das ich bald so eins haben werd. der rahmen ist schon da, andere teile fehlen aber noch.wird sich aber bald ändern ;-)



> Abfahrt ist fast immer das ganze Jahr in Riderich...Treffpunkt Cafe Winter ist in der Ortsmitte nahe des einzigen Kreisverkehrs.


@steppenwolf ty,
fahrt ihr an einem bestimmten tag oder nach absprache im forum???
wenn es sich mal ergibt würd ich gern mal mitkommen. oder man trifft sich irgend wo in der mitte! ist zwar nicht immer so einfach aber schon möglich.
lg hannes


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (12. April 2010)

canyonhannes schrieb:


> @ djt,
> ja hoffe das ich bald so eins haben werd. der rahmen ist schon da, andere teile fehlen aber noch.wird sich aber bald ändern ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



Jeden Freitag, das ganze Jahr ab 17.30................
Sonderfahrten, andere Abfahrtszeiten werden im Forum bekannt gegeben....

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (15. April 2010)

Werkstatt-News

die Speichenreparatur ist in vollem Gange, auch wenn alle Teile geliefert und eingebaut sind, rund laufen tut´s noch lange nicht...!?!..

Euch weiterhin schöne FNR´s


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (15. April 2010)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Werkstatt-News
> 
> die Speichenreparatur ist in vollem Gange, auch wenn alle Teile geliefert und eingebaut sind, rund laufen tut´s noch lange nicht...!?!..
> 
> Euch weiterhin schöne FNR´s




Hallo FNR-ler...........
wie schon angesprochen, am kommenden FNR gibts ein kleinen Abstecher nach Grafen.... ins Speichenwerkstättle ......Treffpunkt wie immer....

Gruss BRM


----------



## Bube (16. April 2010)

Werkstatt-News

Es ist eine Besichtigung der Speichen-Werk-Stätte geplant, um
dann anschließend im Sonnenuntergang auf den Neuffen
zu radeln. Dort bitten wir die Alb-Götter um einen gnädigen Ausgang für kommende Fahrt. 

Nach erfolgter Alb-Querung finden wir uns im Bike-Mekka
von letzter Woche wieder, allerdings auf der gegenüberliegenden Hangseite.
Dort fahren wir als erstes eine technische und anschließend eine flowige Abfahrt.

Irgendwie wird uns dann irgendein Trail nach Hause bringen


----------



## Bube (16. April 2010)

Vorankündigung:

_*WHEELS OF SPEED*_


Freitag, 30.April 2010


Abfahrt: vorverlegt auf 15 Uhr
Ziel: Bodensee
Rückkehr: zur Geisterstunde
Untersatz: Rennrad


Hejaaaa


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (19. April 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Vorankündigung:
> 
> _*WHEELS OF SPEED*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Bube (19. April 2010)

...vielleicht unterstützt uns unser FNR-Speichen-Doktor ...
Ich meine, mit der Streckenwahl.

Meinen Favorit vor mir, der hat sich ja gerade angemeldet....


----------



## Bube (19. April 2010)

Update:
_*WHEELS OF SPEED*_


Hier das Streckenprofil der Hinfahrt:


----------



## Bube (20. April 2010)

Update:
_*WHEELS OF SPEED*_


Temperatur-Vorhersage: 23°C


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (21. April 2010)

Hallo FNR-ler,
Wie siehts aus, Lust auf eine Tagestour, unten die Randdaten es geht nur ein mal nauf und runter, als extra könnte man des auch nachts Fahren, damit keiner auf die Idee kommt die Gondel zu nehmen.

Auto zur Anfahrt könnte ich stellen, je nach Teilnehmeranzahl

Zum Ablauf:  Anfahrt ca. 4.00 h...Dann Radltour komplett 11.50 h...Heimfahrt ca. 4.00 h

Madritschjoch 3123 m
2581 Hm - 75 km - Fahrzeit ca. 8.50 h
Toptour - höher geht's nicht! 

Fazit: anstrengend :kotz:aber immer wieder eine Reise wert! 

Gruss ETM


----------



## Bube (21. April 2010)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...könnte man des auch nachts Fahren...



Geiseljoch bei Nacht war 


2 Kleinigkeiten beim Fotospeicher aufräumen:








Ach, und noch weitere im Album....   Schöne Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tretentreten (21. April 2010)

Danke für die Mail Für den Wheels of speed am  FR würde ich mich anschließen.


----------



## Bube (22. April 2010)

Update
_*WHEELS OF SPEED*_ am 30.4.2010

Verschiebung der Startzeit:
Da es am See schöner ist, noch bei Tag zu Dinnieren und
weil wir uns bei der Rückfahrt noch ein Weilchen
die wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen auf den Rücken scheinen lassen wollen, hier die 

*neue Startzeit: 13:30 Uhr* am gewohnten Riedericher Treffpunkt

Bisher ziehen es folgende Fahrer in Betracht, mitzufahren:

Bube
Eddi the Machine
tretentreten
Ich_finde_euch

Die Hinfahrt: 128 km, 1.100 Höhe



Riederich-Pfullingen-Trochtelfingen...DeggenhauserTal...Meersburg


----------



## tretentreten (22. April 2010)

13.30 voll bald 
Zitat Sandra: Muscht halt Urlaub nemma.
Bin immer noch dabei Hippie freu mich


----------



## Bube (23. April 2010)

Hallo FNRer,

heute wird uns der FNR über Pfullingen führen. Hier besteht für unseren Reutlinger Tourfotograf Zusteigmöglichkeit, falls Interesse...

Es sind nicht allzu viele km (40?) und Höhenmeter (1.100 ?); ich denke
es wird trotzdem keinem langweilig 

Über flowig bis eigentlich unfahrbar wird alles dabei sein.
Bergauf und Bergab.


@CanyonHannes: Dies ist eine auch eine Einladung an Dich, falls dich die Tourbeschreibung ansprechen sollte.


----------



## Mann (23. April 2010)

Super.....Micha....
Freue mich schon......
Martin kommt auch 

Gruß Manne


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. April 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Update
> _*WHEELS OF SPEED*_ am 30.4.2010
> 
> Verschiebung der Startzeit:
> ...




Wichtig für die Radlausfahrt an den Bodensee:
Jeder Mitfahrer sollte 2 Rücklichter ordentlich am Rad....Rucksack angebracht haben. 

Hey Manne, wie sieht es aus, Rennrad schon reserviert ?

Gruss ETM


----------



## Bube (23. April 2010)

Meldung an alle Liteville-Fahrer:
http://www.liteville.de/s/22_39/page/news/index.php?text_detail=full&id_news=74&type=news


----------



## tretentreten (25. April 2010)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Wichtig für die Radlausfahrt an den Bodensee:
> Jeder Mitfahrer sollte 2 Rücklichter ordentlich am Rad....Rucksack angebracht haben.
> 
> Hey Manne, wie sieht es aus, Rennrad schon reserviert ?
> ...




Wieso Licht ???
Start 13.30 zurück in der Rose 20.30


----------



## Bube (28. April 2010)

tretentreten schrieb:


> Wieso Licht ???
> Start 13.30 zurück in der Rose 20.30



Des wird wohl ed ganz langa... 250 km / 7 h -> 36 KMh  



Ausserdem dinnieren wir ja am See 

Die Nachfrage zwecks dem Albaufstieg: Alte Bahnlinie/ Honau.

Für unsere Zusteiger: Gewohnte Mitnahme des Ich-finde-euch u.u.U. tretentreten bei den Wohnwagen.
Wir starten in Riederich um 13:30 Uhr,
bis zu den Wohnwäga sind es 12 km -> 14 Uhr letzter Halt vor Bodensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (30. April 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Des wird wohl ed ganz langa... 250 km / 7 h -> 36 KMh
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gehts noch an den Bodensee ?

Wetter ?

Gruss 
Der wieder im Lande


----------



## Bube (30. April 2010)

Alles klar, bin fast schon fahrbereit


----------



## tretentreten (3. Mai 2010)




----------



## Bube (4. Mai 2010)

Hejaaa 


Bilder.... will die anderen auch sehen 


Hier Bild von mir, kurz vor der heimatlichen Zielankunft:


----------



## tretentreten (4. Mai 2010)

Bilder


----------



## Bube (5. Mai 2010)

Da möchte ich mich doch glatt mit einem
etwas älteren Bildchen revanchieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ice-Rider,

nachdem ihr uns bereits im letzten Jahr so super unterstützt habt, muss ich hier natürlich Werbung machen für den zweiten SauHeld-Cup:

http://www.wsv-mehrstetten.de/Bike_Team/SauHeld-Cup.html

Wäre schön, euch auch diesmal begrüßen zu dürfen. Wir haben die Sache optimiert und beeilen uns auch mit der Siegerehrung...

gruß ali


----------



## Bube (10. Mai 2010)

@Mehrstetten: Wir besprechen dies am Dienstag 

@FNER: Die Bodenseerunde "Wheels of speed"  hatte 251 km und 2.641 hm. - lt. MagicMaps


----------



## Bube (10. Mai 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/10484182"]Liteville 101 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## tretentreten (10. Mai 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Liteville 101 on Vimeo


Tageslicht und Sonnenschein 
So ein Angeber


----------



## Bube (13. Mai 2010)

Kommenden FNR: Eine nicht zu anstrengende Runde...

Noch viel Spaß mit dem Vatertag


----------



## Bube (18. Mai 2010)

Moin Radler,

ich konnte leider meine Erkältung letzten Freitag
nicht auf der Burg Sperberseck zurücklassen. 

Trotz Nacht und Nebel und unwegsamen Gelände 
mit schmalen Wegchen wurde die (Erkältung) nicht
müde...

Leider kann ich heute nicht am DNR teilnehmen.
Und am FNR... eher unwahrscheinlich 

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (21. Mai 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Moin Radler,
> 
> ich konnte leider meine Erkältung letzten Freitag
> nicht auf der Burg Sperberseck zurücklassen.
> ...




 Wenn das so weiter geht dann muss die FNR Truppe umsteigen....jetzt sind es schon 4....langsam müssen wir über alternativen nachdenken........
Vorschlag.....Mikado oder sowas.

Wer fährt denn dann heute Abend ?

Gruss
Der wo momentan noch kann.

P.S. Dem Rest natürlich gute Besserung


----------



## Bube (21. Mai 2010)

"Der große Sport fängt da an, wo er längst aufgehört hat, gesund zu sein"


----------



## Bube (23. Mai 2010)

Liebe FNR-Gemeinde!

Heute hatte ich durch eine schicksalhafte Fügung 
die Gelgenheit, Teile unserers FNR-Ausrittes
im Bereich "Neidlinger Alb" nochmals zu fahren.

Aber ich kann euch nur eines sagen: Kümmert euch
an Pfingsten um eure Familie. Geht nicht auf den Nordrandweg
von Neidlingen. Niemals nicht an Pfingsten.

Weiteres später.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Mai 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Liebe FNR-Gemeinde!
> 
> Heute hatte ich durch eine schicksalhafte Fügung
> die Gelgenheit, Teile unserers FNR-Ausrittes
> ...


Geht auch nicht auf den Nordrandweg im Bereich Hülben/Hohenneuffen/E´weiler! So viel Fußvolk hab ich wirklich NOCH NIE gesehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (25. Mai 2010)

Nachdem unserer geliebten Fußvolk 
nach diesem Wochenende bestimmt die 
Blasen an den Sohlen versorgt  :

FNR-Motto am kommenden Freitag, den 28.Mai:
*Wurzeln purzeln*

Da mein Knie-chen noch nicht die ganz langen Strecken
mitmacht, werden wir unser FNR-Busse chartern:
- Verladen bzw. Abfahrt wie gewohnt um 17:30 Uhr.
- Start der Tour am Harpprechtshaus/Schopfloch.
- Wir geben uns alle Mühe, von dem durch Wanderstöcke
  völlig ruinierten Trailboden so viel wie möglich wieder zu verdichten 

Zur Vorbereitung des Shuttle benötige ich Anmeldungen,
mündlich oder hier im Forum.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (25. Mai 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Nachdem unserer geliebten Fußvolk
> nach diesem Wochenende bestimmt die
> Blasen an den Sohlen versorgt  :
> 
> ...



Anmeldung:   Bin mit dabei  

Gruss


----------



## mtb_radler (25. Mai 2010)

ich war über pfingsten auch radeln....wollte wissen ob´s (schon) wieder geht ... nach 100m und 2hm mußte ich mein Vorhaben nach Metzingen oder urach zu radeln aufgeben und der Aussage meiner KG "Herr R**** es ist noch zu früh, viel zu früh" leider recht geben  


Zur Erläuterung: Die für fnr doch sehr unübliche Maßeinheit für Streckenlänge m entspricht 1/1000km

euch weiterhin viel spaß


----------



## Bube (25. Mai 2010)

Und auf´m Hometrainer ?

Das Freibad hat eröffnet; für was haben 
wie denn den Winter über an der Figur gearbeitet ....  


Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (25. Mai 2010)

> Und auf´m Hometrainer ?



Hometrainer geht, aber mir fehlt der Spaß am und beim biken und das kann so ein Ding nicht ersetzen...


----------



## Bube (25. Mai 2010)

Und wenn Du hinten ein 4-eckiges Rad montierst ?  Wäre das denn dann  nicht spassig ? 

Und dann das Hometrainer-Hinterrad 2.0: 
"Ein dreieckiges Rad hat den Vorteil, daß es 
pro Umdrehung 1x weniger rumpelt als wie ein viereckiges ..."


Hey Bernd, freu ich auf gemeinsame Ausfahrten 


Grüße
Michael


Muss jetzt los, es ist DNR und es regnet mal zur Abwechslung nicht...


----------



## Bube (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo FNRer,
muss heute leider geschäftlich mittags nach
Bayern...
und kann deswegen nicht am FNR teilnehmen.
Das "Wurzeln purzeln" wird verschoben.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Nigtrider aus anderen Gegenden. 

Wenn jemand heute gegen Spätnachmittag in die Nacht fährt würde ich mich gerne anschliesen.  
Meine Truppe fällt heute komplett aus und alleine 

Gruss


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. Mai 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> muss heute leider geschäftlich mittags nach
> Bayern...
> und kann deswegen nicht am FNR teilnehmen.
> ...



Hallo Micha,
weißt Du ob es noch andere Fahrer in der Gegend gibt ?

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (28. Mai 2010)

18:15 Uhr Touri-Info / TÜ

Ob der Treff heute stattfindet


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. Mai 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> 18:15 Uhr Touri-Info / TÜ
> 
> Ob der Treff heute stattfindet



Danke , da wollte ich nachschauen aber die Seite ist geschlossen und da gibt es keine Verkehr mehr.

Hast Du da die neue Zugangsdaten ?

Gruss


----------



## mtb_radler (28. Mai 2010)

@eddi...wir könnten ne Nachtwanderung machen..


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. Mai 2010)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> @eddi...wir könnten ne Nachtwanderung machen..



Bernd des wär a gute alternative  Aber Du weist ja mit dem laufen is bei mir net soweit her.

I frai mi eigentlich schon wieder wenn Du wieder dabei bist, denn die Ausfallquote ist momentan ziemlich groß,  Du, Scoti mit Knieproblemen, dr Schlufaufzieher mit Ellenbogenproblems, dan treibt sich no einer in Italien rum und dr andr gibt Entwicklungshilfe bei den Bayern.  

Gruss ETM


----------



## Bube (2. Juni 2010)

Bin diesen Freitag nochmal auf Montage.
Eddi the eagle will die FNR-Fahne hochhalten
und sucht noch Mit-Radler...


Grüße
Michael


----------



## Bube (3. Juni 2010)

Komme grad von drussa...mit Frau 

Alles soichnass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (4. Juni 2010)

Ich bin Freitag abend dabei (mit Ellabogaschützer!!) - war 3 Tage auf Messe, fühl mich
wie eingerostet - freu mich schon auf den FNR


----------



## mikeandbike (4. Juni 2010)

würd heute abend auch mal wieder mitgehen!!!
17:30 beim Bäcker.


----------



## Bube (9. Juni 2010)

Gestern war 

Ein DNR in bester FNR-Manier 


Pünktlich auf 18 Uhr war der Himmel leer und
es war möglich, oben und unten kurz zu fahren 

Verborgene Trails schlängelten sich an imposanten Felsformationen vorbei; wagnisreiche Schluchtabfahrten 
und zum Abschluß ein flowiger Trail, was will das Bikerherz mehr 

Während wir einkehrten regnete es kurz, um uns dann
trocken nach Hause zu lassen


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo FNR-ler,
am Freitag kommt unser Guide Michael zurück und übernimmt die Führung.....

Tourrichtungswunsch  von meiner Seite wäre....Richtung Gustav Jakob Höhle, damit wir kurz den Nordausgang sichten können...Lichte Weite wegen Durchquerung....Wenn es geht vielleicht als erste Anlaufstelle zum vespern, dann ist es auch noch ein bischen hell.

Gruss ETM


----------



## Bube (10. Juni 2010)

Prüft bitte mal, ob Ihr am 9.7. schon was vorhabt...

Bei entsprechender Planung wäre hier ein schöner Nightride "Schwarzwald-Durchquerung"  möglich.
Einige High-lights inklusive 
Hinter diesem schwarzen Wald würde dann - bei entsprechender Planung  - 
ein Fahrzeug zur Rückfahrt bereit sein...


Strecke: 165 km, 1600 hm  bis Freiburg...


Bin dies schon mit meinem Centurion gefahren, bei
entsprechender Planung auch als RR-Tour denkbar


----------



## Bube (14. Juni 2010)

Hab vom Teamfotograf einiges an Bildmaterial
bekommen...:


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. Juni 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Prüft bitte mal, ob Ihr am 9.7. schon was vorhabt...
> 
> Bei entsprechender Planung wäre hier ein schöner Nightride "Schwarzwald-Durchquerung"  möglich.
> Einige High-lights inklusive
> ...


----------



## Mann (16. Juni 2010)

Hi Micha,

einfach geile Bilder....
Ich hoffe mein Knie ist bald wieder voll fit.....:
Freue mich schon wieder auf den geilsten Tag in der Woche 
Was für ein Tag wohl ?????? 

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (17. Juni 2010)

Die erste Liebeserklärung im FNR-Fred 


Aber das wär mal wieder was:
Die versammelte FNR-Gemeinde am Lagerfeuer
mit Spanferkel am Stück und ordentlich
was zu trinken. 

Heijaaaa


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. Juni 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Die erste Liebeserklärung im FNR-Fred
> 
> 
> Aber das wär mal wieder was:
> ...





Genauere Informationen please  ???  



Gruss ETM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (18. Juni 2010)

Heut wär mein Wetter.... 100% Regen da müsste ich die A** - kante fahren von Hülben bis Kessel-***** -Loch......ich träum weiter


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. Juni 2010)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Heut wär mein Wetter.... 100% Regen da müsste ich die A** - kante fahren von Hülben bis Kessel-***** -Loch......ich träum weiter



Hallo Bernd, genau dein Wetter aber hoffentlich wirds für heute abend noch a bisle besser.

Bist Du nächste Woche vielleicht mal zum besuchen, geb mal Bescheid.
Mittwoch abend sieht bei mir nicht schlecht aus.

Also bis dann

FNR, so wie es bis jetzt aussieht fährt heut keiner....

gruss


----------



## mtb_radler (18. Juni 2010)

> FNR, so wie es bis jetzt aussieht fährt heut keiner....



...was ist da los ???  verweichlicht unsere Mehrheit?  zur Erinnerung: es ist nur Wasser 

@eddi------->  "ich.finde.euch"  wollte lt. email-kontakt heut fahren

gruß


----------



## Bube (18. Juni 2010)

... fahre nach DER Predigt....

Und wenn wir dann irgendwo beim Glühwein
uns aufwärmen, denken wir an unser Gründungsmitglied: Mehr Wasser kann keiner 


Liebe Grüße
Micha


Das Wetter bei dem wär auch net schlecht: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]


----------



## Bube (18. Juni 2010)

...jetzt schwanke ich wieder...
Soll ich wirklich fahren, obwohl es nicht mehr
regnet und die Straße bereits trocken ist


----------



## mtb_radler (18. Juni 2010)

> ...jetzt schwanke ich wieder...



Mit Gleichgewichtsstörungen sollte man nicht fahren


----------



## Bube (18. Juni 2010)

Wird mal wieder Zeit ....


----------



## Bube (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo Radler,

es regnet schon wieder.
Kann gar nicht glauben, daß wir gestern 6 Stunden im Trockenen unterwegs waren


----------



## Bube (21. Juni 2010)

Hey @ETM,
bin grad am Planen der Di-Tour...
Von Grafenberg zum Grafenberg

Packen wir dies am Dienstag-Abend?
80 km, 1.000 Höhe, 
Begin und Ende noch am selben Tag...


Edit: Wir lassen das lieber heute. Und fahren die richtige Runde mit 120 km
diesen Freitag; bauen eine neuen Trail mit ein... 
Wenn man(n) Zeit hat, ist die Schönbuch-Durchquerung eh am schönsten!

Heute Motto: Im Kaltental, um´s Kaltental und um´s Kaltental herum .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Micha,
80km und 1000 höhe ist für den Dienstag zuviel. Wenn es um 18.00 los geht sind wir auf jeden Fall nicht vor 24.00 zurück. So ne riesen Tour mit 20Radler da ist immer was mit der Technik....pinkeln....pause.....usw.
Wenn das ganze dann mit einem 17er Schnitt fährst sind das knapp 5Stunden Fahrzeit.

Also lieber die Variante 2 und die anderen Sachen am Freitag.

Grusss Edgar


----------



## Bube (22. Juni 2010)

OkiDoki

Wir fahren heute Trails am Römersteinturm, queren
zur Ruine Sperberseck, versuchen uns an den Spitzkehren,
werden zu Goldgräbern am Goldloch und
sausen immer am Fuße der Alb lang
bis zurück in das sichere Grafenberg 

60 km, 1000 Höhe, paar Trails, geile römische Fernsicht
und anspruchsvollen Abstieg, gepaart mit
hurtigem Heimweg: sollte für jeden was dabei sein


----------



## Bube (24. Juni 2010)

Die Tour am Di -> 


Tour morgen, FNR: Schönbuchrunde mit neuer Trail-Einlage...


Vielleicht möchte uns unser FNR-Gründungsmitglied
ein Stück des Weges begleiten


----------



## mtb_radler (24. Juni 2010)

> Vielleicht möchte uns unser FNR-Gründungsmitglied
> ein Stück des Weges begleiten



 klasse ich nehms in meine Planung auf und hoffe, ich komm rechtzeitig in den Feierabend


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (24. Juni 2010)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> klasse ich nehms in meine Planung auf und hoffe, ich komm rechtzeitig in den Feierabend


----------



## mtb_radler (25. Juni 2010)

Die heutige Schichtübergabe ist pünktlich um 16:30Uhr, d.h. bei normaler Verkehrslage und allen bereits hergerichteten Bikeutensilien wird´s mir grad so auf 17:30 reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeandbike (25. Juni 2010)

hi, werd heut auch mal wieder dabei sein


----------



## Bube (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo Biker,

das wird ja fein, mit so vielen alten Bekannten !

Wir werden eine *Geniesser-Tour *starten:
Die Vorspeise: gmütlich nach TÜ: 20 km
Als Hauptgang: Gmütlich Schönbuch mit viel HWeee5: 50 km
Die Nachspeise: gmütlich back: 20 km
Gewürzt mit 1.205 hm  

Als Beilage gibt es Blatt-Salate, Brennessel-Pusteln und
Zeckenfleisch...


Freu mich drauf!


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. Juni 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> das wird ja fein, mit so vielen alten Bekannten !
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb_radler (29. Juni 2010)

> Wollte mal nachfragen wie es unserem Gründungsmitglied am Samstag und am Sonntag so ging......
> 
> Muskelkater im Backenbereich nach der Grinstour dürften sich warscheinlich nicht vermeiden lassen.



Hallo Eddi,

danke der Nachfrage...Beine war´n klasse   auch ohne Muskelkater ! nur mein A*sch und natürlich der Ellenbogen machte am Samstag ordentlich "Musik".

War ne klasse Tour, danke an bube....mann ist das schööööööön, in der Nacht zu biken !

Gruß


----------



## Bube (30. Juni 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Prüft bitte mal, ob Ihr am 9.7. schon was vorhabt...



*"FNR: Durch den Schwarzen Wald"*

Schwarzwald-Durchquerung: Von Riederich nach Kirchzarten.

Am 9.7. fahren wir einen Rennrad-FNR.

Start ist um 13:30 Uhr in Riederich.

Es besteht Zusteigemöglichkeit im Neckartal.

Streckendaten: ca. 200 km bei 2.500 Höhe
(Zur Erinnerung: Wheels of Speed an den Bodensee kam auf 250 km und 2.600 Höhe)

Sollte ausser mir noch jemand mit   brauchen
wir ein KFZ für den Rücktransport. Ein Fahrer 
für dieses Fahrzeug habe ich organisiert.

Eddi und Manne sind zu diesem Termin noch in den Alpen,
bitte meldet euch kurz, wer mit möchte, damit ich planen kann.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (1. Juli 2010)

@ll FNRer: Ein Teil unserer Truppe kann
wegen Alpen-X nicht am FNR teilnehmen.

Wer kommt morgen? 
Die Tour wird nicht "exzessive": nochmals Richtung Tü,
dort Richtung jenem Gebäude, an welchem Aka bei 
Nacht und minus 8° seine Spikes geflickt hat. 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich bin Morgen leider auch nicht am Start 

Am XX.Juli  hat und feiert mein Patenkind Geburtstag. Somit kann ich der Einladung eines Teamies leider nicht folgen. 

Gruß


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo FNR-ler,
wollte mich nur kurz abmelden und Euch schöne Ausfahrten wünschen 

Bin dann wieder wenn nichts dazwischen kommt ab dem 13.07 am Start.

Außerdem, Morgen gehts los....7 Tage rauf und runter  

Gruss ETM

P.S. Micha wenn keine mit dem Rennner mitwill kann ich ja immer noch kurz von den Dolomit........dazustoßen. Am Freitag ist schon der Monte Grappa dran, da müßte ich um 13.30 dann am ziel sein.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (2. Juli 2010)

Hey FNR-er - ich bin dabei - Manne kommt auch
wollen wir nicht auf d' Alb fahren - da isch a paar Grad angenehmer


----------



## Bube (2. Juli 2010)

ok, .... und Manne kommt echt au ?  

ok...vom Neuffen bis Seeburg auf dem Nordrandweg...isch immer sche im Schatten
ond goil sowieso.
Ausserdem bloß oi mal nuff ond dann Gaudi bis zum Abwenga 

Nicht nur wir Männer lieben Radfahren: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf8O1GXI5Sc&NR=1"]YouTube- women enjoys cycling[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonibeck (4. Juli 2010)

Neuffen nach Seeburg? Hört(e) sich gut an. Fahrt ihr das mal wieder oder hat da jemand die GPS Daten davon?


----------



## Bube (5. Juli 2010)

jonibeck schrieb:


> ...Hört(e) sich gut an. Fahrt ihr das mal wieder...



Moin Joni,

ja, es war , auch wenn wir
nicht bis nach Seeburg gekommen sind.
Nach 1.000 hm und knapp 5h Stunden unterwegs 
waren wir immer noch nicht in deiner Heimatstadt

Unser finaler Trail spuckte uns im Talboden aus
und wir konnten schon den Lichtschein der Zivilisation erahnen...(sofern man Seeburg als diese jene welche bezeichnen kann )

Hey Joni, es war ein Trailfeuerwerk und gerne 
wiederholen wir dies   mit dir.



Grüße

Michael


----------



## jonibeck (5. Juli 2010)

okay, dann lasst mich kurz noch 7 läppische Ingenieursprüfungen schreiben und dann können wir in 2 Wochen mal nach nem Termin suchen?!


----------



## tretentreten (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
kann den Schwarzwald-ride leider nicht mitradelnbisle eine Wand abreißen und boden verlegen.Ende der Sommerpause Mitte August


----------



## Bube (7. Juli 2010)

Schade.. aber das geht vor 

Wir fahren ab FNR ab Riederich 13:30 Uhr,
K´Furt 14 Uhr.

Streckenlänge: 180 km, Höhe: 2.000+

Riederich-TÜ-Horb-Glatttal-Dornhan-Alpirsbach-Kinzigtal-Schiltach-Wolfach-Haslach-Elzach-Gutach-simonswald-Glashütte-St.Märgen-Kirchzarten


----------



## mtb_radler (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

auch wenn radeln wieder (eingeschränkt ) geht, RR und 180km schaff ich nicht....Euch viel Spaß...

gruß


----------



## Bube (9. Juli 2010)

...Heute ist nicht alle Tage, Ich komm wieder, keine Frage....

Happy weekend.


Gruß

Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo FNR-ler,
am Freitag ist es wieder soweit.....Frage an unser Mitglied MTB Radler....nach 4 wöchiger abstinenz würden wir uns freuen wenn Du wieder mitradelst .....Strecke und Speed frei wählbar......wenn Du kommst könntest Du uns (Dir) auch gleich eine geeignetet Strecke aufs Apparätle beamen.....Es ist alles erlaubt .

Vorschlag:  Da es am Freitag immer noch warm sein sollte und das Seewasser gerade Top temperiert ist könnte man doch eine Badehose und ein Handtuch ins Bordgepäck werfen und einen kleinen Abstecher zum baden einlegen.
Bademöglichkeiten: Bodensee.....Tübingen-Hirschau.....Neckartailfingen da gibts au gleich noch eine Kneipe mit Seeblick....oder alternativ K-furt, da müßt Ihr halt die A-Backen ein bischen zusammenkneifen.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## mtb_radler (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo Eddi......haben dich die Alpen wieder freigelassen..... ne FNR-Badetour ist was neues (im Sommer) und hört sich gut an.

Ich habe zur Zeit schmerzen im e-bogen und kann nicht radeln

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. Juli 2010)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Hallo Eddi......haben dich die Alpen wieder freigelassen..... ne FNR-Badetour ist was neues (im Sommer) und hört sich gut an.
> 
> Ich habe zur Zeit schmerzen im e-bogen und kann nicht radeln
> 
> Gruß




Schade, dann mal gute Besserung  und bis zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt....

Gruss  
der wieder aus den Bergen zurück ist.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo Micha,
wollte mal nachfragen was heute auf dem Plan steht ?

Nur wegen Planung Vesper, Getränke, Badehose usw.


Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (16. Juli 2010)

Badehose ist bei dem Wetter immer gut...

Wollte gerne mal wieder mit Christoph aus 
dem TÜ-Thread radeln...er hat sich aber noch nicht gemeldet.
Irgend ein Blödsinn wird uns schon einfallen


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. Juli 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Badehose ist bei dem Wetter immer gut...
> 
> Wollte gerne mal wieder mit Christoph aus
> dem TÜ-Thread radeln...er hat sich aber noch nicht gemeldet.
> Irgend ein Blödsinn wird uns schon einfallen




Alles klar


----------



## Bube (16. Juli 2010)

Hi Eddi,
heut geht´s nach TÜ...
Auf dem Rückweg kommen wir ja an verschiedenen
Badeseen vorbei


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. Juli 2010)

Abfahrt wie immer um 17.30 oder wirds dann a bisle knapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (16. Juli 2010)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Abfahrt wie immer um 17.30 oder wirds dann a bisle knapp



Loretto sonnt sich so lange neben der Touri-Info, bis wir kommen...
Zur Zeit gibt´s da bestimmt manch nettes zu sehen


----------



## Yetibike (16. Juli 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Loretto sonnt sich so lange neben der Touri-Info, bis wir kommen...
> Zur Zeit gibt´s da bestimmt manch nettes zu sehen


 

Ne Bube die Show; WIE STEIGE ICH ELEGANT ÜBER DEN LENKER AB; zeig ich heut nich
Bin am packen. Viel Spaß Euch


----------



## Bube (16. Juli 2010)

Viel Spaß in den Alpen !

Und, ach ja: In den Alpen kann man
über den Lenker viel weiter fliegen.
Gut, daß geübt wurde


----------



## Yetibike (16. Juli 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Viel Spaß in den Alpen !
> 
> Und, ach ja: In den Alpen kann man
> über den Lenker viel weiter fliegen.
> Gut, daß geübt wurde


ja die ersten 100 Meter sind soweit kein Problem kritisch sind immer die letzten Zentimeter

Danke bis dann


----------



## Bube (16. Juli 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ja die ersten 100 Meter sind soweit kein Problem kritisch sind immer die letzten Zentimeter..



Darf ich das als Signatur verwenden ?


----------



## Yetibike (17. Juli 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Darf ich das als Signatur verwenden ?


 

ja wenn de meinst


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. Juli 2010)

Ich muss mich heute abmelden ......macht nichts das Wetter ist ja sowieso nicht so gut...

Bis am Freitag

Micha, für deine Tourplanung...vielleicht können wir ja mal wieder die Ochsensteig probieren...wenns trocken wär...ich hätte da noch eine Rechnung offen....und wenn nicht jetzt, dann NIE....

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (20. Juli 2010)

Hi Eddi,

Männer brauchen auch Träume 

Und bis jetzt ist das Wetter *schwitz* gut!


Bis Freitag...


----------



## Bube (21. Juli 2010)

Hejaaa...

gestern war eine  - Ausfahrt.

Wegen zu geringer Beteiligung vom FNR-Stamm-Personal
werden wir diese am Freitag wiederholen...in (bereits) optimierter Fassung 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (23. Juli 2010)

Hejaaa

Eddi hat die FNR-Klamotten zur Anprobe bekommen:
Ab 17Uhr ist heute in seinem Bauwagen "LiveShow".
Wer kann, kann gleich zum Bauwagen hochfahren.
Ich sammle eventuelle Gastfahrer wie gewohnt 
um 17:30 Uhr in Riederich/Cafe Winter auf
und komme dann auch hoch.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. Juli 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Hejaaa
> 
> Eddi hat die FNR-Klamotten zur Anprobe bekommen:
> Ab 16 Uhr ist heute in seinem Bauwagen "LiveShow".
> ...


----------



## mtb_radler (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

werde direkt an den Bauwagen kommen... mit Auto...


----------



## Bube (24. Juli 2010)

Es gibt Bekanntgaben in der Gardasee-Interessengemeinschaft. Bitte durchlesen.


----------



## jonibeck (28. Juli 2010)

Wann geht ihr denn? Wurde leider rausgeschmissen aus der IG...


----------



## Bube (29. Juli 2010)

Moin,

wir fahren am Samstag, zeimlich früh.
Am Freitag (morgen) wird wohl kein FNR stattfinden.



In der IG wurden nur aktive Mitglieder belassen. Du warst nicht alleine...


----------



## Bube (30. Juli 2010)

*Morgenstund ... treibt´s kunterbunt*

Planänderungsankündigungsbeitrag:

Sollte es mir gelingen, Eddi heute zeitnah zu erreichen,
sitzen wir morgen bei Sonnenaufgang im Sattel...
Ohne früher von Zuhause loszufahren 


Eddi: Mayday Mayday


----------



## mtb_radler (30. Juli 2010)

Hey ich dachte ihr seid schon "unten"....dann gilt die gruß-SMS halt erst Morgen....Gute fahrt... auch mit dem Auto(Bus)


----------



## Bube (5. August 2010)

Wir sind zurück von dort:







Ach ja, geradelt sind wir auch:





Bis zur (totalen) Erschöpfung:





P.S.: Und DANKE @Jonny, welcher die Vignette besorgt hatte und das Bussle schon heute morgen einer Innenreinigung unterzogen hat!
Eigentlich ist es wieder startklar...


----------



## Bube (6. August 2010)

Aka hat eingeladen...ich nehme mal an, uns auch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7418077&postcount=937


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (6. August 2010)

ja, klaro 
würde mich freuen!


----------



## Bube (8. August 2010)

Aus gegebenem Anlass bitte in
der Urlaubszeit explizit verabreden zum Biken.
U.U. kommt bei manchem was dazwischen.

Grüße
Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. August 2010)

:kotz:

??????????????????????????????
Keiner Mehr im Forum
???????????????????????????????
Was lauft denn so
???????????????????????????
Bike verkaufen
???????????????????????????
Oder heute Abend radeln
???????????????????????

Gruss  Edgar


----------



## Mann (25. August 2010)

Hi Jungs,

nichts mehr loooooooooooooos 
Ist am Freitag was im Dapp 


Bikeliche Grüße Manne


----------



## Bube (25. August 2010)

Habe am Freitag einen Geschäftstermin.
Kann leider nicht am FNR teilnehmen.

Eddi the machine wollte ein Tourchen organisieren...


Grüße

Micha


----------



## tretentreten (26. August 2010)

Da bin ich aber gespannt wo uns Mr. Uphill ausführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (3. September 2010)

*Moin FNR-Gemeinde* 


Heute ist schönes Wetter angekündigt und
so werden wir Menschheits-Träume wahrmachen:

Grill Wurst Tour mit Sundowner und unendlichem Weitblick an schroffer Felskante


Bitte gebt mir Bescheid wer kommt, damit ich 
die Würste und den Brotlaib besorgen kann.
Aus Geburtstags-Geschenken-Restbeständen sind noch größere
Mengen Verdauungs-hilfsmittel vorhanden.
Davon werde ich etwas mitbringen.
Die Sachen werden dann am Start aufgeteilt
und nach ca. 3 h versputzt.

Rückkehr gegen Mitternacht.

Heyaaa



.


----------



## Bube (3. September 2010)

Anmeldung 1: Ritzelkarle "Mehr Kabel hat keiner"


----------



## Bube (6. September 2010)

Für den vergangenen FNR besteht: Suchtgefahr 

Nach einer schönen Anfahrt grillten wir die Würste im Sundowner.
Nachdem die Pelle gegessen und der Rotwein alle war, 
kam es knüppeldick: ein streckenweise mit Eisengeländer gesicherter Albabstieg verlangte uns einiges ab. 
(Um einige Kehren und auch Geradstücke auch nur anzutesten, war eine Flasche des Traubensafts eindeutig zu wenig...)
Wir trailten dann auf halber Höhe  leicht bergauf und 
hatten anschließend eine Abfahrt in einer wunderschönen Klamm, welche dermaßen mit runden,
glitschigen Holztreppen gespickt war, daß wir entweder
nach 4 Wochen Trockenheit oder mit Spikes wiederkommen...
Aber wiederkommen werden wir...

Anschließend befuhren wir einen Zeugenberg. Dieser jener welcher war schon eine ganze Weile
auf unserer "to-do-Liste".
Aber daß dieser dermaßen schwierig mit engen und engsten Spitzkehren bergauf 
nur mit äusserster Anstrengung
zu bezwingen war, das hatte ich mir nicht gedacht.

Nun, irgendwann waren wir nach ca. 80 km und 1.600 hm
dann auch wieder in der FNR-hometown zurück.

Wenn jemand von der FNR-Truppe Interesse zeigt, können wir die obige Tour gerne nochmal fahren.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (6. September 2010)

*Hallo FNR-Radler. Wir wurden von Aka eingeladen:*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Hi,

am 19. Sept. wird die im Fruehjahr abgesagte Nagoldtaltour nachgeholt. 
Details hier:_
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7532160#post7532160

_Wuerde mich freuen, wenn ihr kommt 

Gruss,
Andi._
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
.
Der Wetterfrosch sagt 21° an...sollen wir mit dem Rad anreisen?...


----------



## tretentreten (7. September 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Für den vergangenen FNR besteht: Suchtgefahr
> 
> Nach einer schönen Anfahrt grillten wir die Würste im Sundowner.
> Nachdem die Pelle gegessen und der Rotwein alle war,
> ...


Bin ab Freitag mit meinen zwei Süßen ein wenig Unterwegs, dann fahr ich noch a bisle Renner und ab 01.10.10 wieder da


----------



## Bube (9. September 2010)

tretentreten schrieb:


> Bin ab Freitag mit meinen zwei Süßen ein wenig Unterwegs, dann fahr ich noch a bisle Renner und ab 01.10.10 wieder da



Bin ab Freitag mittag mit meinen 3 Süßen unterwegs (x), steh dann am Sonntag a wengle im Stau
und bin ab Montag wieder da 

(x) Oberstdorf, wie lang fährt man(n) dorthin, mit dem Rad ?

Grüße

Micha

P.S.: Tourvorschlag für den FNR: Gaststätte am Schönbuch, 
jene welche wo wir Edgar+Friends mal besucht haben:
Es spielt ein Gitarrist+ es gibt "All you can eat" 
Ausserdem ist dies ein geeigneter Traileinstiegspunkt 
für einen gepflegten HW5-Nightride...


----------



## britta-ox (9. September 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> (x) Oberstdorf, wie lang fährt man(n) dorthin, mit dem Rad ?...


Ab OX ca. 6 h, immer schön eben an der Iller entlang

Viel Spaß

Grüßle Britta


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (13. September 2010)

Hallo FNR - ler,
bin Bikefrei aus dem Urlaub zurück.

-Am Dienstag steig ich wieder mit ein......
-Irgend welche Freitagstouren mit und ohne Grillen gerne auch mit dabei.....

-Aka Ausfahrt am Sonntag den 19.Sept geht bei mir nicht, ein Tag vorher der 18.09 Samstags hätte ich von Morgens bis in die Nacht durchradeln können...

Gruss ETM


----------



## Bube (17. September 2010)

Hallo FNR-Rider,

wir wurden eingeladen:
_"Dann gibts am Freitag 24.09.2010 um 20.00 Uhr bei Transvelo, Strohberg 7 (beim Marienplatz) in Stuttgart noch einen Dia-Abend 
"1001-Nacht - mit dem MTB im Orient"
Falls euch das interesiert und ihr in dieser Richtung unterwegs seid, bist du herzlich eingeladen mit deinen Jungs vorbeizugucken. ..."_

Einladung, Bildmaterial und Vortrag von Britta:



(Klick auf das Bild führt zu weiterem Fotomaterial)


@Bernd von den FNR-OldStars: Wär das was ?


Viele Grüße

Bube


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. September 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNR-Rider,
> 
> wir wurden eingeladen:
> _"Dann gibts am Freitag 24.09.2010 um 20.00 Uhr bei Transvelo, Strohberg 7 (beim Marienplatz) in Stuttgart noch einen Dia-Abend
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_radler (22. September 2010)

Hallo FNR-ler,

@bube


> @Bernd von den FNR-OldStars: Wär das was ?



danke für die Einladung, muß am Freitag mein Auto aus der Inspektion holen und kann nicht.

Bin vom stockdunklen-nightrider zum sonnenlicht-verwöhnten Sonntagmorgenradler mutiert, auch schön, aber nicht sooo schön.

gruß


----------



## Bube (24. September 2010)

Werde heute in Stuttgart sein, um dem Vortrag 
von Britta zu lauschen.

Hauke + Eddi sind heute verhindert (entschuldigt  )
Sofern sich niemand meldet welcher mitradelt, werde ich nicht um
17:30 Uhr am Treff erscheinen.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (26. September 2010)

Hallo Eddi,
bei 2:45 fährt Rainer die besagte Stelle vom Dalco...


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (27. September 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo Eddi,
> bei 2:45 fährt Rainer die besagte Stelle vom Dalco...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bube (1. Oktober 2010)

Wir haben hier noch eine defekte Maschine im Geschäft...
fährt heut jemand ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (1. Oktober 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Wir haben hier noch eine defekte Maschine im Geschäft...
> fährt heut jemand ?
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Da meldet sich glaube ich jetzt niemand mehr 
Ich bin verhindert und deshalb nicht dabei....vielleicht komme ich aber in Riederich vorbei....17.30.......

Schöne Ausfahrt und Gruss an alle Radler


----------



## Bube (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Eddi,

war mit Rudi radeln.
Wir haben den Bernd besucht + uns 
auf dem Cannstatter Wasen vergnügt 

Wieder zurück, war ich nach der langen Strecke am ziemlich i* A****


----------



## Mann (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi Micha,

Martin würde Heute Abend auch wieder mit einsteigen.......
Könnte dann deine Tourplannung etwas angepasst werden bzw. ein gutes aussteigen ermöglichen....?????
Damit WIR wieder Locher in die Nacht BRENNEN können 

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi Radler!

Wir werden heute wieder verlassene Ruinen 
und finstere Höhlen aufsuchen


Irgendwo werden wir Martin bestimmt zurücklassen können  


CU  

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mann (8. Oktober 2010)

Super da freue ich mich schon..................


----------



## Mann (8. Oktober 2010)

Beachte EDDI hat.......


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. Oktober 2010)

Mann schrieb:


> Beachte EDDI hat.......



Ich habe gar nichts  

Bis später


----------



## Mann (8. Oktober 2010)

Ja klar....."*Hunger"*


----------



## Mann (8. Oktober 2010)

.....und *"Durst"*


----------



## Bube (8. Oktober 2010)

viel *Hunger* und großen *"Durst"*




...es gab da mal einen Comic, 
da gab es einen, der hatte auch großen Hunger....
Wenn ich nur wüsste, welches das war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (9. Oktober 2010)

... 9 Radler gestern Abend...  Hejaaa


----------



## Bube (15. Oktober 2010)

Der Winterpokal nähert sich wieder  
Bis heut abend...


----------



## Mann (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi Micha,

habe ab dem 1.11 schon ne ganze Woche Urlaub eingereicht.......


Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (15. Oktober 2010)

...nicht dass dann gleich ne Woche KKH 
oder Krankengymnastik ansteht...
sind dann nur Alternative Sportarten


----------



## Bube (15. Oktober 2010)

Heute: *Herbstlaubtour*

Gemütliche Anfahrt bis kurz vor Urach, dann
kleiner Trailaufstieg ( Danke @mtb-radler, welcher den Tail aufgespürt hat )
und anschließend auf und ab im Herbstlaub


----------



## Mann (18. Oktober 2010)

HI Bube,

klasse Tour..........
Die Einkehrmöglichkeit  könnte dagegen "etwas" besser sein....( die drei Schönbuchheimradler hatten alle Magenprobleme....:kotz:....)
Freue Mich schon wieder auf.....FNR.....

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (18. Oktober 2010)

Na, solange nur die Pizza zum :kotz: war...


Kaum waren wir nach dem FNR zu Hause, regnete es fast 2 Tage lang durch


----------



## Bube (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo FNRer,

kann diesen Freitag nicht radeln.
Wer bietet sich an und macht eine nette Runde ?


Grüße

Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. Oktober 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> 
> kann diesen Freitag nicht radeln.
> Wer bietet sich an und macht eine nette Runde ?
> ...


----------



## Bube (25. Oktober 2010)

Und, wo seid Ihr hin?

P.S.: "Die Winterharten" wurden gegründet.
Wer Lust hat, bitte anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (25. Oktober 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Und, wo seid Ihr hin?
> 
> P.S.: "Die Winterharten" wurden gegründet.
> Wer Lust hat, bitte anmelden.



Hallo Micha,
auf umwegen zum Bukleta Kapf...von oben komplett runter.....andere Seite Höllenlocher hoch.....und neden der Ochsenstaige den alten Wanderweg runter.....22.15 in Metzingen eingekehrt. .....1200 höhenmeter undca. 45 km.

Gruss Der wieder Radelnde


----------



## Mann (26. Oktober 2010)

Achtung Achtung 

der Winterpokal kann kommen
+15 Tage Urlaub 
+15 Tage GLZ 
+ Malle  
+ usw..........: 
Das gibt feeeeeeete Punkte 


Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (26. Oktober 2010)

Mann schrieb:


> Achtung Achtung
> 
> der Winterpokal kann kommen
> +15 Tage Urlaub
> ...



Feeede Punkte zaubern auf Eddis Gesicht ein feeedes Grinsen 

WILLKOMMEN IM CLUB


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. Oktober 2010)

Mann schrieb:


> Achtung Achtung
> 
> der Winterpokal kann kommen
> +15 Tage Urlaub
> ...



15 Tage Urlaub macht 3 x 8 Stunden  = 1440 Punkte  
15 Tage GZ macht 3 x 8 Stunden  = 1440 Punkte  
4 Tage Malle a ca. 8- 10 Stunden  ca. 144 Punkte 
+ die ganzen Wochenenden, Abschlußfahrten DNR und FNR
Quitsch nicht vergessen.

Manne des gibt ein Podiumsplatz  

Gruss bis Freitag


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo FNR-ler,
wir benötigen noch 2 Mitfahrer, wo bleibt denn der Einsatz  

"Wenn er uns findet"  
"MTB Radler"
"Ritzelkarle"
"Und die Andere"

@Mann, übernehm doch in der restlichen Arbeitszeit Kurierfarten z.B. Kühler uf em Kreuz.....Punkte......

Gruss


----------



## Bube (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo FNRer,

für die morgige Tour hat sich Besuch aus dem 
Forum angesagt - also strengt euch an 

Wettertechnisch ist 0% Regen angesagt -> optimal


Daß die Truppe auch vollzählig erscheint -> auch unser Gummi-Aufzieher   wird um püntkliches Erscheinen gebeten.

Heyaaa

Michael


----------



## Chisum (29. Oktober 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> 
> für die morgige Tour hat sich Besuch aus dem
> Forum angesagt - also strengt euch an


 
In dem Fall könnt ihr die Beine aber auch mal etwas hängen lassen . Ich bin dann um 17:30 Uhr am Kreisel.
Bis dann
Stefan


----------



## DJT (30. Oktober 2010)

Der Besuch aus dem Forum bedankt sich recht herzlich für die sehr spaßige und tolle Tour bei bestem Wetter....


Bube schrieb:


> Heyaaa


.... trifft's genau 

Viele Grüße
Hebbe

P.S. Wie groß war die Runde jetzt eigentlich (Fahrzeit,km,hm)?


----------



## Bube (3. November 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. Wie groß war die Runde jetzt eigentlich (Fahrzeit,km,hm)?



Wir waren ja 9 Leutchen, aber leider alle etwas schreibfaul 

Die FNR-Tour hatte etwas über 1.400 hm und km...?
Von Metzingen bis Urach...


Grüße
Bube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (3. November 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> und km...?
> 
> Grüße
> Bube


 
Auf jeden Fall Trails satt. Oder fett. Mein Bike ist auch wieder fit, auch wenn ichs gar nicht vermisst habe . Schaltwerk und -auge hatte ich zum Glück noch da. Komme gerne wieder.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## DJT (3. November 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Wir waren ja 9 Leutchen, aber leider alle etwas schreibfaul



Isch ja egal, hauptsach auf dr Tour gad Babbel allaweil um 

Ich komm auch gern mal wieder! Manne hat mich ja schon beraten wegen Spikereifen


----------



## Bube (8. November 2010)

Herrlich! 
Unser Winterpokal-Team ist mit 5 Mann besetzt.

Ihr seid willkommen 


Und gleich muss der Teamchef sprechen:

Einheiten eintragen bitte.... Einheiten eintragen...


----------



## Yetibike (8. November 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Herrlich!
> Unser Winterpokal-Team ist mit 5 Mann besetzt.
> 
> Ihr seid willkommen
> ...


 
No et so narad


----------



## Bube (8. November 2010)

Wir werden beobachtet !
Auf uns wird gschaut 

Yetibike hat schon 74 Punkte...

Leute: Einheiten eintragen....Einheiten eintragen


----------



## Bube (8. November 2010)

Ein kleiner Apetizer für kommende Touren:





Sogar Prominenz war am Start:




Heyaaa


DANKE @Tourfotograf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (8. November 2010)

na dann prost bis zum nächsten Mal  ;-))))Feind hört mit?????Smileys gehn heut nicht?????


----------



## Schmolke (8. November 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Herrlich!
> Unser Winterpokal-Team ist mit 5 Mann besetzt.
> 
> Ihr seid willkommen
> ...





Danke...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. November 2010)

Hallo FNR-ler, 
kleiner Aufruf am Freitag sollten wir mal wieder alle 5 zusammen richtig Punkten  

Micha, Du als Guide hast ja sicherlich eine Spezialtour auf Lager, am besten Weit weg, dan gibt es ab dem Wendepunkt keine Abbrechdiskussion  :kotz::kotz::kotz:

Kneipe lassen wir aus,  oder tragen den Besuch als alternative Sportart ein, dann gibts für die Stunde auch noch 2 Pünktchen 

Also bis Freitag

Gruss ETM


----------



## Yetibike (10. November 2010)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hallo FNR-ler,
> kleiner Aufruf am Freitag sollten wir mal wieder alle 5 zusammen richtig Punkten
> 
> Micha, Du als Guide hast ja sicherlich eine Spezialtour auf Lager, am besten Weit weg, dan gibt es ab dem Wendepunkt keine Abbrechdiskussion  :kotz::kotz::kotz:
> ...


 
Wird ja nu auch mal Zeit das ihr in die Gänge kommt und den Herren aus Berlin bzw. KTWR zeigt wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## Bube (10. November 2010)

Habt ihr schön gehört?


Oli, the-one-man-grupetto....  hat sich
für das 24h-Rennen angemeldet


----------



## DJT (10. November 2010)

Bube schrieb:


>




Wenn so ne Tour ansteht komm ich auch wieder mit 

Viele Grüße
Hebbe

P.S. Viel Spaß am Freitag! Hoffentlich habt ihr Glück mit dem Wetter, soll ja nicht so rasend werden auf's Wochenende hin.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. November 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Habt ihr schön gehört?
> 
> 
> Oli, the-one-man-grupetto....  hat sich
> für das 24h-Rennen angemeldet



Hab ich nicht,ich bin doch nicht wahnsinnig!!


----------



## Yetibike (15. November 2010)

An die Herren Lichtspezialisten, wo hats den bei uns einen Lupine Händler, oder bestellt man das besser direkt bei Lupine?

Gruß Oli


----------



## bikepassionalb (15. November 2010)

Ich hab meine bei http://www.outdoor-discount.com/  gekauft.

Bei Artikeln die mit drei Sternen gekennzeichnet,kann man nach einem persönlichen Angebot fragen. Hab dann meine Lampe 50 billiger bekommen.


----------



## Mann (17. November 2010)

Hi Micha,

wenn möglich Treffpunkt Nr. 2 am Freitag einplanen  (Manne Geschäft)
So muss nun Schluß machen, Du weißt ja Punk......e 

Grüßle Manne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (17. November 2010)

Ah, danke für die Erinnerung.

What about the time?


P.S.: bin jetzt mal grad wieder langsam auf dem Dampfer.
Mich hats am WE erwischt: fast 2 Tage Bettruhe
Zuerst wurde der Schnupfen echt krass und 
dann mein Magen...

Jetzt gehts so langsam wieder...


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Mann (18. November 2010)

So ab 18:30 Uhr wäre klasse....

Gruß Manne


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. November 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Ah, danke für die Erinnerung.
> 
> What about the time?
> 
> ...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (19. November 2010)

Kommt den heut niemand zum radeln


----------



## Schmolke (19. November 2010)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Kommt den heut niemand zum radeln



Hallo FNRer,

kann diesen Freitag nicht radeln.

...eingeklemmter Nerv im Nacken :kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (19. November 2010)

Schmolke schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> 
> kann diesen Freitag nicht radeln.
> 
> ...eingeklemmter Nerv im Nacken :kotz::kotz::kotz:



Hey Martin, der eingeklemmte Nerv wird beim radeln nur entlastet 

Spass beiseite , dir dann ne gute Besserung  

Gruss


----------



## Mann (19. November 2010)

HI Jungs,

ich bin FIT....
Der Ride kann kommen 
Mittagessen ist vorbei (Fischplatte a`la Eddge)
Treffpunkt zwei dann für mich so ab 18:30 

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Mann (19. November 2010)

Ist BUBE im Urlaub ?????


----------



## Bube (19. November 2010)

Brrrr...ruhig Brauner, ruhig.....brrrr  

17:30 beim Bäcker, 18:30 bei den Krautköpfe...

Gruß

Micha

Und zur Tour für alle untrainierten:

*Ich glaube nicht, daß es Grund zur Hoffnung gibt !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (21. November 2010)

Hey ihr Ice-Rider! Ihr seid auch wieder herzlich zur Jubi-Ausfahrt der Stuttgarter-Sonntagsfahrer mit anschließendem Glühwein-Gezische auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt eingeladen.

PS: Bei entsprechender Teilnehmerzahl wird's diesmal wohl auch verschiedene (Tempo-)Gruppen geben!


----------



## Bube (24. November 2010)

Hallo Beat,

hab noch keinen positiven Bescheid von
meinen Mitfahrern.

Ich meinerseites kann diesen Sonntag nicht radeln.

Danke für die Einladung !


Grüße

Bube


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (24. November 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo Beat,
> 
> hab noch keinen positiven Bescheid von
> meinen Mitfahrern.
> ...





Bei mir geht es am Sonntag auch nicht, danke für die Einladung.....


Hallo Micha,
ich weiß ja nicht wo es am Freitag hingeht, aber von meiner Seite wären Spikes sehr empfehlenswert.
Gestern war es schon ganz schön rutschig

Gruss bis Freitag


----------



## Bube (25. November 2010)

Der FNR fährt über die Alb und an deren Rändern entlang.

Abschluß ist auf dem Reutlinger Weihnachtsmarkt,
auf welchem bis 22 Uhr ausgeschenkt wird.


Grüße

Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (25. November 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Der FNR fährt über die Alb und an deren Rändern entlang.
> 
> Abschluß ist auf dem Reutlinger Weihnachtsmarkt,
> auf welchem bis 22 Uhr ausgeschenkt wird.
> ...



Weihnachtsmarkt nicht schlecht, hoffentlich net so kalt....brrr
Alternativen gibt es ja dann immer noch genug.......

Gruss Bis Freitag


----------



## Mann (26. November 2010)

Hi Micha,

super mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt.......

freune Mich schon....."wie immer" 

einfach geil.....

Grüßle Manne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. November 2010)

Hallo FNR-ler,
kleine Info an Alle, ich empfehle für oder ab Heute Spikes.
Noicht das jemand sagt, des hättest aber auch sagen können..

An alle Stromsparer , da es momentan jetzt schon bei Start dunkel ist, sollte der eine oder andere auch den Akku voll laden, oder einen vollen Ersatz mitnehmen.

Gruss bis später


----------



## Bube (26. November 2010)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...sollte der eine oder andere auch den Akku voll laden, oder einen vollen Ersatz mitnehmen...




Muss mal schnell kurz geschwind ganz eilig zur Steckdose...


----------



## Mann (26. November 2010)

Hi Jungs,

habe *einen* Akku mehr dabei......für die Akkusparer....
Nun aber ENDE muss aufs BIKE.......

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (26. November 2010)

Bin gerade am Spikes aufziehen.

Dabei hab ich mal gewogen:

- Sommerreifen, 2,4er, 1.000 km, 860 gr
- Spike, die guten, 2,1er, neu: 680 gr...

Vielleicht sollte ich sommers dienstags immer mit Spikes kommen...

Grüße

Bube


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (29. November 2010)

Hallo, am Dienstag werde ich nicht am start sein....meine ehemalige Freundin hat Geburts..... wenn ich da nicht am Start bin...aber dann..

Gruss ETM
Bis Freitag   

Außerdem die letzte Freitagstour...nach dem Motto planlos auf dr Alp bei 30 wenn nicht sogar 40cm Schnee war  Wert


----------



## Bube (1. Dezember 2010)

Hab meine Kindshock i950 wieder 
von GoCycle zurück!

-->  Anstandslos getauscht => TIP TOP Service


----------



## Bube (4. Dezember 2010)

*Erfrierungen 2. Grades*

..hab ich heute Nacht von der Monstertour mitgeracht!
An den Ohren hab ich Blasenbildung und die Lauscher BRENNEN 

Wenn´s nicht immer so kalt wäre...  

Aber der Schnee war so oberhammerg*******l


----------



## Bube (5. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (6. Dezember 2010)

[

Hallo FNR-Ler,
am Freitag den 24.12. sieht es bei mir mit einem Nightride sehr schlecht aus.

Anfrage: Vorschlag von meiner Seite wäre der 23.12.2010, dies wäre dann zugleich die Weihnachtsfeierausfahrt mit anschliesendem :kotz:

Wer hätte Lust und kann mitradeln ?
Startzeit wie immer um 17.30 am Treffpunkt.
Wenn das ganze stattfindet sollten wir eine Kneipe bestimmen und was reservieren. 


Gruss ETM


----------



## Bube (9. Dezember 2010)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...gleich die Weihnachtsfeierausfahrt mit anschliesendem
> ...




Die FNRer wurden eingeladen:

*"Hallo Edgar,

falls ihr am Freitag an der *hütte (liegt am Feldweg zwischen ...) vorbeikommt, könnt ihr stoppen! 
Auf'm Lagerfeuer blubbert ein Wildgulasch - wir machen dort Weihnachtsfeier. Evtl. reichts auch noch für ein Becherlein Glühwein, Glühspezi
oder Glühbier.

Ciao

Kiese"*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Fnr-ler,
bin heute nicht mit am Start.....
1 Weihnachtsfeier   heute   
2 Weihnachtsfeier  am  14.12.2010  

Euch viel Spass, bis nächste Woche

Gruss


----------



## Bube (11. Dezember 2010)

Der Winter macht wieder unheimlich Spaß.
Wir konnten wieder schufften, schieben und hejaa-schreien:

*Tiefschnee-Anfahrt über/durch  imposante Naturphänomene*




*Lustig ist es oft  :*




*Zu dem Wetter gehört einfach ein klein wenig Glühwein:*




*FrohNatur mit FrohNatur *




*Wer solche (Heim-)Fahrten mitmacht, ist angefixt:*





Grüße

Micha


----------



## Bube (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo FNRer,

kann aus rotwein- und ententechnischen 
 Gründen diesen Freitag nicht
radeln.  

Eddi, organisierst Du die Tour?

------------------------------
Der Antrag aus der FNR-Gemeinde wird umgesetzt:

Am Freitag den 24.12. findet kein FNR statt.
Dieser jener welcher wird vorverlegt auf Donnerstag, den 23.12.
Ist für die Radler hier auch 17:30 Uhr möglich, 
oder sollte er auf donnerstags auf 18 Uhr angesetzt werden ?


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (15. Dezember 2010)

Freitag, mach ich............
23.12.2010 passt bei mir ab 17.30

Gruss


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. Dezember 2010)

Wer geht denn am Freitag von den FNR-ler mit?  

Oder wer weiß wer mit geht ?


----------



## Schmolke (16. Dezember 2010)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Wer geht denn am Freitag von den FNR-ler mit?
> 
> Oder wer weiß wer mit geht ?



Bin dabei, auf gehts Hejaaaa


----------



## Bube (17. Dezember 2010)

Ist das ein g***er Powder da draußen !

Das gibt ein Fest heut, auf den Abfahrten-->  Ski + 
Rodel gut 


Einer, der auch gerne kommen würde


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. Dezember 2010)

Also wie immer 17.30 beim Bäcker


Heiyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mann (17. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jungs,

bin Heute bei der Weihnachtsfeier....
Mache ab 13:00 noch einen Weihnachtsfeier Champagner-Powder Vorride.......
am 23.12 bin ich dabei......

Grüßle Manne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (20. Dezember 2010)

Jetzadle, wie war es denn beim FNR ?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. Dezember 2010)

4 Biker..............Ausfahrt zur Herzelalm.....Tiefschneeaufstieg zum Liftende......Abfahrt auf relativ weichen Boden.....Schnitzel mit Pommes.......Hütte war randvoll......dann wieder über Wildgehege nach Hause......Ankunft 1.08 in Mittelstadt........6.00 Fahrzeit ab Bäcker....

 Tour für diese nicht einfachen Bedingungen

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (20. Dezember 2010)

Wie mit ETM gerade vorbesprochen:

*Nächste FNR-Fahrt:*

Donnerstag, 23.12.2010 um 17:30 Uhr 

Anschließend kleine FNR-Weihnachtsfeier,
es sind auch z.Zt. nicht aktive (Gründungs-)Mitglieder eingeladen 
Bei Interesse bitte PN 


Die weiteren Fahrten über die Feiertage + den Jahreswechsel
können hier im Forum ausgemacht werden.


----------



## Schmolke (22. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Einladung, komme gerne


----------



## Bube (23. Dezember 2010)

Moin Gemeinde 

Schon eine Weile haben Eddi und ich überlegt, 
was wir uns/euch heute antun 

--> Die Radeltour führt uns auf über 800 m ü.NN.
In der Lichtensteiner Ecke werden wir aufsteigen,
auf der Alb schee im Schnee "Auf den Gielesberg"
die aktuelle Schneehöhe messen. Nach Ausblick vom Stöffelberg auf
das weihnachtlich beleuchtete Reutlingen gehts trailig bergab.

Wir finden dann in Reutlingen bestimmt
noch eine Lokalität, in welcher wir das Jahr 
nochmal revue passieren lassen können.

Ich freu mich !


----------



## mtb_radler (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo FNR-ler,

meine Jahres-Gesamtkilometerleistung per bike 2010 hatte ich Mitte März schon zu 95% erreicht   
Ich hoffe das wird sich n.Jahr wieder deutlich ändern.....

Euch ne schöne FNR-Abschlußfahrt, ein schönes Fest und Grüße an Eure Familien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (24. Dezember 2010)

*Hallo FNRer!*

2010 hatte nun ein ganzes Jahr Zeit, für 2011 Platz zu machen; 
sozusagen  "macht es die Tails frei".

Ich bin so frei und möchte mich bei den "FNRern + Guests" bedanken.
Warum? 
Am leichtesten fällt es mir mit der

*Rechenregel für den FNR-Spaß  [FNR-S] :*

_FNR-S= (Spaß alleine + !Spaß des n) *n_

!= Fakultät, wenn ich mich nicht irre 

Z.Bsp. für 2 Radler:
FNR-S= (Spaß alleine + Spaß des 2.) *2

Oder für 3 Radler:
FNR-S= (Spaß alleine + Spaß des 2. + Spaß des 3.) *3


Auf unserer Weihnachtsfahrt gestern waren wir 8 Radler...



Lange Rede, gar kein Sinn:

ES WAR EIN SCHÖNES JAHR ......   
Heyaaaaa...
oder wie es in der Nikolauszeit  im 
Wald erschallt:   
Ho hooooo   ho hooooo


Grüße

Michael
(der auch herzliche Grüße nach Stuggi sendet...)


----------



## Bube (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich zitiere dann mal, bzgl. der Forums-Abschlußfahrt:

_Aaaaalso:

Da ich ein paar Tage verreise und somit "netzlos" bin,hier nochmal alles wesentliche:


Wir treffen uns am 30.12. in Metzingen am Bahnhof ab ca.10 Uhr(Züge ausTübingen/Stuttgart kommen kurz vor bzw.nach 10 an).Starten werden wir,wenn alle da sind ,
d.h.Start der Tour ~10.30 Uhr .
Die geplante Strecke (steht weiter oben)kann interaktiv den örtlichen Gegebenheiten angepasst werden.
Einkehren werden wir am Ende der Tour,die genaue Zeitprognose hierfür lautet: am Spätnachmittag/frühen abend.
Ob und wann wir zwischendurch einkehren,würde ich von den Wünschen und Befindlichkeiten der Teilnehmer abhängig machen und vor Ort besprechen,also auf jeden Fall genug Speis und Trank mitnehmen!

Hinweis:
Auch wenn ich das ganze "organisiere", wird das keine geführte Tour in diesem Sinne,sondern eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt von ein paar bekloppten,die bei Schnee und Eiseskälte nix besseres zu tun haben.
Deshalb übernehme ich natürlich auch keine Haftung für Verletzungen,Defekte oder entgangene Trailfreuden!


Und noch was in eigener Sache:Ich bin aus gesundheitlichen Gründen über einen Monat nicht auf dem Bike gesessen.Wer also eine Veranstaltung im Renntempo erwartet,wir sicherlich bitter enttäuscht werden und sollte seine Teilnahme noch mal überdenken.

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch allen besinnliche Feiertage!


Gruß Oli _


aus diesem Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436239&page=5


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo FNR-ler, 
ich wünsche allen mal ein gutes Neues 2011 und einen guten Start ins neue Bikejahr.  

Zum weiteren Ablauf:

-Heute Abend gibt es einen DNR, wenn jemand mit will melden.

-Freitag den 07.01.2011 wie immer 17.30  wer kommt und fährt mit ?

Gruss


----------



## Bube (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

die Weihnachtszeit hat ihre Spuren
an meinen Hüften hinterlassen.... 

Der kommende FNR steht deshalb unter dem Moto:

RAN AN DEN SPECK

Die Wetterprognosen sind  und 
wir werden mal wieder eine lange + harte Tour fahren.
Pausen werden sehr selten sein, gegessen wird während 
des Fahrens 

Liebe Grüße

Der Quälgeist


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. Januar 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> 
> die Weihnachtszeit hat ihre Spuren
> an meinen Hüften hinterlassen....
> ...


----------



## Bube (14. Januar 2011)

Entweder rollen wir gemütlich auf die Solitude
oder wir kucken (fast) in den Blautopf.

Aber so ein hunni kommt scho zamma...


Spikes mach ich runter.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Mann (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Gourmets,.....

Gourmet-Biken empfiehlt Mehrstetten....klasse Sache.......

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (17. Januar 2011)

Oder war das ein Gut-Mehr-Essen-Biken 

Auf jeden Fall fand ich es fein 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Bube (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo Biker,


heute radeln wir über Neuffen/Lenninger Tal/verschneite Albhochfläche zur einer Wirtschaft in Bad Urach.
Jene welche hat diese Woche in der Tageszeitung inseriert: 
"ab sofort: Freitags immer Schnitzeltag"

Wir sehen dies natürlich als unsere Aufgabe an, solche
Angbote im Auftrag der Recherche zum
"FNR-Michelin-Führer" mit Titel
"Wer bietet wie viel und wie lecker,
 je später je better"
zu prüfen.

Natürlich inkognito...


Bis später


Michael


----------



## jonibeck (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo Freunde des nächtlichen Doppelradsports!

Bin seit kurzem Eigentümer einer Lupine Piko und will dieses Jahr wieder vermehrt Touren fahren. Freitags ist bei mir aber zwecks anderen Terminen immer doof, weswegen ich vllt. mal Dienstags einsteigen würde. Vllt. kommt mal ne Dienstags-Tour in meine Nähe und man könnte ein wenig gemeinsam radeln? Oder ich finde vllt. doch mal wieder einen Freitag, dann melde ich mich auch...

Gruß Joni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. Januar 2011)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des nächtlichen Doppelradsports!
> 
> Bin seit kurzem Eigentümer einer Lupine Piko und will dieses Jahr wieder vermehrt Touren fahren. Freitags ist bei mir aber zwecks anderen Terminen immer doof, weswegen ich vllt. mal Dienstags einsteigen würde. Vllt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo FNR-ler,

Disziplin , Punkte eintragen wir rutschen immer mehr ab.

Gruss Nicht der Teamchef


----------



## Bube (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo FNR-Gemeinde

hab mal einen Thread wieder hochgeholt:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360943

Die legendären 11-Tausender, alle auf einen Streich.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (27. Januar 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNR-Gemeinde
> 
> hab mal einen Thread wieder hochgeholt:
> 
> ...





Jederzeit, bin mit dabei
Wan geht es Los ?
Wo ist Abfahrt.......Wie üblich beim Bäcker 

Gruss


----------



## Bube (28. Januar 2011)

*Die Freitagmorgen-Andacht*

Heute wird wieder im Schnee geradelt,
schau mer mal, wo´s hingeht.

Morgen muß ich um 6 hinters Steuer, auf die Messe.
Ich werde also bestimmt keine 5-Landkreise-Tour anzetteln, 
die Alb hoch wird´s aber bestimmt sein.

Hejaaa

Michael


----------



## Schmolke (28. Januar 2011)

Bin heute leider nicht dabei...

Aber allen die mit Radeln ein Dreifaches...Hejaaaaaa


----------



## aepfli22 (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo Biker
Ich bin neu hier und hab keine Ahnung wie ich sachen kaufe 
Tipps??????


----------



## Bube (30. Januar 2011)

Wir verkaufen keine Drogen.


----------



## Mann (31. Januar 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Wir verkaufen keine Drogen.



Du etwa nicht !!!!!!

Grüße vom defektem Mann (Hals/Genick)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (31. Januar 2011)

Hoffentlich funktioniert der kleine Mann wenigstens  

Hey Manne, wünsche Dir Gute Besserung


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (1. Februar 2011)

Wenn das hier so weiter geht....

Drogen .....kleiner Mann  

dann ist es bis

Was ist letzter Preis    oder   Wolle Rote Rose kaufen....  auch nicht mehr weit.

Ich wollte mich für den kommenden Freitag abmelden.

Gruss ETM


----------



## Bube (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo oberster Schnitzelvernichter: Willst Du es Dir nicht
mit dem Skifahren nochmal überlegen? Be uns hat´s eh meh Schnee
als wie in den Alpen...


Ankündigung für diese Freitag-Nacht:

Es gibt nicht nur auf der Alb bekloppte:
Eine Gruppe nahezu komlett hirnamputierter Mountainbiker,
welche ich auf der Alb kennenlernte, hat sich mit
derem verbliebenen Resthirn eine Aktion ausgedacht:


*KTWR-Geo-coaching *

In der Schweiz wurde "Schnatz" am 23.11.2010 geboren,
es folgte die Überführung nach Rheinfelden am 27.11.2010.
Zwischenzeitlich liegt er in Horb, völlig unbeaufsichtigt...

Es ist Zeit, ihn aufzunehmen bei uns, ihn ein paar Stunden unter
richtig netten Leuten genießen zu lassen, und dann wieder in unserer Muttererde zu vergraben...


Hejaaa, wir kommen.



Gruß

Michael


----------



## Mann (3. Februar 2011)

Hejaaa Hejaaa Hejaaa,

Mann ist immer noch defekt.....
Und dann so ein mega Highlight 

zum :kotz::kotz::kotz:

Ich hoffe ich kann nächste Woche wieder r...

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (3. Februar 2011)

Die Tour verläuft über Reutlingen, wir könnten unseren
Gummi-Mann auflesen...
..und hat ganz knapp über 100 km, Höhe ist nicht so viel...


----------



## Bube (4. Februar 2011)

*Wichtige Anfrage:*

Der Schnatz aus obigen Beiträgen sollte u.Umständen
bis Heilbronn gebracht und dort versteckt werden.
Das wäre etwas für Freitag, den 11. Februar.
Jetzt zur Frage:

Hat ein FNR-er die Möglichkeit, unseren FNR-Bus im Laufe der nächsten
Woche* in der Gegend um Heilbronn *zu deponieren?


Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (5. Februar 2011)

veranstaltungstipp für heute abend um 20 uhr
im alten kino löwen in tü  stadtmitte








mein freund andre´ schuhmacher ( poletopole.de ) wird uns mit seiner  live multivisionsshow forttragen in fremde kulturen und landschaften.

als veranstalter sitz ich an der abendkasse und freu mich über jeden  bikenden bekannten. natürlich gibt´s für euch und eure begleitung rabatt  auf den eintrittspreis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lg andreas


----------



## Bube (5. Februar 2011)

Gibts eigentlich hier keinen Spamschutz?


----------



## jonibeck (10. Februar 2011)

Hier gibts nur Spamschmutz, und den völlig kostenlos


----------



## Bube (11. Februar 2011)

Heute: Sofern es die Wettervorhersage zuläßt, 
werden wir die Schönbuchrunde fahren.

Nach dem ganzen Winter-Trail-Gedöns kommen
damit - wie letzte Woche - langsam die Grundlagen-km wieder 
zum Vorschein.
Wir verbinden damit eine lange Anfahrt mit netten Trails auf dem Rückweg.


Hejjyyyyyaaaaaa


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Februar 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Heute: Sofern es die Wettervorhersage zuläßt,
> werden wir die Schönbuchrunde fahren.
> 
> Nach dem ganzen Winter-Trail-Gedöns kommen
> ...



Bin Dabei,
Schönbuchrunde.....hat das was mit HW5 zu tun.
Wo gibt es dann einen Einkehrschwung ?

Gibt es auch einen Vorride ?  


Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (12. Februar 2011)

Hejyyaa  
Feine Runde, der HW5, kein Rotsocken, kein REgen, nur feine Trail, Schnee- und Eisreste
und Flow Flow  Flow....


Grüße

Bube


----------



## Bube (14. Februar 2011)

Vorankündigung


*Rennrad-FNR am 25. Februar 2011


Von Riederich nach Heilbronn: Der Schnatz unterwegs.*



Bitte um Beachtung.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. Februar 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Vorankündigung
> 
> 
> *Rennrad-FNR am 25. Februar 2011
> ...




Mit dem Rennrad nach Heilbronn , dann müssen wir aber hin und zurück  sonst gibt es ja keine Fetten Punkte  

Kannst ja deinen Kontroleur motivieren  aber zur Info an Ihn...Wir Starten wenn es Hell ist und wir kommen spätestens zurück wenn es Hell wird.  Mit

Gruss Ein FNR-ler


----------



## Bube (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

heute wird nicht gar so lange geradelt.
Nette Runde mit Trails wirds trotzdem geben 
Muß morgen um 4:15 Uhr aufstehen...

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. Februar 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> 
> heute wird nicht gar so lange geradelt.
> Nette Runde mit Trails wirds trotzdem geben
> ...



Bin trotzdem mit dabei  !!!!!!   (Du kannst ja auch im Bus schlafen)

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (18. Februar 2011)

Bin auch dabei (wenn der Bus fährt, kann er da auch pennen)


----------



## Bube (18. Februar 2011)

Ah ja, danke für euer Verständnis 

Wir prüfen heute mal wieder den Sauhag auf MTB-Tauglichkeit.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Bube (21. Februar 2011)

Hey Eddi,
für Malle, Tag 2.
Wenn Du tatsächlich nicht mehr auf die Autobahn willst 
Der Herr Beaker fuhr hier vielleicht eine Alternative:


----------



## Bube (22. Februar 2011)

Der Schnatz will weiter...

Diesen Freitag soll es zwar nicht allzu warm werden,
aber trocken und ab und an Sonne.

Ideale Bedingungen, um den Schnatz nach Heilbronn 
zu transportieren. Und zwar auf den Wartberg: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wartberg_(Heilbronn)
Die Fahrstrecke beträgt 135 km bei ca. 500 hm.


Wann muß losgefahren werden?:

Letzter Zug zurück nach Metzingen: 23:07 Uhr

 - Schnatz verstecken, Fotos machen, McDonald, Tickets kaufen: 1 h
 - 135 km bei
......RR Schnitt 25 km/h   Fahrzeit: 5 1/2 h + Pannenreserve, pinkeln... 6 h + 1h s.o. : Abfahrt 16 Uhr in Riederich.

......MTB Schnitt 20 km/h   Fahrzeit: 7h + Pannenreserve, pinkeln... 7 1/2 h + 1h s.o. : Abfahrt 14:30 Uhr in Riederich.


Möchte jemand mit ?

Option, wäre natürlich mein Traum:  Start mit RR um 14:00 Uhr, 270 km, zurück 02:00 Uhr.
          Dazu bräuchte es aber Mitfahrer. Wäre wie Bodensee und zurück. Nur ohne Regen.
          Hejaaaa

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. Februar 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Der Schnatz will weiter...
> 
> Diesen Freitag soll es zwar nicht allzu warm werden,
> aber trocken und ab und an Sonne.
> ...



Hallole,
ich bin mit dabei....  Das nenn ich dann endlich mal Grundlagen...
MTB würde ich bevorzugen......
Rennrad geht zur Not auch.......
Zug zurück......wenn es sein muß  


Gruss
Ein gerne Mitradelnder


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. Februar 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hey Eddi,
> für Malle, Tag 2.
> Wenn Du tatsächlich nicht mehr auf die Autobahn willst
> Der Herr Beaker fuhr hier vielleicht eine Alternative:


Warum Strecke ändern:
Bauartbedingt, darf doch ab 60KM/H auf der Autobahn gefahren werden.
Kombiniere:
Wenn wir uns vielleicht ein bischen ranhalten...mit dem leichten Gefälle der Strecke von Alcudia nach Inca....Rückenwind.....die Polizei in Front (Pajero Jeep) gibt einen ordentlichen Winschatten.....ETM gibt mal richtig Vollgass.....müssten eigentlich die geforderten 60 für das kleine Stück Autostarda drin sein. :kotz:

Jipie... FNR-ler goes to Malle


----------



## Bube (22. Februar 2011)

OK, favorisiert zur Zeit:

Hochfahrt mit dem MTB, Rückfahrt mit FNR-Bussle.
Problem: FNR-Bussle sollte vorab hochgebracht werden, oder
uns holt einer nachts ab...


----------



## Mann (22. Februar 2011)

HI Jungs,

ich könnte Euch abholen..... Wäre dass ein Deal?????
Gibt das auch Punkte?????

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (23. Februar 2011)

Kannste alle meine Punkte haben...ich ruf gleich in Flensburg an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (23. Februar 2011)

Eddi ?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. Februar 2011)

Mann schrieb:


> HI Jungs,
> 
> ich könnte Euch abholen..... Wäre dass ein Deal?????
> Gibt das auch Punkte?????
> ...



Manne, wir nehmen Dich bei den Punkten !!!!!! 

Gruss


----------



## Bube (23. Februar 2011)

Manne 

Möchtest du das Bussle am Freitag 17 Uhr bei mir holen, deinen Wagen
bei mir deponieren ? und einen lecker Cappucino beim Bäcker einwerfen?  

Hejaaaaaa


Also Martin: Du brauchst kein RR, MTB ist angesagt


----------



## Mann (24. Februar 2011)

Hi Bube,

geht klar........komme zu Dir....ca. 17:07 Uhr..

Grüßle Manne


----------



## Bube (24. Februar 2011)

Jipiiiieeee


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (24. Februar 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Jipiiiieeee



Hallo Micha,
habe gestern mit Manne gesprochen, wenn niemand außer uns beiden nach Heilb.....radelt...reicht als Shuttle auch mein Tscheche.

Weißt Du noch wer mitgeht ?

Martin habe ich gesprochen...kann nicht 
Hauke hat mir am Dienstag schon abgesagt  
Kiese ist nicht dabei  
Rudi, Mike und Chris weiß ich nichts ?

Hast Du neue Infos, wenn nicht können wir uns ja kurzfristig morgen nochmal absprechen. 2 Räder und 3 FNR-ler des geht auch locker in den Kombi ?


Gruss Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (24. Februar 2011)

Rudi: nicht erreicht
Chris: sofern möglich, meldet sich heute noch
Mike: no


----------



## Bube (24. Februar 2011)

update:
Rudi: erreicht, meldet sich heute noch
Chris: radelt mit
Mike: eher nicht, ist aber noch in Bearbeitung :biggrin:

Ergo: Manne, bitte wie besprochen 17:07 Uhr bei mir. Danke!

Wir sind dann auch flexibler, falls Mitfahrer auftauchen...




Grüße

Micha


----------



## Bube (24. Februar 2011)

Update der angemeldeten Mitradler  hejaaa:
(in der Reihenfolge der Anmeldung)

1) Micha
2) Eddi
3) Chris
4) Hauke

Es fehlen noch Infos von Rudi + Mike the Bike
um den 5. Platz vollzumachen.


@Manne: You made my day 


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bube (25. Februar 2011)

Zusammenfassung für heute:

ABFAHRT um 17:30 Uhr, Riederich, Bäckerei, wie gewohnt.
Strecke: Einfach nach Heilbronn, etwas über 100 km, Neckartalradweg
Rückfahrt: Manne holt uns mit Bussle an noch zu vereinbarendem Treffpunkt ab.



Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (25. Februar 2011)

Zusammenfassung 2:

Die Strecke beträgt 127 km. Auf die ganze Strecke verteilt
sind max. 500 hm.
90 % der Strecke gehts bergab. 
Den allgemeinen Radweg hab ich etwas modifiziert:
Da wo eine gestrichelte Linie einen Neckarbegleittrail vermuten
läßt, hab ich diesen vorgezogen.

Strategie für heute abend:

Ich nehme das Bike, welches am leichtesten läuft und auf
dem ich am bequemsten sitze, das pumpe ich mit 3 bar auf (Empfehlung von Edgar)
und dann: "Keep on rolling".

Ankunft in der Stadt den Heiligen Bronnes geschätzt: Mitternacht.
Warum?
Eddi, Bernd und ich haben eine Runde (Sontheimer Höhle) mit den selben Kilometern
aber einem Albaufstieg mehr auch bis 0:00 Uhr/Metzingen hingebracht.
Und dort hatte ich keine 3 bar drin...


Hey Boys, das gibt eine schöne Ausfahrt. 
Packt was zu essen ein, es wird GEIL!


----------



## britta-ox (25. Februar 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Die Strecke beträgt 127 km. Auf die ganze Strecke verteilt
> sind max. 500 hm!


Das ist ja grad mal was zum Warmrollen für euch

Hey Jungs, ich wünsch euch viel Spaß!

Sucht ein hübsches Plätzchen für den Schnatz

Grüße aus Ox
Britta


----------



## Bube (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo FNRer,
DANKE fürs Mitfahren.
Und DANKE @Manne, unserem Kutscher.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. Februar 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> DANKE fürs Mitfahren.
> Und DANKE @Manne, unserem Kutscher.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrissii (28. Februar 2011)

Hi Jungs,
auch meinen herzlichen Dank an Michael und Manne. Auch wenn ich gegen ende etwas geschwächelt habe - es war klasse und hat Spaß gemacht. Mein Knie hat sich wieder beruhigt und ich denke ich bin morgen wieder dabei. 

Bis morgen
chris


----------



## Bube (1. März 2011)

Ich hatte echt Bedenken,
ob es überhaupt jemand gefallen hat. Grenzwertig war es allemal.
Na gut, dann können wir sowas ja mal wieder machen 
Der Schantz muß jetzt nach Fankfurt am Main...

Für diesen Freitag steht die Tour noch nicht fest.
Rudi wird aber ganz schön aufdringlich, meldet
sich mit "Ich will Trails!"
Na, mal nicht so aufdringlich:





Bestimmt finden wir was...


Für Freutag, den 11.3. haben befreundete Radler
angefragt, ob wir da auch trailen...
Ich hab dann mal zugesagt; bin in Absprache mit Aka bzgl. Streckenauswahl.
Aber Gelände wird wohl schwerpunktmäßig dabei sein. Müssen wir halt durch 


Bis dann

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (3. März 2011)

Moin Jungs,

in Anbetracht des sich nähernden Saisonopening der SAV-Dienstagsradler-Highspeed-Gruppe
werden wir noch einmal Grundlage trainieren.
Wir schon in der Woche zuvor.
Nur 35 km weniger. Und kurzweiliger, da mehr Trails - 
Fürchtet euch nicht, es sind keine Bahnlinien in direkter Nähe 

Die Tour führt über RT (Gummi-Typen können aufgesammelt werden)
in den Rammert.
Wir statten dem 7-Täler-Tal einen Besuch ab, trailen dort und 
fahren dann die Spitzkehren am Freien Bad von Rotten Burg.
Über den Rammert düsen wir gen TÜ
und können dann im Neckartal unsere in dortiger Nähe  ansässigen Radler 
verabschieden.
Laßt euch nicht täuschen: Es sind 90 km. Gewürzt mit Trails, eine sehr
kurzweilige Geschichte, aber nicht ohne den gewünschten Trainingseffekt.

In der Woche drauf, am 11.3. haben sich befreundete Radler aus dem Um- und Fern-feld
angekündigt. Ich freu mich drauf! 
Auch an diesem Tag werden wir eine Stunde am Anfang und um Schluß
Grundlage fahren.
Dazwischen jedoch stellt euch gut mit dem Waldboden...damit er euch
freundlich aufnimmt...
Steigungen, bei denen man unter dem Lenker hindurch den Horizont
sieht..Abendrot aus einer anderen Perspektive.
Echt beindruckend, man muß nur darauf achten, daß dabei die Kurbel in Bewegung bleibt.
Und: blamiert mich vor den Gästen nicht 

Insgesamt ist das aber eine Aneinanderreihung von allerfeinsten Trails, bergauf und bergab.
Vorbei an Burgen und Ruinen, mit dem längsten, mit bekannten, Bergabtrail an der dortigen Kante.
Dieser hat alles: furchteinflößender Einstieg, feine Serpentinen, schräg abfallender Wegverlauf, Wasserrinnen und Highspeed.... ich freu mich drauf, heyyaaaa


Nun, genug geschwelgt... 
viel Spaß bei der Arbeit!


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Schmolke (3. März 2011)

Hi Micha,

bin dabei, ran an den Speck


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (4. März 2011)

Moin Micha,

den Gummityp könnt Ihr dann einsammeln - er erwartet Euch um 18 Uhr!
also Gas geben - länger braucht der auch nicht für die Strecke 

Freu mich

Rudi


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (4. März 2011)

Werde auch am Start sein..
17.30 beim Bäcker......

Gruss


----------



## aka (4. März 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> ...
> Wir statten dem 7-Täler-Tal einen Besuch ab, trailen dort und
> fahren dann die Spitzkehren am Freien Bad von Rotten Burg.
> Über den Rammert düsen wir gen TÜ
> ...



Hm, die Streckenwahl haette man noch optimieren koennen. Bei euren umfangreichen Touren muss ja auf ebenso umfangreiche Kalorienzufuhr geachtet werden. Und wenn ihr schon beim Rottenburger Freibad seid haette sich ein Besuch im Wolfenhausener Moschtbesen angeboten:


> Getränke: Most, Most- und Apfelschorle und alkoholfreie Getränke
> Vesper: Hausmacher Vesper, Wurstbrot, gerauchte Bratwurst mit Brot, Rinderfleischküchle mit schwäbischem Kartoffelsalat und vieles mehr ...
> Fleisch und Wurstwaren stammen aus eigener biologischer Tierhaltung


Meiner Erfahrung nach geht ja nix ueber ein ordentliches Fremdblutwurstdoping, abgerundet mit Sauerkraut, Holzofenbrot und fuer den Elektrolythaushalt bzw. Nahrungsmittelergaenzung zwei Liter Moschtbowle. 
Bei denen kann man auch als verschlammter Biker einkehren und der muesste diesen Monat eigentlich offen haben, nur, ob er heute schon offen hat weiss ich leider nicht - eventuell erst gegen zweite Monatshaelfte.


----------



## Bube (4. März 2011)

ojeehhh   wenn das mal unser Eddi liest


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (4. März 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> ojeehhh   wenn das mal unser Eddi liest



Schon gelesen.....aber nur gedacht und nichts gemacht...


Bis Später


----------



## Bube (4. März 2011)

hallo Michelin-männchen und den Herrn Schmolke,

Treff für Quereinsteiger beim Quereinsteiger um 18:30 Uhr.

Ändere die Tour entsprechend ab.


Grüße

Micha


----------



## Bube (7. März 2011)

Für kommenden Freitag, den 11.3. steht eine
Trailtour an.
Befreundete Radler haben sich angemeldet
und es soll ja die ganze Woche über tolles Wetter werden,
so daß die Trails trocken sein müßten...

Genauere Angaben zur Tour und zu
einer Zusteigemöglichkeit in Autobahnnähe kommt in Kürze.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (7. März 2011)

*FNR & Friends am 11.3.*
Wie gewohnt starten wir unseren FNR um 17:30 Uhr in 72585 Riederich / Bäckerei Winter.
Die Betonung liegt auf _starten_, meine Freunde.
Gerne kann man früher erscheinen und auch ein lecker Käffchen schlürfen.​Wir fahren dann sehr zügig nach Owen. Und haben die 20 km bis dorthin
mit den 350 hm innerhalb der ersten 55 Minuten zurückgelegt.
In 73277 Owen treffen wir uns an der Kreuzung B465 (Kirchheimer Straße) mit der Bergstraße. Dies ist von der Autobahn kommend die erste Möglichkeit links rein, nach passieren des OWEN-Ortsschildes. Glaub ich zumindest.
Dortige Zusteiger richten sich bitte darauf ein, daß um 18:30 Uhr weitergefahren wird.​*Streckenverlauf:*

Den genauen Streckenverlauf möchte ich hier nicht posten. Machen wir nie
und es hat sich bewährt. Ist ja auch keine geführte Tour. 

Der un-genau Streckenverlauf sieht dann so aus:
1) wir verlassen innerhalb 10 Minuten die Zivilisation.
2) Aufstieg auf Waldboden.
3) Kurze, steile Rampen auf Waldboden
4) verschaufen
5) Sehr steiler Aufstieg auf Pfad, über 30% ( Manne fährt das)
6) Trailabfahrt- hoffentlich ist es trocken...
7) Trailauffahrt, meistens fahrbar (auch Manne ist mal abgestiegen)
8) Überleitung mit flowigem Waldweg
9) Nett über Bretter
10) Überleitung zur Albkante
11) Breiter steiler Waldweg (Hab ich es bereits erwähnt?: Manne fährt das)
12) Wir brechend die Alb runter
13) Wir fahren die Alb wieder hoch (alle fahren, d.h.: je nach Kondition...)
14) Überleitung auf Teer zum
15) Finale Furioso: Anfangs furchteinflössend, dann immer besser
16) Sanfter, aber nachdrücklicher Aufstieg
17) Wir haben die Wahl: einfach zur Wirtschaft oder, je nach Zeit -> sputet auch unterwegs etwas...
18) Finale Furioso 2: Wild-romantische Abfahrt mit feinen Spitzkehren und high-speed-Finale auf schmalem Wegchen.
19) Einkehr mit Umtrunk
20) Heimfahrt ​Es deutet sich an, daß einige neue Radler kommen:

Das ist schön, freut die FNRer!

*Aber:*
*1-* Die Freitagstouren sind kein Schlotzer. Und kein Kindergeburtstag. 
Man kann sich dabei verletzten. Schwer verletzten. 
Verhaltet euch dementsprechend.​*2-* Die Trails sind wie jene auf der letzten Aka-Forumsausfahrt.
Nur viel öfters technisch schwieriger.​*3-* Schaut, daß Ihr Licht dabei habt. Starkes Licht. Viel Licht. 
Und rechnet damit, daß wir erst nach 23 Uhr wieder in einer Stadt sind.
Wenn einem das Licht ausgeht, bricht dieser sofort ab und fährt nach 
Hause. Dies immer in Begleitung. Diese hat an diesem Abend 
dann "Essen und Getränke frei"​*4-* Nehmt ausreichend Getränke und Nahrung mit. 

*5-* Die FNRer sind unsichtbar.
Wenn die FNRer auf den Trails unterwegs sind, dann kann man dies hinterher am Waldboden nicht erkennen.
Wer mit blockierendem Hinterrad -auch um Spitzkehren- fährt, fährt 
anschließend nach Hause. Und braucht nicht wieder zu kommen.​*6-* Jeder fährt auf eigene Gefahr.​Die Strecke hat ab Owen etwas über 1000 hm bei 35 km,
der Schnitt wird (tief) einstellig. 


Wer jetzt immer noch Lust hat, kann gerne kommen.
Bitte schreibt dies in diesen Thread und kündigt euer Kommen an. 
Oder ´ne PN an mich.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Yetibike (8. März 2011)

wao


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. März 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> *FNR & Friends am 11.3.*
> Wie gewohnt starten wir unseren FNR um 17:30 Uhr in 72585 Riederich / Bäckerei Winter.
> Die Betonung liegt auf _starten_, meine Freunde.
> Gerne kann man früher erscheinen und auch ein lecker Käffchen schlürfen.​Wir fahren dann sehr zügig nach Owen. Und haben die 20 km bis dorthin
> ...




Hallo FNR-ler, 
melde Mich mit Fully, Protektoren und 1750 Lumen zum Nightride an.
Vesperle und Getränke wie immer mit dabei. 

Gruss


----------



## Bube (8. März 2011)

Hallo Edgar,
hallo Bernd,


bei mir ist heute ein Karton eingetroffen.
Ich kann nur sagen: Eure Bemühungen haben sich gelohnt!

Hier 2 Handy-Fotos der schönen FNR-Teamkleidung:









Das ist doch ein HEJAAAA   wert


----------



## Schmolke (9. März 2011)

Hallo Micha,

von welchen Protektoren spricht der Edgar...??? (Hüftring) 

Also bis Freitag...Hejaaa 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## aka (10. März 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> *FNR & Friends am 11.3.*
> ...
> In 73277 Owen treffen wir uns an der Kreuzung B465 (Kirchheimer Straße) mit der Bergstraße. Dies ist von der Autobahn kommend die erste Möglichkeit links rein, nach passieren des OWEN-Ortsschildes. Glaub ich zumindest.
> Dortige Zusteiger richten sich bitte darauf ein, daß um 18:30 Uhr weitergefahren wird.
> ...


Hi Michael,

Falls mir meine Erkältung keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht komme ich gern. 
Ich steige in Owen ein - Einkehren und danach nochmals Radfahren ist mir zu hart.

Gruss, 
 Andi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonibeck (10. März 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> *5-* Die FNRer sind unsichtbar.
> Wenn die FNRer auf den Trails unterwegs sind, dann kann man dies hinterher am Waldboden nicht erkennen.
> Wer mit blockierendem Hinterrad -auch um Spitzkehren- fährt, fährt
> anschließend nach Hause. Und braucht nicht wieder zu kommen.​



Schade, ganz spurlos schaff ich's nie. Obwohl ich kein Freund von blockierenden Hinterrädern bin, kommt's bei mir aufgrund der Vorliebe für hohe Geschwindigkeiten und mangelnder Feinmotorik doch ab und zu vor, dass die ein oder andere Spur über bleibt. Bevor ich allerdings aus Angst vor marginalen (wenn ich da an die ein oder anderen Waldarbeiten denke) Bodenveränderungen langsamer fahre, fahre ich lieber garnicht. Sonst wär ich gern mitgekommen...​


----------



## Bube (10. März 2011)

Hallo Joni,

auf den Wegen, die breit genug für die Waldarbeitsmaschinen sind,
sind mir Deine Spuren wurscht.

Es geht um die sensiblen Trails an der Kante und
von Albtrauf in die Täler.

Es bleibt dir überlassen...


Grüße

Michael


----------



## DJT (10. März 2011)

@aka: hoffentlich klappts, gute Besserung!

@all: Hier ein Film vom Sonntag in Geislingen, die Trails müssten euch teilweise auch bekannt vorkommen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Mbjt-fjo1g"]YouTube        - geislingenrunde zu acht[/nomedia]

Bis morgen ...


----------



## aka (12. März 2011)

War ja ein phänomenaler Nightride gestern! Danke an Bube für die Streckenwahl!
Alleine die letzte Abfahrt 

Ich hoffe ihr seid noch gut heimgekommen (besonders DJT) und habt nicht zu sehr gefroren.


----------



## DJT (12. März 2011)

aka schrieb:


> War ja ein phänomenaler Nightride gestern! Danke an Bube für die Streckenwahl!
> Alleine die letzte Abfahrt



Das kann man wohl sagen!
Ich war dann um 4 Uhr daheim 

@Bube: Was waren's dann bei uns komplett km/hm?


----------



## Bube (12. März 2011)

Hey Hebbe,

waren gestern ab Riederich
1.925 hm 
77 km.

Kleine aber feine Runde 

Hey, ihr ward supi drauf, keine Spuren mehr vom Winterschlaf übrig.


Grüße + auf Wiedersehen.


Michael


----------



## Yetibike (13. März 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hey Hebbe,
> 
> waren gestern ab Riederich
> 1.925 hm
> ...


 
nochmal wao, glaub da muß ich noch üben......
Gruß oli


----------



## Bube (13. März 2011)

Hey Oli,
einfach dienstags wieder auftauchen...den Rest machen die schon


----------



## Yetibike (13. März 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hey Oli,
> einfach dienstags wieder auftauchen...den Rest machen die schon


 
Dienstag,.....erst wieder in vier Wochen und dann wohl eher ne Tour durchs Neckartal


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. März 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> nochmal wao, glaub da muß ich noch üben......
> Gruß oli



Hey Oli, alles nicht so schlimm....  Du weißt ja Du mußt nur die Kurbel etwas in Bewegung halten...den kontakt zum Lenker nicht verlieren....dann klappt das schon..


Auch von meiner Seite danke an den FNR-Guide ...gelungene Streckenwahl ...zum üben sollten wir da aber nochmal hin...es gibt noch ein paar offene steile Baustellen.

Gruss  
Ein Mitradelnder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (15. März 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

Anfang Juli fahren die SAVler in die Pfalz,
zum MTB-Wochenende.
Bestünde Interesse, mich - wie im Jahr zuvor in den Schwarzwald - auf
dem Hinweg zu begleiten?
Wir würden einen Rennrad-FNR machen, um die ca. 175 km
zeitlich zu verkürzen.
Der Rückweg würde per PKW in der selben Nacht erfolgen;
Start würde wieder auf ca. 13:30 Uhr vorgezogen werden.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Schmolke (16. März 2011)

Hejaaaaaaaaa, langsam kommt die Stimme wieder zurück...

...die Tour war einfach der Wahnsinn...


----------



## Bube (16. März 2011)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung,ich weiß nicht wie es dir erging,
aber ich hatte samstags so seltsame Beine 


Übrigens: Wir haben eine Einladung zu einer tollen Tour im Schwarzwald erhalten.
Besprechen wir am nächsten FNR.



Grüße
Michael


----------



## Bube (17. März 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

am Freitag soll es im Tagesverlauf regnen, abends nur bewölkt und
nachts wieder regnen.

Wir werden die Gelegenheit nutzen, und der Einladung
von Günter folgen:
Die Dettinger Freitagsradler fahren um 18 Uhr in deren Heimatstadt ab.
Die halbe Stunde nach unserem Treffzeitpunkt reicht, um bis sexe in Dettingen zu sein.
Wir werden uns diesen Radlern anschließen und die i.d.Regel 1.000 hm mitradeln.

Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (21. März 2011)

Hallo, kränkelnde FNRer,

am Freitag durften wir bei den Dettingern Freitagsradler
an deren Runde teilnehmen.
Boahh ehh, da darfst du alles geben, um dranzubleiben.

Martin und Günter nahmen uns mit auf eine schnelle Runde mit 
steilen Anstiegen und welligen Abschnitten.
Jetzt fühlen wir uns für Rennen fit 


Heyaaa, das hätte unserem Herrn Kiese und dem Herrn Ritzelkarle auch gefallen.


Die Biker ließen es sich nicht nehmen, und so kehrten wir in geselliger Runde noch
zu Pizza und Pasta ein.


DANKE nach Dettingen!



Grüße

Michael

Die FNRer + Friends beim Abflug:


----------



## Bube (21. März 2011)

@Manne: Wie siehts auch mit Malle?


----------



## Bube (22. März 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

Stefan, unser befreundeter FNR-Radler aus Stuttgart,
würde gerne eine Tour mit uns im Nordschwarzwald machen.
Es ist keine geführte Tour! Jeder fährt- wie immer freitags - auf eigene Gefahr!

Stefans Leidenschaft ist wie die unsere: Ohne Hetze die besten Trails geniesen.
2.000 hm bei 65 km, eine Enduro-Tour nähe Bad Wildbad.

Bitte gebt eure Termine an, an jenen welchen Ihr schon etwas früher loskönnt.
Die Abfahrt ab Riederich ist um 13:30 Uhr mit dem FNR-Bussle geplant:

KLICKx Terminfindung



Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Chisum (22. März 2011)

Hab mich auch schon eingetragen. Wir können auch später los, ich hab abends dann nichts mehr vor. Endurotour ist aber vielleicht etwas übertrieben, so wild wirds nicht. Ist nur manchmal etwas holprig.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Mann (22. März 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> @Manne: Wie siehts auch mit Malle?



Gar nicht so schlecht ..... für 1-2 Stunden geht´s schon ....
Habe gerade die Daten auf den Ami geschaufelt....
3 Monate kein richtiges biken mehr.... mal schauen
Die restliche Zeit A´la ETM 
Danach noch 

Grüßle Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (29. März 2011)

Hallo Eddi,

möchte mich auf diesem Weg nochmals für das
-organisierte Malle-Wochenende bedanken !

DANKE + bis 2012 !


Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (29. März 2011)

Hallo FNR,
alle Punkte eintragen...ich glaube der Herr Schmolke fehlt noch.
Am mIttwoch läuft die Frist ab....

Gruss


----------



## Bube (30. März 2011)

ERINNERUNG


Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> 
> Stefan, unser befreundeter FNR-Radler aus Stuttgart,
> würde gerne eine Tour mit uns im Nordschwarzwald machen.
> ...




Bitte den Klick xTerminfindungx auch benutzen!
Die Organisation kann nur angemeldete FNRer berücksichtigen.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (31. März 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

@Manne und 
@ Martin

wie siehts morgen bei Euch aus ?
Kommt Ihr zum Treff?


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Schmolke (1. April 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> 
> @Manne und
> @ Martin
> ...



Hallo Micha,
Manne und ich drehen heute eine kleine Runde im SchönbuchAufbautraining 
Bis dann Martin


----------



## Bube (1. April 2011)

Danke für die Info!

Dann werden sich die verbliebenen FNRer 
heute nocheinmal den Dettingern anschließen.
Es empfiehlt sich leichtes Gerät...


Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (1. April 2011)

oh Mann - wieder so ne' Speedtour...???
dann müssen die aber ein paar flowige Trails mitfahren...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (1. April 2011)

Hallo,
bin 17.30 am Start, bin aber noch nicht sicher ob ich die Speedtour mit radel.

Gruss bis später


----------



## Bube (6. April 2011)

Jemand Lust auf einen Rennrad-FNR ?
z.Bsp: Wimpfener Höhle o.ä...


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (7. April 2011)

Rennrad FNR.....Wetter soll ja gut sein.....ich wär dabei......

Gruss


----------



## Bube (8. April 2011)

Sodele, heute RR-FNR:

Tour steht:

- 1700 hm, 140 km, soll einmal eine Tagestour der Krone-Radsportwoche geben.

Bin vieles noch nicht gefahren und hoffe, daß der Schiebeanteil gegen 0 geht....


Grüße

Micha


----------



## Bube (11. April 2011)

Hallo Edgar,

hab mal die Rennradtour vom Freitag angeschaut.
So muß Intervall-Training aussehen 

Wie viele Rampen zählst Du ?






.

Die Hammer-Rampe im Neckartal mißt die Software
mit max. 25% aus... bestimmt etwas übertrieben...


Grüße

Michael

P.S.: Da freuen wir uns doch auf die Krone-Radsportwoche


----------



## DJT (12. April 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> hab mal die Rennradtour vom Freitag angeschaut.



Hey Jungs!

Seid ihr jetzt auf die schmalen Reifen umgestiegen?

Wie wär's eigentlich mal mit einem Tuning-Treffen, etwa so:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ay0lM1g8os"]YouTube        - dodokay - Tuning-Club Hasenweiler - SchwÃ¤bisch - Schwaben Menschen Abenteuer[/nomedia]

zu gut .... 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bube (12. April 2011)

Rennrad hat auch seine schönen Seiten...


----------



## Bube (14. April 2011)

Moin Gemeinde,

bis morgen Abend ist kein Regen mehr angesagt.
Die Trails sind dann soweit abgetrocknet, jedoch nicht "furztrocken".
Maximaler Grip also...und das wird auch gut so sein...

Technische Auf-  und Abstiege, Maximalpuls beim Rauf- kaum fallend beim Runter....
Kreuz und quer im Erms-, Arbach- und Echaztal. 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Chisum (14. April 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Technische Auf- und Abstiege, Maximalpuls beim Rauf- kaum fallend beim Runter....
> Kreuz und quer im Erms-, Arbach- und Echaztal.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Das klingt ja -einmal mehr- wieder sehr verlockend, mal abgesehen vom Maximalpuls. Ich komme gerne mit und staune über euren "mittleren Fitnesszustand" .

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (14. April 2011)

Willkommen!


Und, ich weiß nicht, ob der Herr Freud beim Eddi mit im Spiel war.
Der Doc könnte auch mittlerer Fitn*ess*-zustand gesagt haben...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. April 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde,
> 
> bis morgen Abend ist kein Regen mehr angesagt.
> Die Trails sind dann soweit abgetrocknet, jedoch nicht "furztrocken".
> ...





Bin dabei


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (15. April 2011)

na dann "auf zum Trailrocken" - bis später


----------



## Bube (16. April 2011)

Hallo FNRer + Friends,

unser Tourfotograf Rudi hat mir eine Sammlung phänomenaler
FNR-Bilder zukommen lassen.
Das ruft nach einem Dia-Abend...

Als Vorschau sozusagen werde ich in loser Reihenfolge Bilder davon reinstellen.

Gruß

Michael

Anfang:


----------



## mtb_radler (18. April 2011)

Sonnenaufgangs-Rennradtour Karfreitag 2011

An die schönen Eindrücke der Tour von 2009 anknüpfend, würde ich das Oster-Highlight 2011 gerne wiederholen.

Start, Karfreitag 6:30Uhr Sportheim Grafenberg bzw. 6:45 Polizei Metzingen

Die leeren Straßen-, die frühmorgendliche Stimmung-, das herrliche Vogelgezwitschere- und natürlich den wunderschönen Sonnenaufgang -genießend, fahren wir über Eningen auf die Albhochfläche. 

Nach ca. 80 km ist das abschließende Bäckerei-Cafe Frühstück in Neuffen geplant. Pünktlich zum Mittagessen ist jeder daheim.

Die Geschwindigkeit ist den Mitradlern und der Jahreszeit angepasst.

Bei Interesse bitte Rückinfo.

Bilder aus 2009:
https://picasaweb.google.com/FNR.Album/KarfreitagRennrad#5596889611655484818

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Bube (18. April 2011)

Jepp, bin gerne mit dabei!


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (19. April 2011)

mtb_radler schrieb:


> Sonnenaufgangs-Rennradtour Karfreitag 2011
> 
> An die schönen Eindrücke der Tour von 2009 anknüpfend, würde ich das Oster-Highlight 2011 gerne wiederholen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bube (19. April 2011)

ähmmm  Ich mache dann meinen FNR vormittags mit Bernd... abends
kann ich dann nicht mehr....

Bis später

Michael


----------



## mtb_radler (19. April 2011)

Klasse.....!

Um 6:00UHR 14Grad
Um 9:00 Uhr 21Grad........Hammer !



quelle: donnerwetter.de

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (19. April 2011)

FNR am 22.04.  Karfreitag  !!!,
wie schon angesprochen findet am Freitag eine FNR Ausfahrt statt.
Wo und wohin ist noch nicht bekannt, kommt auf die Teilnehmer an.

Wenn jemand interesse hat melden...........
Abfahrt und Treffpunkt wie immer...........
Kneipe für Einkehr muss noch ausfindig gemacht werden....Vorschläge 


Gruss


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (28. April 2011)

Hey - was geht??? Donnerstag abend und noch kein Mucks wegen FNR!!??
da wird emmer gschtichlt: guck halt nei, no woescht was Freitags goht...))
Grüßle Rudi und bis Fr. 17:30   - äh - muss später noch zum Geburtstag nach Eningen........


----------



## Bube (29. April 2011)

Ja ja, Rudi und die Kindergeburtstage...

Werden heute nach Münsingen radeln. Muß dort ein Paket abgeben.

Da bietet sich eine Runde auf der Bundesliga-Strecke inkl. Steilhang und "Motodrom" an.


Bis später 

Micha


----------



## Bube (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo Radler,

diese Woche werden wir beim FNR ganz entspannt auf dem 
Nordrandweg die Woche beschließen.
Links und rechts des Lenninger Tales.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (6. Mai 2011)

Einen Hinweis von unserem "Mehr Kabel hat keiner"-Teammitglied,
mit Anregung, dort heute vorbeizuschauen, beim Bergzeitfahren in Tübingen:

http://www.rvpfeil-tuebingen.de/


Bitte um Stellungnahme, ob Teilnahme erwünscht ist.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (6. Mai 2011)

Für alles bereit......
Mit dem MTB oder dem Renner ? .......

Wobei Gelände hätte sicherlich auchg seinen Reiz....alles ziemlich trocken 

Gruss ein Mitradelnder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

wer möchte am Freitag am FNR teilnehmen?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (12. Mai 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> 
> wer möchte am Freitag am FNR teilnehmen?
> 
> ...




Bin Dabei.....

gruss edgar


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (12. Mai 2011)

ich bin auch dabei - kein Geburtstag angesagt...


----------



## Bube (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo Chisum,

könntest Du deine kommende Tour etwas 
genauer spezifizieren?

Treff...Höhe...km...


Danke

Ich freu mich drauf!!


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Chisum (14. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich schick euch noch die Tourdaten, gib mir doch bitte deine mail per PM. Ca. 60 km und 1800 HM. Leider hatte ich ein paar Probleme wegen eines verrenkten Wirbels, ich würde daher gerne auf den 27.5. verschieben, auch wenn da nicht alle von euch Zeit hatten. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt das einrichten.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. Mai 2011)

Chisum schrieb:


> Ja, ich schick euch noch die Tourdaten, gib mir doch bitte deine mail per PM. Ca. 60 km und 1800 HM. Leider hatte ich ein paar Probleme wegen eines verrenkten Wirbels, ich würde daher gerne auf den 27.5. verschieben, auch wenn da nicht alle von euch Zeit hatten. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt das einrichten.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan




Ich bin an beiden Terminen verfügbar, wenn sich an meiner Gesundheit nichts verändert. 
Dir natürlich gute Besserung...vielleicht klappts ja doch bis am Freitag...

Gruss Eddi der Bersteiger
(Ochsensteig Bezwinger am Stück....13.05.2011) :kotz:


Micha wie wars in der Radsportwoche ?


----------



## Bube (16. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung von den FNRern!

Termin wird geprüft, email-adresse per pn.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bube (16. Mai 2011)

Habe heute meine USB-Stick-Maschine angeworfen:

*Für Eddi:*
Bilder Malle 2010
Bilder Malle 2011
FNR-Bilder von Rudi ab 01-10

*Für Manne:*
Bilder Malle 2011
FNR-Bilder von Rudi ab 01-10


*Für Rudi:*
Bilder Malle 2011
FNR-Bilder von Rudi ab 01-10 (war schon druaf )

Feht was? Sonst sind die Sticks fertig.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Bube (17. Mai 2011)

*Antrag*

Leider ist bei mir der 27.5. für den Schwarzwald-FNR nicht mehr möglich.
Ich beantrage hiermit förmlich, fristgerecht, schriftlich
und ganz arg herzlich eine Verschiebung und Neu-Anberaumung 
eines neuen Termins.
Stefan, könntest Du bitte neue, bei Dir passende Termine 
vorschlagen?
Ich wäre Dir sehr verbunden!


Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## Chisum (17. Mai 2011)

Der Antrag wird natürlich hiermit bewilligt. Anbieten könnte ich jetzt mal 10.06. oder 17.06. Kann aber nicht doodeln, zumindest keinen Doodle-Plan starten. Kannst du den mal einrichten?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (18. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs,

man(n) kann sich für die FNR-Schwarzwald-Tour / 2.Anlauf
anmelden:

http://doodle.com/wse886znta7td27w

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Bube (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

heute soll das Wetter gegen abends etwas unbeständig werden.
Wir werden uns deshalb wahrscheinlich nicht in andere Bundesländer 
vorwagen, sondern die schwäbischen schmalen Wegchen pflegen.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (20. Mai 2011)

...und das Regenhäubchen nicht vergessen...

bis später

Rudi


----------



## Bube (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Eddi,

könntest du am Freitag den FNR machen ?


Grüße
Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. Mai 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo Eddi,
> 
> könntest du am Freitag den FNR machen ?
> 
> ...




Mach ich !!!!!


----------



## Bube (30. Mai 2011)

Danke @Eddi für die schöne FNR-Tour! 
Ganz trocken war es ja anscheinend nicht, dafür schön romantisch
auf dem Jägersitz, als Regenunterschlupf


----------



## Bube (30. Mai 2011)

@alle: Gibt es am Vatertag eine (RR-)Tour?
@mtb-Radler: Gerne auch wieder eine Bernd-Frühaufsteher_bis_mittag_zurück_Runde?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (30. Mai 2011)

Rennrad gerne aber nur bis ca. 11.00

Gruß Edgar


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (30. Mai 2011)

Zum Renner:  Vielleicht gleich eine Sunrisetour  ?  


Gruss Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo FNR-LER,
nach letzjähriger Rennradtour an den Bodensee und zurück....ca. 260KM und Höhe weiß ich nicht mehr...glaube ca. 2,5 Km ist es wieder soweit.....am 17.06.2011 alternativ der 24.06.2011 Abfahrt ca. 13.00 am üblichen Treffpunkt geht es wieder los.

Angestrebt werden min. 300 Km (333Km)...Strecke führt wieder über die Alb runter an den Bodensee und nach einem kleinen Radimbiss direkt am See wieder zurück an den Startpunkt. Höhe wird wieder ähnlich sein wie letztes Jahr.

Außerdem mit Tagesgepäck und doppeltem Rücklicht.

Wenn jemand interesse hat Rechtzeitig melden.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (30. Mai 2011)

x rechtzeitig meld x


Dann ist wohl auch der Schwarzwald-Termin fest:

AM 10.6.  Murgtal-Tour mit Stefan

Und 17.6. (Eddi, hattest Du da nicht etwas vor...) Bodensee.

ACHTUNG: Jeweils unübliche Abfahrtszeiten!


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Chisum (30. Mai 2011)

10.6. geht von mir aus klar für Schwarzwald, obwohl die Doodleliste dieses mal recht kurz ist. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja noch ein paar FNR'ler begeistern, aber ich fahre auch gerne mit den bisher gemeldeten.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## mtb_radler (31. Mai 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> @alle: Gibt es am Vatertag eine (RR-)Tour?
> @mtb-Radler: Gerne auch wieder eine Bernd-Frühaufsteher_bis_mittag_zurück_Runde?
> 
> l



 hätte was !!

Mach am Papatag  schon seit Jahren mit unserem ortsansässigen Bikehändler eine Vormittags-Schönbuchtour mit abschießendem Stop beim Bemflinger Waldfest.

...Mitfahrer ??

Eine Frühaufstehertour könnte auch auf Fronleichnahm 23.06 geplant werden.

bis später...


----------



## Bube (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

diesen Freitag steht dieses an:

*FNR Murg- und Rheintalblick / nähe Bad Wildbad
*(Keine geführte Tour!, Mitradeln auf eigene Gefahr)

Verblockte Trails des Nordschwarzwaldes / Enduro-Tour.
Ca. 65 km mit 2.000 hm.
Abfahrt: ca. 13:30 Uhr mit PKW
Tourstart wäre Hohlohturm bei Kaltenbronn

Bis jetzt fahren mit dem FNR-Tourbus 5 FNR zum Treffpunkt, 
ein weiterer kommt u.U. separat dorthin.
Weitere Radler sind bei dieser Tour ausschließlich nach Rücksprache möglich. Zumindest ein absolvierter FNR ist dabei Pflicht.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (7. Juni 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> 
> diesen Freitag steht dieses an:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo Stefan,

hab grad mal die Strecke für morgen angeschaut.
Und nochmal angeschaut.... und nochmal.....nochmal  

Spitzkehren bis zum 


Bist du sicher, daß wir da heile runterkommen ?  
Muss ich vorher bestimmte Angelegenheiten besser noch regeln?


Liebe Grüße und bis dann,

morgen, Freitag, um 15:30 Uhr am per mail vereinbarten Treffpunkt.
Dazu Abfahrt des FNR-Bussle: 13:30 Uhr beim Bäcker


Michael   .....derimmernochstaunende...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. Juni 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> hab grad mal die Strecke für morgen angeschaut.
> Und nochmal angeschaut.... und nochmal.....nochmal
> ...




Hallo FNR-Ler
Ich packe mal vorsichtshalber meine Protektoren ein....Auflage meiner Versicherung 


Gruss bis später


----------



## Bube (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo Stefan,


vielen Dank für die tolle, tolle Tour 

Daß wir alle ohne größere Verletzungen überlebt haben, 
hat mich zwar sehr gewundert, aber auch gefreut 

Die Strecke hast du toll gewählt, und trotz der unerlaubten
Pausen blieben wir voll im Zeitplan. 
Anfangs, als es gleich über diese junge Felsen ging, vermißte ich 
meine Bügelmaschine.
Als es über die größeren Geschwister der Felsen ging, vermißte ich es schmerzlich 
Die späteren flowigen Trails waren dann super spaßig und
bei den 2.000 hm bergauf vermißte ich den Hobel gar nicht 

Hey Stefan, DANKE


----------



## Chisum (11. Juni 2011)

Ich danke euch, vor allem für eure Begeisterung. Die ist wirklich ansteckend. Es war mir ein -großes- Vergnügen. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour bei euch.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## camper69 (14. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,
wollte mich auch noch einmal für die schöne Tour bedanken, die ich mit euch fahren durfte...und nehme gerne das Angebot an, bei euch mal ne Spitzkehrenausfahrt mit zu machen..

BikeOn

Matthias


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Schwarzwaldradler,
auch von meiner Seite aus vielen Dank an Dich Stefan für die schöne Tour.....seit der Holperstrecke funktioniert auch meine Federgabel wieder...jetzt kann ich mir den Service sparen 

Tour: 
Wetter: 
Mitfahrer: 
Essen: 

Na dann bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt...... Spitzkehren


Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (16. Juni 2011)

*FNR-300*

@Eddi: Bitte Entscheidung bzgl. morgen durchgeben. Danke


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (16. Juni 2011)

Andi und ich fahren um 12:30 im IG West los - Treffpunkt Metzingen oder Urach oder
Riederich?


----------



## Bube (16. Juni 2011)

Überbringe Meldung vom* FNR 300 *Organisator:
Tour verlegt x morgen normaler FNR x Treff 17:30 Uhr wie gewohnt beim Bäcker

Grüße von Eddi

Micha


----------



## Bube (17. Juni 2011)

Heute *FNR-Leuchtfeuer-Tour*,

bekanntermaßen war unser Albtrauf vor einiger Zeit Steilküste.
Zeugen davon sind die unzähligen Leuchtfeuer, welche zur 
Erinnerung an die unzähligen gestrandeten Seefahrer auch heute noch angezündet werden.
Z.B. auf dem Jusi und in Glems finden diese traditionellen Feiern
heute Nacht statt.

Die FNRer werden auf der heutigen Expedition 
solche Leuchtfeuer zählen:
Vom Albtrauf hinter Neidlingen (Boßler, Reussenstein &Co.) werden wir den kompletten
dortigen Albtrauf unter die Stollenreifen nehmen. Ausschau halten 
werden wir von Burgen und Ruinen, die weithin leuchtenden Brauchtums-Lichterscheinungen zählend, um 
unseren Kindern und Enkelkindern davon an den heimischen Lagerfeiern 
zu berichten.

In der Gegend weilten wir bereits, als unser MTB-Radler 
noch an den zahlreichen Touren teilnahm und wir 
an naggischen Auto-Insassen vorbeiradelten. 
Wir gegenken seiner und hoffen auf baldige Rückkehr!

Grüße

Michael


Anregung: FNR-300 am kommenden Freitag-Brückentag, Start 7 Uhr in der früh - Bitte prüfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (17. Juni 2011)

das wird ja ne' richtige Romantik-Tour mit einem Poeten als Guide...


----------



## tretentreten (19. Juni 2011)

"Betreff Anregung FNR300"
Bin dabei sollte aber bis  Mi. wissen ob gefahren wird


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. Juni 2011)

*FNR 300*
Also nach einer Woche Terminverschiebung wird der FNR 300 am Freitag der 24.06 durchgezogen.

Abfahrt: 7.00 in Riederich beim Bäcker Winter
Kilometer: 300 Km und ein bischen mehr
Höhe: ca. 3 Km
Strecke führt über Urach ins Lautertal...Zwiefalten....Ravensburg....Friedrichshafen...Meersburg...und wieder über die Alb nach Hause.
Geplante Heimkehr zum Einkehren 21.00-22.00
Wegen Nahrungsaufnahme unterwegs....kurze Stops sind in Hayingen, Ravensburg, Mittagessen in Meersburg, den Rest schau mer mal. Also Getränke am Bike und ein paar Riegel in der Tasche oder was jeder sonst noch braucht.

Voraussetzung zum mitfahren: fahrtüchtige Rennräder (Ersatzschlauch), Licht vorne und hinten, gute Laune und Sitzfleisch 

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (22. Juni 2011)

na denn bis Freitag 7:00 beim Beck
hab' mir übrigens letzten Freitag bei meinem "sterbenden Schwan auf dem Trail"
einen Kapselriss mit Bänderzerrung und Sehnenzerrung zugezogen (z'langsam gfahra...) - hab' heute aber die Freigabe vom Doc erhalten ("mit ma richtiga Tapeverband geht des scho...)


----------



## Bube (22. Juni 2011)

Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> ... hab' heute aber die Freigabe vom Doc erhalten..



Warum sah man(n) dich dann gestern schon wieder Rennradeln?
Du schlimmer Du!


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (22. Juni 2011)

ich muss ja probieren, ob das geht!!! und mit einer erweiterten Runde ins Gschäft
und dem Wissen, dass es wohl geht, schafft sich's natürlich leichter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(und vor allem schneller...)


----------



## Volle the Guide (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
find ich von den FNR eine prima Sache mit der langen Tour! Wieviele fitte Treter werden denn dabei sein??


Und passt mir ja auf Ich.finde.euch
 auf. Denn auch wenn er hier....


Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> ich muss ja probieren, ob das geht!!!


wohl erfolgreich war , ist mit einem....


Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> Kapselriss mit Bänderzerrung und Sehnenzerrung


auf einer so langen Tour sicher nicht zu spaßen.

Und es wäre schade, ihn nochmals (nicht aus Ausdauerschwäche heraus) als....


Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> "sterbenden Schwan"


zu erleben. 

Wünsch Euch auf alle Fälle viel Spaß und wer weiß, vielleicht klappt's bei mir mal, da einfach auch dabei zu sein.

Grüße, Volker


----------



## Bube (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo Volker,

als Ex-Meschugger lade ich Dich herzlich ein, mitzufahren!

Gerne auch morgen, 7 Uhr in der früh, am üblichen Treffpunkt.

Aber Achtung: Wir haben noch jeden wieder mit heimgebracht.
Mitfahren heißt: Bis zum bitteren Ende. Oder: Auch als Sterbender Schwan...


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (23. Juni 2011)

ich nehme mal ein Abschleppseil mit hahaha
äh - bis grad hat's noch gepisst - aber von Tübingen her kommt's jetzt heller/Sonne!
Das scheint wohl das Wetter von morgen zu sein
hejaaaaaaaa - bis morgen früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (27. Juni 2011)

*FNR 300* 

Hallo an alle Teilnehmer, da am Freitag doch 5 Starter bei zunächst nicht allzu rosigen aussichten am Start waren ging es dann auch fast pünklich um 7.10 los. Am Ende waren es dann doch 324 Km und 2300 Höhe. Das Wetter hat sich während der Tour ständig verbessert und die Biker wurden mit jedem Kilometer stärker und schneller. So kam es dann auch das von Anfangschnitt 28, der Endschnitt bei über 30 lag.

Danke fürs Mitradeln 

Jetzt noch eines.....wer hat nach dieser Rundfahrt noch Lust die 500+ anzugehen. Direkt an den Gardasee  Wer interesse hat mal melden....dann können wir über einen evtl. Termin reden.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (27. Juni 2011)

Ähhmmm:  Meldung ...




Ja dann sag ich mal DANKE @Eddi für die

*FNR 300*

Geworden sind es 324 km, 2.300 hm und ein 30er Schnitt.

Alle waren am Ende noch fit wie Turnschuh 
Aber meine Beine am nächsten morgen, 
als das Adrenalin abgebaut war... 

Es ist vollbracht:




.
Unterwegs:
.



.
Hatten wir unterwegs:
.


----------



## aka (27. Juni 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Geworden sind es 324 km, 2.300 hm und ein 30er Schnitt.
> 
> Alle waren am Ende noch fit wie Turnschuh
> Aber meine Beine am nächsten morgen,
> als das Adrenalin abgebaut war...



Respekt!

Kleiner Hinweis: naechstes Wochenende findet in der Schweiz eine passende Tour fuer euch statt:
http://www.radmarathon.ch/frames_d/index.html

Wer das schafft darf z.B. an den Touren Paris - Brest - Paris oder halt beim RAAM teilnehmen.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (27. Juni 2011)

*FNR -500-*,
zur Info an die FNR 500, es gibt 2 Varianten die man sinvoll fahren könnte, da es ja zweifler gab ob es zum Lago di Garda 500 km oder mehr sind.

Variante 1:  491KM und ca. 2800 Höhe, Pässe wären Fernpass, Brennerpass, bei der Variante müssten wir noch einen kleinen Umweg machen damit es reicht, möglich wären bei dieser Variante auch noch 156 mal in Torbole um den Kreisverkehr dann würde es auch passen

Variante 2:  522Km und ca. 6500 Höhe, Pässe wären, Oberjoch, Hantennjoch, Timmelsjoch

Das ganze würde folgendermaßen laufen:
Abfahrt Riederich um 12.00.....Ankunft Torbole oder Riva 12.00 pünklich zum Baden Mittagessen und wieder Baden. Ausnahmsweise mit Versorgungsfahrzeug wenn wir einen Fahrer finden. Dann wieder nach Hause oder auch kurz übernachten und das ganze wieder zurü........

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Juni 2011)

Ihr habt echt einen an der Klatsche,im positiven Sinne!


----------



## Bube (28. Juni 2011)

Moin FNRer,

für Freitag steht die Rennrad-Fahrt in den Pfälzer Wald an.

Start: 13:30 Uhr beim Bäcker/Riederich
Ankunft: 21 Uhr am Ziel
Weiterer Verlauf: Abendessen bei befreundeten Radsportlern, Heimfahrt mit PKW

Laut Streckenvorschlag von Herwig (Danke an dieser Stelle) 
sind dies Rennradstrecke:
a) 190 km bei 1300 hm oder
b) 165 km bei 905 hm.
Wettertechnisch: Bis jetzt optimale 21°C, leicht bewölkt.

Schönerweise können wir a) oder b) nach 3/4 der Strecke entscheiden.
Und schönerweise ist eine Fährfahrt über den Rhein dabei! 

Favorisiert wird natürlich a).

Um die Rückfahrgelegenheit zu organisieren, bräuchte
ich Meldungen, wer mitradelt, schönerweise  bis Mittwoch.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. Juni 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Moin FNRer,
> 
> für Freitag steht die Rennrad-Fahrt in den Pfälzer Wald an.
> 
> ...




Ich bin dabei......aber es wird knapp da ich erst am Freitag von Düsseldorf zurück komme

Gruss Edgar


----------



## britta-ox (28. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ihr habt echt einen an der Klatsche,im positiven Sinne!


Das hast du aber nicht erst jetzt gemerkt ;-)

@Bube: Wenn ich euch einen Tipp geben darf, würd ich euch ans Herz legen, für euer "Ausflügle" das MTB zu nehmen. Komme gerade aus der Pflaz zurück und es wimmelt dort von herrlichen, flowigen Trails. Die zu ignorieren wird euch nicht leicht fallen!

LG und viel Spaß!

Britta


----------



## Bube (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo britta!

Klaro:   Pfalz=MTB-Land.


Unsere befreundete Radsportgruppe veranstaltet dort 
ein MTB-Wochenende. Wir haben die Gelegenheit, die MTBs 
dort in den Autos mit anreisen zu lassen.
Nicht nehmen lassen wir uns die Anreise per Rad,
in diesem Falle Rennrad.
Wie gesagt, nur die Anreise per Renner.

Ach ja, für die Trails dort wurden lokale DIMB-Guides angeheuert 


War schön, von Dir zu lesen!


Grüße

Micha


----------



## britta-ox (28. Juni 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, nur die Anreise per Renner.
> 
> Ach ja, für die Trails dort wurden lokale DIMB-Guides angeheuert


Aah, das ist ja cool... Anreise mit Rad, dann den Gaul wechseln und sich von Ortskundigen die schönsten Trails zeigen lassen, besser gehts ja fast nicht

Wenn ich an die netten, kleinen Ortschaften, das leckere Essen und die fairen Preise denk, 
...kann ich nur hoffen, dass du dein Garmin mitnimmst



Viel Spaß dann dir und deinen Jungs!

LG Britta


----------



## tretentreten (28. Juni 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Moin FNRer,
> 
> für Freitag steht die Rennrad-Fahrt in den Pfälzer Wald an.
> 
> ...




Radle auch mit


----------



## Bube (29. Juni 2011)

Wir haben damit eine sehr schnelle Truppe beisammen:

1) Eddi, the machine
2) Andi, wieder on top
3) Rudi, Tortouren-Fotograf
4) Micha, fährt gerne Windschatten

@Rudi: Ihr würdet zu 3. wieder mit dem Automobil zurückfahren.
            PKW oder Bussle ? Bis wann würdest Du das KFZ am Donnerstag abends vorbeibringen?


Grüße

Micha


----------



## Bube (29. Juni 2011)

Sodele, Planung fast fertig:

Start: Freitag, 1. Juli, 13:30 Uhr beim Bäcker
Strecke: Riederich-Pliezi-Holzgerlingen-Würmtal-Karlsruhe-
             Mörsch auf die Rheinfähre um 18:15 Uhr. (Km 110) 

 Dann Entscheidung: 

a) noch 70 km - 720 hm (bevorzugt)
    gesamt dann 160 km, 1.000 hm,  oder
b) noch 50 km - 200 hm.
    gesamt dann 180 km, 1.500 hm
Ziel: St. Martin 
Zielankunftszeit: Zum Abendessen mit/bei befreundeten Radlern
Gepäcktransport: Ebensolches zu eben diesem Zweck kann bei mir bis Donnerstag abgegeben werden.
Rückkehr Heimat: wie immer gegen 1:30 Uhr, u.U. früher.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Achtung: 
Höchster Punkt bis zur Rheinfähre liegt im Schönbuch (505 hm), dann fast nur noch fallend.
Die 1. längere Rast deshalb erst im Anschluß an das Würm-Tal. Dies endet bei
Pforzheim, km 65. Meinen Berechnungen zufolge dürfte der Schnitt bis dorthin bei 32 kmh liegen. Ihr braucht euch nicht zu schonen, es kommen kaum Aufstiege, auf dieser Tour!
Dann weitere ebene 50 km bis zur Rheinfähre, hier wieder Päuschen.
Sollten wir bis zur Rheinfähre mindestens einen Schnitt von zwei dreien hintereinander haben (vor dem Komma), dann geht die erste Getränkerunde am Ziel auf mich.​----------------------------------------------------------------------

Noch Fragen?

@Rudi: Siehe weiter oben wg. KFZ.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (29. Juni 2011)

Hey Micha,

ich bringe das Fahrzeug Do. abend so ca. 19 Uhr zu Dir - ok?

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Bube (30. Juni 2011)

@Rudi: perfekt, dann kann ich Dir am PC die Strecke vorstellen.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Pfalzradler,

Georg würde sich gerne im Würmtal einklinken und mitfahren - nachdem er letzten Donnerstag alleine die 300km RR geknackt hat (auch Bodensee und zurück!) können
wir ihn sicher zum Windschattenfahren einladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Rudi
ich habs mir angeschaut
mein Vorschlag wäre
wir treffen uns in Würm an der Strasse die durchs Würmtal führt um 15.45 Würm liegt ca 4 km vor Pforzheim würde sich warscheinlich gut für eure erste längere Rast eignen.
Auf der Rückfahrt steige ich Autobahnabfahrt Heimsheim aus.
Ihr solltet sicherstellen, das Ihr einen Platz für Bike u. mich freihabt gruß georg

Hi Micha - könnte das so klappen? hat Georg richtig gerechnet oder sind wir schneller?
Gruß Rudi


----------



## Bube (1. Juli 2011)

Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> ...in Würm an der Strasse die durchs Würmtal führt um 15.45 Würm ......
> Hi Micha - könnte das so klappen? hat Georg richtig gerechnet oder sind wir schneller?
> Gruß Rudi



Moin Rudi + Georg,

wenn ihr euch nicht schont, muß er nicht warten... 
Die Chancen auf das 1. Freibier in St. Martin stehen jedenfalls dann ganz gut 

Fahrplan:

Abfahrt Riederich: 13:30 Uhr, Michael, Edgar, Rudi
Zustieg Gniebel, Ortsende, bei km 8: 13:47 Uhr, Andi
Zustieg Würm, im Ort, bei km 67: 15:40 Uhr, Georg
Zug dann komplett mit 5 Radlern, welche alle innerhalb der letzten Wochen
mindestens 300 km am Stück geradelt sind...  HEYAAAAA
Wie das wohl wird 
.
.
.


Grüße
Michael


----------



## Chisum (1. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir Reschpekkt für eure Kilometerleistungen, da wird ja jeder Trucker neidisch. Ich wünsche euch auch viel Spaß für die heutige Tour. Fände es aber -aus reinem Eigeninteresse  - auch gut, wenn ihr euch mal wieder auf eure MTB-Wurzeln besinnt. Vielleicht schon nächsten Freitag? Ich bin gespannt.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## camper69 (1. Juli 2011)

Moinsen,
auch von mir als Alb-Extrem Rennradler meine Hochachtung vor dem, was ihr da derzeit abreitet...man möchte vermuten, dass es gerade für jeden gefahrenen Kilometer Rabattpunkte bei eurem heimischem Bierzapfer gibt, die ihr dann anschließend einlösen werdet....

Auch ich schaue gespannt auf eines der kommenden Wochenenden, um euch vielleicht auf einer eurer Freitagsausfahrt mal wieder begleiten zu dürfen...

Nen schönes Wochenende

Matthias


----------



## Bube (1. Juli 2011)

WIR sind die glücklichen!
Es freut uns, daß IHR 2 freitags wieder mitkommen wollt.

Intern besprechen wir dies auf der heutigen RR-Tour.
Melde mich Montag. Aber gerne mal kommenden Freitag 
freihalten zur 
*FNR Zicke-Zacke-Tour*
Aufstieg: im Zick-Zack
Abstieg: viele Zicke-Zacke
Höhenprofil: Zicke-Zacke-Hühnerkacke 

Schönes WE!

Micha


----------



## tretentreten (2. Juli 2011)

Wieder mal nette Ausfahrt
die RTF's hatten schon immer ihr eigenes Flair


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (5. Juli 2011)

*FNR-500......* Orbea Heja.....

Terminvorschlag wäre der 22. - 23.07 oder (24.07).

Genaueres müßte wenn interesse besteht noch besprechen.

Abfahrt wäre der 22.07 um ca. 12.00......
Ankunft zum Baden und Mittagessen am 23.07  um vor 12.00......

Wie wir nachhause kommen mit Zug (Begleitfahrzeug) oder ähnlichem weiß ich noch nicht...dies wird dann noch besprochen.


Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (6. Juli 2011)

Canceled



Bube schrieb:


> ...*FNR Zicke-Zacke-Tour*...




Hallo Stefan und Matthias,

obige Tour wird vorerst abgesagt.

Ich selbst habe von den vergangenen Touren am Wochenende immer 
noch schwere Beine und
Eddi muß sein bergtaugliches MTB renovieren.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich diesen Freitag pausieren
und mal wieder alte Freundschaften bei Balingen pflegen.


Liebe Grüße

und bis dann.


Michael


----------



## Volle the Guide (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo FNR,
was erblicken meine Augen gerade hier? 
Etwas provokant muss ich jetzt aber fragen: Ihr wisst schon, dass es sich "nur" um ein Zwei-Stunden-Rennen handelt?
...... - Ah - kapiert.....
Ihr baut das Rennen in Eure Wochenend-Ultra-KM-Tour  mit ein und finanziert mit dem Preisgeld, das Euch ja jetzt schon sicher ist, den anschließenden Verpflegungsstopp.

Wie dem auch sei - Ich jedenfalls freu mich drauf, Euch an dem Abend mal in Action bewundern zu können, auch wenn für die übrigen TN (vielleicht komm' ich auch mit Teampartner) nur Holzmedaillen übrig bleiben werden. 
Grüße, Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (7. Juli 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Canceled
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pausieren  !!!!!!!

Hallo FNR,
ich werde am Freitag wie üblich am Start sein. Nur wird wegen den schweren Beinen und einem Geburtstag meine Tour geben 20.30-21.00 zu Ende sein.
Wenn sich also jemand anschließen möchte muss er halt mit einer kleinen lockeren Tour zufrieden sein.
Was evtl. je nach Wetter noch passieren könnte das ich den FNR- Nachwuchs mitbringe und eine Haustrailtour mache.


Gruss
Edgar


----------



## Bube (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Volle,

die Strecke ist viel zu kurz, als daß wir überhaupt in Schwung kommen...


Wir sind ganz gemütlich Biker, welche halt 
auch mal länger für eine Freitag-Abend-Runde brauchen.

Wäre schön, mit dir das Abschluß-Weizen anklingen zu lassen.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo FNR-Radler,
heute bin ich bei 'nem 50-er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - da kann ich nicht später kommen!!
ich würde aber über Riederich/Bäcker heimradeln - aber da ist ja heute vielleicht
gar niemand???
Morgen Albstadtbikemarathon - fährt da einer mit, den ich kenne?

Grüße
Rudi


----------



## Bube (14. Juli 2011)

Halle FNRer,

morgen würden wir auf Wunsch unseres Eddi
die Blaubeuren-Runde fahren.
120 schnelle MTB-Kilometer, ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (14. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei! Schnelle km sind wir ja gewohnt 

bis morgen

Rudi


----------



## Bube (15. Juli 2011)

Beantrage.Heimweghilfe schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Alder,
> 
> falls ihr morgen zwischen 23und 24 Uhr an der XXXhütte vorbeikommt würd ich mit euch heimradeln.
> Biete im Gegenzug n' Schnitzel mit Bier
> ...




Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (15. Juli 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Halle FNRer,
> 
> morgen würden wir auf Wunsch unseres Eddi
> die Blaubeuren-Runde fahren.
> ...




 bin ebenfalls mit am Start......

Gruss bis später


----------



## Bube (22. Juli 2011)

Und, auf was habt Ihr LUST ?

Was kann mit der nächtlichen Fleischvernichtung (Danke @Kiese)
vom vergangenen Freitag mithalten ?

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (22. Juli 2011)

Es gibt doch da ein paar Lokalitäten, wo's Riesenschnitzel gibt
und ich kenne welche, die nix dagegen hätten

bis später

Rudi


----------



## Bube (22. Juli 2011)

Liebe Gemeinde,

unser oberster Schnitzelvernichter radelt heute eher nicht.
Er meldet sich später.

Ich selbst werde heute saunieren.
Wie gehabt wieder in Böblingen, es hat mir dort sehr gefallen.

Mit-Saunierer gerne gesehen; bitte anrufen zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft bzw. hier posten.


Grüße

Micha


----------



## Bube (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

am Freitag ist der Treff nicht wie gewohnt.

Der dieswöchige FNR findet in Mehrstetten beim dortigen Sauheldcup statt.

Genaue Abfahrtszeiten u. u. U. Fahrgemeinschaften werden noch unter den Teilnehmern vereinbart.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (11. August 2011)

Hey FNR-ler!!!
seid ihr alle im Urlaub
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



geht morgen was? Ich will faaaaaaaaahrn!!!!

Grüße
Rudi


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. August 2011)

FNR- Freitagsausfahrt,
an alle FNR-Rider und Wiedereinsteiger 
Am Freitag könnte das Wetter mal wieder mitspielen und wir könnten einige male rauf und runter.
Was genau weiß ich noch nicht...aber Wolfsfelsen....Alter Naireg...Gelberfels und zum Schluß noch der Jusi....dann müßte es jedem reichen.
Einkehr schau mer mal wo mer landet.

Bitte um kurze Info wer pünklich am Treffpunkt erscheint.


Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (19. August 2011)

Hallo Eddi,

leider bin noch einige Wochen ausser Gefecht.

Aber mit Freude habe ich Deine Malle-Infos gelesen 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (19. August 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo Eddi,
> 
> leider bin noch einige Wochen ausser Gefecht.
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung und bis zum nächsten radeln oder besuch.

Gruss
Edgar


----------



## Yetibike (25. August 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo Eddi,
> 
> leider bin noch einige Wochen ausser Gefecht.
> 
> ...





Gute Besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (12. September 2011)

Hallo FNR-Biker,
melde mich wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.....

Sind Alle wieder fit ?
Wer ist am Dienstag am Start?
Wer ist am Freitag am Start?

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (12. September 2011)

Hallo Eddi,

bin morgen am Start.

Entweder Tälesbahn oder Regio, ICE noch edda...

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Chisum (15. September 2011)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hallo FNR-Biker,
> melde mich wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.....
> 
> Sind Alle wieder fit ?
> ...


 

Das würde ich auch gern wissen. Habe Freitag Zeit und wäre gerne mal wieder dabei. Aber bitte kein Rennrad .

VG Stefan


----------



## Bube (15. September 2011)

Hallo Edgar,
hallo Stefan,

bin diesen Freitag am Bodensee.

Frühestens in 1 Woche bin ich wieder am FNR-Start.


Eddi fährt bestimmt morgen??


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. September 2011)

Chisum schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch gern wissen. Habe Freitag Zeit und wäre gerne mal wieder dabei. Aber bitte kein Rennrad .
> 
> VG Stefan



Hallo Stefan,
natürlich wird heute geradelt...MTB passt auch....nur hat sich bei mir einer angemeldet um mitzuradeln der im Trail nicht zu fit ist. Deshalb wenn er kommt gibt es eine Tour wo die Ab- und Auffahrten nicht so schwierig sind.
Wenn er je nicht anwesend ist kann ich die Tour dann traillastig umbauen.

Du bist natürlich für beide Touren gerne willkommen.

Zur Fahrzeit, ich dachte so bis gegen 22.30 gibt es eine Einkehr.

Gruss


----------



## Chisum (16. September 2011)

Jop,bin dabei! Bis später.

VG Stefan


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. September 2011)

FNR Ausfahrt,
Grundlagentour für Wiedereinsteiger und Fortgeschittene...Dies Nachricht geht auch bis nach Pliezhausen, Grafenberg und Wannweil...Rübgarten übrigens auch....  Rudi einarmig wird es warscheinlich etwas zu viel....deshalb gute Besserung bis in ca. 4-5 Wochen.

Heute gehts mal wieder nach Tübingen
Zusteigen unterwegs möglich.
Abfahrt Treffpunkt  17.30
Pliezhausen Neckarbrücke  ca. 17.45
Tankstelle K-furt   ca.  18.00
Wer zusteigt sollte eher etwas früher dran und warmgefahren sein..denn es get ohne stop schnell nach Tübingen zum Treffpunkt.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (29. September 2011)

FNR diesen Freitag wieder als Einsteigertürchten.

@Martin: Könntest Du um Wannweil rum was organisieren?
Oder dazustoßen, wenn wir u.U. eh da sind?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Bube (30. September 2011)

http://www.wimp.com/nasasatellite/

Kann auch nachts passieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

heute wieder kleinere Runde angesagt.

Muss morgen bald raus und würde gerne bis 22 Uhr Zuhause sein.


Kennt jemand eine Runde, welchen obigen Anforderungen genügt? 


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (12. Oktober 2011)

Hey FNRer!!
Würde gerne mal ne' Weile mitfahren - vielleicht die ersten 2-3 Stunden.
Vielleicht gibt's 1-2 Aufstiege und Abfahrten wo Ihr die anspruchsvollen Parts
unter die Stollen nehmt und ich die (ähnlich verlaufenden) Chickenway's nehme -
Ihr wisst ja: ICH FINDE EUCH dann...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Grüße   

Rudi


----------



## Bube (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja sischer nehmer mer den Findefux mit 
Gerne sogar! Freu mehr uns.... und machen ein
Panorama-Türchen, in den Pfullinger Bergen.

Es gibt eine Zustiegsgelegenheit um 18:15 Uhr, wie
gehabt am Pfullinger Südbahnhof. Da haben wir uns ja schon
öfters gefunden 
Edgar und ich stoßen auch dort zur Gruppe.

OK?


Mike der Spurlose kommt um 17:30 Uhr in Riederich zum Treff 
und hat die "Überführung" der Gruppe zum Südbahnhof zugesagt.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (14. Oktober 2011)

Hejaaaaahh- ich bin da!!!!
kann zwar nur bis ca. 8e mitfahren (Veranstaltung in Rübi - kann ich
bissle später hin...) aber i freu mi drauf! danach könnt Ihr's ja kracha
lassa...

bis später

"Findefuchs"


----------



## Bube (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

die Wintersaison beginnt:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/


Bitte melden, wer sich motivieren lassen will.



Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

diesen Freitag wäre Wieder-Einsteigen möglich.

Auf Empfehlung meiner Frau werden wir eine
angesagte Kneipe auf den Fildern anlaufen.
Mit so richtig herzigen Mädels 
FNRer sagen JA zur Frauenquote in Wirtschaften!

Gemäß dem Motto: 
Alle Menschen sind intelligent - Ausnahmen haben die Regel... 


Hier ist das Ziel:
http://www.paulaner-le.de/index.php...rie_id=2-10&sub_kategorie_title=Bildergalerie

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (27. Oktober 2011)

Es erfolgte der Eintrag ins Vereinsregister:

KLICKx Winterpokalteam: Die Winterharten



Es kann sich angemeldet werden.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (28. Oktober 2011)

Nach Rücksprache mit Edgar 
und meinen gesundheitlichen Einschränkungen hinsichtlich
der Leistungsfähigkeit würden 
wir heute zu Loretto an die Neckarbrücke nach TÜ radeln.
Es hat uns dort immer sehr gefallen und
die 2 Grundlageneinheiten beim Hin- un Zurück sind 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Oktober 2011)

@Edgar und Michael
fahrt ihr am Montag?
Ich hätte bis 18.00Uhr Zeit für Trails.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi Chris,
soll irgendwie nicht sein...

Hab am Montag Untersuchungen, bin anschließend nicht biketauglich.


Schönes Wochenende.
Micha


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Oktober 2011)

Wird schon noch 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (3. November 2011)

Hallo Jonny und Rudi,

bitte beantragt bitte "zeitnah" die Winterpokal-Mitgliedschaft.
Link siehe Beitrag #1718.

Hallo FNRer,
am Freitag kann ich leider nicht radeln.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (7. November 2011)

Sodele, 
wie es sich gehört... Teamchefele hat zuerst gepunktet


----------



## Bube (11. November 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Es erfolgte der Eintrag ins Vereinsregister:
> 
> KLICKx Winterpokalteam: Die Winterharten
> 
> ...





Bube schrieb:


> Hallo Jonny und Rudi,
> 
> bitte beantragt bitte "zeitnah" die Winterpokal-Mitgliedschaft.
> Link siehe Beitrag #1718.




Sehr geehrter Jürgen W. aus R. 
und
Rudi M. aus P.

*bitte die Teammitgliedschaft beantragen!*


----------



## Bube (11. November 2011)

Zur heutigen Tour gibt es Wünsche 
bzgl. eines Serpentinen-Trainings:

*"Also tretet ein und laßt alle Hoffnung fahren"*

Wir werden in der Glemser Bergregion 
zuerst das nach einem bekannten Buchdrucker 
benannte Steigle _bergauf_ fahren.
Meine Hoffnung wäre, daß Herr Edgar K. aus M.
dabei mehr als die gewohnten 2 der 8 möglichen Kehren schafft...
Dann das benachbarte Steigle runten, wo wir dann alle das Laufen und Tragen üben...
Vom Ride-on-Chris gibt es allerdings ein Video, wo er jenes welches fährt...


Grüße

Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. November 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Zur heutigen Tour gibt es Wünsche
> bzgl. eines Serpentinen-Trainings:
> 
> *"Also tretet ein und laßt alle Hoffnung fahren"*
> ...




Ich bin dabei und werde mich anstrengen, wenn es je nicht klappt wird heute mehrmals geübt...

Gruss bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. November 2011)

Hallo ihr,

dort fahren wir heute so gegen 16.00Uhr hoch. 
Die Anzahl der hochgefahrenen Kehren wird natürlich hier geposted 
Also Edgar streng dich an. 

Beim Bergabserpentinentraining wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß  Wenn Euch die Kehren vor dem Schotterweg schon reichen  dann fahrt doch einfach den "neuen" Trail weiter.
Beschreibung schicke ich an Bube. 
Der Weg könnte ein paar Befahrungen vertragen 

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Zu dem Video ist zu sagen, dass ich die Fehlversuche nicht reingepackt habe, 
da es sonst wohl etwas (hüstel) zu gross zum Hochladen geworden wäre.


----------



## Bube (11. November 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> ...dort fahren wir heute so gegen 16.00Uhr hoch...




"Und führe uns nicht in Versuchung..." die Arbeit so bald niederzulegen



Danke @Chris für die Beschreibung


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. November 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> ... nach einem bekannten Buchdrucker
> benannte Steigle _bergauf_ fahren.



Also dann leg ich mal vor.
Bis auf die letzte Rechtskehre ging heute alles bergauf.

Danach haben wir noch etwas im Uracher und Kohlberger Bereich 
gewildert.  

Die restlichen Serpentinen haben  wir aber auf die Abfahrten verteilt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (12. November 2011)

Wir haben uns dann doch die Zähne an dem Buch ausgebissen:

Es gingen - bis auf ne rechts, in jener welcher der Hinterreifen einfach
nicht genug Gripp auf dem nassen Kalkstein aufbauen wollte - auch alle Kehren.
Wenn auch die Links mehrere Anläufe brauchte, sozusagen im letzten Anlauf.


Spass hat´s gemacht; wir haben alle dazugelernt 

Bergab sind wir dann nicht auf "Gras" gefahren, sondern haben den "
Wolf" besucht.


----------



## Bube (12. November 2011)

Fahre heute mein Töchterchen mit dem FNR-Bus nach Münsingen. Abfahrt 12:15 Uhr / Riederich.
Von dort aus starte ich eine Rennradtour. Bin um 18:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause.
Kurzentschlossene bitte melden.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. November 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Bergab sind wir dann nicht auf "Gras" gefahren ...



Zur Zeit ist es auch fast unmöglich auf was anderem als
Laub zu fahren.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## Volle the Guide (12. November 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> ... Münsingen. .....starte ich eine Rennradtour. Bin um 18:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause.
> Kurzentschlossene bitte melden.


Hallo Michael,
leider nach unserer Tour (auch mit Töchterchen) zu spät gesehen, sonst hätten wir zusammen gehen können.
Aber hab' ich's dann richtig gesehen? Weißer Bus auf dem Weg zu den Pferden - ward das Ihr?
War hier oben ein Traum....
Grüßle, Volker


----------



## Bube (13. November 2011)

Hi Volle,
Bussle ist silber, wo warst Du?
Bin mit dem Renner gewesen...und auf dem Teil der Strecke auf Laichinger Seite war ziemliche Suppe...Aber so konnte ich meine ersten Kilometer auf der Panzerringtrasse sammeln. Bei Sichtweite 50 meter war der Feldschütz machtlos.
Aber irgendwie konnte ich meine MTB-Gene nicht leugnen:




Es gab aber auch Teer (Selbstauslöser):


----------



## Volle the Guide (13. November 2011)

Grobe Beschreibung: Engstingen, Sonnenbühl, Mägerkingen, Tro-fi-Ödenwaldstetten-Marbach-Münsingen.
So eindrucksvolle Locations wie bei Dir konnten wir nicht aufschnappen.....
Gruß, Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (14. November 2011)

Moin @Volle,
das gab aber fette Punkte für das Meschugge II Team!
Wart Ihr mit dem MTB unterwegs?

Moin @FNRer,
am Samstag konnte ich spontan ein paar Stunden frei machen und 
wollte MTBen in der Gruppe.
Weder der schnelle Günter noch die Grafenberger hatten Zeit.
Auch für das www war es zu spontan.
Also das Töchterle nach Münsingen kutschiert und von dort mit dem Renner gestartet.
Aus Zeitgründen konnte die Tour nicht mehr auf der amerikanischen Wegevorhersage installiert werden.
Spontan ist ja eh am besten...
Noch in Münsingen drehte ich das erste Mal um und fuhr über Böttingen dann ein ewig langes Tal Richtung Schelklingen (hinter Mehrstetten entlang).
In Hütten:  "Boah eh, die Steige sieht ja genial aus!"
Also links ab und motiviert den Asphalt hoch: Die Steige mutierte zur Paßstraße! Gemauerte Straßenbegrenzungen und wunderschöne Teerschleifen führten nach oben. 
Rennradler kennen das: Du schaust nach unten und siehst die gerade gefahrenen Höhenmeter
in Schleifenform unter dir...GENIAL!
Die Kapelle, an welcher Du gerade vorbeigepresst hast: Sonnendurchflutet.

Im weiteren Verlauf endete dann der Teer, feiner Schotter begann.
Feiner Schotter wurde zu feinem Schotter, total von Laub bedeckt.
Total von Laub bedeckter Weg wird zu schmalem, laubbedecktem Weg.
Aus den Augenwinkeln denkst Du "TRAIL!"
Nix da, weiter rollen, du hast schließlich einen Renner unter dir...
Verflixt....verflixt...die Bremsem quitschen...was mache ich eigentlich...
Shit: umgedreht, hochgeschoben und mit OBERFETTEM GRINSEN dann 
REIN IN DEN TRAIL... Holla die Waldfee, ist das ein Driften...
aber was ist das: Spitzkehren!
Das Grinsen wird noch breiter...Die erste Spitzkehre mit dem Renner auf 
Trails, das Laub klitschnass...Gutgegangen...laut gelacht!

Nach überstandenem Trail dann umgekehrtes Spiel:
Trail wird zu breitem laubbedecktem Weg,
laubbdeckter Weg wird zu feiner Schotterstraße, 
feine, schnell gefahrene Schotterstraße wird zu Teer...
Spaß pur.

In Blaubeuren dann die schon lange auf der to-do-Liste stehende Teersteige:
Feine Sache: immer mit Blick zum Abgrund auf alpin anmutendem Anstieg...
was kann es auf dem Renner schöneres geben.
Dazu Trails, welche die Straße in loser Folge kreuzen, ich habe aufgehört diese zu zählen...
Aber die MTB-to-do-Liste hat sich verlängert :grins:

Später dann, nach weiteren schnellen Teer- und Schotterstraßen: Sackgasse an der Panzerringstraße.
Mist. Oder Chance: Sichtweite inzwischen bei Nebel um 50 m....
Heja die Waldfee, der Strafzettel wird in Kauf genommen: Im Nebel die Ringstraße durchgepfiffen...manomannomanno....

Wer will nächstes Mal mit?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. November 2011)

Hallo Teamchef,
wollte mal nachfragen was heute so angedacht ist. 

Gruss


----------



## Bube (18. November 2011)

Spezielle Wünsche?
Einschränkungen?

Vorride ?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. November 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Spezielle Wünsche?
> Einschränkungen?
> 
> Vorride ?



Bin noch ein bischen angeschlagen:

-HW5 Extrem
-Wenn möglich nicht so steil bergauf, sonst egal

-Vorride,müssen wir nochmal ab 14.00 komunizieren, bin ab 12.00
außer Haus (dann nur Telefon)


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. November 2011)

HW5 wäre auch wa sfür unsere FNR- ler aus dem Neckartal...Manne ....Martin....nach wie sieht es aus ?


----------



## Bube (20. November 2011)

Hallo @FNR & friends,
Hallo loretto und Hebbe,
Hallo Chisum & Camper69,
Hallo damage,
Hallo Chris, Stephan und Tobi!

Endlich sind die Nächte wieder länger und wir wollen dies doch ausnutzen.

Dabei ist das trockene Herbstwetter wie 3-Wetter-Taft: Es hält und hält und hält...
Hoffentlich bis kommenden Freitag.
Zur

*FNR-Late-Night-Show*
im Ermstal.

Flowige Trails und feine Serpentinen, 
gespickt mit Wurzeln, Bäumen und Felsbrocken.

Das Ermstal:
Geschaffen vor Urzeiten,
geformt von den Elementen in tausenden von Jahren.
Wilde, zerklüftete Hangwälder 
gespickt mit mühsam der Natur abgerungenen Wegchen:
Enge Serpentinen und Trails, welche 
stellenweise keine Fehler verzeihen.
Aber auch Trails, welche einen in Harmonie 
und Einklang mit der Natur kommen lassen können.
Dabei Nacht. Ich meine: Richtige Nacht. Die letzte Siedlung lang verlassen.
Ein Seitental gibt uns seit längerem nicht mehr frei. Es geht immer höher, steiler.
Gleisende Lichtkegel lichtstarker Lampen: direkt
neben Dir von der Tiefe einfach verschluckt. Nur der
Trail direkt vor dir erleuchtet: Alle Sinne fokussiert auf
wenige handflächengroße Abschnitte. Überall Laub. Der Vordermann wirbelt es auf.
Kleine Wegabschnitte werden sichtbar...der felsige Trail
blickt dich an, fletscht die spitzen Karst-Zähne...hinter Dir
raschelt das Laub...knallend birst irgendwo ein Ast..das kam aber gar
nicht von vorn...Warum bin ICH eigentlich letzter? Herr hilf!


Leute, lasst alle Hoffnung fahren und kommt am Freitag mit 


.Bube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (20. November 2011)

Super Text    
Muß ja ein richtiges Traumland sein, dat Dingen.

Die Realität ist leider viel banaler:Meine Lampe brennt maximal 4h 
Ich müsste an den Überführungs- und Bergaufstücken also etwas bei Euch schmarotzen.

Also wenn es bis dahin trocken bleibt,
versuch ich es möglich zu machen.

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Wann fahrt ihr los?


----------



## bubutz2000 (20. November 2011)

Hallo Bube,
was nimmst Du?
Im Grunde hast Du ja recht: wir alle sind süchtig nach trails, ob bei Tag oder bei Nacht.
Fand allerdings die letzte Freitag-Lösung ganz nett: Start bei Sonne, eine Abfahrt bei Tag und dann von der Nacht verschlucken lassen .
Du kannst Dich dann ja noch bis Mitternacht austoben.
Würde ja auch gerne sagen, meine Lampe leuchtet nur 4 Stunden - habe aber einen Ersatzakku 
Würde gerne wieder gegen 15:00 (Plzh) oder 15:30 (Rdrch) starten - hoffentlich finden wir irgendwie zusammen.
Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. November 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo @FNR & friends,
> Hallo loretto und Hebbe,
> Hallo Chisum & Camper69,
> Hallo damage,
> ...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. November 2011)

Außerdem unser FNR Team ist auf Platz 3.....das ist doch Orbea Heiiiiijjjja wert...es scheint die Winterharten sind dieses Jahr wieder konkurenzfähig
(zumindest momentan)


----------



## Bube (22. November 2011)

Hallo Eddi,

könntest Du die üblichen Verdächtigen heute abend
beim Dienstagstreff ansprechen?
Würde mich interessieren, wer vorhat zu kommen.

Startzeit und -ort kann teilnehmerbedingt nicht
veschoben werden. Auch für mich ist es immens hektisch, vor 17:30 Uhr loszumachen. Anderen geht es genauso.
Ebendarum hat es sich wohl auch so eingebürgert.

Darum: Startzeit und Startort bleiben um 17:30 Uhr beim Bäcker/Cafe Winter in Riederich.

Rest folgt.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. November 2011)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...es scheint die Winterharten sind dieses Jahr wieder konkurenzfähig
> (zumindest momentan)



nur hat der Winter heuer noch gar nicht angefangen  

also den Sieg nicht zu früh begießen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (22. November 2011)

Was wir jetzt begießen, kann uns keiner mehr nehmen 
Und hat gschmeckt


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. November 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> nur hat der Winter heuer noch gar nicht angefangen
> 
> also den Sieg nicht zu früh begießen
> 
> ...




Gerade deswegen, umso kälter und wiedriger die Bedingungen desto mehr kommt die Zeit der Winterharten 

Aber von Sieg spricht bei uns auch keiner , sondern nur von Spaß im Grüppchen. 

Gruss bis Freitag

Bis Freitag


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. November 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo Eddi,
> 
> könntest Du die üblichen Verdächtigen heute abend
> beim Dienstagstreff ansprechen?
> ...


----------



## camper69 (22. November 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo @FNR & friends,
> Hallo loretto und Hebbe,
> Hallo Chisum & Camper69,
> Hallo damage,
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (22. November 2011)

@Camper: Schade!

@Eddi: Es wird getrailt, bis der erste :kotz:

Wir sind doch im Ermstal...Sobald obig erwähntes Seitental
wieder verlassen wird, können einzelne wieder heim... 

Es gilt: Lieber einen Wecken mehr mitnehmen 

Ich bin momentan noch bei der Streckenplanung...es ist
nichts dabei, was du nicht kennst...höchstens, woran du dich
nicht mehr erinnerst 

Die Strecke kann beliebig variiert werden... die anspruchsvollsten Abschnitte werden wir im ersten Drittel fahren, damit die Konzentration 
noch  ist.


Kleinere Abschnitte sind mir auch noch nicht klar...

Na, wie sagte der Kaiser schon: "Schau mer mal..."

Ich melde mich dann diesbezüglich nochmal hier.

Aber daß eines für Alle klar ist:
Dies ist keine geführte Tour. Jeder fährt auf eigene Gefahr und Risiko.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. November 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> @Camper: Schade!
> 
> @Eddi: Es wird getrailt, bis der erste :kotz:
> 
> ...





Ist gebongt 
Pack auch was Hochprozentiges nach obern rein...ich komm mit dem Schwarzen Bergsteigermoped


----------



## Bube (24. November 2011)

Hallo FNRer,

wie gewohnt FNR-Start um 17:30 Uhr.
Licht bitte einpacken 

Wie beschrieben bleiben wir im Ermstal, einen Teil der Strecke
habe wir ja m Dienstag auskundschaftet.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## OnkelZed (24. November 2011)

Hallo Michael,

Du bist doch bestimmt schon wieder ab 15:00 (und zwar ohne Handschuhe) unterwegs.
Dachte Ihr holt mich bis zum Parkplatz Hohenneuffen wieder ein, aber seid dann wohl letzen Freitag doch wonaders abgefahren...

Viele Grüße
Edgar


----------



## loretto6 (24. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für die nette Einladung. Leider muss ich am Samstag verxxxxxmt früh raus. Da passt das nicht. Schade! Vielleicht ein ander Mal.

Gruß aus Tübingen


----------



## DJT (24. November 2011)

Hi Jungs!

Hab's gerade erst gesehen. 
Klingt sehr verlockend und vielen Dank für die Einladung! Aber morgen geht's bei mir leider nicht 
Ich hab aber neulich mit Chisum gesprochen das ich/wir demnächst unbedingt mal wieder mitfahren wollen.
Aber der Winter ist ja noch lang 

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß morgen!
Hebbe

P.S. Wenn ich wieder mal mitfahr gibt's wieder Kuchen in der "Trailstar-Mischung"


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. November 2011)

Sorry, 
wie andernorts schon erwähnt werde ich heute 
ein Rotwild R.E1 testen und dazu lieber bei Tage fahren.

Vielen Dank aber nochmals für den super Einladungstext  

Euch viel Spass

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (25. November 2011)

:kotz:


  Hey, FNR Guide, Du mußt nicht alleine Radeln.... ich bin immer noch dabei... 


Bis später


----------



## Bube (25. November 2011)

Der Eddi ist ein treuer Mann, 
auf den Mann sich verlassen kann.

Trial bergnauf oder Trail  bergnah,
der Eddi, der isch immer da!

Der Eddi ach, die treue Seel´,
ist bei mir nachts, wenn ich mich quäl.

Ich pack die Gitarre aus und spiel ein Lied,
Du Eddi mein, ich hab dich lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. November 2011)

Wenn ich nicht schon ein Abo drauf hätte,
spätestens jetzt würde ich mir eins holen.


----------



## Bube (28. November 2011)

Hallo @Volker,

vielen Dank für deine spontane Einladung
 zum (Mitternachts-)Tee. 

Das war toll von Dir 

Liebe Grüße von mir und meinen Mitradlern


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Micha und Edgar!

kleines Feedback von Gastfahrer Georg 

hallo rudi
obwohl bissle naß hat echt spaß gemacht
gelernt hab ich
weniger luft
zweiter akku für lupine
u. die brille in den eigenen rucksack

bis irgendwann freitags
grüsse an alle
georg


----------



## Bube (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi Georg,
komme gerade wieder vom selben Kantentrail.
Hat total abgetrocknet...TOP fahrbar!
Einfach nächstes Mal trockene Witterung mitbringen.


----------



## Bube (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi Edgar,
da gibt es eine tolle Gabel für deinen Schwarzen:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...gabel-200mm-1-1-8-20QR-Maxle-DH-Mod-2011.html


----------



## Bube (8. Dezember 2011)

Und dieses schwarze Teil für Eddi:
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/9076/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. Dezember 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Und dieses schwarze Teil für Eddi:
> http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/9076/




Boxer, Talas, alles vom feinsten, vielen Dank für die gute Auswahl, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob es eine 150er Gabel oder wenn dann eine 180 wird..

Gruss, bis heute Abend


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (9. Dezember 2011)

kennt einer den genauen Wetterbericht für heute abend?
ist Taucheranzug angesagt???

LG Rudi


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> kennt einer den genauen Wetterbericht für heute abend?
> ist Taucheranzug angesagt???
> 
> LG Rudi



Rudi, bring einfach eine Badehose mit dann machst Du nichts falsch 

Spaß bei Seite, ich stell mich auf Regen ein.
Bis später


----------



## Bube (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich radel heute nicht. Mir reicht das Wasser von letzter Woche...

Alternativprogramm? Wer organisiserts?


----------



## Bube (13. Dezember 2011)

Aka hat vor einigen Jahren eine schöne Tradition angefangen.
Nun ist wieder so weit:

Forum-Jahresabschlußtour 2011 online



P.S.: Link auf Funktion geprüft und angepasst... danke


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Dezember 2011)

Geht der Link bei Euch?
Bei mir leider nicht.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (13. Dezember 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Aka hat vor einigen Jahren eine schöne Tradition angefangen.
> Nun ist wieder so weit:
> 
> Forum-Jahresabschlußtour 2011 online




Auch in diesem Forum, bin ich dabei, 30.12.2011 den ganzen Tag bei mir möglich. 

Gruss


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Dezember 2011)

30.12 halte ich mir auch mal frei
Was Bube da mit Blaubeuren angedeutet hat klingt sehr fein 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (13. Dezember 2011)

Hey Eddi,
es gibt eine Gabel, da kannst Du den Luftdruck während der Fahrt kontrollieren.
Anleitung macht nur mit eingeschaltetem Lautsprecher Sinn:
Gabel-Abstimmungs-Anleitung


----------



## Volle the Guide (14. Dezember 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Geht der Link bei Euch?
> Bei mir leider nicht.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Besser?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557202


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (14. Dezember 2011)

Ja, der geht 

Danke.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. Dezember 2011)

FNR
um 17.30 wer kommt?
Endlich wieder eine Abwechslung, nach den endlosen schönen regenfreien abendlichen Ausfahrten....heute eine etwas andere Herrausforderung 
Starker Wind und noch stärkerer Regen...bin mal gespannt ob das Regenzeug eines renomierten Bikeklamottenherstellers auch wirklich dicht sind.

Wenn jemand mit am Start sein sollte, sollte er sich bis 15.00 bei mir melden, sonst darf ich wohl alleine fahren. 

Gruss


----------



## Bube (18. Dezember 2011)

@Eddi: Dafür, daß Du am Freitag geradelt bist, obwohl wir anderen
bei dem Pisswetter lieber bei Weihnachtsfeiern, alkoholischen Getränken, fettem Essen und in der Reichweite von Heizköpern waren: X ganztieferverbeugemodus X

@Alle FNRer: Am Samstag war ich mit Jonny, Hebbe und Chisum in Blaubeuren. Es hat einen Riesen-Spaß gemacht 
Für mich war es ein toller Samstag  unter Freunden. Danke euch 3 

Wir haben an der Tour für den Forumsabschluß gefeilt... und 
an der Fahrtechnik. Ganz großes Kino 

Hier ein Eindruck:


----------



## Chisum (19. Dezember 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Es hat einen Riesen-Spaß gemacht


 
Hell, yeaah!! Das hat es. Freue mich schon auf den 30.12.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Bube (26. Dezember 2011)

Hätte morgen (Dienstag, 27.12.) früh von 8 bis 15 Uhr Zeit zum Radeln...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. Dezember 2011)

Wie mit Bube gerade besprochen:

Treffpunkt ist Kreisverkehr in Riederich, 
Zeit 10Uhr .

Ride on
Chris


----------



## allerbeschde (27. Dezember 2011)

Das war mal eine Märchenhaft trailige Ausfahrt 
Mit einem tollen holprigen Abschluß lob an den guid
Gruß Michel


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Dezember 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Das war mal eine Märchenhaft trailige Ausfahrt
> Mit einem tollen holprigen Abschluß lob an den guid
> Gruß Michel



Dem ist fast nichts hinzuzufügen, außer vielleicht:

Danke für den guten Windschatten auf der Heimfahrt 
Wo sind die Bilder von über dem Nebel 

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Sorry, mir fällt gerade ein, dass der Guide ja gerade die zweite Gruppe durch
die Nacht führt und danach noch in den Kraftraum geht. 
Bilder hochladen hat also noch etwas Zeit


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. Dezember 2011)

Danke an den Guide! 
Da waren schöne glitschige Abfahrten dabei und traumhafte Bilder über und im Nebel.
Habe heute beim anschließenden Autofahren (Familiendienst) einen Krampf im Oberschenkel bekommen . Hatte eigentlich schon Jahre keinen mehr.
Morgen mache ich dann mal Pause 

Liebe Grüße und hoffentlich bis Freitag

Stephan

P.S. bin auch auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (27. Dezember 2011)

Über den Winter radel ich dienstags nicht. Bin in dieser Zeit mit meinem Fraule im Fitness.
Die Ausfahrt hat toll Spaß gemacht ~ wie eigentlich jedesmal mit diesen Radlern 
Bilder folgen.
Bube


----------



## Bube (28. Dezember 2011)

Und hier die Bildlein:


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. Dezember 2011)

"Das wär ihre Aussicht vom Breitenstein gewesen" 









Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (29. Dezember 2011)

Hey!
Warst du gestern gleich nochmal dort?
Wieder 70 km und 1500 Höhe?
Sieht gut aus!
Grüße
Michael


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aber mit Familie und Automobil.
Nach der Aussichtnahme sind wir noch in den Albengel und das Moor.
Albengel war jetzt gestern aber nicht wirklich ne Empfehlung 
und im Moor hatte es meinen Kindern entschieden zu wenig Wasser. 

Bis morgen
Chris


----------



## Bube (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo FNRer,
am 30.12. waren wir auf der Forum-Abschlußfahrt in Blaubeuren.
Rudi, Edgar und ich radelten um 4:30 Uhr bei strömendem Regen los.
Ab Urach schneite es und auf der Alb war plötzlich tiefster Winter.
Noch vor Böhringen war bereits der erste Sprinter-PKW in den Graben gerutscht, Polizei bereits vor Ort: Spiegelglatte Straßen!

Über die Panzerringstraße schafften wir es bis zur Metzgerei in Feldstetten,
welche uns mit Kaffee und festen Speisen verköstigte.
Unser Retter Jonny gabelte uns Gott sei Dank auf, so daß wir rechtzeitig in Blaubeuren am Start waren.
Als Gruppe mit 14 Radlern gingen wir in die erste "Gips"-Runde.
Feinster Schnee auf schönen Trails, dann spontaner Schneesturm, kurz darauf wieder strahlend blauer Himmel.
Nach schönen Spitzkehren ging es als Gruppe mit 20 Radlern
auf die nächste, die Schwips-Tour.
Wiederum auf schönen Wegen ging es den Gasmanntrail runter, später nach langem Folgen des roten y aufs Rusenschloss.
Dort fein bergab und wieder rauf und wieder runter.
Es war ein toller Tag unter feinen Leuten! 

Ab 18 Uhr radelten wir dann wieder zurück:
Um Blaubeuren waren die Straßen spiegelglatt: Schneeflocken, welche sanft herunter kamen, schlitterten auf der Eisfläche ungebremst weiter...
Immer schön locker bleiben.
Im Tiefenta, total verschneit angelangt, war klar: Nur gut, daß hier schon eine Gruppe Biker tagsüber 2 Spuren reingezogen hatte... 
Nur wußten wir: die sind nicht bis nach Heroldstadt. Und tatsächlich: An der Kreuzung nach Seißen: Nur noch ungebahnter, angefrorener Schnee.
Mit jedem Meter talaufwärts wurde es mehr, ich war am Verzweifeln.
Edgar mit seiner unbändigen Kraft machte vorne den Schneeschieber. Nur nicht aus dessen Spur kommen!
Mit 3 kmh, immer dem Umfallen nahe, ging es aufwärts. Der Schneeschieber-Eddy wurde von Rudi abgelöst.
Und der machte es wunderbar: Federleicht und gutgelaunt radelten wir mit 2,5 kmh. Ich dachte, Rudi pfeift sogar lustig dabei. War wohl aber seine Lunge...
Mittlerweile waren es über 20 cm Schnee.
Wir brauchten überzweieinhalb  Stunden von Blaubeuren bis Heroldstadt. Und waren froh, daß wir 
dieses "Tal des Todes" überstanden hatten.
Der Wind, welcher uns morgens bei der Anfahrt unterstützt hatte, war immer noch
nicht schlafen gegangen. Dieser Hund blies uns frontal ins Gesicht.
Auf dem Panzergelände waren wir uneingeschränkge Herrscher: Die Panzerringstraße gehörte uns alleine. 
Alleine uns, und dem Wind. 
Hintereinander quälten wir uns, bis der Garmin 854 m über Normalnull anzeigte, diese Straße hoch.
Schnee, über all nur Schnee. Und immer dieser Wind.
Dann ein kurzer Halt, auf Höhe Zainingen.

Die Ringstraße musste nun verlassen werden. Wir mussten die irgendwann von einem Jeep gebahnte Spur 
verlassen.
Der anschließende Parkplatz war geräumt. Eine Wohltat.
Dann die Mauer: Schnee, welcher vom Platz geräumt wurde, aufgetürmt. Unser Weg versperrt.
Es war klar: Da fuhr kein Förster. Es wartet einfach dieses grauenhafte, ungebahnte etwas hinter
dieser Mauer. 
Aber dieses etwas führt nach Hause, zu Kamin und Frau und Kind. Und Wärme. Wärme, das wäre schön...
Oder was warmes zu Essen...
Rudi immer noch gutgelaunt. Rudi grinst noch, wenn sie mal seine Kiste zunageln.
Sie sprachen mir Mut zu: Mit jedem Höhenmeter, den das etwas fällt, fällt auch die
Schneehöhe.
Edgar, the Schneeschieber, wieder vorne. Bestimmt hat er durch seinen
heißen Atem bereits etwas Schnee verdampft. Denn als ich aus der Spur komme, 
bleibe ich einfach stecken. Drohe umzufallen. Nein: Der Schnee so hoch, ich und Rad bleibe einfach stehen.
Schnell wieder zurück zu meinem Eddy. Eddy, dem Schneebezwinger. Wenn er das bis zur rettenden
Fahrsteige durchzieht, will ich ein Kind von ihm. Nach einer Stunde erhöhe ich auf 2.
Noch später ist es mir egal, er soll sagen wie viele....

Ich weiß nicht, wie wir schließlich nach Metzingen gekommen sind.
Anscheinend haben wir noch irgendwo eine Cola getrunken. Zumindest finde ich 
am nächsten morgen eine Pfandflasche in meinem Rucksack.


Zumindest ich war total am Ende.
Das erste Mal war ich froh, daß Metzingen einen McDonald hat...


Heute geht es mir wieder so weit gut.


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. Januar 2012)

Die Geschichte ist aber nicht geeignet,um neue Mitfahrer anzuwerben


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. Januar 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo FNRer,
> am 30.12. waren wir auf der Forum-Abschlußfahrt in Blaubeuren.
> Rudi, Edgar und ich radelten um 4:30 Uhr bei strömendem Regen los.
> Ab Urach schneite es und auf der Alb war plötzlich tiefster Winter.
> ...





Kann mich nur anschliesen....platt waren wir Alle und ich habe auch 3-4 Tage das Bike nicht mehr angeschaut...

Trotzdem tolle Ausfahrt mit Super Kameraden....gerne wieder aber nicht sofort.....

Gruss ein Mitleidender


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. Januar 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist aber nicht geeignet,um neue Mitfahrer anzuwerben



Hey Oli,
manche Projekte muss man einfach im kleinen Kreis angehen 

Gruss


----------



## Bube (12. Januar 2012)

Eddi, falls für Georg auf Malle
kein Rad mehr frei ist: Radverleih: [ame="http://vimeo.com/33186972"]Best bike rentals in the globe. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## bubutz2000 (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hab kein Rad gesehen...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Januar 2012)

Wärste mit uns radeln gegangen, hätteste 4 Stück gesehen 
Aber halt nur mit Männern drauf.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (13. Januar 2012)

Hat sich jeder für ein Rad entschieden?
Als FNR  gibt´s heute "Schömberg und dessen Unterwäsche".

Bis später.

Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. Januar 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Eddi, falls für Georg auf Malle
> kein Rad mehr frei ist: Radverleih: Best bike rentals in the globe. on Vimeo




Für Georg habe ich schon ein Rad... aber ich könnt das eine oder andere Rad noch gebrauchen..ich weiß nur nicht ob ich eher ein helles oder ein dunkles nehmen soll scheiß drauf ich nehm Alle...für jedes training ein anderes...

Countdown 10 Wochen bis Malle


----------



## Bube (16. Januar 2012)

Genau: nicht jedes Rad macht alles mit 
Nur noch 10 Wochen   schnell auf den Rollentrainer...


----------



## Bube (20. Januar 2012)

Servus,

@Rudi: Wie lange würdest Du mit?
@Eddi: Sollte Rudi zu bald nach Hause müssen, könnten wir heute
wieder mal die Blaubeuren-Runde antesten.
Die 120km würden auf Malle guttun.


Bitte Rückmeldungen von euch 2.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. Januar 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> @Rudi: Wie lange würdest Du mit?
> @Eddi: Sollte Rudi zu bald nach Hause müssen, könnten wir heute
> ...



Hallo Micha,
prinzipiell hast Du recht...würde bzw. gehe auch mit..nur das Wetter ?

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/metzingen/DE0006939.html

Normalerweise ist mir das ja egal, nur 120 Km (7H) bei Regen oder Schneeregen...leicht stürmisch ist natürlich ne schöne Herausforderung.

Bin für alles offen aber ne Hausrunde wo wir jederzeit eine Kneipe oder das eigene Heim aufsuchen können wäre auch reizvoll.

Gruss


----------



## Bube (20. Januar 2012)

Beachte die abnehmende Regenmenge im Laufe des Tages. Bis hin zu nahe 0 nachts.

Hausrunde...eigenes Heim... reizvoll....  ???

Was sagt Rudi?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. Januar 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Beachte die abnehmende Regenmenge im Laufe des Tages. Bis hin zu nahe 0 nachts.
> 
> Hausrunde...eigenes Heim... reizvoll....  ???
> 
> Was sagt Rudi?



Regenmenge geht zurück...Wahrscheinlichkeit 85%...Windschatten...jeder sollte Schutzblech am Hinterrädle haben....
Dann komm ich aber mit der Rennfeile


----------



## Bube (20. Januar 2012)

Zur Zeit Graupelschauer in Riederich...

=> Blaubeurenrunde vertagt...

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo Jungs!!!

Schutzblech hinten dran - lasst uns den Schnee auf der Alb 
besuchen
des bissle Schneefall macht uns doch nix aus

laufa lau !!!

bis später
Rudi


----------



## Bube (25. Januar 2012)

Leider kann ich am Freitag nicht Radeln.

Wünsche euch Guten Rutsch und feinen Powder.


Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (27. Januar 2012)

An die restlichen FNR-ler,
so wie es aussieht fahr ich heute alleine...deshalb habe ich mich in Tübingen angemeldet....
Wenn jemand mitmöchte...mir Bescheid geben...sonst.....
Abfahrt am üblichen Treffpunkt eine bischen knapp...deshalb 
17.25 Riderich
17.30  Mittelstadt Bushaltestelle Wagner
17.40 Pliezhausen Radweg unter Brücke Oferdingen
17.55  K-furt Raiser
18.15 Tübinger Treff

Gruss


----------



## Bube (27. Januar 2012)

@EDDI: ACHTUNG!

Bitte setze dich mit Jonny W. aus R. in Verbindung. Damit Du nicht
so alleine TÜ radeln musst .

xxxxALARMxxxx

P.S.: Geh an dein Handy ran....


----------



## Bube (3. Februar 2012)

*"Gefrierschrank-Radeln"*

Heute soll es auf der Alb bitterkalt werden.
Deshalb schnappen wir uns den Renner und lassen
es im Tal richtig krachen.
Vollgas-durchs-Neckartal:

 Riederich-Tübingen-Balingen-Hechingen-Reutlingen-Riederich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Februar 2012)

Schon mal was von Windchill gehört ? 

Euch viel Spaß auf dem RR.
Wir werden trotzdem mal auf's Rossfeld schauen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. Februar 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> *"Gefrierschrank-Radeln"*
> 
> Heute soll es auf der Alb bitterkalt werden.
> Deshalb schnappen wir uns den Renner und lassen
> ...



?????????????????????


----------



## Bube (3. Februar 2012)

Hab nur die Wünsche von Kiese so kundgetan 


Mein Vorschlag wäre gewesen:
Gemütliche Anreise nach Urach, Trails hoch über Kälberburren nach Grabenstetten, dort gleich wieder auf die Trails am Steinbruch
einmünden und dann 2-3h Trails, bis die Kante
uns bei Metzingen, u.U. über dem Jusi, abwirft.
Nette Runde, halt keine direkte RR-Strecke

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. Februar 2012)

Das hört sich doch gut an...habe schon an meinem Renner an der Front ein Windschild montiert 

Auf die Alb im Wald das isch a net so kalt.

Gruss bis später


----------



## Bube (3. Februar 2012)

Hey Eddi,


isch der Baggersee schon zugeforen?
Schlittschuhläufer schon drauf?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. Februar 2012)

Ne läufzt nichts...
Mike the Bike vielleicht mit einer Handbreit Luft zwischen Reifen und Eisoberfläche.

Aber wenn ich vorfahr dann kannst dein Bike gegen ein U-Boot eintauschen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mit Spikes kommen...Hat sich am Dienstag auch schon Vorteilhaft gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (3. Februar 2012)

da ist ja mächtig Betrieb heute im Forum!!! 
Ich bin auch eher für's Langsamfahren - hat sich die letzten Tage bewährt: Sobald's schnell wird isches arschkalt im Handschuh...

bis heute abend (ohne Spikes - hoffentlich nicht der einzigste...?)

Rudi


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (3. Februar 2012)

Noch was: Micha bitte Ohrwärmer nicht vergessen haha


----------



## Bube (3. Februar 2012)

@Findefux: Nie wieder ungeschützten Verkehr 
..Spike werde ich móntieren...


----------



## DJT (12. Februar 2012)

Hey Jungs!

Ich hoff ihr seid nicht festgefroren? 
Heute war ich kurz mal "richtig Ice riden" 

Viele Grüße Hebbe


----------



## Bube (13. Februar 2012)

Moin Hebbe,

wir waren am Freitag Nacht (ganz schön gruselig, die tiefen Brüller der Eisschollen...)
nach 3 Jahren mal wieder mal wieder "übers Wasser radeln".
Wettbewerb: Längste Bremsspur...mit dem Vorderrad 
Waren glaub 12 Meter 

Und am Sonntag gleich noch mal mit unserer Sonntag-Radler-Gruppe.

Fein!


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. Februar 2012)

FNR-Wer radelt ?,
Was mach mer ?
Mit oder ohne Spikes ?

Gruss


----------



## Bube (17. Februar 2012)

Moin Eddi,

die Lagerfeuer berichten von super viel Schnee auf der Alb.

Das schau mer uns an, oder?

Je nach Menge könnten wir ne kleine Hüttengaudi
auf der Herzlalm machen?
So mit offenem Kamin und Live-Quetsch-Kommode ?


Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. Februar 2012)

Alb....Herzelalm....Apres-Bike....hört sich gut an...  Dann passen auch meine Spikes....
Bei einer Schönbuchrunde könnte man auch Sommereifen auf ziehen...

Gruss bis später


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. Februar 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> die Lagerfeuer berichten von super viel Schnee auf der Alb.



Jup, kann ich bestätigen. Bin gestern noch auf einem 
Brett an der Herzlalm vorbei gekommen.
Schien mir irgendwie das geeignetere Fortbewegungsmittel 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (23. Februar 2012)

Hi FNRer,

bin diesen Freitag mittags geschäftlich unterwegs.

Alle einen schönen Ride!


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (24. Februar 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi FNRer,
> 
> bin diesen Freitag mittags geschäftlich unterwegs.
> 
> ...




MIT dem BIKE


----------



## Bube (24. Februar 2012)

Ich versuche tatsächlich das Unmögliche... Wahrscheinlichkeit aber unter 5%


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (2. März 2012)

Hey Jungs - was geht heute?? 
Langstrecke? Trails? Schutzblech? ...

Rudi


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (2. März 2012)

ich wär auch dabei....wo geht es denn hin ?

was mach mer ?
Weiß jemand was ?
Vesper, Dauer und was für ein Fahrzeug wird benötigt ?


Gruss


----------



## Bube (2. März 2012)

Moin moin!

Jepp, heute mach mer wieder a Türle.

War schon ewig nicht mehr auf dem Rossberg...

Einschränkungen irgendwelcher Art bei einem?


Grüße

Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (2. März 2012)

Eigentlich net,,,
brauch mer eher ne Rennfeile oder was mit Federweg ?

Dauer ca. ?


----------



## Bube (2. März 2012)

Wenn des eilich hesch auf de Rossbuggel, dann brauchsch a Rennfeil´,
wenn de no schneller na widd, dann en Renner.
Wenn de gitlich na radlesch ond uf en Trail schpekuliersch,
dann nemm dein downthehiller.
Aber uff älle Fäll: nemm uf älle Fäll an Wecka mit.
I brauch nämlich mein sälber :grins:


----------



## Bube (2. März 2012)

Em Fall de mit dem obiga Gelaber nix afengsch:
Rudi nemmt des Rad, des er dbeihat,
dr Jonny nemmt des Rad, welches er ällaweil nemmt,
i nemm mein olagierda Aluminiumbolla,
ond Du: Di lass i aloi mit deim Luxusproblem


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (2. März 2012)

Ich bring den Wegga und mein Eisenhaufen mit.

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (2. März 2012)

Guad!   
Hedd i au gmacht.

Hauptsach, de kommsch


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (2. März 2012)

Jetzt reichts aber...i muos no a Geld verdänä.....


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (2. März 2012)

Hejaaa - ond i komm middem Blaschdigfahrrad 

Bis glei

Rudi


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. März 2012)

Hi Jungs,

fahrt ihr heute?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (6. März 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> fahrt ihr heute?
> 
> ...



Hallo Chris,
heute Dienstag Abfahrt um 18.00 in Grafenberg beim Sportheim.
Ziel wird bei dem schönen Wetter wohl irgend wo auf der Alb sein.
Ich weiß nicht ganz genau was unser Guide heute im Schilde führt.

Gib kurz Bescheid wenn Du kommen willst.

Außerdem, wir fahren ca. 3-3,5 Stunden, also a Scheinwerferle net vergessen.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. März 2012)

18.00 Uhr wird mir heute etwas zu spät,
da ich morgen früh raus muss.
Andermal dann. Euch viel Spass.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (9. März 2012)

Hallo FNR,
wer hat den heute Lust?
Von  wem weiß mann, daß er nicht kann?


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. März 2012)

Ich bin dabei 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mal wieder mit kurvigem Abfahrtsgeläuf aus.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. März 2012)

Jungs, 

ihr seid auf Platz 4 abgerutscht 

Wird Zeit für euer Trainingslager. 

Viel Spass auf Malle

Chris


----------



## Bube (13. März 2012)

Moin Chris,
Malle ist leider ausserhalb der WP-Zeit.

Ziel war, unter die TOP 5 zu kommen.
Das müsste reichen.

Wird Zeit, daß wir mal wieder zusammen radeln.


Grüße

Micha


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. März 2012)

Bin morgen mit Damage ab 16.30 auf dem Rad.
Treff alter Pfullinger Bahnhof.

Freitags fahre ich meist mit Stephan.
Start ist da aber schon gegen 15.30Uhr.

Eure Startzeiten sind mir etwas zu spät, 
da komme ich morgends dann so schwer aus dem Bett.

Wäre super wenn's trotzdem mal wieder klappt.

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Unter den ersten 5 wäre wirklich schon ziemlich gut, aber auf dem Treppchen halt noch besser. 
Also frei nach Bölts "quält euch ihr Säue"


----------



## Bube (13. März 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> ...aber auf dem Treppchen halt noch besser. Also frei nach Bölts "quält euch ihr Säue"




Mann hat dies korrigiert; jener welcher gerade so richtig
in Schwung kommt... oh je Malle, da werd ich eingehen wie ein Primelchen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. März 2012)

So sieht das wieder besser aus 

Ride on 
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Bin morgen mit Damage ab 16.30 auf dem Rad.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris
> ...



So, Tour fertig, wie ich  Selten hat ein Weizen soooo gezischt wie heute 

Freu mich schon auf's nächste mal 

Wollte morgen eigentlich wieder biken, aber wahrscheinlich kann ich meine verhärteten Beine nicht überreden 

Nochmal Danke und Prost auf Dich


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. März 2012)

Jo, die Tour war super.
Aber warum schreibe ich das eigentlich hier rein,
es sollte einen eigenen Thread mit dem Titel:
"Touren mit Damage!!!"
geben.

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Wenn es dich beruhig, 
ich fahre heute keinen Zentimeter Fahrrad.


----------



## damage0099 (15. März 2012)

hehe, Witzbold  ,

und ich hab mich heut extra wieder aufs Rad gequält, da ich kein Weichei sein wollte 
Aber nur ne wenig-watt-runde, weißt ja  .

Morgen kann ich leider nicht

Es bleibt immer länger hell, somit können wir bald ab 1630 ne schöne Runde reißen, ich geb mir auch Mühe, nächstes mal mehr Kondition mitzubringen, und den Edge im Rucksack  , der hält uns nur auf 

PS: Letzte Serpentinenabfahrt muß so oft eingebaut werden, bis ich sie fehlerfrei runterkomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (16. März 2012)

Hallo FNRer,

heute Malle-Training?

Wahlweise 
- Rennrad-Neckartal-Schaukel
- Blaubeuren mit MTB
- Tails


Grüße

Micha


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (16. März 2012)

Heute reichts mir nur zum Hallo am Treffpunkt und evt. ne halbe Stunde mitradeln
(wie Kiese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) - außer es ist Malle-Training angesagt (das mache ich Sonntag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
muss zu 'nem 50-er...


----------



## Bube (20. März 2012)

Malle wirft seine Schatten voraus.
Diesen Freitag Rennradtour.
Ich zitiere von Eddi:
_Dann noch eine Info wegen dem Freitag Rennradeln, ich darf muÃ Morgen leider nach Portugal bis Freitag.

... 

Deshalb neue Abfahrtszeit 16.00 in Riederichâ¦ZusteigmÃ¶glichkeiten ca. 16.30 in K-furt Tankstelle Raiser Shell.



Fahrt geht dann Richtung Horb, Haigerloch, â¦â¦..

_

Titel: Neckartalschaukel.
Oder auch: Schaukel des Grauens.


----------



## Bube (23. März 2012)

Es ist angerichtet:

*Nightmare on Neckartalstreet.*

Streckenlänge: 148 KM;
Abfahrtsmeter: 2.008 hm
Bergwertungen: 15

Wer heute gut durchsteht, für den ist Malle ein Klacks.
Wenn sich Schwächen auftun: 

Bis später

Micha


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. März 2012)

Leute,
ich gratuliere allen Winterharten zu ihrem 3. Platz   

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Viel Spass auf Malle


----------



## Bube (27. März 2012)

Hallo Chris,

DANKE!

Und: Malle wird bestitmmt spassig. Dafür sorgt Eddi schon 

@SchwarzerReiter: WP-Punkte bitte eintragen, die verfallen gau glei!


Grüße
Michael


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. März 2012)

Wart Ihr heute Abend die Betty-Parade am Ortseingang von Grafenberg aus Richtung Riederich kommend?
War ja fast versucht, auf meinem Umweg aus dem Geschäft über die Burg oberhalb des gleichnamigen Ortes umzudrehen und mit Euch mitzufahren...

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Bube (28. März 2012)

Denke schon...
Wir waren 49 Radler.

Aufgeteilt in 3 Gruppen mit 13/20/16, Start/Ziel Grafenberg.
Quasi fast eine Jahresproduktion von Lupine 

Du kannst gerne mit!

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. März 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Wart Ihr heute Abend die Betty-Parade...





Bube schrieb:


> ...Wir waren 49 Radler...



  

Du musst ja blind sein.
Das sind ja um die 75000lm.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (2. April 2012)

*Moin Malle-FNR-Radler*

Auf diesem Weg ein  - liches Dankeschön
an Krämer-Reisen und dessen alleinigen Geschäftsführer Eddi.

Das waren grandiose Tage auf Malle, welche
vom Veranstalter hervorragend organisiert wurden.
Inklusive Wetter, TOP-Bikes, sympatischen Mitradlern und
grandioser Streckenwahl. 



Der gesamate WWW-Webspace würde für die 
eigentlich minimal nötigen Lobeshymnen nicht ausreichen.
Darum von mir in Kürze:

Malle ist rum. Was soll dieses Jahr noch vergleichbares passieren?  

Und: Tradition verpflichtet 


Lieb Grüße

Michael


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. April 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Darum von mir in Kürze:
> 
> Malle ist rum. Was soll dieses Jahr noch vergleichbares passieren?



Also, obwohl ich ja jetzt nicht auf Malle dabei war,
erinnere ich mich dunkel daran, dass das nur die Vorbereitung auf noch 
größere Heldentaten war.

Riederich - Riva Nonstop

(Sind auf der A13 526km
Eddi hat aber sicher schon einen schöneren Weg gefunden)

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (5. April 2012)

FNR am Karfreitag,
Wer ist am Start ?

Ich könnte wie immer ab 17.30 am Start sein.

Gruß bis dann


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (5. April 2012)

*FNR 500*,
also jetzt wirds ernst die Vorbereitungen für den FNR 500 dieses Jahr läuft.
Das ganze diesmal allerdings mit dem Rennrad, wenn jemand mit möchte sich aber nicht sicher ist, ca. 4 Wochen davor werden wir eine kleinere Runde zum testen abfahren, die gleiche wie letztes Jahr ca. 325 Km und Höhe weiß ich nicht mehr aber es waren glaube ich ca. 2000HM. Dieser Termin wird aber dann mit den Mitradlern abgesprochen.

Folgender Ablauf:
1. Abfahrt ca. 12.00 Freitags
2. geplante Zielerreichung max. 24 Stunden später.

Route steht ungefähr es geht von unserem FNR Startpunkt weg und wir werden dann als Ziel Riva del Garda ansteuern.
Strecke sind ca. 520 Km bei ca. 6500-7000 Höhe
Riederich...über die Alb...Allgäu....Fernpaß...Ötztal...Timmelsjoch....und dann nur noch bergab nach Riva. 

Das ganze nach dem Motto: * Laufa Lau*

Wann:
1. Termin wäre der 15-16(17).06.2012  Abfahrt 12.00
Alternativ wenn das Wetter nicht so gut ist.
2. Termin wäre der 22-23(24).06.2012  Abfahrt 12.00

Bei interresse melden.  
Mitplaner wegen Versorgungsfahrzeug, Rückkehr usw. dürfen sich gerne melden.

So das wars fürs erste.

Gruss


----------



## schwarzerreiter (5. April 2012)

Hallo jungs,
melde mich für Morgen ab.

Gruß Jonny


----------



## Bube (6. April 2012)

Melde mich für den Rest des Lebens ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volle the Guide (6. April 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Melde mich für den Rest des Lebens ab.


??


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (12. April 2012)

Hey Ihr Abmelder - was geht FNR-mäßig? mal wieder ne' Hammer-Tour?! Trails?!!


----------



## Bube (13. April 2012)

War nur für die FNR500 gemeint. Sind schließlich so viel KM, wie sonst im Monat 

Heute wieder "Trails vor der Haustüre".

Hab zwar 2 auf der to-do-Liste, aber dabei sollte es doch trocken sein.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (13. April 2012)

Melde mich heute ab, bin verhindert...

Euch viel Spaß und ein schönes Wochenende  

Gruss


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (13. April 2012)

Also dann bis später
Edgar nicht weinen... fährst halt am Samstag ne' Regenrunde


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (20. April 2012)

Haaalllllllooooooooo
Was geht heute? 36-er Terrain?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. April 2012)

Bin mit am Start....36er ist auch mit dabei und das Regenzeug nehm ich auch mal mit...

Bis 17.30


----------



## Bube (20. April 2012)

okee   lassen wir mal das Öl durch die Gabeln saussen ... bis zur Selbstentzündung


----------



## Chisum (22. April 2012)

Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> Was geht heute? 36-er Terrain?


 

Jawolll, war Güteklasse 36! Kashimma!  





Bis bald mal wieder.

Stefan


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. April 2012)

Na für den Drop ins Flat würde ich mir lieber ne 40er holen 

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Warum klettert der Spotter auf der Leiter rum???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (23. April 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> ...P.S. Warum klettert der Spotter auf der Leiter rum???



Ofenpass auf der Alb. 

Freitag war 
Und Stefan hat uns gleich zu Anfang gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt  


War eine super tolle Ausfahrt mit vielen vielen technischen Stellen. 
Eine 0-Fehler-Runde war das für keinen. Und so soll es ja sein 
Trails bergauf und bergab - steil, verblockt oder flowig: alles dabei.
Hatte mal den Eindruck, Stefan könne mit dem Grinsen gar nicht mehr aufhören 


FNR: Ausfahrt mit Freuden unter Freunden an die garstigen Stellen der Schwäbischen Alb. Known and unknown Trails.
Heya KASHIMA


----------



## Chisum (23. April 2012)

Also, am Anfang hing der Hammer am Ochsensteig und da hab ich eher blass (oder besser hochrot) ausgesehen . Aber egal, war super.

CU Stefan


----------



## Bube (24. April 2012)




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (26. April 2012)

So - wer 2013 noch mitfahren will: NUR NOCH MIT KASHIMA

Was geht morgen? endlich schön warm - da können auch
*wir anderen kurz fahren*


----------



## Bube (27. April 2012)

Servus,

unser Gründungsmitlied hat diese Woche schon viel Sch... gemacht.

Wir werden deshalb heute "kurz" fahren  und ihn wieder
an der frischen Luft an Sauerstoff und Nahrungsaufnahme heranführen. 
Schön wäre vielleicht eine flache Anfahrt und dann 
mit loretto eine schöne Runde?

Hintergedanke: Wenn er auf dem Anflug nach TÜ immer wieder mit weit 
geöffnetem Mund aus dem Windschatten ausschert, versogt es ihn automatisch mit "frischer Luft und Nahrung" 

Bis 17:30 Uhr.


Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (27. April 2012)

Bin mit am Start...Nahrung...Winschatten das hört sich gut an ich geh mit....bis später am Start...

Gruss


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (27. April 2012)

kurz und flach.......na dann bis nachher - mal sehen wie's endet
Rudi


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (27. April 2012)

Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> kurz und flach.......na dann bis nachher - mal sehen wie's endet
> Rudi



Hey Rudi was für en Eisenhaufen hast den heute dabei ?


----------



## Bube (28. April 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Hier sind meine Fotos von gestern:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48630
> 
> ...




Danke an Mark, für die Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (30. April 2012)

ist denn jetzt morgen früh was mit RR-Runde?
LG Rudi


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (30. April 2012)

Hallo FNR Kollegas,
ich werde am 1 Mai eine Runde mit dem Renner drehen. Wegen des Wetterberichts werde ich
um 8.00  - bis ca. 11.00  11.30  an den Start gehen.

Wenn dann abends das Wetter nochmals gut sein sollte. Werde ich um 18.00 bis 21.00
nochmals aufs Radl sitzen. Renner oder MTB egal

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (3. Mai 2012)

Hab ein wenig die Terminübersicht verloren...

Weiß man für morgen FNR schon, welches Bike Rudi empfohlen wird?
Machen wir nochmal eine 36er-Runde?

Hätte auf der Lenniger-Tal-Seite der Alb noch 2 Unbekannte...
Eine hat einen Treppen-Einstieg mit Eisengeländer 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (4. Mai 2012)

36er in Antigold steht schon bereit.
Bin mit dabei bis um 17.30

Gruss


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (4. Mai 2012)

Bin auch dabei!!
Gibt's schon Pläne? weit? steil? Treppen?...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (4. Mai 2012)

Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei!!
> Gibt's schon Pläne? weit? steil? Treppen?...



Kashima.....
Rudi...36er...unbekanntes Gelände...steil bergab mit Eisengeländer...Lenniger Tal ist relativ weit weg.....also bis nachher...

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (9. Mai 2012)

*FNR500*

@Eddi: Die Daten für die Strecke sind so weit ok.
Bitte komme aber kurz vorbei, und prüfe diese. Gerne kann ich dir die
Daten für GoogleEarth zukommen lassen. Dann kannst Du ohne mich prüfen?

*FNR300 - Die Testfahrt*
Bis Kempten sind es 144 km bei 1170 hm. 
Da sollte sich doch (miteinander) eine schöne Runde finden lassen?

Bitte fasse die Termine zusammen und stell diese nochmal hier rein. DANKE

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Bube (10. Mai 2012)

Bin in Düsseldorf auf Messe. Kann am FNR nicht teilnehmen. Viel Spass bei dem phänomenalen Wetter.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo FNR-ler - hat schon einer Pläne für heute? Der Messe-Man
wünscht uns ja "viel Spass"


----------



## Bube (14. Mai 2012)

Oh Edgar,
wenn das meine Krankenkasse wüsste... die würde mir
unsere Sonntag-Abend-Pässefahrt untersagen!

MEINE BEINE  :kotz:


----------



## Bube (16. Mai 2012)

*FNR 500*



Hallo Eddi, ist das Timmelsjoch eigentlich auf Grund des Kälteeinbruchs offen? (Aktuell -9°C nachts)
Oder hast Du einen Schlüssel?
Schnee wäre ja nach der überstandenen Blaubeuren-Rückfahrt nicht das Problem...

http://www.timmelsjoch.com/de/extras/news/group/10000/overview.aspx


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. Mai 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> *FNR 500*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Vielleicht sollten wir für Notfälle die MTB mit Spikes bestücken Rädern mitnehmen. ?

Dann wäre ein sicheres überqueren möglich, allerdings die glatten Rennerreifen drücken sich besser bis auf den Asphalt durch, müßte dann also auch klappen.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. Mai 2012)

FNR am Freitag,
am Freitag findet wie immer ein FNR zur üblichen Zeit statt. Allerdings gibt es eine etwas entspanntere Runde rund um Reutlingen.
Falls wer kommt kurz Bescheid geben.
Fahrzeit max. 4 Stunden.

Gruss 


SDR am Samstag mit dem Renner. 
Abfahrt 6.00...... zu Hause um einiges später
Kilometer ca. 330  

Also hoff mer das des Wetter mitmacht.


----------



## schwarzerreiter (16. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei,
wenn kein schnee gibt 

Gruss


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (18. Mai 2012)

Also bis heute abend - bin auch dabei mit leichtem Gerät


----------



## Bube (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo FNRer,

mittlerweile kann ich wieder eine zeitlang schmerzfrei sitzen:
Die Testfahrt für die FNR 500 war eine geile Sache:
hunderte von km und tausende von hm...
anfänglich Regen, dann immer mehr Sonne bis zu einer kurzzeitigen Hitzeschlacht...am Ende hin wieder Radeln in lauer Sommernacht..
Es war so richtig episch radeln!
Gelegentliches "Versägen" von anderen Radlern inklusive 

Und der Anblick bei der Anfahrt auf Kempten: Tiefweiße, mächtige und 
durchaus furchteinflößenede, kilomenterhohe Bergmassive... huhuuuu 
Dahinter, irgendwo: Der GARDASEE... Ziel des FNR 500.



Nur, wenn ich dran denke, dass noch tausende hm und hunderte km bis zu
den FNR 500 gefehlt haben... da wirds mir fast himmelangst.
Aber wir sind dann ja auf dem Timmelsjoch dem Himmel auch viel näher 

Danke @Eddi für die Orga! War eine tolle Ausfahrt. "I LIKE"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Edgar,

Päckchen angekommen.

Garmin-Akku-Laufzeit auf unendlich verlängert getestet. 
Wir können los.


----------



## Bube (23. Mai 2012)

Fail bei der Laufzeitverlängerung!


Beim Edge 800 funktioniert dies.
Beim 705er nicht. 

Folgendes Versuchsergebnis mit dem 705er:
- Original-Garmin-USB-Kabel mit Batterie-Pack: Gerät geht beim Einstecken aus.
- auch mit diversen anderen Kabeln gleiches Ergebnis.
- Original-Garmin-USB-Kabel in Garmin-Netzstecker: Gerät bleibt an + ladet.

Was sollen wir tun? 
Dein Akku-Pack retournieren? Idee? 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## damage0099 (23. Mai 2012)

guck mal im 705er Fred, da wurde dies erfolgreich getestet...
Bauteile stehen glaub auch dabei.


----------



## Bube (23. Mai 2012)

Sind jetzt 1948 Beiträge ... allein im 2. Teil.
Suche mit "aufladen unterwegs" bringen keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse.
Wenn, dann: nicht getestet. 
Unser Teil ist von pearl :revolt.

Muss jetzt so gehen, da diese lange Fahrzeit einmalig ist und 
der 800er das problemlos macht. Danke!


----------



## Volle the Guide (23. Mai 2012)

Braucht Ihr denn so ne ultralange Laufzeit überhaupt? Ich trau Euch zu, die Strecke auch komplett per Daumenpeilung zu fahren. Gibts zwischen Riederich und den Alpen überhaupt noch Wege, die Ihr noch nicht kennt? Ich trau Euch zu, einen Technoguide erst nach dem Hauptkamm zu benötigen....  und dann sind's ja nur noch ein paar Stunden....


----------



## Bube (24. Mai 2012)

Hi Volle,
die Tour findet auf dem Rennrad statt. Auf dem MTB bräuchten wir natürlich bis an das Ende der Welt kein Navi mehr 

Von deine Touren kennst Du die kurzen Falschfahrten, die Karten-hervorholen-Orientierung-Halts und die Rufe von hinten "Hey, da wärs aber auch links gegangen, da wär es schöner". Das multipliziert mit der 
Entfernung vom heimischen Herd und potenziert mit dem Nacht-Faktor.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit steigt bei einer unbekannten Strecke
- aber guter Vorbereitung auf dem amerikanischen Helfer - erfahrungsgemäß immens an. Ausserdem sinkt die Unfallgefahr.
Bei dieser Tour ist eine generalstabsmäßige Vorbereitung, wie Edgar diese betreibt, ein MUSS.

Ach, ich freu mich!

Grüße

Michael


----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2012)

Das stimmt. 100%ig.
Fahrrad-Navi's sind echt geil, was ich schon Touren "nachgefahren" bin....ein Traum, die Dinger! Vorausgesetzt der Track stimmt, bin aber bisher noch nie angegangen, hoffentlich bleibt das so


----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2012)

den akkupack hatte einer, der muß funzen:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RAIKKO-AccuPack-mobiler-Ersatzakku-Blackberry/dp/B004BTWMEI/"]RAIKKO USB AccuPack 5200 mobiler USB Ersatzakku: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]


----------



## Bube (24. Mai 2012)

Hey, DANKE für deine Bemühungen 

Hast du noch Überstunden und ein Rennrad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2012)

Mit euch Verrückten??!!
Haßt du mich so sehr, daß du mich gleich umbringen willst?

Bin doch nicht lebensmüde 

Ich hoffe, daß ich den morgigen Ritt mit RideOnChris irgendwie überstehe 

Euch gute Fahrt 

PS: Überstunden ja, Zeit um sie abzuradeln leider nicht


----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2012)

hab hier noch was:


Hallo Marcel,

das Aufladen des Edge 705 mit meinem Polymer-Akku (
http://www.elv.de/output/controller....ereich=&marke=
) funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Konnte den Garmin mind. 2x komplett aufladen. Während des Aufladens kann man den Garmin auch weiter benutzen. Er spring nicht in den File-Modus.
Zusätzlicher Vorteil des beschriebenen Polymer-Akkus: Es sind viele Adapter dabei, d.h. man kann fast alle gängigen Handys, usw. aufladen. 

Ich kann den Akku weiterempfehlen.
Nachteilig sind nur die etwas langen Ladezeiten. Er benötigt etwa 6-8h Aufladezeit (der Polymer-Akku). Der Edge ist etwa in 3h wieder komplett aufgeladen.

Gruß Thomas
   *


----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2012)

13.04.2012, 22:14	 * #32
blaues_Kopftuch
komischer Kautz
*

*
Registriert seit: Aug 2007
Ort: Freiburg i. Br.
Bike: Stevens 712 Museumsedition, RR mit Shimano 600 Komponenten Commencal Meta 666 Vip

Fotos 
*
 AW: Garmin Edge 705 Akkulaufzeit verlängern / aufladen
Hi

Mein Edge 800 geht bei meinem Dahon ReeCharge nicht in den Massenspeichermodus sondern lädt friedlich vor sich hin und lässt sich dabei auch anschalten.
Näheres zu Geräten wie B&M E-Werk oder Dahon ReeCharge siehe hier: http://fahrradzukunft.de/12/steckdose-unterwegs-2/

mfg Kopftuch

P.S.: 5V USB Ausgang ... könnte auch für manche interessant sein
__________________
Horizont nennt man den Abstand zwischen Kopf und Brett.

BikeLightWiki - umfangreiches Nachschlagewerk für alle Neueinsteiger im Lampenbau - auf PN Anfrage kurzfristig online
   *	    
 14.04.2012, 12:03	 * #33
laleso
halt mal schnell die Kuh
*

*
Registriert seit: Jan 2004
Bike: zu viele...

Fotos 
*
 AW: Garmin Edge 705 Akkulaufzeit verlängern / aufladen
Servus,

habe gerade mal den 705 an den vom Kopftuch verlinkten Step-Down Wandler angeschlossen:

Edge eingeschaltet, Wandler angesteckt > Edge bleibt ganz normal im Betriebsmodus, lädt jedoch nebenbei den Akku auf - perfekt!

Evtl ist dieses Verhalten Firmware-abhängig, ich benutze 3.1.
Auch die Beschaltung des USB-Kabels kann Einfluss haben...


Nebenbei: Was nach längerem Nichtgebrauch des 705auffällt, ist das im Vergleich zum 800er wesentlich besser abzulesende Display. 
Ich glaube, ich tausche mal die Halter wieder aus.

.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2012)

hier der Link, nur 2 Seiten, dürftest du schaffen  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419987&page=2


----------



## Bube (25. Mai 2012)

Danke damage...


----------



## Bube (25. Mai 2012)

Hi FNRer,

heute Rennrad FNR.

Gefahren wird die "Pässefahrt". Eddi und ich fahren diese in unter 2 h.
Heute fahren wir etwas entspannter und peilen eine Zielzeit von 2,5 h an.

 Mit dabei: 
Eddi (unbestätigt)
Rudi (bestätigt)
Jonny (bestätigt, wird extra gesichert gegen runterfallen)
Kiese (informiert)
Michael (bestätigt)

Sonst noch wer?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (25. Mai 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Hi FNRer,
> 
> heute Rennrad FNR.
> 
> ...






Bestätigt, allerdings nur bis um max. 20.00

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (28. Mai 2012)

Gibt es eine Wettervorhersage, welche für den 1. und 2.6. eigentlich keinen Regen vorhersagt?


----------



## damage0099 (28. Mai 2012)

Fr eher schlecht, Sa eher gut.


----------



## Bube (30. Mai 2012)

Sodele @Eddi,

Jonny war da und wollte es nochmal genau wissen.
Und festgelegt wurde folgendes:
1. gemeinsame Rast: 100 m bevor unser Weg wieder in die Leermoser-Tunnel-Straße mündet, ist links der Weißensee-Parkplatz. , Achtung: Zeit für Begleitfahrzeug zur nachfolgenden Rast sehr knapp!
2. gemeinsame Rast: kurz vor Au, nach Abzweigung Köfels kommt rechts Parkmöglichkeit
3. gemeinsame Rast: Timmelsjoch, Mautstellenparkplatz rechter Hand
4. Rucksackdepot: Nach Meran an Tanke Simigo
5. gemeinsame Rast: Trento, Autobahnausfahrt Centro, am 1. Kreisel die Tanke Api.

Bis morgen.

Grüße + DANKE an Jonny+Sonja

Versuch Wetterprognose: 
Start bei nassen Straßen,  (Schutzblech?)
bis Kempten öfters mal Regen
nach Fernpass kaum Wasser von oben
erst in Riva wieder Wasser (Freudentränen)


----------



## Bube (31. Mai 2012)

FNR 500
Mich haben jetzt so viele Leute für bekloppt erklärt... 

Ich erklär er jetzt so: Wir fahren in 2 Tagen bis zum Gardasee.
Am ersten Tag bis in´s Ötztal, dann den Rest am Folgetag...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo FNR-ler,
der Freitags Standard Ausfahrt fällt aus......

Heute geht es etwas früher los und es dauert dafür auch etwas länger 

Und was heißt bekloppt...die einen hocken Stundenlang bzw. Tagelang auf Ihrem Allerwertesten und machen fast nix  und wir sehen nebenbei noch was 

Also an die Radler und Betreuer. 

Gutes gelingen...und viel Spaß  

Gruss ein Master FNR


----------



## Chisum (1. Juni 2012)

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg und gutes Wetter. Und nicht vergessen: Der Weg ist das Ziel.

VG Stefan


----------



## Bube (3. Juni 2012)

Hallihallo FNRer,
war bei Rudi und hab jetzt die Bilder vom FNR500er vorliegen


----------



## Volle the Guide (3. Juni 2012)

Hi FNRs,
ich bin ja so froh, dass Ihr das ganze heil überstanden habt.
Beeindruckende Fotos und eine noch viel beeindruckendere Leistung!!   
Da könnt Ihr wirklich stolz auf Euch sein. Eins ist sicher:
Zum alten Eisen gehört Ihr noch lange nicht!
Grüße von der Alb, Volker


P.S.: War am Donnerstag  (wie kann man bloß so blöd sein und sich im Tag vertun) Punkt 12 am Abfahrtsort. Hätte Euch gerne die ersten KM Windschatten spendiert (sofern Ihr mein Schneckentempo hättet annehmen wollen). Am Freitag passte es dann aber leider gar nicht rein. Hätte ich meine Tagesplanungen umgestellt, dann hätt's gepasst...... Ich seh aber schon: Ihr hattet so eine Hilfe gar nicht nötig! Damit verdient Ihr allergrößten Respekt.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Juni 2012)

Gratulation Jungs!!!

     
     

Super Leistung von Euch und trotzdem immer ein Grinsen im Gesicht.

     
    

Ride on
Chris

P.S.
Was war mit der Brücke los?
Wollten die Euch ne Umleitung schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Volker, Chris und Bubutz,

DANKE! für Eure guten Wünsche 

Dieses Event ist wie bei Jacobs Kaffee:* Die Krönung!*

Grenzerfahrung könnte es auch genannt werden.

Es gab Grenzen, die waren gefährlich. Und es gab Grenzen, leistungsmäßige.
Seltsamerweise waren diese nie bergauf. Erstere waren bergab und zweitere im Flachland, Gefälle 1 % und WIND :kotz:


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juni 2012)

Respekt vor dieser Leistung!! Echt wahnsinn! 

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Bube (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo FNRer,
Eddi hat keinen Compi zur Vergügung.
Mein letzter Stand war, daß er morgen mit dem FNR noch aussetzt. 
Ich selbst werde morgen auch nicht radeln.

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende!

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (15. Juni 2012)

Und? Wer ist fit im Schritt? Wer hat noch nicht und will noch mal?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (15. Juni 2012)

Hey, bin wieder einigermaßen einsatzbereit.
Gestern kleine Probefahrt gemacht...Wäre also wieder mit am Start

Was steht auf dem Plan ?

Bis später


----------



## schwarzerreiter (15. Juni 2012)

Bin auch Einsatzbereit,- bis der Tag geht!


----------



## Bube (15. Juni 2012)

schwarzerreiter schrieb:


> ... bis der Tag geht!


----------



## mikeandbike (15. Juni 2012)

würd heute auch mal wieder erscheinen, bis später


----------



## Bube (16. Juni 2012)

Und, Mike der Spurlose, was sagen die Schenkelchen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (16. Juni 2012)

@Rudi
Wenn du noch länger Pause machst, verpasst Du das:


----------



## Bube (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo FNR500-Mitradler:Es sind noch (viele) Bilder nachzutragen:






Und eines in GROß:



Stell Dir vor, das Bild wäre nicht gemacht worden


----------



## damage0099 (18. Juni 2012)

geil!!!!!!!!!! super!

Zum Edge....   darauf hab ich schon lange gewartet 

Daß ihr nicht normal seit, wisst ihr schon, oder?


----------



## Bube (18. Juni 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...Daß ihr nicht normal seit, wisst ihr schon, oder?



Wird immer wieder behauptet...Noch ist nichts bewiesen


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo FNR-ler, 
am kommenden Freitag ist ja um 20.45 das Deutschlandspiel Vietelfinalspiel.

Mein Vorschlag wäre:
- Radeln ab 17.30 wie immer
- Dann 20.45 Public Viewing in Mittelstadt im Züchterstüble

Dort gibt es ein Beamer und eine Leinwand ca. 1.50 x 2.00 Meter  + außerdem ein Europameisterschaftsangebot

Riesen-Schnitzel, Brot und Salat inkl. eine halbe Bier für 11,- und natürlich ala Kart einen herlichen Rostbraten.

P.S. Dies wäre übrigends auch einen gute Möglichkeit für schon lange nicht mehr gesehene FNR Mitglieder einzusteigen, oder die wo nicht alzu lange radeln wollen. 

Also Abfahrt wie immmer, Strecke kommt auf.

Gruss


----------



## damage0099 (20. Juni 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> ...Noch ist nichts bewiesen



hmmmm........hast schon mal in dein Album geschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo @Edgar,

heute ist ja der wie von Dir besprochene Nightride. Philipp würde u.U. auch zum Viewing kommen?

Zum RR-Höllen-Vorride:
Wann war nochmal geplanter Start? Könntest Du mich 5 min vorher Zuhause abholen?
Wie war die Strategie des Rittes?

Danke + Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo Michael,
FNR wie immer um 17.30 ab Treffpunkt....
Geht Philipp auch zum radeln mit ?
Hannes würde auch zum Fußballspiel mitgehen....

RR Vorrunde Speed V-Max 1Stunde:
- Start 16.00 beim Bäcker
- Strecke, vom Bäcker bis zum Anstieg nach Mittelstadt sehr zügig mit hoher Trittfrequenz anradeln, danach auf Straße bis K-furt Raiser...Radweg nach Tü und zurück.....Strategie, ab Anhöhe Mittelstadt ziemlich stramm die komplette Strecke durchziehen, bei jeder Abbiegung oder nicht geplanter Geschwindigkeitsreduzierung sofort wieder auf mind. 35 KM/H hochbeschleinigen und Vollgas weiter. Dann ca. alle 200 Meter Führungswechsel.
Essen mindestens 1 Stunde vor dem Ride was gut verdauliches.

Aueßerdem Bike, 8bar Luftdruck, nur Schlauch und Pumpe und eine Wasserflasche....
Garmin natürlich nicht vergessen

Gruss


----------



## Bube (22. Juni 2012)

OK, Philipp -vielleicht- zum Viewing. Nicht zum Radeln.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juni 2012)

habt ihr eure MTB's verkauft oder kaputt gemacht?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. Juni 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> habt ihr eure MTB's verkauft oder kaputt gemacht?




Ne Ne die werden auch noch bewegt...

Heute nur Renn Vorride zum anglühen, dannach ganz normaler FNR


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juni 2012)

ui, dann bin ich mal ganz ruhig  
Wenn ihr irgendwann mal wieder Form abgebaut habt, fahr ich evt. mal wieder mit euch


----------



## Bube (22. Juni 2012)

Wir trainieren hier die ganze Truppe, damit Du zumindest bergauf nicht
von uns zu arg aufgehalten werden würdest...
Das Hüttenlitertraining, um mit Dir mitzuhalten, müssen wir wohl auf ein anderes Leben verschieben...


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juni 2012)

hahaha "zu arg aufgehalten"...., Witzbold 

Jaja, diese Laster....die kosten schon Körner  

Hüttenlitertraining  , schönes Wort.....ich wär dabei  falls ihr das mal machen wollt


----------



## Bube (23. Juni 2012)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> ...Außerdem Bike, 8bar Luftdruck, ...



Offizieller Tourschnitt der TÜ-Leistungsvergleichsmessstreckenhausrunde  
im 1. Versuch: 35,8 km/h


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Juni 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Offizieller Tourschnitt der TÜ-Leistungsvergleichsmessstreckenhausrunde
> im 1. Versuch: 35,8 km/h





Obwohl, 

da ist noch Luft nach oben 

Ich schlage vor, in Tübingen an der Kusterdingerstrasse, die ganz Gruppe ein 180° Hinterradversetzer bei blockiertem Vorderrad, der letzte übernimmt dann für 200m die Führung. Danach belgischer Kreisel.
Das bringt sicher nochmal 0,5km/h.  


Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. Juni 2012)

Ähem, ich nochmal.

Also, 
auch wenn es sich vor dem Hintergrund eurer sportlichen Leistungen dieses Jahr anhört wie Todessehnsucht, 
ich könnte mir doch mal wieder vorstellen ne Runde mit euch zu drehen.

Interessieren würde mich allerdings speziell eine von euren schon legendären 36er Runden.

Wann steht denn da die Nächste an?
Vielleicht schon morgen???

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Ne Packliste für die Tour wäre auch noch gut, bzw. Startort und -Zeit.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juni 2012)

Sehr aufschlußreicher post, Chris 

Darfst nächstes mal unsere Rucksäcke nehmen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. Juni 2012)

Schei55e erwischt.  Wo der Typ aber auch überall aboniert hat 

Na ja, ich hoffe die Krämpfe von gestern bis morgen überwunden zu haben.

Eine Runde mit Ausstiegsoptionen wäre natürlich trotzdem gut 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juni 2012)

hehe, achja, ich nehme immer ein paar größere Steine im Rucksack mit auf Tour...als Glücksbringer


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. Juni 2012)

Ich habe übrigends wirklich schon mal gesehen wie sich bubutz Steine in den Rucksack geladen hat, als er mit mir auf Tour war. 
Es sagte zwar was von "Versteinerungen", aber jetzt geht mir natürlich ein Licht auf.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (28. Juni 2012)

hahaha, ja, das erklärt einiges


----------



## bubutz2000 (28. Juni 2012)

...das war ein ganz kleiner Stein...
Würde auch gerne mal wieder mitfahren. Kann aber am Freitag nicht


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (28. Juni 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> @Rudi
> Wenn du noch länger Pause machst, verpasst Du das:


 
hoffentlich kommen wir morgen da vorbei - mir läuft jetzt schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Juni 2012)

Sorry, nach der Nacht sind mir die Trails für ne 36er Runde zu nass 
Vielleicht klappt's ja nächsten Freitag.
Rührt euch mal.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (29. Juni 2012)

Chris, wenn es mit der 36er wegen nasser Trails schlecht aussieht..

Wir arbeiten auch noch am 36 er Schnitt..  

Gruss, bis irgend wann mal wieder

Edgar


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Juni 2012)

Dass es mit der "36er Runde" nach euren neuesten Aktivitäten zu Mißverständnissen kommen könnte ist mir erst später aufgefallen. 

Ich meinte aber die Runde wo die fetten Gabeln zum Einsatz gebracht werden und dieses Geläuf geht mir trocken einfach besser von der Hand.

Habe mich erst neulich im Allgäu sauber auf die Fresse gepackt,
daher bin ich da vorübergehend etwas vorsichtiger.

Ride on 
RR or MB
Chris


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (29. Juni 2012)

Hallloooooo FNR!! - was ist denn heute angesagt? Nach "3x durch Abwesenheit geglänzt" bin ich schon a bissle heiss auf heut' abend


----------



## Bube (29. Juni 2012)

Hi Findefux! Welcome back °-°

Heute gemütliche Runde. The Machine geht morgen auf Pässetour
und möchte heute gediegene Runde drehen.

Bis später!


Micha

PS: 36er Runden werde angekündigt...


----------



## Bube (5. Juli 2012)

Werde diesen Freitag nicht am üblichen Nightride mitradeln können.
Bin mit der Radsportgruppe bei Balingen unterwegs.

Viel Spaß!

Michael


----------



## schwarzerreiter (5. Juli 2012)

Bin auch nicht da, bin auch in Balingen unterwegs,
Melde mich mich ab, für den FNR

gruß Jonny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (6. Juli 2012)

Werde heute auch nicht an den Start gehen, da ich heute noch dringend ein paar sachen herrichten muß.

Schönes Wochenende und bis nächste Woche


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (6. Juli 2012)

und wer fährt dann mit mir???
Wollte so bis 8 Uhr fahren, da ich noch zu einer Feier gehe...
Edgar - 21/2 Stunden???


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (6. Juli 2012)

den Riederichern "a good Ride en Bahleng"


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juli 2012)

Ihr seid doch die, die in Malle immer viieeeel zu schnell und dodaaal unverantwortungslos unterwegs sind, oder nicht  ???

Kann teuer werden....echt lachhaft, was ich da gesehen habe, seht selbst:

http://www.trax.de/radfahren-auf-mallorca-haertere-strafen/id_52895384/index

".....Auf Straßen sollen 30 Stundenkilometer erlaubt sein, auf Radwegen 15 Stundenkilometer....."

hahahhaha


----------



## Bube (12. Juli 2012)

Wer wird denn da die paar FNRer aufgreifen, wenn
die Hirzeler-Jungs in Gruppen á 30 Leutchen dann das Staatssäckel so richtig füllen 


*Freitag-FNR:*  Wie wäre es, wenn wir morgen mal wieder
den Badenixen in Böblingen unsere gebräunten Körper zeigen?
Für was waren wir denn auf Malle?

Hey Edgar, Rudi, Jonny & Co: meldet euch!


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juli 2012)

Spanien braucht Kohle....ihr seid Deutsche...das paßt doch 

aaaah, Badenixen etc....deswegen wart ihr auf Malle  ihr habt euch gebräunt.... jetzt versteh ich


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo FNR,
danke für Info wegen FNR-alternative, habe heute mit Antibiotika begonnen...Stirnhöhlen sind immer noch ganz zu und jetzt steht Genesung auf em Zettl....

Also viel Spaß beim saunieren. (Wäre gerne mit )

Gruss Edgar

P.S. Rudi und Michael, mir fehlt immer bzw. teilweise noch die Info ob Ihr eine FNR-Bekleidungsteil oder mehr und in was für einer Größe benötigt.
Ohne diese Info kann ich nicht bestellen. Alle anderen Rückmeldungungen sind schon da.


----------



## Bube (13. Juli 2012)

Auch Jonny ist heute verhindert. 
Der FNR und das Alternativ-Programm wird für heute abgesagt!

@Eddi: ich steh dann mal gleich auf und schau nach. Sorry!


----------



## Bube (13. Juli 2012)

... und wieder da!

Langarm: XXL
Windjacke: L
Kurzarm-Shirt: wie Jonny (grad nicht greifbar)

Sofern möglich: alle 3 mit dem 500 und dem Häckchen. 

Grüße + Gute Besserung!


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (13. Juli 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Auch Jonny ist heute verhindert.
> Der FNR und das Alternativ-Programm wird für heute abgesagt!
> 
> Dann fahre ich wohl wie letzten Freitag alleine über die Alb
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (16. Juli 2012)

@Eddi: Mein FNR-Shirt ist mal wieder geklaut worden..anders ist mir das Fehlen nicht erklärbar.
Hätte gerne 2 Stück...nur die Größe kann ich nicht ablesen... Bitte 1 Nummer kleiner als wie bei Dir. DANKE!

@Rudi: Fährst Du kommendes Wochenende Albstadt?


----------



## Bube (16. Juli 2012)

@Eddi: T-Shirt ist von der besten aller meiner Ehefrauen wieder gefunden worden: XL bitte


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. Juli 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> @Eddi: T-Shirt ist von der besten aller meiner Ehefrauen wieder gefunden worden: XL bitte



Alles klar !!!!!!


----------



## Bube (18. Juli 2012)

Sodele. Edgar hat sich gestern wieder eindrucksvoll auf dem Renner zurückgemeldet 

*FNR*
Diesen Freitag lassen wir den Rudi nicht allein in der Nacht 
Um ihn auf den Albstadt-Bike-Marathon vorzubereiten, werden
wir eine gemütliche Ausfahrt ohne viel Höhenmeter auf die Fildern unternehmen.
Geselliges Beisammensein -auch in der Kneipe- geplant


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. Juli 2012)

Eindrucksvoll schlapp zurückgemeldet 

Freitag ich bin dabei 

Bis dann

P.S. Micha wann könnte ich den das Trikot anbrobieren ?


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (19. Juli 2012)

Heya - alle wieder da - na dann bis Freitag
Micha: danke für die Rücksichtnahme zum Albstadtmarathon


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (19. Juli 2012)

...aber "gemütlich" muss es dann doch nicht sein - "Laufa lau"!!!!!


----------



## Bube (20. Juli 2012)

Hi Rudi,
hab jetzt auch eine Startplatz für die Radtouristikfahrt mit Verpflegung und
netten Mädels an der Strecke. 
Bis heute Abend.

Micha


----------



## Bube (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo FNRer,

morgen findet ein Rennrad-FNR statt.

Gefahren wird die Haigerloch-Neckartalschaukel.

Eingeladen wurden auch die Dettinger-Ex-Marchis, obwohl ich 
nur wenige mail-Adressen hatte.

Martin, sofern du mitliest: Auch Du! Bitte deine Mail-Adresse zur Weiterleitung.... Danke (PN)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. Juli 2012)

Bin mit dabei.....


----------



## Bube (27. Juli 2012)

Update... Hitzebedingt radeln wir heute in schwindelnde Höhen... bzw. Höhe schwindelig....
ach egal:

Schöne Tour zum und vom Sauheldcup!


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. Juli 2012)

Fahrt Ihr auch noch 36er (oder 40er ) Runden? Oder seit Ihr nach Eurem Saison-Highlight in ein schwarzes Loch gefallen?


----------



## jonibeck (28. Juli 2012)

Ihr wart aber nicht etwa die 3 Biker die auch in Seeburg durch den Wald fuhren?


----------



## Bube (28. Juli 2012)

Oh Jedi, die dunkle Seite der Nacht...geführt hat uns das Schicksal hin zum Rennrad
Geil einfach sind die Entfernungen du machen kannst in einer Nacht.
Ändern wird sich das wieder, bestimmt...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. August 2012)

Ist heut jemand am Start ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (3. August 2012)

Ziemlich hektisch gerade....


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (8. August 2012)

wer ist am Freitag am Start?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. August 2012)

Hey Rudi,
ich bin dabei....
würde mal wieder MTB (36er) mit hohem Geländeanteil und vielen Spitzkehren vorschlagen. Alles ums Haus rum. 

Ist noch jemand mit am Start ?

Abfahrt wie immer um 17.30 

Bis Morgen


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (9. August 2012)

ich muss zu 'nem 50-er Geburtstag - aber so einmal Alb rauf und runter
wäre schon drin...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. August 2012)

Lese ich 36er???

Da wäre ich auch am Start
und mach mir vorher noch 2,5er Schlappen drauf.


17.30Uhr wo?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. August 2012)

Hallo Chris,
geradelt wird ab 17.30 
Treffpunkt 17.30 beim Bäcker(Winter) in Riederich 

36er, bedeutet Spitzkehren bis das es uns schwindlig wird.

Fahrzeit  17.30 bis um 22.00 also auch ein Lichtlein einpacken.

Gruss bis später


----------



## Bube (17. August 2012)

Hallo FNRer,

heute normaler MTB-FNR.

Geplant ist unsere HW5-Runde, der Schluss ganz leicht modifiziert.

km/hm: 82/950

Charakter: Eine Tour aus unseren FNR-Anfangs-Tagen.
               Durch nennenswerten Grundlagenanteil mitverantwortlich für die hohe
               FNR-Ausdauer. Die kilometerlangen Trails ohne Rotsocken sind legendär.
               Hitzebedingt heute 2 Wasserflaschen erforderlich, Brotzeit mitnehmen sinnvoll.
Kleines Taschengeld einstecken, Teilnahme verpflichtet zur Einkehr.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. August 2012)

Bin mit am Start.....


----------



## Bube (24. August 2012)

*FNR heute:* 

Über Metzingen Richtung Eningen, Trail bergauf, an Eninger Steige Wasserwegle bergab, dann wieder Trail rauf und auf schmalem Weg bergab.
Tourdauer: ca. 3,5 Stunden.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (24. August 2012)

Sind die Anstiege mit 601 befahrbar oder haben die über 30%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (24. August 2012)

Nur geringe Anstiege...


----------



## Bube (29. August 2012)

FNR am Freitag:

Zitat:"Hübsche junge Damen servieren im blauen Dirndl edlen Saft. 
Bis 9. September ist das Nürtinger Weindorf geöffnet"

Zuerst eine Runde am Albtrauf / Beurener Fels und
dann eine Runde auf dem Weindorf?


----------



## damage0099 (29. August 2012)

hört sich gut an..."junge, blaue Damen servieren im hübschen Dirndl edlen Saft"


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (31. August 2012)

Hey Micha - dann regnets wohl nicht heute abend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



na dann bis 17:30 - bin dabei!


----------



## Bube (7. September 2012)

Wie angekündigt werde ich heute nicht am FNR teilnehmen können.
Denke, daß auch Jonny nicht kommt.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (7. September 2012)

Edgar - bist im Land?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. September 2012)

Ab jetzt wieder


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. September 2012)

Hallo FNR-ler,
bin heute nochmals nicht am Start, werde mich beim segeln am Bodensee erholen.

Schöne Ausfahrt

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (14. September 2012)

Wer fährt denn heute außer mir
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (14. September 2012)

@Eddi: Seggel gibts auch hier 


@Rudi: bin dabei, Lichtenstein ist angesagt.


----------



## damage0099 (14. September 2012)

Da fahrt ihr einmal in meinen Jagdgründen und ich bin nicht da


----------



## Bube (14. September 2012)

Aber wir fahren dort nur ein paar Mal auf und ab.
Und das macht dir nichts aus; du kennst die Wege eh nicht.  

Hey Alder, würde gerne mal wieder mit Dir biken!


----------



## damage0099 (14. September 2012)

Hi Bube,
ja, eine gemeinsame Tour wäre mal wieder super!

Ich sagte ja, daß ich dann aber taktisch vorgehen muß: Warten bis ihr abtrainiert, müde seid, und vorher evtl. noch ne Krankheit auskuriert....dann wage ich mich vllt. mit.
Ansonsten sind meine Überlebenschancen wohl eher gering 

Vielleicht klappts ja dieses Jahr noch. Falls doch noch die große Krise kommt, kann ich evt. doch mal an der Abschlußtour teilnehmen (anstatt schaffen zu müssen  ).
Aber bis dahin ist ja Gott sei Dank noch lange her.
Es wird sich schon noch was ergeben, du hörst von mir!
Gruß damage

PS: Du könntest meine 5L Wasser übernehmen, die ich immer brauche


----------



## Bube (14. September 2012)

Du und dein mit Hefe verseuchtes Wasser :kotz:

Sind heute am diesem lichten Stein ein paar brutale Sachen geschoben.
Hatte aber auch viel fahrbares dabei, ne tolle Gegend.

Bei den obigen 36-er Stellen brauchts halt auch richtige Männer dazu....wir nehmen dann Dich, Chris und Stefan und die anderen Bekloppten  mit 
Da können wir nur lernen.


Grüße und bis dahin.

Micha

PS: Viel Spaß beim Klassentreffen


----------



## Bube (17. September 2012)

Moin Rudi: Und, schöne Radausfahrt gewesen? 
Moin seemann: Wieder mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (21. September 2012)

Heute FNR:
Wohin es geht


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (21. September 2012)

Hallo Bübchen,
bin heute mit dem 36er Bike im Geschäft, da ich bis ca. 17.00 einen Termin habe.....wenn möglich werde ich quer einsteigen.....sobald ich auf em Bike sitze werde ich mich bei Dir kurz melden...wegen abstimmen Treffpunkt....

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (21. September 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Heute FNR:
> Wohin es geht



Da der Wetterbericht für heute Abend irgend wann starken Regen angemeldet hat würde ich Rund um Neuffen vorschlagen...da gbt es viele Varianten.....


gruss


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (21. September 2012)

Im Schönbuch röhren wieder die Hirsche - aber das ist ja entgegengesetzt zu Edgar's Route - wenn es vor 9 Uhr regnet evt. Nähe Rostbratenschnitzelheim Mittelstadt??
Gruss Rudi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. September 2012)

Mal völlig offtopic:

Kennt jemand ein empfehlenswertes Bauunternehmen(hoch/tief) hier in der Gegend?
Ich hätte ein paar Sachen am Haus zu machen.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Bube (26. September 2012)

Siehe  NT-Fred.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. September 2012)

Kein Aufruf....niemand am Start ?

Würde ne Runde drehen wenn jemand mitfährt.


Gruss


----------



## Bube (28. September 2012)

Würde auch an der Runde drehen.

Rudi auf dem Wasen?


----------



## Bube (28. September 2012)

Heute Ausnutzung des Herbstwetters:
Abfahrt mit Rennrad um 15:15 Uhr bei mir.

Rudi ist auf dem Wasen, Eddi + Jonny  sind informiert und startklar.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (5. Oktober 2012)

FNR-Ausfahrt ?

Riederich und Mittelstadt sind am Start.

Wer ist sonst noch mit dabei ?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Oktober 2012)

MTB? 

Wo geht's heute hin?

Wenn ihr ein paar nette Trails aus eurem Nähkästchen holt,
kommen Damage und ich auch.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (5. Oktober 2012)

Hey Chris,
wenn Ihr Euch anmeldet dann gibt es natürlich eine Geländeausfahrt.

Dann ist 36er angesagt und diesmal nicht im Schnitt.

Lasst Euch überraschen....

Licht, Getränke und was zu Essen mitnehmen.


Abfahrt 17.30

bis später


Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (5. Oktober 2012)

So, dann laß ich mich auch mal überraschen...

Nach der letzten Öffnung haben die Trails innerhalb weniger Wochen so gelitten; 
es war grauenhaft! 
Einen Teufel werde ich tun! Diese Kiste bleibt zu!

Gerne radeln wir zusammen, war immer TOP! Aber der Tour wegen und wegen den netten Leutchen.
Bestimmt kommt Ihr nicht, nur der unbekannten Abfahrten wegen, oder?

Vorschlag:
Wir machen es wie vor 25 Jahren bei den Fußball-Stickern: Wir tauschen!
Wie viele Trails bist Du im Rückstand, Chris?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Oktober 2012)

Tja, wenn es um die reine Anzahl ginge...

Aber es ist halt wie mit den Stickern.
Da gab es doch die normalen, 
dann die mit dem silbrig glänzenden Rand
und natürlich nicht zu vergessen die...
Nationalspieler.

Genau so einen Nationalspieler versuche ich ja 
seit Jahr und Tag dem FNRlern schmackhaft zu machen.

Der würde auch noch die eine oder andere Durchfahrt aushalten.
Ich glaube ich habe dir sogar schon handgemalte Anfahrtsbeschreibungen zukommen lassen 

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Natürlich hast du recht, kam vielleicht beim ersten Post falsch rüber. 
Wir würden kommen um mit den richtigen Leuten zusammen feine Trails zu verkosten.


----------



## damage0099 (5. Oktober 2012)

*Flüstermodus_AN* 
 @Chris: Wir wollten uns doch mit "denen" nicht mehr in der Öffentlichkeit sehen lassen 
*Flüstermodus_AUS*

Hach, ok, bin dabei  ... komm ich halt wieder dodaal versaut heim 

Ich hoffe, pünktlich zu sein, muß nochmals kurz heim, hab meine Windeln zuhaus liegen lassen...versuche, um 1730 dort zu sein, Treffpunkt hab ich ja jetzt, danke Chris.


----------



## Chisum (5. Oktober 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Wir machen es wie vor 25 Jahren bei den Fußball-Stickern: Wir tauschen!



Könnte euch nächsten Freitag wieder ein paar Sachen anbieten hier in S. Gibt hier auch ein größeres Volksfest, bei dem wir dann anschließend noch ein Hendl abgreifen könnten. Frag heute doch mal deine Leute.

VG Stefan


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Jungs - interessant heute unser Forum bin gespannt, was heute abend abgeht... 
Bis später
Rudi


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (5. Oktober 2012)

und Stefan's Vorschlag finde ich SUUUPER!!!


----------



## damage0099 (6. Oktober 2012)

So, nach heisser Dusche und Kaltgetränk meiner Wahl in der Hand sage ich nochmals: Vielen Dank! War eine supergeile Tour 
Alles dabei, was das Herz begehrt  .
Ich hoffe, wir haben euer Konzept nicht zu sehr durcheinandergewirbelt und euren Schnitt nicht zu weit nach unten gedrückt  (sonst glätte ich ihn passend auf den gewünschten Wert  )...aber Gäste plagt ihr doch gern oder net? 

Gerne mal wieder 

Nach dieser Tour freue ich mich einfach, Gewissheit zu haben, daß ich noch normal bin 

Edith: Es ist wirklich erschreckend, wie manche Trails verschandelt werden.
Traurig, was für kranke Köpfe unterwegs sind!! 

Wie gesagt: Bei einem Anti-Abkürzungseinsatz wäre ich dabei!


Prost und gut Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. Oktober 2012)

Auch von meiner Seite Danke!!!

   
   
   

an den Guide und an die gesellige Runde.
Hat Spass gemacht mit euch.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (6. Oktober 2012)

*Hey liebe Gastfahrer!*
Danke, auch den FNRer hat der Abend gestern viel Spaß gemacht.
Danke und Bewunderung an eure lässige Fahrtechnik. XtiefverneigX
Und an eure tolle, lustige Art, welche den Abend sehr bereichert hat.


----------



## Bube (6. Oktober 2012)

*Hey lieber Stefan!*
Dein Angebot wird hiermit sofort angenommen.
Welch Freude, von Dir zu lesen, und dann gleich so was... Jipyyyyyahee
Oder neudeutsch: KASHIMA

Über´s Wochenende sind wir wenig im Netz unterwegs... bin auf die Wortmeldungen gespannt... Hey damage und Chris: AUF GEHTS, LET´S PARTY!
Und das erste Hendl spendieren wir dem Gastgeber


----------



## Bube (8. Oktober 2012)

Für Eddi: Dies ist der Link vom "Schnäppchenfred":

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456035&page=202


----------



## Bube (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Tourleitung hat für kommenden Freitag folgendes angefragt:

_Hi Micha,

gib doch mal durch, wann es euch am Freitag passt, ich bin ziemlich flexibel. Können uns wieder in Degerloch, Albplatz treffen, wie beim letzten Mal, oder auch in Wangen, wenn ihr mit dem Fahrrad anreist. Wie wäre 18 Uhr?

VG ..._


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo bin dabei,,,könnte ab ca. 15.30 in R starten.
Mit Auto oder Bike ?

Vorschlag wenn das Wetter gut ist.

- Warmradeln - Riedrich-Stugi   Nonstop  ca. 40 Km 2H
- Dann die Rundfahrt mit S.  
- Volksfest zum motivieren
- Ausradeln - Stugi-Riederich   heim.....Ankunft ca. 1.30 - 2.00


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi @ll,
bin in Stuttgart mit dabei. Gerne mit Auto Hin- und Rückfahrt.

Überlegt sich sonst noch jemand mitzukommen?

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Bube (10. Oktober 2012)

@eddi: Laufradsatz (Schnäppchenfred):
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Veltec-AM-On...e&hash=item3a7319de64&clk_rvr_id=396725205704


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Oktober 2012)

..."20,7mm Maulweite"...

taugt aber höchstens bis 2.2er Reifen.

Aber wer will so was fahren? 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2012)

nur bis 100kg im AM => Wer will sowas fahren  ?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. Oktober 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> @eddi: Laufradsatz (Schnäppchenfred):
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Veltec-AM-On...e&hash=item3a7319de64&clk_rvr_id=396725205704




Für was für einen Einsatz bzw. auf welches Bike ?

Gruss


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Oktober 2012)

...26 Zoll... wer will sowas fahren?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. Oktober 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> ..."20,7mm Maulweite"...
> 
> taugt aber höchstens bis 2.2er Reifen.
> 
> ...




Du fährst glaube ich so was


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Oktober 2012)

Nee, die Felge vom EX1750 LRS hat Maulweite 21mm 

Ist aber für 2.4er und 2.5er immer noch zu wenig.

Steige demnächst auf Spike Evo 35AL um.
Da dürften die Reifen dann ganz gut halten.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (10. Oktober 2012)

Sind eigentlich schon wieder Schulferien?


----------



## Bube (11. Oktober 2012)

*FNR-Stuttgart-Tour*

Startvorschlag von Stefan: 18 Uhr
-> Start Riederich/Bäcker: 17 Uhr
-> Treffpunkt Stuttgart: Vereinsheim der Stuttgarter Kickers/Königsträßle in Degerloch (freies parken, auch mit FNR-Sprinter)
-> Tourdauer geplant von Stefan bis Ankunft Volksfest: ?
-> Tourabschluß auf dem Wasen/Hühnchenvernichtung+Kaltgetränk nach Wahl 
-> Hochradeln zum Sprinter (8,5 km) und Rückfahrt
-> Es wäre mir angenehm, wenn wir gegen spätestens 1 Uhr in wieder in Riederich wären


Geht der frühere Start und das Sonstige in Ordnung? Vorschläge?



Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich nicht direkt radle passt die Zeit bei mir.

Gebe Dir Morgen kurz Bescheid. 

Hast Du mal den Wetterbericht geprüft ?  Auf meinem sollen sich
die Sterne und der Mond nicht blicken lassen.

S. aus S. wird die Tour dann trotzdem starten ?


Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (11. Oktober 2012)

Hier Michael S. aus R.:
Die Tour startet.
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit hoch, Aber: Regenmenge: peanuts !
Will heißen: Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es tröpfelt.


----------



## Chisum (11. Oktober 2012)

Also, wir können verschieben, aber dann müßten wir den Volksfestteil streichen.

Wenn ihr das trotz der Regenprognosen durchziehen wollt, stehe ich zur Verfügung. Mein Vorschlag: Wir treffen uns etwas später um 18:30 in Degerloch und versuchen es dann. Wenn es zu nass wird, beim Göckelesmeier ist es auf jeden Fall trocken.

VG Stefan


----------



## Bube (12. Oktober 2012)

*Hallo FNR-er,*

*der für heute angesagte Stuttgart-FNR wird auf Grund der Wetterlage um 1 Woche verschoben.
*
Neues Spiel, neues Glück.

Mit Stefan/Chisum ist dies bereits vorbesprochen.
Er stellt sich, sein Bike und seine Zeit auch 1 Woche später nochmal zur Verfügung 

Also heute Standard-FNR mit Standard-Treffpunkt zur Standardzeit um  17:30 Uhr in Riederich / Bäckerei Winter.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (12. Oktober 2012)

Ok - dann esse mer nach'm Ride eba Nudla ond Pizza statt Gockl ;-) bis später
LG Rudi


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin doch heute Morgen extra bei Regen schon ins Geschäft...halbe Strecke wär Geschaft.....na ja dann radler mer halt wieder zurück....

Bis später


----------



## Chisum (12. Oktober 2012)

Gockl dann nächste Woche! Zur Not im Wienerwald, wenn mir nicht noch was besseres einfällt. Euch heute viel Spaß!

VG Stefan


----------



## Bube (12. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht gibt es eine rustikale Besenwirtschaft, welche bereits geöffnet hat?

Zu heute: Es regnet wieder... ähmmm  Sauna?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (12. Oktober 2012)

Bin für alles zu haben  

Wann, wie , wo , was  

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (12. Oktober 2012)

Heute ganz viel warmes Wasser 
Die FNR-Herren fröhnen heute dem dolce vita ...


----------



## Bube (13. Oktober 2012)

Boah eh... ganz schwere Beine von gestern


----------



## damage0099 (13. Oktober 2012)

=> du meinst 'n schweren Kopf?


----------



## Bube (17. Oktober 2012)

*Stuttgart-FNR*

Unser Gründungsmitglied Edgar ist leider am Freitag verhindert.
Er kann zwar kurz mitradeln, hat dann aber dringende Verpflichtungen.
Darum findet nur ein kleiner FNR bis gegen 21 Uhr statt.

Ich bitte darum, den Stuttgart-FNR nocheinmal auszusetzen.
Wir werden zuerst intern klären, wer wann Zeit hat, um dann nocheinmal an Stefan heranzutreten.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (18. Oktober 2012)

Wettervorhersage für Freitag: Ungewöhnlich warm. Rennradwetter.
Etwas früherer Start, Einkehr dort: 
http://gasthofengel.de/speisekarte.html
Zurück: Edgar, wann spätestens?


----------



## Bube (18. Oktober 2012)

OK. von Edgar, Rudi und mir liegt vor.
Jonny ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerreiter (18. Oktober 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> OK. von Edgar, Rudi und mir liegt vor.
> Jonny ?


 

also gut, no mach halt no oin uf schmalspur


----------



## Bube (19. Oktober 2012)

*FNR-Motto heute*: Schmale Räder, dicke Burger 

Abfahrt: 15 Uhr *BEI MIR!*


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (19. Oktober 2012)

15.00 bei Dir passt...

Zu hause so gegen 22.00  spätestens 22.30

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (19. Oktober 2012)

Jepp, Hinweg: 60 km, 1.000 Höhe,
zurück 70 km, 1.000 Höhe,
macht 130 km bei 25er Schnecken-Schnitt macht:
2,5h bis zum Schnitzel (17:30 Uhr),
Stunde Aufenthalt, Start Rückweg 18:45 Uhr (XXL-Schnitzel),
2,5 h Fahrzeit: Aufschlag Riederich gegen 21:30 Uhr.


Bitte Front- and Backlight mitnehmen und a Kittele für den Rückweg.


Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo FNRer,

wieder Interesse am Winterpokal?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Teamchef,
wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist, würde ich gerne wieder mit an den Start gehen.


----------



## Bube (25. Oktober 2012)

Das Winterpokal-Team "Die Winterharten" ist eröffnet.
Wer mitmachen möchte, möge "Winterpokal" (ganz oberste Bildschirmzeile) anklicken, dann "Mein Team", weiter der Beschreibung folgen.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (26. Oktober 2012)

Heute FNR, 
Woche war bissle anstrengend und würde heute gerne 
´nem Guide hinterherradeln und einfach Seele baumeln lassen.
Bestimmt findet sich einer/was.

Bis nachher.

Micha


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. Oktober 2012)

Bin au mit dabei.........

Ohne Plan ist auch mal net schlecht......Dann mach mer dochs Serpentinenfeuerwerk ums Haus Rum 


Bis später

P:S:  Ich hoffe der Regen kommt später wie um 18.00 sonst vielleicht alternative ?


----------



## Bube (26. Oktober 2012)

Plan B: Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (26. Oktober 2012)

Genau - wir bleiben dann oben - Schnee ist besser als Regen! Bis nachher
RUDI


----------



## Bube (26. Oktober 2012)

...schee wars im Schnee...


----------



## Bube (29. Oktober 2012)

... WP-Team: Jonny, Edgar, Rudi und ich bestätigt...


----------



## Bube (31. Oktober 2012)

Weihnachten nähert sich... und ich bin Freitag auf der ersten Feier.

Macht ne schöne Tour!


Grüße

Michael


----------



## schwarzerreiter (1. November 2012)

mir geht´s wie m Michael. Bin somit auch nicht am Start.

Gruss Jonny


----------



## Chrissii (2. November 2012)

Hi Jungs,

nachdem es mir am Dienstag leider nicht gereicht hat mit Euch zu redeln, wollte ich fragen, was Ihr den heute so vorhabt und wenn ich das oben lese überhaupt am Start ist.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (2. November 2012)

Hallo Chris,
wenn es heute um 17.30 nicht nach Regen aussieht drehe ich ne Runde...sonst entfällt der FNR heut...

Wir können so gegen 17.00 ja mal telefonieren.


Gruss


----------



## Chrissii (2. November 2012)

alles klar, dann telefonieren wir um 17 Uhr.GRuß Chris


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (2. November 2012)

ich klinke mich ein in die Telefon-Konferenz  ...und wegen bissle Regen lasse mer ons net abhalten! Während dem Winterpokal wird da au net g'fragt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bis später
Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (8. November 2012)

Hallo Radler,
habe morgen einen Familienabend  und kann leider am FNR nicht teilnehmen.
Soll ja gutes Wetter werden! Laßt´s punkten


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (9. November 2012)

Also ich bin am Start - hoffentlich die andern 3 (?) Punkter auch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bis später
Rudi


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. November 2012)

Bin ebenfalls mit an Tour......

Bis später


----------



## Bube (14. November 2012)

... jetzt traget se aber ei, em Wenderpokal... heia dei Waldfee!  Weiter so!


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. November 2012)

Na wer am Start beim FNR ?


----------



## Bube (16. November 2012)

jepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (16. November 2012)

jepp


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (16. November 2012)

was geht? Federweg oder Rennfeile??
Grüßle Rudi


----------



## schwarzerreiter (16. November 2012)

Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> was geht? Federweg oder Rennfeile??
> Grüßle Rudi


 

Bin auch am Start

Jonny


----------



## Bube (17. November 2012)

FNR gestern: Mountainbikepatrouille im Ermstal.
War ganz schön was los. Befreundete Radler ebenfalls um Urach unterwegs patrouilliert. Alles unverdächtig. Aber man kann nie vorsichtig genug sein. Also: Weitermachen!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. November 2012)

Haben die Patrouille vor Euch übernommen. 
Keine verunglückten Wanderer gefunden. 
Begegnet sind wir nur einer MountainbikerIN.
Die ist vor unseren Augen ne fette Wurzel runter gedropped.
Sauberer Stil, nichts passiert.
Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen und Mund zu Mund Beatmung waren leider nicht nötig 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bucki08 (18. November 2012)

@Bube: Das war schon ein etwas komisches Gefühl, als mir plötzlich Lampen entgegenkamen, ich dacht schon meine Jungs haben wieder umgedreht. War echt witzig. Ich habe euch dann später nochmals gesehen, als wir oben vom Eppenzillfelsen Richtung Hannerfelsen gefahren sind. Da ward ihr glaube ich unten am Wasserfall zu sehen. Kann aber sein dass ich mich täusche

Grüßle

Thomas


----------



## Bube (18. November 2012)

Hi Tommy,
wir spürten die wärmende Nähe eurer heißen Lampen!

Eure Lichterkette war so lang... fast als hätte man den Nordrandweg weihnachtlich geschmückt 

Ride on!

Bube


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. November 2012)

@Bube, du schreckst ja vor nichts zurück.
Ich sage nur 12.30Uhr Patrouille im Neckartal bei Oferdingen 
Wir waren zu Fuß am Wasser unterwegs und mussten fast 
einen Wellenreiter vor dem Ertrinken retten.
Hat leider wieder nicht geklappt, der konnte schwimmen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (18. November 2012)

Wir Patrouille-Fahrer benötigen unbedingt ein Abzeichen! Hab dich gar nicht erkannt.
Dass Ihr sagar zu Fuß in Wassernähe patrouilliert: TOP! Nicht die Spur von überzogenem Verhalten! Seid wachsam!

Wir kamen von der sonntäglichen Morgenpatrouillie Metzingen-Reutlingen-Ehrental-Kressbach-Rammert-Hohenzollern(fast)-Tübingen-Neckartal-Patrouillienrunde zurück.
Nichts auffälliges. 
  @Ride-on-Chris :  Sicher, daß der Typ nicht auf Unterwasserpatrouillie war? 
Und: wir müssen uns besser absprechen: Zuviel Zeitüberschneidungen heißt zu viel unbeaufsichtigte Zeit! Hoffe, daß unsere Pliezhäuser Aussenstelle nach dir übernommen hat?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. November 2012)

Hast recht mit dem Absprechen. Dachte halt, dass ich heute mal die angenehmen Temperaturen nutze,
und bubutz dann mit Licht, bei nicht mehr ganz so lauschigen 0°C übernimmt. 
Kann aber sein, dass er sich auf Innendienst am Kaminofen abgesetz hat?!



Ist übrigends gar nicht so trivial, jemand zu finden, der sich retten lassen will. Beim Rettungsschwimmen gibt man dem zu Rettenden ja erstmal was auf die Lampe, wenn er sich wehrt und so seine Rettung vereiteln will. 



Gilt das auch bei Fußgängern? Bin in dem Thema noch zu wenig drin.
Werde die Tage mal ne Schulung auf dem Gebiet beantragen. 


Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (19. November 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Werde die Tage mal ne Schulung auf dem Gebiet beantragen.
> 
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Ach, bei den momentanen Temperaturen reicht es wohl aus, wenn du dein Grundwissen der Notschlachtung etwas auffrischst


----------



## Bube (19. November 2012)

praxisnah...


----------



## damage0099 (19. November 2012)

hehe...cool!


----------



## bubutz2000 (19. November 2012)

Wir sind natürlich nicht nur Patrouille gefahren, sondern sind nebenbei auch noch dem Förster zur Hand gegangen und haben Schneebruch beseitigt.
Und: ich sitze nicht hinterm Ofen, sondern fahre jeden Tag bei Nacht und Nebel ins Geschäft und zurück.
War heute schon eine Herausforderung im dichten Nebel im Roßdorfer Wald, dem Scheinwerferstrahl zu folgen. Hoffentlich wird es morgen besser.
Wo seid ihr dann unterwegs? Wir treffen uns 18:00 Uhr in Kappis.

Ride-On

(darf das jetzt jeder sagen?)


----------



## Bube (20. November 2012)

Hey @bubutz2000: Hattest du einen Clown gevespert? So guter Laune 
Und: Eddi macht heute Küchenarbeit und kann nicht ins www. Ich selbst radel nicht mehr. Heute.

Drive one  

Bube


----------



## Bube (21. November 2012)

FNR-Freitag:
Kann diesen Freitag nicht am FNR teilnehmen. Muss um 19:30 Uhr weg.
Sollte es geschäftstechnisch möchlich sein, dann drehe ich vorher ne Runde. 
Grüße
Micha


----------



## damage0099 (21. November 2012)

bitte treibt mir den Preis nicht unnötig in die Höhe  (ausm Fred hier)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/psb-powerspe...r&hash=item3ccc7a2030&clk_rvr_id=413671252043


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. November 2012)

Hast wohl gemerkt, dass du mit deinem Bock bei den FNRler nicht mithalten kannst und willst jetzt upgraden.
Die Bergaufperformance dürfte noch etwas besser sein als bei deinem Biorad.  

Wie du das Ding allerdings um ne enge Serpentine wuchtest, 
würde ich dann doch gerne sehen. 

Sag bescheid wenn die erste Ausfahrt ist.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (21. November 2012)

FNRer-Weihnachtsfeier-Vorbereitung:
1040 Bilder gezählt... kann nur wenige weglassen...HILFE sind das schöne Erinnerungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (21. November 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hast wohl gemerkt, dass du mit deinem Bock bei den FNRler nicht mithalten kannst und willst jetzt upgraden.
> Die Bergaufperformance dürfte noch etwas besser sein als bei deinem Biorad.
> 
> Wie du das Ding allerdings um ne enge Serpentine wuchtest,
> ...


Hehe,
nix gegen mein Biorad 

Zieht euch mo warm an!
90 km/h und 800 Gänge!!
OK, für Spitzkehren muß ich mir noch was einfallen lassen...evt. muß ich noch etwas an meiner Technik feilen.
Vornerüber werd ich wohl net damit fallen.

Aber wenn du spottest und ich mit dem Teil daherkomme, mußt du dich vor dem Hinterbau in Acht nehmen... gegen DEN Hebel hast du keine Chance 


 @Bube: Da wär ich gern Mäuschen


----------



## schwarzerreiter (21. November 2012)

FNR
Hallo Jungs, mache die nächsten 2x blau.

Gruss Jonny


----------



## Bube (23. November 2012)

Hallo FNRer, welche "spanabhebend" beruflich unterwegs sind:
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=E3mzhvMgrLE&NR=1


----------



## Bube (27. November 2012)

Hallo Freunde des FreitäglichenNachtRadelns:

In 2013 steht der Ötztaler Radmarathon im Raum. Eine befreundete Radelexpertin würde sich vielleicht bereit erklären, Tips für eine Vorbereitung auf dieses Event zu geben.
Dies hätte u.U. Einfluß auf die Freitagsradlerei /Wie/Wo/Was gemacht wird,
Interesse?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. November 2012)

FNR- am Freitag...
bin nicht am Start  

Gruss


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. November 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des FreitäglichenNachtRadelns:
> 
> In 2013 steht der Ötztaler Radmarathon im Raum. Eine befreundete Radelexpertin würde sich vielleicht bereit erklären, Tips für eine Vorbereitung auf dieses Event zu geben.
> Dies hätte u.U. Einfluß auf die Freitagsradlerei /Wie/Wo/Was gemacht wird,
> Interesse?





Auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (28. November 2012)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> FNR- am Freitag...
> bin nicht am Start
> 
> Gruss



Kann auch nicht...


----------



## Bube (4. Dezember 2012)

Damit hier mal der Winter einbricht:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MECa6i5NuFA"]Bike-Projekt Tiefschnee-Abfahrt Jonny - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo FNR-ler,
kann am Freitag nicht....Erkältet...Stimme weg..bald 2 Wochen ohne Biken

Gruss, spätestens bis Samstag


----------



## Bube (7. Dezember 2012)

Heute Apres-MTB auf der traditionellen Skihütte. Inklusive Kaminfeuer und Skihasen.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (7. Dezember 2012)

super! Georg und ich sind dabei

LG Rudi


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. Dezember 2012)

hallo.bin heute nochmal nicht am Start.....


----------



## Bube (14. Dezember 2012)

Setze heut´auch aus.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (14. Dezember 2012)

dann ist heute wohl kein FNR :-(


----------



## Bube (19. Dezember 2012)

x Klick mich x   Am Ende findest Du Beiträge für die Jahresabschlusstour 2012/13


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo...
wer radelt dem am kommenden FNR ?

Ich wär mal wieder dabei  

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerreiter (21. Dezember 2012)

bin am start


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch!!


----------



## Bube (28. Dezember 2012)

Kann heute nich radeln. Viel Spaß!


----------



## schwarzerreiter (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

wünsche allen noch einen guten Start ins neue Jahr

am Freitag bin ich verhindert, und kann so leider nicht mitradeln
aber das Jahr ist noch jung

Gruss jonny


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (4. Januar 2013)

Ich komme nur kurz vorbei - muss nach 'ner halben Stunde abbiegen Richtung Heimat - Mama hat Geburtstag...

Rudi


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Januar 2013)

FNR-Heute Abend ? 

Wer ist am Start ?


----------



## Bube (11. Januar 2013)

Ha jo sischer.
Hinterher bissle Schnitzelverhaftung in NT?


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (11. Januar 2013)

Hey Jungs - bin dabei!!

bis später

Rudi


----------



## Bube (11. Januar 2013)

Strecke heute wellig, 1000hm+, 60 km.
Inhalt: Ötzi-Vorbereitung im Grundlagenbereich.
Heute: viele  kurze Anstiege mit niedriger Trittfrequenz, nicht über GA2
Dann: Schnitzelverhaftung mit isotonischem Getränk = Ötztaler-Finischer-Simulation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo FNRer,
für morgen hat sich der FNR-500er-Finisher Georg angekündigt.
Hat jemand eine Idee, was wir mit dem Gesellen morgen Abend anstellen sollen 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. Januar 2013)

Hey, wäre heute auch mit am Start. 

Streckenvorschlag: Georg hat ebenfalls Spikes drauf, kleine Ausfahrt zur Herzelalm.....Apres-bike vom feinsten.
(Ist zwar ne Wiederholung von vor ein paar Wochen, aber da war ich auch nicht dabei ) :

Gruss bis später


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (25. Januar 2013)

Koiner schreibt und meldet sich..

Ist wer am Start ? 
Oder gibts heut an Nuller ?

Wäre mit am Start und die Spikes habe ich auch noch drauf.

Gruss


----------



## Bube (25. Januar 2013)

Spikesanzahl am Treff hiermit verdoppelt


----------



## schwarzerreiter (25. Januar 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> Spikesanzahl am Treff hiermit verdoppelt


 

1,2,3 bin auch da bei
jonny


----------



## Volle the Guide (25. Januar 2013)

schwarzerreiter schrieb:


> 1,2,3 bin auch da bei
> jonny


1,2,3,*4*-hab's schon hinter mir....
Kaltental und Pfähler waren ein paar geeignete Spuren....
Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo FNR-ler,
nach Prüfung des Wetterberichts für den kommenden Freitag, würde ich nach Absprache mit unserem Teamchef einen

FNR Saunagang vorschlagen 

Damit die zeitliche Schiene passt würde ich einen Abfahrtstermin vorschlagen: Ich fahre

Abholung der Riedericher Fraktion um 17.45
Rübi beim Rudi                               17.55
Zustiegsmöglichkeit Manne direkte Abholung in Pliez um 17.55  dann bei Rudi 18.00
Beginn FNR Wellness Abend um 18.30

Wo es hingeht sagen wir am besten niemand, nicht das der Laden am Abend überfüllt wird 

Gruss Edgar


----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2013)

hmmm, mal raten: Man muß älter wie 18 sein, damit man reinkommt, richtig?


----------



## Bube (31. Januar 2013)

Ich komme mit 

Gibt´s auch Happy End 

Heya, freu mich schon auf die


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (31. Januar 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hmmm, mal raten: Man muß älter wie 18 sein, damit man reinkommt, richtig?





Quasi....ins   *-  Paradies -*


----------



## britta-ox (31. Januar 2013)

Ihr macht schon heiße Sachen...





Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Wo es hingeht sagen wir am besten niemand, nicht das der Laden am Abend überfüllt wird


Selber schuld, gerade wollt ich die 5 schönsten Mädel im forum motivieren mal bei euch vorbeizuschauen


----------



## Bube (1. Februar 2013)

FNR-Sauna heute:

Sollte jeder von uns noch ein Badehöschen einpacken, 
könnten wir eingangs noch ein paar Bahnen schwimmen und unsere Muskeln aufwärmen.
Wir sehn dann, so tropfend nass und mit einem winzigen Handtüchlein das Nötigste bedeckend, einfach noch besser aus.
Und dann lächeln die Mädels beim Drinkservieren einfach nochmal anders...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (1. Februar 2013)

Badehose und Schwimmbrille mit dabei 

Abfahrtszeiten i.O.  

Rudi, bist Du mit dabei ?

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (1. Februar 2013)

Rudi ist natürlich auch dabei!!! Schwimm, schwitz, Happy End - Heyaaah...


----------



## Bube (4. Februar 2013)

Diesen FNR ist wieder radeln angesagt... ohne mich. Bin feiern.
Grüße

Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. Februar 2013)

FNR ?

Ist jemand am Start ?

Ich würde, an den Start gehen....wenn sich aber niemand meldet mach ich ein alternativ Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. Februar 2013)

Hi Jungs,

kommt doch in die Wintersportarena  nach Holzelfingen.
Bin ab 18Uhr mit dem Board dort.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (8. Februar 2013)

Edgar - ich bin dabei - wie besprochen! und Mike kommt evt. auch

LG Rudi


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (9. Februar 2013)

Das war gestern ein Hammer-FNR im Alb-Tiefschnee - Heutal-Aufstieg und Abfahrt deutlich schwieriger wie letztes mal!! Trailabfahrt P Schafhaus-Eningen war in Kombination Schneehöhe, Kraft und Adrenalinschüben rekordverdächtig
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Auch die Fahrzeit war rekordverdächtig - 2:15 Uhr zu hause...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Februar 2013)

Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> Das war gestern ein Hammer-FNR im Alb-Tiefschnee - Heutal-Aufstieg und Abfahrt deutlich schwieriger wie letztes mal!! Trailabfahrt P Schafhaus-Eningen war in Kombination Schneehöhe, Kraft und Adrenalinschüben rekordverdächtig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  allerdiings und erst meine Oberschenkel am Samstag


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (15. Februar 2013)

FNR Heute ?

Ich wär dabei, falls jemand kommt.

Soll mer mal wieder nach Tübingen ?

Auf dr Alp hat man am Dienstag so gut wie nicht fahren können....Dann wäre heute vielleicht unterhalb flach und wellig nicht so schlecht.

Bin für alles offen.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

bin heut früh durch den Schönbuch (wie jeden Tag) - ging gut!! müsse mer halt auf de Fahrweg bleiba...
Bin dabei - bis später!

LG Rudi


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (15. Februar 2013)

Nochmal ich
war eben im Neckartal - 1 Grad plus - da wird's unten schwer, wenn der Untergrund weich wird - vielleicht doch lieber auf dr Alb - halt da wo's bissle geräumt ist oder wo der Förster gefahren ist
Grüßle Rudi

ääh - was macht denn die Riedericher??


----------



## schwarzerreiter (15. Februar 2013)

riederich ist auch am Start, zumindest einer


----------



## Bube (15. Februar 2013)

2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (17. Februar 2013)

*Hallo Leutz!*
Wie bei der JAT2012 angekündigt, hier die offizielle Info:
*TTD Toddel TrailDays 2013 *(Soca-Tal/Slowenien Bovec - Kanin 30.05.  02.06.2013)
Es sind noch 6 von 12 Plätzen frei. Ca.21/Nacht p.Pers. bei eigener Verpflegung.
Anreise/Abreise: Donnerstag früh morgens/Sonntag je nach Gusto.
Interessenten bitte umgehend per PN melden, damit ich fest buchen kann.
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. Februar 2013)

FNR Heute ?

Bin  dabei


----------



## Bube (22. Februar 2013)

Jepp, begleite dich auf deinem Ritt durch die eiskalte Nacht.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (1. März 2013)

Hallo Jungs - was geht heute? ALb oder Strecke? Spikes? (wohl nicht mehr...)
Gruß Rudi


----------



## Bube (1. März 2013)

Vorschlag: Heute ohne Spikes.
Bis später.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (1. März 2013)

komme wenn es klappt auch ohne Spikes  ,,,,,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerreiter (1. März 2013)

ich probiers auch mal ohne


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (1. März 2013)

Jibiejahey, Schwarzer Reiter   Schön das es wieder besser geht.


----------



## Bube (2. März 2013)

Hallo FNRer,

kommenden Freitag kommt unser FNR-Fivehundred-Georg zu Besuch. Die Vorbereitungen laufen. 
Als Saisonvorbereitung werden wir in die *Neckartal-Dolomiten* radeln.
1) Lange Anfahrtsstrecke, für welche wir wenig Zeit benötigen werden 
2) Langer, ebener und flowiger Trail, ebenfalls kurzweilig.
3) Im Steinbruch Trailaufstieg über Serpentinen und schweißtreibend an Marienstatuen vorbei.
4) Serpentinen bergab
5) Trailaufstieg dolomitenartig, an welchem wir letztens gescheitert sind.
6) flowiger Trail mit Treppenabschnitt bergab. 
7) SchwarzerReiter Karrenweg bergauf. Gerade so bewältigbar.
8) wieder 4) dann 2) und 1) jeweils rückwärts aber dennoch vorwärts 

You are welcome!

------------------------------------
Startzeit und -ort: the same as every friday
back: Beim Abfahren waren wir gegen 23 Uhr zurück. Aber da hatten wir z.Teil Spikes drauf.


----------



## Bube (6. März 2013)

Hallo FNRer,

für kommenden Freitag ...

wurden noch einige mir sehr lieb gewonnene Radler aus der Umgebung eingeladen. 
Es könnte sein, daß der eine oder die andere die Gelegenheit wahr nimmt und mitradelt.
Also benehmt euch. 
Das ist kein Rennen. 
Richtet eure Räder 
Und zieht euch was hübsches über 
And: it´s a long way to home...  Nehmt Rücksicht! Ich würde auch
gerne weiterhin nachts alleine durch Dettingen radeln können 


Heya Orbea!

Bube


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (6. März 2013)

Ich melde mich mal mit an.....


----------



## Bube (7. März 2013)

Für morgen:


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (8. März 2013)

bin auch dabei - aber hab grad nur das schwere Bike zur Verfügung -
 also langsam do 

Rudi


----------



## Bube (8. März 2013)

Wenn kein Winterpokal wäre, könnten wir dich an der Tanke im Neckartal auflesen... Aber wie gesagt, es ist WP-Zeit.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. März 2013)

Leutz,

danke für den gemütlichen Windschatten im Schlafwagen. 

War echt ne super Tour.

Wie immer halt mit euch.

*Trailverkostung vom Feinsten*

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Ich dachte WP geht nur bis Ende Februar,
aber jetzt wird mir so einiges klar


----------



## damage0099 (9. März 2013)

Der Fred-Name erklärt glaub einiges...die haben das ganze Jahr WP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (13. März 2013)

Heyaaa  bald ist wieder Freitag...
Und es soll ja ganz passables Wetter werden...
Könne mer denn scho om dr Druppaibungsplatz romradla?
Isch der Majorkaner denn scho wieder da?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (13. März 2013)

Ohne Worte:


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (15. März 2013)

der Majorkaner ist schon da und freut sich auf MTB!! Heyaaah - bis später!!


----------



## schwarzerreiter (15. März 2013)

tourvorschläge? habe 3x "gemütlichen" Albanstieg bei mir stehen!


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (21. März 2013)

Hallo FNR-Mitstreiter und Reiter,
diesen Freitag fällt der normale FNR aus, es wird niemand um 17.30 am Treffpunkt stehen.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (26. März 2013)

Hallo Team, 

Korrektur:
_Zeitraum 

Der Winterpokal startet am 05.11.2012 und endet am 14.04.2013
_


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (28. März 2013)

Heiya, dann läuft ja unser Malle noch voll in den WP.

FNR am Karfreitag 17.30....ich wäre am Start...
Wer kommt noch ?

Gruss


----------



## Bube (28. März 2013)

Hi Eddi,
bin seit Sonntag nicht mehr aus dem Haus raus. Ziemliche Erkältung eingefangen. FNR-Teilnahme leider nicht möglich.


----------



## schwarzerreiter (28. März 2013)

bin noch im Winterschlaf und somit auch nicht am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (1. April 2013)

Für kommenden Freitag bitte Rennräder abstauben und einsatzbereit machen.
Bei entsprechenden Umständen und Witterung werden wir Täler schauckeln ab Haigerloch.


----------



## Bube (1. April 2013)

Korrektur II:
*Auch diesen Winter hast du wieder die Möglichkeit, vom 05.11.2012 bis zum 31.03.2013 deine Trainingszeiten...*
Wann das geändert wurde ?


----------



## Bube (3. April 2013)

Diesen Freitag HW5-extrem Runde. Optimiert.
Haufenweise km und nette Trails.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. April 2013)

Bin mit dabei


----------



## Bube (3. April 2013)

Edit: Hier stand: "Kleine Info für den FNR / HW5extrem diesen Freitag"


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (5. April 2013)

Hallo Jungs  - freu mich drauf
bis später
LG Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (5. April 2013)

Vergesst die Seile nicht, damit ihr die Kollegen rausziehen könnt, die in den sumpfigen Trails versinken!


----------



## britta-ox (5. April 2013)

Als echter Freund legst du bestimmt dein Handy neben dein Bett, damit notleidende Kollegen/innen zu später Stunde Hilfe anfordern können


----------



## loretto6 (7. April 2013)

Nicht nebens Bett, unters Kopfkissen!


----------



## britta-ox (7. April 2013)

Wir haben es allein aus den Matschlöchern geschafft, durchtrainiert wie wir sind ^^

Danke nochmal fürs mitnehmen, Bube

Mit euch ists einfach immer schön!

Und wenn ihr mal wieder mit ein paar Mädels die Nacht verbringen wollt, dürft ihr euch gerne melden

Hier noch ein paar Bildla. (jetzt stimmt der link...)

LG Britta


----------



## Bube (9. April 2013)

Nach dem letzten FrauenNachtRadeln
brauchen wir erst mal wieder eine Verschnaufpause.... auf Malle 
Es hieß, dort hat es keine Hübscheren als wie hier...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. April 2013)

Hallo, ich melde mich vom kommenden FNR ab. Kann
leeiiidddddeeeeerrrrrrrr nicht. 
Bin ab Morgen verhindert und darf auf der schönen Sonneninsel bei 24° ein paar Tage radeln.

Heija


----------



## Bube (15. April 2013)

... und wieder zurück mit nach 3 Tagen mit 400 km, 7.000 hm. Eddi + Manne sogar noch mehr.


----------



## Bube (19. April 2013)

FNR:
Angeregt durch weibliches Wesen steht heute das Erkunden einer alten, größtenteils vergessenen Ruine auf dem Plan.
Diese hat einen Vogel im Namen, jener welcher an einer Kante unterwegs ist. 
Ehemals majestätisch tront die Bebauung  heute eher unscheinbar und verfallen über verwunschenen Tälern und bewacht eine Höhle. Diese wurde bereits legendär von unserem Gründungsmitglied Bernd "angewandert", blieb jedoch unereicht.
Auf breiten und vielen schmalen Wegen werden wir uns dieser verwunschenen Gegend anschleichen und 3-4 mal das Älblein bezwingen.
Hoffen wir auf gute Umstände, um beim 3. Anlauf nicht wieder beim Höhlenfinden zu scheitern.
Grüße
Bube


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (19. April 2013)

Bin dabei....
Welches Bike empfiehlt der Guide ?


----------



## damage0099 (19. April 2013)

der Beschreibung nach ein Pferd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volle the Guide (19. April 2013)

Wenn es dort ist, wo ich vermute, dann könnte eine gute, motorisierte Säge (Kurzeinsatz) beim Freiräumen der Abfahrt helfen. Aber Obach - NSG.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, Gruß, Volker


----------



## Bube (19. April 2013)

Zum Transportmittel: Ausritt heute mit meinem robusten Silbernacken.

FNR-Credo: Hinterlasse keine Spuren. Auch nicht im NSG.

Sollte es jedoch nach viel Regen aussehen, kommt die Tour eh anders...


----------



## schwarzerreiter (19. April 2013)

nach der schönen warmen malle tour ist es mir hier zu kalt und mach erstmal halt.
Bin somit nicht am Start.


----------



## Bube (19. April 2013)

Auch wir andern ziehen Spananien-Temperaturen vor.
Tour wird auf sonnigen Abend verschoben und wir verdrücken uns heute in die SAUNA.


----------



## Bube (22. April 2013)

Meine Samstags-Chefin hat für den kommenden FNR eine lange Grundlagen-Runde angeregt. 
5 Stunden sollten es schon sein.
Truppenübungsplatzumrundung?
Solituden-Runde?
150 km mit dem Renner?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. April 2013)

Bin dabei, allerdings soll es am Freitag regnen 
Deshalb würde ich die Solitüde vorschlagen....5h bei Regen macht auf der Runde noch ein bischen Spaß...außerdem MTB nicht Renner...

Gruss


----------



## Bube (24. April 2013)

*FNR-300km*
Termin-Vormerkung:
11. Mai 2013


----------



## Bube (25. April 2013)

Hallo FNRer,
morgen soll es wieder viel kaltes Wasser von oben geben. :kotz:

Ich für meinen Teil werde den morgigen Tag radeltechnisch mit heute tauschen.

Dick mit Sonnencreme bedeckt läuft es dann wie geschmiert Richtung Sonnenuntergang.
Los geht es heute um 17:30 Uhr mit dem Renner auf die Neckartalschaukel, einer langen Grundlagenrunde.

Natürlich würde ich mich über Mitradler sehr freuen!


Michael

Anregung Rudi: FNR= FreitagNachtRegen


----------



## Bube (26. April 2013)

Sodele, Neckartalschaukel steht wieder.
140 km und 1600 Höhe mit feinen Kollegas und TOP-Bedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (29. April 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> *FNR-300km*
> Termin-Vormerkung:
> 11. Mai 2013



Beantrage Terminverlegung auf Freitag, 10. Mai.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (30. April 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> Beantrage Terminverlegung auf Freitag, 10. Mai.




Terminverlegung auf den Freitag 10.05 sieht bei mir momentan noch nicht so gut aus, da ich erst am 08.05.2013 sagen kann ob es klappen könnte.

Gruss


----------



## Bube (2. Mai 2013)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Terminverlegung auf den Freitag 10.05 sieht bei mir momentan noch nicht so gut aus, da ich erst am 08.05.2013 sagen kann ob es klappen könnte.
> 
> Gruss



Wettertechnisch wäre zur Zeit der Feiertag als einziger ohne Regen...
Ein Himmelfahrtskommando sozusagen.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. Mai 2013)

FNR Heute ?

Bin am Start...Wer ist noch um 17.30 mit dabei ?

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt geht es mal wieder rauf und runter und dies alles ums Haus rum

Gruss


----------



## Bube (3. Mai 2013)

Hi Eddi,
heute leider bei mir keine *F*reitag*N*acht*R*egen-Tour.

Viel Spaß!

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. Mai 2013)

300er Termin wird verlegt.

Neuer Termin ist Samstag 18.05.2013

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (10. Mai 2013)

Heute jemand am Start?


----------



## Bube (15. Mai 2013)

Wie mit Eddi besprochen, ist am Samstag die Rennradtour geplant.
Ob diese definitiv gefahren wird, entscheidet sich am Freitag gegen 15 Uhr.
Wird samstags gerennradelt, findet kein (offizieller) FNR statt.

Michael


----------



## Bube (17. Mai 2013)

Heute kein FNR.


----------



## Bube (20. Mai 2013)

*"The early bird chatch the worm"*
War eine super schöne Tour in richtig toller Truppe. Das Wetter und der
anschließende Rostbraten rundeten das Erlebnis ab.
Nach 305 km und 10 h Radelzeit war dies unser bester Schnitt bei den FNR 300.

Danke @eddi: Ohne deine unermüdlichen Bemühungen würden solche Events nicht stattfinden.


Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (21. Mai 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> *"The early bird chatch the worm"*
> War eine super schöne Tour in richtig toller Truppe. Das Wetter und der
> anschließende Rostbraten rundeten das Erlebnis ab.
> Nach 305 km und 10 h Radelzeit war dies unser bester Schnitt bei den FNR 300.
> ...




DITO


----------



## Bube (22. Mai 2013)




----------



## camper69 (22. Mai 2013)

großes Kino...
sehr herzlich gelacht!


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

heute zwar recht kühl aber TROCKEN - FNR Juhuuuuu
wer ist alles dabei heute abend?

LG Rudi


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (24. Mai 2013)

FNR fällt heute mal wieder aus, die Winterklamotten sind eingepackt und werden auch nicht mehr rausgeholt.

Damit der Abend nicht verschwendet wird gehen wir alternativ in die Sauna. Dort nutzen wir dann die Zeit um das Projekt Italien durchzusprechen. Strategie usw.

Badehose wer will mitnehmen.

Uhrzeit ca. 18.00 in R. bei M.


Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (26. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (31. Mai 2013)

So ein Shit-Wetter...

*F*reitag-*N*ur-*R*egen


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (31. Mai 2013)

was mach mer denn heut
Ich will mal wieder SCHWITZEN???

LG RUDI


----------



## Bube (31. Mai 2013)

Hi FindeFux!

Jepp, schwitzen!


----------



## Bube (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo Eddi und Rudi,
das Schwitzen geht weiter:

Bin wiederholt an der Tourplanung. Und bekomme feuchte Hände:

Tag 0: 120 km / 1.400 hm
Tag 1: 253 km / 3.830 hm
Tag 2:  76 km / 3.300 hm
Tag 3: 211 km / 4.350 hm ( mit Timmelsjoch als FINALE)
-----------------------------------
Summe: 653 km / 12.880 hm  von Donnerstag abend bis Sonntag abend.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Juni 2013)

mit dem Auto?


----------



## Bube (2. Juni 2013)

Wär bestimmt auch schön!

Apropos: Ist die Neuffener Steige auch für Radler gesperrt? Du warst direkt an der Stelle? Größerer Schaden oder für Rennräder u.U. Dienstag wieder frei?


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Juni 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10650608&postcount=3301

Wann geht es denn los mit Eurem Marathon?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. Juni 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> Wär bestimmt auch schön!
> 
> Apropos: Ist die Neuffener Steige auch für Radler gesperrt? Du warst direkt an der Stelle? Größerer Schaden oder für Rennräder u.U. Dienstag wieder frei?



Neuffener Steige am Sonntag 19.30 befahrbar, Erdrutsch geht nur bis zu Hangstraßenhälfte.

Gruss


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. Juni 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo Eddi und Rudi,
> das Schwitzen geht weiter:
> 
> Bin wiederholt an der Tourplanung. Und bekomme feuchte Hände:
> ...




Da muß ich ja an meinem Pedelec....ein paar mal die Akkus aufladen

Gruss auf das das Wetter besser wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (3. Juni 2013)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Da muß ich ja an meinem Pedelec....ein paar mal die Akkus aufladen
> 
> Gruss auf das das Wetter besser wird....



wußt' ich's doch!


----------



## Bube (5. Juni 2013)

Wintersperre für das Stilfserjoch aufgehoben

Die Stilfserjochstraße ist seit 31.05 geöffnet
Quelle: http://www.ortlergebiet.it/
-----------------------------------------

Saisonstart diesen Samstag, 8 Uhr!

5 Jun 2013 | Diesen Samstag, 8. Juni um 8.00 Uhr kann die Hochalpenstraße endlich für den Verkehr frei gegeben werden!
Quelle: http://www.timmelsjoch.com/


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo FNR-LER,
am Freitag läuft mal wieder eine Ausfahrt im bewaldeten Gelände, es wird je nach Wetter rauf und runter gefahren, getragen, quer werden wir uns nicht arg bewegen. Wenig Kilometer viel Höhe.

Abfahrt wie immer, a Vesperle und ein Schweinwerfer nicht vergessen.

Gruss


----------



## Bube (6. Juni 2013)

Paar Alpenpässe-"Öffnungszeiten":
http://www.alpen-journal.de/alpenservice/alpenpaesse.html
(nach unten scrollen)


----------



## Bube (7. Juni 2013)

Meldungen fÃ¼r geplante Tour:

*HÃ¶here Berg- und PassstraÃen:  * 
Das Stilfser Joch ist nach einem Lawinenabgang bis heute Freitag, 07.06.2013 - 11:00 Uhr GESPERRT. Das Timmelsjoch hat WINTERSPERRE bis Samstag, 08.06.2013 - 07:00 Uhr. Das Lavazejoch ist auf Trientner Seite (km 12,570 â km 14,800) von 08:00 bis 17:00 Uhr wegen Arbeiten GESPERRT (bis 07.06.2013).


LAUFA LAU!


----------



## Bube (14. Juni 2013)

Heute technischer FNR.

Bitte entsprechendes Gerät mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. Juni 2013)

Bin mit dabei, bis später


----------



## Bube (25. Juni 2013)

*Hallo 5-Länder-Tour-Teilnehmer,*
http://vorarlberg.orf.at/news/stories/2589944/

Über so manches bin ich dann froh, wie es bei uns gelaufen ist.


----------



## Bube (26. Juni 2013)

*Diesen Freitag RR-FNR*

Zur finalen Besprechung ALBEXTREM hoffen
wir auf schönes Wetter und radeln einen Biergarten an.


----------



## Bube (27. Juni 2013)

*Alb-Extrem*: Motivations-Song für die letzten 70 km:


----------



## damage0099 (27. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß welchen Fred du abonniert hast 

Sicher einer aus eurer Truppe:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgkkU-TRwvY"]Peter Sagan- Roof parking - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo FNR-ler,
ich wär heute am Start......allerdings nicht zu lange (Normalausfahrt mit happy End)

Kommt noch jemand?


Gruss
Edgar


----------



## Bube (5. Juli 2013)

Hi Eddi, ab wann rechnet denn deine Frau mit deiner Heimkunft? 

Und: der üble Kaputtnick und der Kamikaze-Reiter-Chris haben da was um Sechzenuhr am Start. Sollen wir bei dem Kindergarten Aufsicht machen? So ehrenamtlich oder so?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (5. Juli 2013)

Meiner Frau ist es Egal....
Ich dachte eher an mein Wohlbefinden.
Ca. 23.00 dachte ich so inkl. Kneipe....

Allerdings wenn es nicht reinpassen würde, dann drehe ich in Eigenregie ne kleine schnelle Runde
Du weißt ja nach dem Motto, doppelt so schnell radeln....viel schneller fertig

Gruss ein vielleicht Mitradelnder


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo Jungs,
bin auch dabei - MTB oder was? 
-Rudi


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (5. Juli 2013)

Hei Hei Hei

Er findet uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (5. Juli 2013)

Ha ja; mit dem MTBe
 mach mers uns schee.

Kühles Isotonisches im Biergarten wird bei der Hitze angepeilt.


Cu


----------



## schwarzerreiter (5. Juli 2013)

bin ebenfalls am Start

mfg jonny


----------



## Bube (8. Juli 2013)

@damage und   @Chris: Danke für eure Fahrtechniklehrstunde vom Freitag.
Sowohl bei schwierigen, langsamen Kehren als auch beim Bolzen seid Ihr 2 echt eine MACHT!
Es hat Spaß gemacht, mit euch zu Biken. Danke für´s Mitnehmen.
Werde jetzt im stillen Kämmerlein Bildlein von den 2 Fahrtechnik-Gurus aufstellen und anhimmeln.

Sogar beim Essen seid Ihr mega schnell, könnt ihr an der Unschärfe auf dem Bild erkennen:





Sogar Chuck Norris könnte nicht schneller!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Blumen  

War ne super Tour   

Spaß ohne Ende mit nem netten HT-Fahrer und dem Kaputtmacher 

Wenn ich auf meinem Hungerast beim Essen nicht so gezittert hätte,
wäre das Bild vielleicht auch scharf.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juli 2013)

hahhaa,  @Bube: danke, übertreibst, wie immer, eigentlich. 

Lag nur an deinem Bike, aber du mußtest ja mit aller Gwalt das falsche mitbringen! 

Chris bringts auf den Punkt: Wir haben gezittert vor Überanstrengung....das HR ist scharf 

Schön, daß wir uns "noch vertragen" haben  , tolle Kneipe 

Konnte nach der Tour super schlafen, und daß ich was getan hatte, bestätigten meine Wadenkrämpfe, die mich all paar Stund an die tolle Tour erinnerten 

Wird dieses Jahr best. noch was mit ner gemeinsamen Runde, dann aber mit kompl. Mannschaft beiderseits und incl. AfterTourParty 

PS:  @Steppenwolf_Ty: waren 1.3bar


----------



## Bube (11. Juli 2013)

Hi, radel morgen nur kurz. Bitte ohne mich planen. Bube


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo FNR-ler - wäre dabei wenn's eher im Flachland und nicht so lange geht, kann mich aber unterwegs auch ausklinken. 
Grüßle Rudi


----------



## Bube (12. Juli 2013)

A bissle traila ond dann ein isotonisches im Rosengarten?


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (12. Juli 2013)

Gerne!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (12. Juli 2013)

Das hört sich doch gut an....flach bergauf und steil bergab

Bis später


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. Juli 2013)

FNR am Freitag,
nach kurzer Rücksprache mit dem Teamchef.

Schweres Gerät mitbringen, Serpentinen im Echazgebiet werden angesteuert........

Abfahrt wie immer.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (19. Juli 2013)

Alles klar - bis später mit schwerem Gerät
LG Rudi


----------



## Bube (22. Juli 2013)

Diesen FNR ist wieder Rennrad angesagt. Besuch beim Sauheldcup angedacht.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (26. Juli 2013)

Moin FNR-ler - Rennrad fährt gleich nach Betzeng - bis heute abend!
Wird wohl ein "heißer Ritt"


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juli 2013)

Falls wem sein Rennrad kaputt ist: Der kleine Chris aus'm Nachbarfred muß wieder alleine fahren  , erfahrungsgemäß kann auch mit nem HT teilgenommen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

*MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen im Konsens mit Naturschutzverbänden und Sportvereinen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz zur Wehr gesetzt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Walde bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich möglichst viele Biker aller Disziplinen für das Thema engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook
DIMB Homepage


----------



## Bube (2. August 2013)

Heute MTB-FNR?

Eddi und Jonny und Micha am Start.
Rudi?


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (2. August 2013)

Rudi auch am Start!!!
bis später


----------



## Bube (7. August 2013)

Bin kommenden Freitag tagsüber mit Familie in den 3-Kaiser-Bergen unterwegs.
Melde mich für FNR ab.


----------



## schwarzerreiter (8. August 2013)

bin ebenfalls nicht am Start

gruss jonny


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (8. August 2013)

Edgar - bist Du am Start??
-Rudi


----------



## Bube (22. August 2013)

Hallo FNRer,
diesen FNR kann ich leider nicht mit-radeln.

Aber mit-trinken  vielleicht.
Solltet Ihr zum Wanderheim der Eninger Weide hochkommen, 
lade ich euch zu einem Umtrunk ein.
Bin selber gegen 19 Uhr dort am Trinken...


Grüße

Michael


----------



## damage0099 (22. August 2013)

huch...was les ich denn da?????


----------



## Bube (23. August 2013)

Gilt auch für befreundete FNRer ... sofern diese nicht zu viel kaputt machen


----------



## damage0099 (23. August 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> Gilt auch für befreundete FNRer ... sofern diese nicht zu viel kaputt machen




Danke 
Bin leider angeschlagen und nicht wirklich fahrbereit 

Ich bin mir sicher, es dauert bis zum nächsten Prösterchen nicht allzulange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (29. August 2013)

Hallo FNRer, werde morgen noch nicht Radeln. Es ist Kinoabend mit Familie. Grüße Michael.


----------



## schwarzerreiter (30. August 2013)

Hi Jungs,

melde mich für heute und nächster Woche ab, sind ja noch Ferien

Gruß jonny


----------



## Bube (1. September 2013)

Kann leider auch kommenden Freitag nicht radeln.
Dann sind die Ferien umme.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (13. September 2013)

FNR-Ausfahrt,
die Ferien und der Urlaub sind beendet und ab heute Abend kehrt wieder der normale FNR-(Wahn)Sinn ein.

Abfahrt um 17.30 wie immer.

Gruss bis später


----------



## Bube (14. September 2013)

http://www.tsv-betzingen.de/index.php/news-2/vereins-news-liste/645-interstuhl-cup-in-betzingen-2013


29.9.   13:45 Uhr


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (20. September 2013)

Hallo FNR-Bande - was geht heute? Ich bräuchte mal wieder schöne Trails unter den Stollen...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (20. September 2013)

Wäre auch mit am Start, allerdings sollte ich heute nicht zu spät zu hause ankommen.
Genaueres weiß ich allerdings erst ab 16.00

Gruss


----------



## Bube (20. September 2013)

Dädd mitradla.


----------



## schwarzerreiter (20. September 2013)

Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> Hallo FNR-Bande - was geht heute? Ich bräuchte mal wieder schöne Trails unter den Stollen...


 

bevor i nix du radle i halt au mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (20. September 2013)

Ha schee - mal wieder komplett (der harte Kern zumindest)
Bis später


----------



## damage0099 (21. September 2013)

euch mal wieder getroffen zu haben


----------



## Bube (23. September 2013)

Wenn wir nach euch suchen, schauen wir immer zuerst an der Bar! Und so war es dann auch


----------



## Bube (26. September 2013)

Hallo FNRer,

die regenfreien Tage könnten wir nutzen und morgen nochmal rennradeln?

Bei wem wäre ein auf 16:30 Uhr vorgezogener Start möglich? Wir könnten dann eine schöne Strecke mit so 100...150 Kilometerlein machen.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Bube (27. September 2013)

Mit Rudi und Jonny wurde ein Start auf 16 Uhr vereinbart. Vielleicht radeln noch Besucher mit.
   @eddi: Wie schaut´s bei dir aus?
Nach der Marathon-Besprechung gestern heute früher Schluss drin?


----------



## Bube (27. September 2013)

Okidoki.

Eddi, Rudi, Jonny und ich um 16:00 Uhr am Riedericher Kreisel.
Es kann ein Rucksack mit Wechselklamotten mitgenommen und in Dettingen 
für die Rückkehr / Einkehr deponiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (27. September 2013)

@findeFux: Wir kommen nicht über Pfullingen. Start auch für dich Riederich wäre toll. Sonst Treffenbissle schwierig... aber nicht unmöglich


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (27. September 2013)

Passt scho - ich bin dann 16 Uhr am Kreisel/Bäcker


----------



## paulinchen (29. September 2013)

Schöne Tour, super Windschatten, es macht einfach Spaß mit euch zu radeln. Vielen Dank für's mitnehmen.
Silvia


----------



## Bube (30. September 2013)

Danke für´s Danke 
Gerne wieder.

Bin am Wochenende mit RV-Pfeil zum Bodensee und zurück geradelt.
Es war eine tolle Etappenfahrt mit wirklich netten Leuten.
Und Tourenführe Armin hatte eine sensationelle Strecke ausgearbeitet. So schön bin ich noch nie zum Bodensee geradelt.
Könnten wir im Frühjahr mal als FNR 300 machen.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo FNR-ler,
melde mich für den Freitag ab.....bin mir Familie weg.

Gruss und viel Spaß


----------



## schwarzerreiter (3. Oktober 2013)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hallo FNR-ler,
> melde mich für den Freitag ab.....bin mir Familie weg.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bube (4. Oktober 2013)

Fahre heute auch nicht Rad.


----------



## schwarzerreiter (10. Oktober 2013)

hallo FNR Jungs,
bin leider die nächsten zwei mal nicht dabei


----------



## Bube (11. Oktober 2013)

Sieht bei mir genauso aus.

Bitte sprecht euch ab, da sonst der Treff 2x ausfällt.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Bube (16. Oktober 2013)

Freitag soll ja wettertechnisch TOP werden.
16°C als Maximum.

Sollen wir bereits um 15:30 Uhr los, mit dem Rennrad?
Wer hätte Interesse?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (17. Oktober 2013)

oh - grad erst glesa...
heute abend auch dabei?
Gruß Rudi


----------



## Bube (17. Oktober 2013)

heute??


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (17. Oktober 2013)

äh - nein - morgen


----------



## Bube (22. Oktober 2013)

Abmeldung: Kann diese Woche nicht am FNR teilnehmen. 
Grüße

Michael


----------



## schwarzerreiter (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo FNR Jungs,
gehe auch nochmal in die Verlängerung (leider nicht am Start)

Jonny


----------



## damage0099 (23. Oktober 2013)

Braucht ihr etwas Motivation?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/77502064"]She Does It Right - Gravity Mafia on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Kameraeinstellungen dabei 

      


Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (23. Oktober 2013)

Darauf hab ich jetzt garnicht geachtet: Schöne Schuhe!!!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube eher, dass du *nur * darauf geachtet hast.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (23. Oktober 2013)

You made my day.... :


----------



## Bube (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo FNR-Clubmitglieder:

Der Winterpokal steht wieder an.

Sollen wir wieder unser Team anmelden? Wer hat überhaupt Interesse?


Bube


----------



## Bube (29. Oktober 2013)

Freitag (Feiertag) verbringe ich mit Familie.
Der FNR fällt deshalb für mich aus.

Dann ist so langsam Winterpokalzeit und es wird wieder eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit einsetzen !  (hoffentlich).


----------



## jonibeck (30. Oktober 2013)

Ahoi zusammen! Ein kleiner Hinweis auf meinen Fred über meine vergangene Island Reise:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11065641#post11065641

Oder direkt unter 
www.jonibeck.de/eisland

Vielleicht interessierts ja den ein oder anderen von euch


----------



## Bube (5. November 2013)

Das Winterpokalteam "Die Winterharten" ist wieder angelegt.

Wer Lust hat, sich den Winter über zu motivieren, trägt sich ein.
FNR-Teamis bevorzugt.

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/547

Btw: Einheiten seit dem 4.11. dürfen eingetragen werden.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (7. November 2013)

Findefuchs ist dabei und hat schon eingetragen! Wer wird denn Nr.5?
Was geht diesen Freitag? hoffentlich komplett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (8. November 2013)

Hallo Kollegas,
bin heute auf jeden Fall mal wieder nicht am Start...

Gruss viel Spaß


----------



## Bube (8. November 2013)

Wir würden dich auch im Neckartal spazierenführen...
Oder Sauna?


----------



## Bube (8. November 2013)

Gut, Abstimmung hat Schwitzen ergeben. Mit prima Aussicht.


----------



## Bube (11. November 2013)

Eddi, dein Antrag fehlt noch.

Wer war nochmal der/die/das 5.?


----------



## Bube (14. November 2013)

@eddi: Trag mal deine Dienstag-Einheit im Winterpokal ein.
Danach nochmal mit Antrag probieren. U.U. musst du erst ein Einheit im WP eingetragen haben, um im WP "scharf geschaltet" zu sein.


----------



## schwarzerreiter (14. November 2013)

hallo FNR Jungs,

melde mich für morgen ab, bin noch etwas angeschlagen.
viel Spaß

Gruss jonny


----------



## Bube (15. November 2013)

Heute lockere Runde mit Einkehrschwung. Am Neckar entlang, mit seinen Trails, immer wieder abseits des gefährlichen S4 Radwegs, welcher erst jetzt wieder prominentes Opfer gefordert hat.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. November 2013)

Kommt ihr da in Oferdingen vorbei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (15. November 2013)

Ist es dort gefährlich? 
Ist KaButz2013 dort verunglückt?
Fragen über Fragen....

Ja, wollten wir eigentlich schon...


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (15. November 2013)

Hey - endlich geht's wieder los Bin dabei - melde mich noch, ob ich in Riederich oder Pliezi/K'furt einsteige
LG Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (15. November 2013)

Neckartal fängt für uns aber heute in Neckartenzlingen an 



Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> Hey - endlich geht's wieder los Bin dabei - melde mich noch, ob ich in Riederich oder Pliezi/K'furt einsteige
> LG Rudi


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. November 2013)

Würde Brücke Oferdingen einsteigen.

Wann kommt ihr hier vorbei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (15. November 2013)

Sorry, Post nicht mehr gelesen. Haben die Tour dann ohne Oferdingen gemacht. 
Waren in den Wäldern um Nürtingen, dann die Alb hoch.
Cu!

Bube


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (21. November 2013)

Bin am Freitag nicht am Start....

Gruss


----------



## Bube (21. November 2013)

Bin am Freitag auch nicht am Start...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (21. November 2013)

Übrigens möchte ich noch unser neues FNR-Winterpokalmitglied das ja schon eifrig Punkte sammelt in unserem Team als welcome heißen.

Denk daran, wenn andere sich über schlechtes Sauwetter unterhalten, das ist  FNR-Zeit......heija.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## damage0099 (22. November 2013)

boykottiert ihr den Winterpokal?


----------



## Bube (22. November 2013)

Anlauf, mein Junge, wir holen Anlauf.


----------



## damage0099 (22. November 2013)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> neues FNR-Winterpokalmitglied



ohje....welche arme Sau kann man bemitleiden?? 



Bube schrieb:


> Anlauf, mein Junge, wir holen Anlauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (22. November 2013)

Damage nur Dich , wenn Du mal wieder bei uns dranhängst.....

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## damage0099 (22. November 2013)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Damage nur Dich , wenn Du mal wieder bei uns dranhängst.....
> 
> Schönes Wochenende



 stimmt: Wenn ich bei euch hinterherkeuche, bemitleide ich mich immer selbst  

Edith: Nein, stimmt nicht ganz: Eigentlich bemitleide ich jeden, der sich euch dranhängt (hängen will  )!
Edith_2: Ebenfalls ein schönes WE!


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Sorry, für kurzes Off-topic, aber es ist heute auch das letzte Mal - versprochen! 

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION -> 35.000 in BaWü sind zu schaffen!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr ganz zu schaffen, 
*ABER* die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

Bitte daher jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen.

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## Bube (26. November 2013)

*FNR 300*
Die Planung für 2014 läuft. 
Termin ist das verlängerte Wochenende "Himmelfahrt".
Favorisiert ist der Freitag, 30. Mai 2014. Genauer Tag wird wie immer kurz vorher 
anhand der Wettergegebenheiten festgemacht.

Die Streckenvariation dieses Mal ist jene welche ich mit dem RV Pfeil
unter Leitung von Armin Huber gefahren bin.
Streckenlänge: 320 km
Höhenmeter: 4.000 

Dies sind gegenüber den sonstigen FNR300ern 1500 mehr an Höhe, welche
bei der Streckenwahl aber überhaupt nicht in´s Gewicht fallen.
Panoramatechnisch ist das ein absolutes Highlight. Ein Schmankerl jagt das andere.

Soviel vorab. 


Grüße
Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. November 2013)

Hier meine Anmeldung, Termin passt.
Falls ich Fit genug bin werde ich mit am Start sein.

Gruss bis Freitag


----------



## paulinchen (26. November 2013)

Hört sich gut an...... Wenn ihr mich mitnehmt, bin ich gerne wieder dabei - vorausgesetzt ich bin gesund und fit. Habe den Termin schon mal notiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (29. November 2013)

FNR, jemand dabei?

Ich wär am Start, allerdings wegen Wetter würde ich die Alb oben vorschlagen.......

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Bube (29. November 2013)

Jepp, gerne wieder! Tour de Weihnachtsmärkte?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. Dezember 2013)

FNR, am Freitag wer ist denn am Start?.....Soll anscheinend auch nicht regnen.


Gruss


----------



## bubutz2000 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hi Bube, wenn Du Deine Rennradkünste im Gelände verbessern willst:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhabgvIIXik


----------



## Bube (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich sag schon lange: Federweg wird total überbewertet.
Wer fahren kann, braucht sowas nicht. Ist für Pussies.


----------



## Bube (11. Dezember 2013)

FNR: Kann diesen Freitag speisetechnisch bedingt nicht radeln.


----------



## schwarzerreiter (12. Dezember 2013)

FNR bin auch nicht am start-  bevorzuge diesen Freitag lieber auch eine technische speise


----------



## damage0099 (13. Dezember 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Hi Bube, wenn Du Deine Rennradkünste im Gelände verbessern willst:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhabgvIIXik



Das hast jetzt davon: Alle sagen ab!


----------



## Bube (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo FNRer,

steht was besonderes an, am Freitag?
Wünsche, Begierden?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (18. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es nicht regnet, könnt mer ja eine Runde radeln...Kiese würde vielleicht auch kommen. (Mike hat keine Zeit).

Radeln mit späterem Weihnachteinkehrschwung wär nicht schlecht. Ich weiß nicht ist die Herzelalm schon geöffnet?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (3. Januar 2014)

Sobald es um 2 aufhört zu regnen, Tadel ich die Blaubeuren Grundlagen Runde....


----------



## Bube (9. Januar 2014)

Habe Post vom AlbExtrem bekommen. Wer möchte hier mitradeln?


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (10. Januar 2014)

Hi - jetzt habe ich dank Bube auch wieder ins Forum reingefunden 
Freue mich auf heute abend zum 1. FNR 2014
Gruß Rudi


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (10. Januar 2014)

Hallole,
ich wär auch mit am Start.....
Bis später


----------



## Bube (11. Januar 2014)

FNR: Feine Sammlung von Rampen >20% in vielen Variationen.
Finaler, mit losen Felsen bestückter Aufstieg entwickelt sich zum unbekannten, direkten Trail gen Himmel.
Den Sternen ganz nah kommt Eddi den entscheidenden Meter weiter. So muss das sein!


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

Es geht weiter -> 2 aktuelle Sachen zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel":

1) Gestern bei Facebook auf Open Trails erschienen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/484663888321926

Bitte liken und teilen und v.a. das Positionspapier an Entscheider aus Eurer Region weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

2) Heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook erschienen:
Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. Januar 2014)

Radelt heute jemand?

Wäre vielleicht mit am Start.

Gruss


----------



## schwarzerreiter (17. Januar 2014)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Radelt heute jemand?
> 
> Wäre vielleicht mit am Start.
> 
> Gruss




Komme auch,
Ps. bringe deinen Halter mit


----------



## Bube (17. Januar 2014)

Heute nach TÜ....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (24. Januar 2014)

Bin heute nicht mit am Start, schöne Ausfahrt


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (24. Januar 2014)

ich bin dabei heute - wo geht's hin?
Gruß Rudi


----------



## Bube (24. Januar 2014)

Koi Ahnung. Bin au am Schdart.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (31. Januar 2014)

Hi Jungs - hab mich vertan! Das Trainingslager ist erst nächste Woche - bin also heute am Start!!!
Wo geht's denn hin? schweres Gerät oder Waffe??


----------



## Bube (31. Januar 2014)

Gut, dass du noch mal geschaut hast 

Hab mal Anfrage Richtung TÜ gestartet...
Wir warten mal ab.

Auf der Alb in die Skihütte wäre ne Alternative. Allerdings ist dies ohne Spikes kritisch.


----------



## Bube (31. Januar 2014)

Update: Skihütte geschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (31. Januar 2014)

HW5 mal wieder??


----------



## Bube (14. Februar 2014)

Heute besondere Wünsche?
Die üblichen Verdächtigen am Start?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo, wie sieht es mal mit einer Riesen Grundlagentour aus, entweder erst den Neckar nunder und dann wieder nuf, oder auch anders herum....nuf ond runder ca. 100 Km. Nach Horb ca. 55-60Km. Einkehr im Gasthoft Schiff...Schwäbische Küche...gut gestärkt wieder zurück.....
Nur ne Idee.

Gruss


----------



## Bube (14. Februar 2014)

Hört sich gut an... 6h radeln zzgl. Pausen.
Gut für´s Punktekonto.

Bin dabei.


----------



## schwarzerreiter (14. Februar 2014)

Bin auch am Start


----------



## paulinchen (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute, Grundlage hört sich gut an. Ich würde gerne mitkommen. Wollt ihr mich dabei haben?
Grüße Silvia


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. Februar 2014)

paulinchen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, Grundlage hört sich gut an. Ich würde gerne mitkommen. Wollt ihr mich dabei haben?
> Grüße Silvia


 


Aus meiner Sicht kein Problem, einfach was passendes anziehen dann klappt das schon 

Gruss


----------



## Bube (14. Februar 2014)

Die Männer kommen .... mit dem MTB!


----------



## paulinchen (16. Februar 2014)

DANKE...für schöne, lange Grundlagenfahrt im Windschatten - wie immer... alles bestens geplant und organisiert - inklusive Zwischenstop in freundlichem Lokal in aussichtsreicher Höhenlage  
@ Steppenwolf Ty: Habe für die Zukunft 3 Dinge gespeichert:
1. NIEMALS ohne Rücklicht!
2. Vorbereitung beginnt spätestens 1 Stunde vor der Tour!
3. Frauen brauchen nach Zwischenstop einfach länger bis sie wieder startklar sind.....den Grund finde ich schon noch heraus.... 
Grüße Silvia


----------



## Bube (17. Februar 2014)

Ah ja... das schöne Neckartal 

Btw: Möchte auf ein MTB 26" für Neckartal-Grundlagen-Fahrten
rennradähnliche Mäntel aufziehen.

Geht das auf die bisherigen Felgen?
Hat jemand noch was geeignetes an Mänteln zum Testen?
Kann ich auf den bisherigen Felgen die Reifen dann mit 8 bar aufblasen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (17. Februar 2014)

Also 8 bar werden deine Felgen wohl nicht lange überleben 
Wenn du Reifen alà Kojak ( http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CPyjtuqs07wCFQgOwwodYyoATg ) aufziehst, sind 5bar wohl genug.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. Februar 2014)

Hi Bube,

hätte dir 2 Schwalbe City Marathon Slicks. 26 x 1,75
Können bis 6 bar gefahren werden.
Sehen aus wie die hier

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-marathon-26-x-2-1-kevlar-belt-mit-schlauchen

Einfach abholen und ausprobieren.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (19. Februar 2014)

@Chris: Du hast PN. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Bube (21. Februar 2014)

Kann das sein? Chris?
Über 3 km/h bei einer 2h-Runde schneller?


----------



## damage0099 (21. Februar 2014)

Zieh zum Vergleich 2x Baron 2.5 auf 
Ich hoffe, mit den Reifen fährst du nur nachts rum


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Februar 2014)

Aber hallo.
Die Vorfahrerin des Reifens hat damit immerhin mal einen Triathlon gewonnen.

Na ja, war nur ihre Altersklasse.


Ok ok, sie war die einzige.


Aber die Reifen sind sauschnell 

Freut mich wenn sie wieder auf ein Rad gefunden haben.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo FNR-ler! was geht heute? bin heiß auf Trais, Trails, Trails


----------



## damage0099 (21. Februar 2014)

Bube hat die richtigen Reifen dazu aufgezogen


----------



## Bube (21. Februar 2014)

Der immer mit seinen Trails  

Wir könnten auch nochmal eine kleinere Grundlagenrunde über Blaustein drehen...


Bitte um weitere Wortmeldungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (21. Februar 2014)

jaja - mach mer eben Grundlage - werd scho n'paar Trails neben der Strecke finden


----------



## Bube (28. Februar 2014)

Heute unterwegs im Trail-Such-Modus?

Würde gerne die 3 Trail-Abstiege für morgen abfahren. OK?
Oder jemand lieber für Neckartalgrundlagen?


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (28. Februar 2014)

Trailabstiege hört sich gut an - fahre aber auch Grundlage mit
bis später - Rudi


----------



## Bube (28. Februar 2014)

Also, nach Rücksprache mit der Teamleitung werden wir soft bergauf radeln, um evtl. Erkältungskrankheiten keinen Vorschub zu leisten. Und bei den bergab Sachen, musst du eh bissle krank sein


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (1. März 2014)

Hejaaahaahaaa - war fast so Außer das "soft bergauf" - des hat net so klappt hihi 
War ein Super-Trail-Nightride


----------



## Bube (1. März 2014)

Jepp.... War ein feiner Abend. Schöne Trails.... mmmmhhh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. März 2014)

und ich bin kzh


----------



## Bube (4. März 2014)

Kann am Freitag nicht am FNR teilnehmen.


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2014)

http://www.albverein-kohlberg-kappis.de/index.php/aktuelles/neuigkeiten/124-adaj


----------



## paulinchen (5. März 2014)

Hallo Freitag-Nacht-Radler,
...könnte diesen Freitag bei "längerer Grundlagentour euren Windschatten gut gebrauchen ...unterhaltsamer wär's natürlich auch . Also... wenn ihr so was oder ähnliches im Sinn habt und mich mitnehmen wollt, gebt mir bitte einfach kurz Bescheid, damit ich planen kann. Andernfalls würde ich den windschattenlosen -aber vielleicht sonnigen - Vormittag zum Radeln nutzen.
Grüße Silvia


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (6. März 2014)

Hey Silvia, ich weiß nicht was am Freitag ansteht, Michael ist nicht am Start und ich weiß noch nicht ob ich fit bin und an den Start gehe.
(Entscheide ich Morgen). Sonst aber immer gerne. Was die restlichen 2 machen, habe ich noch keinen Plan.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## paulinchen (7. März 2014)

Hallo Edgar, danke für deine Rückmeldung. Falls ihr euch doch noch für eine Grundlagentour entscheidet könnt ihr euch gerne auch noch kurzfristig melden - Rad steht jedenfalls bereit mit Vorder- UND Rücklicht. (Vormittagsradeln fiel flach....) Ansonsten schönes Wochenende.
Gruß Silvia
(Ich hoffe, dass diese Nachricht wegen dem Server-Problem bei IBC jetzt nicht 3-fach erscheint )


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (7. März 2014)

Hallo Hallo - ich bin am Start heute! Grundlagentour wäre ok - Edgar, Jonny auch dabei?


----------



## schwarzerreiter (7. März 2014)

Hallo wäre auch am Start,
Na, dann mach mr a Grundlagetour. Also bis später

Gruss Jonny


----------



## paulinchen (7. März 2014)

Oh... prima, freut mich. Bin um 17.30 Uhr in Riederich mit Mtb.
Bis später Silvia


----------



## Bube (13. März 2014)

Was sollen wir denn als "Tagesabschlussfahrt" am Freitagabend
 machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerX (13. März 2014)

Hi, 
von wo aus startet ihr?
Viele Grüße - Marc


----------



## Bube (14. März 2014)

Könnte Marc jemand antworten? Bin bissle zeitlich knapp.

Fahre heute unseren FNR-Bus ins Remstal. Komme mitdem RRad rechtzeitig zum FNR zurück.

Könnten wir heute bei dem tollen Wetter das Bussle im Rahmen des FNR gleich wieder abholen?
Mit dem RR oder MTB?


Grüße
Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (14. März 2014)

FNR, um 17.30 fällt heute aus........


----------



## Bube (20. März 2014)

Morgen FDR um 15:30 Uhr mit dem Renner?


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (21. März 2014)

Moin FNRler - wäre dabei beim FDR - hab mich ja eingefahren auf Malle mit dem RR


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. März 2014)

Jungs ich lese hier immer nur RR.

Wann steht denn mal die nächste 36er Runde an,
oder fahrt ihr gar kein MTB mehr 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (21. März 2014)

können wir ja danach noch wenn's Nacht wird


----------



## Bube (21. März 2014)

MTBler... diese Dreckspatzen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. März 2014)

So sauber wie zur Zeit, kommst du wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr aus dem Wald 

Euch viel Spaß
Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (21. März 2014)

RR-Klassiker zur Wimsener Höhle?


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (21. März 2014)

passt - kann ich 15:30 planen - RR ist noch zu Hause...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (21. März 2014)

Bin dabei....oh je oh je hoffentlich bereu ich des net........


----------



## Bube (21. März 2014)

Eingeloggt: 15:30 Beim Bäcker mit dem RR, Ziel: unbekannt... ähm Wimsener Höhle


----------



## Bube (26. März 2014)

Ist diesen Freitag ein WP-Abschluss-Rennread-FridayDayRide angedacht?
Die warme Frühlingsluft den muffigen Winterduft aus den Lungenspitzen hinausbegleiten lassen?


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (28. März 2014)

Hallo FNRler - heut kann ich leider nicht  Solltet Ihr beim Bäcker starten  komme ich da kurz vorbei - wenn nicht:
Wunderschönen FDR mit RR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (28. März 2014)

und? wann und wo startet ihr??


----------



## Bube (28. März 2014)

Alle sehr beschäftigt. Start erst planmäßig um 17:30 Uhr.Untersatz


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (28. März 2014)

grad les ich's erst - jetzt reicht's mir nimmer zum Treffpunkt - dann mal: Kette rechts ond laufa lau  
viel Spaß!!

Rudi


----------



## Bube (31. März 2014)

"Der Winterpokal startet am *04.11.2013* und endet am *30.03.2014."

Am Dienstag ist der letzte Tag, zum Nachtragen!*


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (4. April 2014)

Hallo FNR-ler! Was geht heute?


----------



## Bube (4. April 2014)

Sauna?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (4. April 2014)

April April ist aber vorbei oder........Sauna  Radeln alles wär heut klasse, ich muss Euch aber leider absagen da ich geschäftlich verhindert bin.

Euch ne schöne FNR-Ausfahrt und ein schönbes Wochenende vorab.


Gruss


----------



## Bube (4. April 2014)

Bis auf Rudi haben alle abgesagt...
@FindeFux: Wünsche dir, dass du eine nette Runde für dich fahren kannst!


Ich selbst werde kurzfristig in meinen Tagesablauf irgendwann und sofern möglich ein Renner-Runde einbauen.
Ganz spontan, je nach Möglichkeit, vermutlich um 15 Uhr. Grütziwohl


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. April 2014)

Hallo FNR-ler, da sich am Freitag 2 von uns lieber in anderen Gefilden austobben, (Sei Ihnen gegönnt) wird es einen FNR-Ausritt Richtung Tübingen geben.
@Rudi bist Du am Start?, 18.15 sollten wir in Tübingen sein, da unsere Zugmaschine fehlt sollten wir rechtzeitig los.
Wenn Du dabei bist, kommst Du nach Rie.....um 17.30 oder steigst Du unterwegs später ein?
Wenn ja würde ich Shell K-furt vorschlagen Uhrzeit nach Garmin 17.50-17.55.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (10. April 2014)

Hallo Edgar - bin dabei! Vorraussichtlich dann kurz vor 17:30 in Riederich. ansonsten melde ich mich falls ich in K'furt einsteige
LG Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. April 2014)

Hallo FNR-ler,
wie sieht es aus am Freitag, radelt jemand ab 17.30 wenn ja melden, geplant wenn es nicht regent ist eine MTB-Tour rauf und runter, quer alles was die Alb so hergibt.   Alternativ bei Regen Sauna, falls ebenfalls Interesse auch Bescheid geben.

Gruss


----------



## Bube (17. April 2014)

Servus Edgar,  kann nur ganz kurzfristig entscheiden. Sauna vorher abprüfen wegen Feiertag.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. April 2014)

Bube schrieb:


> Servus Edgar,  kann nur ganz kurzfristig entscheiden. Sauna vorher abprüfen wegen Feiertag.


 Alles schon geprüft.......  bis 0.30


----------



## Bube (18. April 2014)

Radel heute mit Philipp um 15 Uhr los. Wir könnten uns aber in der Sauna treffen...


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (25. April 2014)

Hallo FNR-ler - was geht heute? mal wieder rocken?


----------



## Bube (25. April 2014)

Heute MTB, jepp!


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (25. April 2014)

eher Strecke oder 36?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (25. April 2014)

Wäre auch mit am Start und bringe ebenfalls des 36er mit.

Bis später


----------



## damage0099 (25. April 2014)

Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> eher Strecke oder 36?



Du kennst die Antwort doch schon: Strecke mit 36!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (25. April 2014)

36er Schnitt, oder?


----------



## Bube (28. April 2014)

Neu bei den FNRern: 38 war die Zahl des Abends... mit dem Faktor 10 behaftet:

Und wir haben an dem Abend Stufen begangen, welche dir zum Abfahren leider verschlossen sein werden.
Mitten in der Pampa. Technisch zu schwierig. Obwohl alle in einer Flucht liegen und 38*10= 380 m Auslauf vorhanden sind.

Sogar die Feuerwehr war vor Ort...mmmhh leider gerade kein Bild zur Hand.


----------



## damage0099 (28. April 2014)

Was muß ich einwerfen, um das zu verstehen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. April 2014)

Tja, hast es durch deine Fopperei rausgefordert.

Jetzt mußt du halt mal deinen Grips benutzen 

(Sag's mir wenn du es rausgefunden hast)

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (28. April 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Tja, hast es durch deine Fopperei rausgefordert.
> 
> Jetzt mußt du halt mal deinen Grips benutzen
> 
> ...


Jetzt hab ich's kapiert:
Sie wollten 38km radeln.
Dann kamen sie an einem Feuerwehrfest vorbei und haben 38x10 = 380 Euro versoffen.
Danach fanden sie nicht mehr nach Hause und mußten über die Pampa heim, wo selbst die einfachsten Stufen nicht mehr fahrbar waren....sie alle auf die Fresse flogen und in einer Flucht liegen blieben....und fotografieren konnten sie auch nicht mehr.

Garnicht so einfach   Schade, wäre gern mitgegangen......


----------



## Bube (28. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (28. April 2014)

Der FNR führte uns auf einem flowigen Trail am für Publikumsverkehr verschlossenen Eingang zur alten nebeligen Höhle.
 Neugierig prüften wir den Eingang und fanden diesen offen...und im Nebel schemenhaft erkannten wir Konturen....ach, es gäbe viel zu erzählen, von diesem schönen Abend......


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (2. Mai 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was muß ich einwerfen, um das zu verstehen


 
Weizen 1 oder besser mehrere....


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (2. Mai 2014)

FNR, bin heute nicht am Start.....


----------



## Bube (2. Mai 2014)

...auch nicht


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo FNR-ler - heute komplett? Was geht?


----------



## Bube (16. Mai 2014)

Hi Radler,

heute kommt unser FNR500-Georg zu Besuch.
Zeigen wir ihm a bissle die Alb 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Bube (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo FNRer, diesem Freitag kann ich am FNR nicht teilnehmen.
Am Wochenende darauf findet der diesjährige FNR300 statt.
Die Strecke wird nicht abgewandelt, sondern verläuft größtenteils wie im Jahr vorher: 2.500 hm bei 300 km.
Start wie im Vorjahr um 5 Uhr.
Bevorzugt ist der Brückentag, Freitag den 30.5.
Ich freu mich drauf!

Grüße Michael


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. Mai 2014)

Hey, bin heute auch nicht am Start..kann leider net....
FNR 300 bin nicht sicher ob ich standhaft genug bin, feile aber  noch an meiner Form.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (23. Mai 2014)

Freitag 30.5. bin ich noch auf der Reifenmesse - falls es der Samstag oder Sonntag wird, bin ich dabei


----------



## bubutz2000 (23. Mai 2014)

Nix mehr los bei Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulinchen (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo FNR-ler
ich würde gerne wieder mit euch an den Bodensee radeln. Wenn ihr mich mitnehmen wollt, gebt doch bitte kurz Bescheid, damit ich planen kann (v. 29.05. - 01.06. wären bei mir alle Tage möglich).
Grüße Silvia


----------



## Bube (27. Mai 2014)

*UPDATE FNR300*

Terminverschiebung auf Samstag beantragt: 0 mm Niederschlag / 7 Sonnenstunden / ca. 20°C


----------



## Bube (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo FNRer,
 der FNR300 fällt leider aus. 
Insgesamt sind 3 Radler nicht fit, wir kommen halt jetzt in ein Alter....
Auch heute Abend ist keiner am Treff.
Grüße
 Michael


----------



## Bube (3. Juni 2014)

*Rennradeln bei Kaiserwetter kommendes Wochenende*


Wer Lust hat, meldet sich.
Bis jetzt sind wir zu 3.
Startpunkt: Landeck
Ziel: Schöne Pässe 
Samstag früh los, Sonntag oder Montag abend wieder in´s Heim.

Michael


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo Hallo - heute Abnd FNR? MTB oder RR?


----------



## Bube (6. Juni 2014)

Heute Abi-Zeugniss der Tochter. Kein FNR für mich.


----------



## Bube (12. Juni 2014)

Morgen FNR zum Rossberg?
Abfahrt um 16:30 Uhr möglich?

Wer radelt mit?  Rennrad?


----------



## Bube (12. Juni 2014)

Wir könnten Metzingen-Glems-Eningen (über unteren Lindenhof) - Göllesberg -
runter nach Pfullingen - Kalkofen - Genkingen - Rossberg
Sind 46 km und 1000 hm. Kommen wir dort genau richtig zum Abendessen (Küche bis 19 Uhr)
Dann mit vollem Ranzen bergab sausen lassen


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (13. Juni 2014)

Moin zammn - ob RR oder MTB - bin dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (13. Juni 2014)

Moin zammn: heute Start mit dem Rennrad um 16:30 Uhr in Riederich/Bäcker.
Ziel: gemeinsames Vesper mit FNR-Teammitglied auf dem Rossberg.
Küche dort: bis 19 Uhr gibt's Chappi.
Strecke: Wie oben beschrieben. Mit 23 Schnitt (Bergankunft!) bekommen wir noch was zu Essen...


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (13. Juni 2014)

Ok - dann mal bis 16:30


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juni 2014)

Dann hofft mal auf 'ne Pannenfreie Fahrt


----------



## Bube (13. Juni 2014)

Sollte von den üblichen Verdächtigen jemand am Rossberg gegen 19 Uhr auftauchen ... würd´ich
glatt ein Hefe-Kaltgetränk ausgeben.... Prost!


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juni 2014)

Hört sich super an! Kann ich anschreiben lassen  ?
Bin leider hier rum unterwegs  .
Aber vielleicht drehen oder treffen wir uns mal wieder...irgendwo...irgendwann....wenn ihr grad mal net so fit seid!


----------



## Bube (16. Juni 2014)

Kann diesen Freitagabend nicht. Bin auf dem Weg vom Gardasee zurück in's Heim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo Radler,  am Freitagabend ist Abi Ball meiner Tochter. Werde mich in einen  Anzug zwängen und mich von den 17 und 18 jährigen Chickas in den Abendkleidchen auf der Tanzfläche rumführen lassen.
 Habt Verständnis, dass ich nicht radeln kann .....


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juni 2014)

Die armen Chickas!


----------



## Bube (26. Juni 2014)

So wie du grad aussiehst, da würde der Spruch gut passen


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juni 2014)




----------



## Bube (26. Juni 2014)

Startkartenausgabe:	Samstag, 28. Juni 2014 16.30 Uhr - 21.00 Uhr
Sonntag, 29. Juni 2014 5.00 Uhr - 6.30 Uhr
----
Radel mit Philipp zur Abholung. Sollen wir noch welche mitbringen?
Was wird dafür benötigt?


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo FNR-ler,
bin am Freitag und auf jeden Fall die nächste Zeit nicht mit am Start.

Michael, danke ans mitdenken, allerdings wie schon angesprochen meine Startnummer habe ich an einen erwürdigen Vertreter abgegeben. Bin also beim AE nicht mit am Start.

Gruss


----------



## schwarzerreiter (27. Juni 2014)

Bube schrieb:


> Startkartenausgabe:	Samstag, 28. Juni 2014 16.30 Uhr - 21.00 Uhr
> Sonntag, 29. Juni 2014 5.00 Uhr - 6.30 Uhr
> ----
> Radel mit Philipp zur Abholung. Sollen wir noch welche mitbringen?
> Was wird dafür benötigt?




kannst du meine auch noch abholen (startnr.1294)
danke Gruss Jonny


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (27. Juni 2014)

*Hi Micha - kannst meine auch mitbringen?
Startnummer* (entspricht nicht der Anmeldenummer!): *1287*
  Rudi Maier, Steigstr. 23, 72124, Pliezhausen Petticoat
Was mach mer denn wenn's dauerregnen sollte??


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (27. Juni 2014)

Jonny - bist am Start heute abend? Micha macht die Einrollrunde ja wohl morgen...


----------



## schwarzerreiter (27. Juni 2014)

Ich.finde.euch schrieb:


> Jonny - bist am Start heute abend? Micha macht die Einrollrunde ja wohl morgen...



Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (27. Juni 2014)

RR oder MTB?


----------



## schwarzerreiter (27. Juni 2014)

Mtb


----------



## Bube (1. Juli 2014)

Kann diesen Freitag wieder nicht teilnehmen.
Weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie ihr ausseht


----------



## Bube (10. Juli 2014)

... und wieder nicht...


----------



## aka (10. Juli 2014)

Bube schrieb:


> Weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie ihr ausseht


Am Samstag wird man dich auch nicht erkennen, da wird eine ordentliche Fangopackung geben ;-)


----------



## schwarzerreiter (10. Juli 2014)

Rudi bist du im Lande?
morgen am start?


----------



## Bube (10. Juli 2014)

Sauna? Alle zusammen?


----------



## schwarzerreiter (11. Juli 2014)

melde mich fürs biken ab
gegen sauna gibt von mir keine einwände


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (11. Juli 2014)

Mein Dad hat Geburtstag - wäre mit Euch angerollt - ansaunieren geht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (12. Juli 2014)

aka schrieb:


> Am Samstag wird man dich auch nicht erkennen, da wird eine ordentliche Fangopackung geben ;-)


 Ich erkenne jeden ECHTEn Biker an der Schlammschicht

Wo startet ihr denn? Ist ja schon Ewigkeiten her....Wenns nicht zu weit ist, radel ich dort ne Runde und guck dann zu. Oder umgekehrt^^


----------



## Bube (13. Juli 2014)

War echt eine saubere Sache
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/16/1662/1662212-5phcmume4iqh-image40266-medium.jpg


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juli 2014)

Sauber!


----------



## Bube (17. Juli 2014)

Morgen FNR: Mtb, Bissle länger mal wieder, Trails mit dabei. 
Wir bekommen Besuch


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (18. Juli 2014)

FNR heute schweres Gerät? oder eher Strecke?


----------



## Bube (18. Juli 2014)

Nehme mein 101, das andere ist in der Werkstatt, 601 wäre für dich mein Vorschlag.

EDIT: Nicht nach 12 Zuhause wird angestrebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (18. Juli 2014)

Tour steht. Radeln eine lose Abfolge von Trails um Unterhausen. Radeln über die Alb an, Rudi bitte nach Riederich


----------



## Bube (31. Juli 2014)

FNR-Clubmitglied ist morgen beim Sauheldcup aktiv. Würde gerne mit dem Renner hinradeln....


----------



## schwarzerreiter (1. August 2014)

Bube schrieb:


> FNR-Clubmitglied ist morgen beim Sauheldcup aktiv. Würde gerne mit dem Renner hinradeln....




Melde mich für fnr heute ab.
Versuche mich wie die sau im dreck zu wälzen um dann als held wieder gerade zu stehn


----------



## schwarzerreiter (8. August 2014)

Hallo Jungs
mache die nächsten zwei Wochen Urlaub vom FNR


----------



## Bube (8. August 2014)

Schliesse mich Jonny an. Zu stressig


----------



## schwarzerreiter (22. August 2014)

beantrage eine Verlängerung um 1 Woche


----------



## Bube (22. August 2014)

Dito.


----------



## britta-ox (28. August 2014)

Ihr braucht glaub dringend eine Motivationstour
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tour...metzingen-urach.210537/page-149#post-12266231

Würd mich freuen, mal wieder mit euch zu biken!

Grüßle Britta


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (29. August 2014)

Hi Britta, Hi FNR-ler - die Sommerpause könnten wir beenden (gab es bisher sowieso nie...) Ich bin dabei heute - wer noch??
LG Rudi


----------



## schwarzerreiter (29. August 2014)

Hallo Rudi,

habe noch etwas müde Beine werde heute nicht radeln
Bube hat sich bei mir auch schon abgemeldet.

Ich will aber meinen Füßen eine Erholung In der Sauna können.(fraule dät au mitkomma)

Wie stehst mit dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (29. August 2014)

i radle lieber - bin die Woche nicht so dazu gekommen - und Wetter ist ja gut


----------



## schwarzerreiter (29. August 2014)

o.k., viel spass beim sauigelen, bis nächste Woche


----------



## Bube (4. September 2014)

Diesen Freitag Wiedereinstieg.
Homöopatische Dosis FNR: Start wie gewohnt, dann 2 Albaufstiege mit Trailabfahrten.
Alles rund um Metzingen, nach Zweieinhalbstunden wieder zurück.


----------



## Bube (12. September 2014)

Diesen Freitag Wiederausstieg 
Bin heut nicht am Start.


----------



## Bube (18. September 2014)

...diesen Freitag auf einem Doppel-70er. Nix FNR.


----------



## Bube (25. September 2014)

Jonny und ich sind mit der Familie bereits ab morgen Nachmittag unterwegs und radeln keinen FNR.


----------



## Bube (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo FNRer,
morgen radeln wir nach Daugendorf zum Gasthof Engel.
Zünftig verhaften wir ein gepflegtes Schnitzel und dann gehts wieder Heim.
Start ist um 15:15 Uhr in Riederich, über Dettingen (Zustieg) weiter.
Fahrbarer Untersatz: MTB

Grüße
Michael


----------



## schwarzerreiter (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo FNR
habe leider diesen Freitag einen anderen Termin und bin somit nicht am Start.

Gruss Jonny


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (17. Oktober 2014)

Halloooo - ich wäre dabei!! wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (17. Oktober 2014)

Hi Rudi,
kann heute leider nicht.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (17. Oktober 2014)

ok - dann mach ich ne große Runde heimwärts...


----------



## schwarzerreiter (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo FNR,
Michael und ich sind am Freitag nicht am Start.

Grüßle Jonny


----------



## Bube (31. Oktober 2014)

Heute schmale Wegla um Urach.
Wiedereinstieg mit feinen, von uns unbefahrenen Spitzkehren. Flowig, technisch, lustig!


----------



## bucki08 (31. Oktober 2014)

Hi Bube 

Wann geht denn ihr los ?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Bube (31. Oktober 2014)

17:30 Uhr in Riederich bei Bäckerei Winter.
Rollen über Metzingen nach Urach. Möchtest du zusteigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (31. Oktober 2014)

Hatte ich vor, aber muss jetzt mal sehen wann ich heimkomme. Kannst du mir deine Handy Nr als pm schicken? Dann würde ich mich melden, wenns passt.

Gruß thomas


----------



## Bube (4. November 2014)

Winterpokalteam erstellt:
*Die Winterharten FNR*
Bitte die üblichen Verdächtigen gleich anmelden.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/509


----------



## Bube (5. November 2014)

Bube schrieb:


> Winterpokalteam erstellt:
> *Die Winterharten FNR*
> Bitte die üblichen Verdächtigen gleich anmelden.
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/509



Vielen Dank für die vielen Bewerbungen. 
Vorrangig gesetzt waren und dann auch zugeteilt wurden der FNR-Stamm vom letzten Jahr. 
Der frei gewordene Platz erhielt eine talentierte junge Frau, welche den FNR-Einstand bereits erfolgreich hinter sich
gebracht hat. (Und NEIN: wir bilden damit nicht unser zukünftiges Pflegepersonal aus!! Die junge Dame ist unentgeltlich bei uns...)

Bewerber, welche wir leider nicht aufnehmen konnten, wären bei den "Meschugge" unter der Leitung von Britta-Ox gut aufgehoben.


In diesem Sinne: Möge die Zeltstangebeleuchtung über den Winter nie ausgehen!


----------



## Bube (7. November 2014)

*Heute Winterpokal-Einrollrunde*
Ziel ist heute der Uhlbergturm.
Auf dem Heimweg führt uns (bestimmt?) unser SchwarzerReiter auf schönem Trail bergab.
Nach 3 Stunden sind wir wieder von der gemütlichen Runde zurück;
die Jugend kann dann noch ganz gepflegt auf den Wakkel. 

Grüße


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (7. November 2014)

na dann bis nachher
Gruß Rudi


----------



## Bube (14. November 2014)

SchwarzerReiter und unsere Nachwuchs-FNR können heute nicht.
Werde am Start sein und eine 2,5h-Runde fahren. Z.B. zum Neuffen und zurück. Die Anfahrt über den verbotenen Berg, da wir heute keine Wanderer haben werden.
Grüße
Michael


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (14. November 2014)

bin dabei - bis später dann
LG Rudi


----------



## Chisum (14. November 2014)

bin auch dabei, 17:30 beim Bäcker Nähe Kreisel.

VG Stefan


----------



## Bube (14. November 2014)

NOTFALL: Kann heute NICHT!


----------



## schwarzerreiter (28. November 2014)

bin heute am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (28. November 2014)

dito.
Und Team-Neumitglied.


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Jungs - Gastfahrer Georg ist heute auch dabei!!!!
bis später dann
LG Rudi


----------



## Bube (5. Dezember 2014)

Wir bleiben in der Gegend, bissle Wegla werden wir schon finden


----------



## schwarzerreiter (5. Dezember 2014)

bin heute auch am start

melde bube und mich für nächste Woche ab.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Dezember 2014)

JAT'ler zwecks Planung bitte eintragen:

http://doodle.com/y32yqcvempe3w2mgst52eit9/admin#table


----------



## schwarzerreiter (19. Dezember 2014)

Bube und ich sind heute nicht am start.
wir versuchen unser glück in BB


----------



## Bube (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo FNRer, Männer ohne Furcht 

Streckenplanung Anfahrt JAT-Donautal ergab 2 Varianten:

   1.) über die Alb.
		Sehr schöne Variante. 86 km bei 1.300 hm.

   2.) Über Balingen
		Edd sooo schön. 90 km bei 1.050 hm.

Die Alb-Strecke hat viel zu bieten. Viel unbekanntes. Viel schönes. Wir sind die meiste Zeit über 700 m.ü.NN.
Die ganze Zeit jetzt war kein Schnee. Kein Eis. Aber heute war ich auf der Alb. Und die Diva zeigt sich von der eisigen Seite.
Über die 86 km lässt sich keine zuverlässige Schätzung der Fahrzeit abgeben. Warten wir noch etwas ab...


Über Balingen wird die 700er-Marke erst nach 2/3 der Strecke überschritten. Lässt auf angenehmere Temperaturen und weniger Schnee hoffen.

Spikes sind Stand heute Pflicht.

Bis bald.

Bube


----------



## Bube (29. Dezember 2014)

Tour abgesagt. Ein andermal....


----------



## schwarzerreiter (2. Januar 2015)

Bin Heute nicht am Start mache was mit Familie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich.finde.euch (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo Rest von FNR - Radelt bei dem Wetter überhaupt jemand? Könnte mir Schönbuch vorstellen... - oder Sauna


----------



## Bube (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo FNRer,

bin noch bissle angeschlagen und möchte noch keine Höhenmeter schruppen.

Werde heute am Neckar entlang schaukeln. Runter Richtung Denkendorf und dann das Körschtal hoch. Über die Fildern zurück.
Alles im gemäßigten Tempo. Easy rolling.
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (9. Januar 2015)

also ich wäre dabei! brauch mer Regenklamotten??


----------



## Bube (9. Januar 2015)

Rückfall....

Hallo Findefux,
werde mich in meinen Bau zurückziehen und nochmals in den 4 Wänden bleiben.

Sorry.

Grüße
´Michael


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (16. Januar 2015)

Ahoi zusammen - FNR heute? laut Wetterbericht


----------



## schwarzerreiter (16. Januar 2015)

moin, - so schlecht ist doch das Wetter nicht
machmr heitmittag voll klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leut´,
bei mir kommt meine Erkältung zurück :-((

Pausiere nochmal.

Ist schon fast eine Seuche...


----------



## Ich.finde.euch (16. Januar 2015)

Hey - je länger Du daheim bleibst, desto länger dauert die Erkältung - Du musst R A D E L N 
Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Bube (20. Januar 2015)

Hi Findefux, hab deinen Rat befolgen können. 4 Tage am Stück Sport gemacht. 
Wunderheilung 

Ps: am Freitag bin ich geschäftlich unterwegs. Für mich kein FNR.


----------



## Bube (29. Januar 2015)

Hi Kollegas,
bin morgen auf Messe und nicht rechtzeitig zurück.
Viel Schbass!


----------



## Bube (6. März 2015)

Hi Rudi,
würde heute gerne mal wieder auf´s Älble und die Lage auf dem Truppenübungsplatz checken.
Alles klar?

Michael


----------



## Bube (6. März 2015)

Meldung erhalten, dass ich heute einziger FNRer bin. Starte gegen 16 Uhr.


----------



## Bube (13. März 2015)

Wieder 16 Uhr.. aber zu 3.


----------



## Bube (2. April 2015)

Radel am Karfreitag bereits vormittags. Kann dann abends nimmer.


----------



## RT_Biker (11. September 2015)

Hallo FreitagNachtRadler,

habe gerade den Fred hier gefunden.
Der letzte Eintrag ist ja nun schon ne Weile her.
Fahrt ihr zur Zeit auch oder nur bei Nacht, Eis und Schnee?

Würde auch mal gerne kommen. (Heute kann ich allerdings nicht)

LG
Thommy


----------



## RT_Biker (15. September 2015)

Wie sieht's denn nächsten Freitag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (16. September 2015)

Im Oktober fängt die Saison wieder an 

Am Freitag radlen wir bissle was kleineres für den Invaliden-Bube: Zum Axel-Schäfer-Jubiläum.
Um 6e los, gegen achde in Unterhausen, om zehne wieder dohoim.


----------



## RT_Biker (17. September 2015)

Ah Oktober.
Da schaue ich wohl besser erst mal nach ner Leuchte.

LG
Thommy


----------



## toddel1 (19. Oktober 2015)

Last Call für die *TODDEL TRAIL DAYS 2015* (Saalbach-Hinterglemm).
Wir fahren von 23.-26.10.2015 in Saalbach und Umgebung. Anspruch und Konditionen wie bisher - Bikebergsteigen sollte kein Fremdwort sein. Wie immer haben wir die Tagesoptionen eines regionalen Bikeparks/Downhillstrecken, da die Lifte in der Region bis 26.10.2015 offen sind.
Kurzfristige Meldungen sollten bis Mittwoch Abend eingegangen sein.
Grüssle!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## britta-ox (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo Freitag-Nacht-Raketen,
Ich weiß ja, wer viel trainiert, hat wenig Zeit zum Schreiben...aber was mutt, dat mutt!

Am 3.1. treffen wir uns zur *JAT 2015/16* um 10 Uhr am  Maisentalparkplatz in Urach.
Vielleicht haben ja wieder ein paar von euch Zeit und Lust. Ihr seid jedenfalls herzlich eingeladen!
Jahresabschlusstour 2011 FNR+Meschugge+Friends

Ansonsten klappts vielleicht mal wieder zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt 2016!
PS. Wenn euch 2016  mal Ziel für die Langdistanz fehlt, mein neuer Wohnort wäre mal eine Herausforderung


----------



## toddel1 (25. Dezember 2016)

Alle Jahre wieder - diesmal nicht von Britta, sondern von mir;
*Jat 2016:*
Mir scheint, dass alle etwas eingeschlafen sind!!!
Termin: Aalen, 30.12., Gpunkt würde guiden!
Wer ist dabei?
Greez
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## toddel1 (28. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leutz!
hier die näheren Infos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/jahr...eschugge-friends.557202/page-15#post-14260136


----------

